# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 5/2018 by sarasvati

## sarasvati

Veseli me što mogu otvoriti svoje odbrojavanje!  :štrika: 
Mislila sam da se to baš i neće dogoditi tako skoro. 


Sada šaljem dobre želje svim i prikrivenim i prisutnim odbrojavalicama!  :Love:

----------


## November

Sarasvati baš je lijepo vidjeti tvoje odbrojavanje!
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Svakako dobre želje mogu proširiti i prema svim curama koje su odselile na mpo podforum  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Što znači kad otvoriš svoje odbrojavanje? Nisam pratila!

----------


## sarasvati

Znači da si trudan!

----------


## Inesz

Lijepo je vidjeti ovo odbrojavanje  :Smile: 
Sarasvati, kad je 1. uz?

----------


## Ivy7

Moram mahnuti u ovo odbrojavanje  :Bye: 
Sarasvati  :Very Happy:

----------


## sarasvati

Inesz, bio mi je u srijedu prvi uzv, čuli smo srce i otvorili odbrojavanje!  :Smile:

----------


## KrisZg

:Heart:

----------


## Bajbiblue

Jao curke, nisam bila stotinu godina na forumu. Vidim da je sarasvati otvorila odbrojavanje, i tako mi je drago.. Čestitaaaaam  :Smile:  Školsku trudnoću želim!  :Kiss: 
Ja sam u februaru imama hsiteroskopiju i otklonla endometrijski polip, ovaj mejsec sam prvi put na stimulaciji letrozol ili Femara, kako ko zove.

S obzirom da je hsg uredan, jajovodi prohodni, imam prirodno ovulacije, redovnu mengu, muzev spermogram uredan (normospermia) ako ne uspije sa stimualcijom, doktorica predlaze insemianciju jer kaze da je s nama sve okej. Zanima me, da li je insemiancija gubljenje vremena i bacanje para? Ili ici odma na vto?

Jer nekako ne vidim razliku izmedju insemiancije i ciljanih odnosa.. Ima li neko da zna šta je fazon kod insemiancije i kod kojih parova i problema se ona primjenuje?

Grliiim vas sve! Šta je sa točekicom?  :Kiss:

----------


## Apsu

Aaaa čestitam!!!

----------


## Suncokret1983

Sara, čestitam i veselim se s tobom!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Saraaaaa čestitammmm! Baš mi je drago!

Nisam bila na forumu dugooo i dočekaju me ovakve vijesti! Divno!

Pusa svima, odoh vidjet šta sam propustila!

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala vam svima  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

> Ja sam u februaru imama hsiteroskopiju i otklonla endometrijski polip, ovaj mejsec sam prvi put na stimulaciji letrozol ili Femara, kako ko zove.
> 
> S obzirom da je hsg uredan, jajovodi prohodni, imam prirodno ovulacije, redovnu mengu, muzev spermogram uredan (normospermia) ako ne uspije sa stimualcijom, doktorica predlaze insemianciju jer kaze da je s nama sve okej. Zanima me, da li je insemiancija gubljenje vremena i bacanje para? Ili ici odma na vto?
> 
> Jer nekako ne vidim razliku izmedju insemiancije i ciljanih odnosa.. Ima li neko da zna šta je fazon kod insemiancije i kod kojih parova i problema se ona primjenuje?
> 
> Grliiim vas sve! Šta je sa točekicom?


Inseminacija potpomaže susret spermija s jajajšcem, taj postupak je za one koji imaju neku manju zapreku u postizanju trudnoće. Kod inseminacije dobiješ štopericu koja pomaže jajašcu da sazrije u određeno vrijeme i tad je postupak spajanja, to bi, koliko ja znam, bila razlika između ciljanih odnosa i inseminacije.

Ima li kod tebe postupaka koji idu na teret zdravstvenog?

ps. Tocekica je napisala da, iako se slaže se većinom Rodinih stavova, ne može preko nekih nedavno izrečenih stavova prijeći i da odlazi s foruma.

----------


## Bajbiblue

Hvala ti mnogo sarasvati na objašnjenju, ali kako  inseminacija pomaže susret spermija s jajašcem, ako se samo spermići ubrizgaju u maternicu, to ti dodje kao kad imaš odnos. 

Žao mi je zbog točekice, jel uspjela ostvariti trudnoću?

A mnogo drago zbog tebe! Šta je s november?

Kod nas nema nikakvog zakona o sufinansiranju, tako da sve o svom trosku placas. A inseminacija kosta 900 kn..

----------


## Vrci

Inseminacija je malo bolja od ciljanih odnosa jer ipak proberu samo najbolje spermije. Al uspjesnost je samo do 5% mislim

----------


## Bajbiblue

Vrči; radi 5% ne baca mi se novac. Bolje skupiti za vto.

Jer eto ne mogu da nadju problem koji nas koči. Radila sam sve nalaze, hormone, stitnjacu, histeroskopiju, hsg, on spermogram.. Na folikumetriji sam mjesecima, dokazana ovulacija.. i sličnoo..

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Cestitam  :Smile: ! Cure imate kakav savjet za poboljsanje spermiograma, konkretno za pokretljivost? Od namirnica i sl?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bajbiblue

Nemasekirancija: Za pokretljivost, kod nas je spermogram dobar, ali kod prijateljice tj. u njenom slucaju iz oligo presao u normo a ona je koristila sljedece: 10 dg oraha, 10 dg ljesnika, 10 dg badema, 10 dg suhih sljiva, 10 dg susama, 10 dg lana, 10 dg pistacije, 10 dg suhih smokvi sa 1/2 kile meda. Zblendati pa dodati i izmijesati.. I čaj od piskavice!

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nemasekirancija: Za pokretljivost, kod nas je spermogram dobar, ali kod prijateljice tj. u njenom slucaju iz oligo presao u normo a ona je koristila sljedece: 10 dg oraha, 10 dg ljesnika, 10 dg badema, 10 dg suhih sljiva, 10 dg susama, 10 dg lana, 10 dg pistacije, 10 dg suhih smokvi sa 1/2 kile meda. Zblendati pa dodati i izmijesati.. I čaj od piskavice!
> 
> Sretno


Hej. I po koliko se toga pije/jede dnevno? 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

:Heart: Lista za 29.05.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

Bubamara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


Odbrojavalice:

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc

----------


## iva_777

Cure moje pa kaj je ovo?!?!  :Sad:

----------


## VeraM

Evo je čekam da se ciste rasčiste i da vidimo što ćemo s miomima pa da opet krenemo. Jer ako miomi smetaju trudnoći, a takvo je mišljenje dr, moramo to riješiti prije ičega.

----------


## Bajbiblue

> Hej. I po koliko se toga pije/jede dnevno? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk



Mozes ujutro jednu kasiku, i navecer. S tim, da je mnogo efikasnije drvenom kasikom.  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Vera, a gdje su ti miomi? Imas ih puno? Ja sam imala jedan u prvoj trudnoći. 

Inace, kako ste? Ako je netko tu  :Smile: 

Iva, vidim da si stavila Tocekicu..., bilo bi mi drago da se predomislila i vratila.

----------


## sarasvati

Bajbi i nemasekiracije jeste na listi?  :Smile:

----------


## iva_777

:Heart: Lista za 05.06.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

Bubamara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc


Odbrojavalice:

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc 
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc

----------


## iva_777

Sara stavila sam Tocekicu i nadam se da bar skica. Tocekica?

 I ja razmisljam da se povucem, pa nebum valjda sama sa sobom odbrojavala.
Ovo bezveze...da smo dosli do toga da nikoga na listi nema. Pa kaj je moguce da nitko ne odbrojava  :Sad: 

Bubamaro?

Kod mene jucer nagli pad temperature uz grceve i kremasti iscjedak. Danas budjenje sa glavoboljom, nervozna ko pes i cice u fazi "ne gledaj ih koliko bole". Nadam se da su to znaci implantacije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja odbrojavam s tobom!  :Smile:

----------


## bubamara39

Meni je 3 dc.... dobila uputnicu za umjetnu. Imate li savjet gdje ici?

----------


## VeraM

Sarasvati, kaže dr da su s unutarnje strane maternice. Zasad se nisam puno bavila njima, oni se teško riješe. Bavila sam se cistama na jajnicima. Radila sam markere i nije opasno, dakle vodene ciste. U proplom ciklusu se očistio desni jajnik, sad u ovom valjda i lijevi. Pila sam turu provera tableta. Ali mi je menzes došao prije kraja ture. Sad ću drugu pa onda kontrola. Vjerojatno prije jeseni neću na odbrojavanje.

----------


## iva_777

:Heart: Lista za 06.06.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice



Odbrojavalice:

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
bubamara39~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> [emoji813]Lista za 06.06.2018.[emoji813]
> 
> (Ne)čekalice
> 
> 
> 
> Odbrojavalice:
> 
> iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
> ...


Evo i mene  :Smile:  2dc  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## November

bubamara ispravak - ne kažemo umjetna oplodnja jer tu nema ništa umjetno, već potpomognuta!  :Smile: 

sve ovisi odakle si i što tražiš od klinike...moj savjet je svakako ići u privatnu kliniku preko hzzo naravno, zašto plaćati ako imamo pravo na besplatne postupke.

----------


## Suncokret1983

November, kako misliš u privatnu kliniku preko HZZO-a? Znaš li gdje se može vidjeti tko ima ugovor s HZZO-om?

----------


## Sova555

Evo da vam se i ja prikljucim ako sam dobro polovila kaj se tocno odbrojava  :Smile:  . Meni je danas 23dc,sutra idem na uzv prije m i ako bog da u ponovni postupak.

----------


## November

Suncokret, u ZG su to poliklinika Betaplus i poliklinika Škvorc.(škvorc je zapravo u Samoboru)

Sova, ako ideš u postupak dođi na podforum potpomognuta oplodnja  :Smile:  ovdje pišu cure koje se trude začeti u postelji :D a mi ostale znamo svratiti  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Aaa onda nisam dobro polovila kaj se odbrojava  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, kaže dr da su s unutarnje strane maternice. Zasad se nisam puno bavila njima, oni se teško riješe. Bavila sam se cistama na jajnicima. Radila sam markere i nije opasno, dakle vodene ciste. U proplom ciklusu se očistio desni jajnik, sad u ovom valjda i lijevi. Pila sam turu provera tableta. Ali mi je menzes došao prije kraja ture. Sad ću drugu pa onda kontrola. Vjerojatno prije jeseni neću na odbrojavanje.


Ja sam imala submukozni miom, ako se dobro sjecam. I on bi bio opasan za plod da se plod blizu njega primio. A kako je beba rasla, rasao je i on, ali beba ga je nadjačala i nakon poroda vise ga nije bilo.

----------


## sarasvati

:Heart: Lista za 07.06.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice



Odbrojavalice:

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc 
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
bubamara39~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
nemasekiracije~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## sarasvati

:Heart: Lista za 07.06.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice



Odbrojavalice:

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Sova555~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc 
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
bubamara39~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
nemasekiracije~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Sova, ja sam te stavila na listu pa dok ne preseliš za koji dan na mpo teme. Tu je dosta cura bilo koje su se preselile s ovog foruma na mpo. 

Bubamaro, ja sam bila kod Škvorca. A November je upravo kod njega.  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

Hahaha hvala  :Smile:  . Ja sam isto kod skvorca  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Sova, vidjela sam da si dobila terapiju  :Smile:

----------


## Suncokret1983

Sarasvati, stavi i mene na listu. Danas mi je *9 dc*. 
Ovaj ciklus sam na klomifenu uz ciljane odnose. Danas su mi na folikulometriji bila vidljiva 2 folikula od  13 mm  :Smile:

----------


## Sova555

> Sova, vidjela sam da si dobila terapiju


Da,elonva 150,a muz tablete makromicin 500 kroz 3 dana (nesto kao preventivno) tak da sad u glavi imam odbrojavanje do m  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

> Ja sam imala submukozni miom, ako se dobro sjecam. I on bi bio opasan za plod da se plod blizu njega primio. A kako je beba rasla, rasao je i on, ali beba ga je nadjačala i nakon poroda vise ga nije bilo.


Kod mene je vjetovatno isto smetao, ali postoji šansa da se fetusi nisu razvijali i da je to razlog. Kako je bio prvi pobačaj, nisam htjela ništa puno analizirati nego sam staviti to iza sebe. Nisam se pravo bila ni saživila s trudnoćom kad je prestala, 8,9 tjedana. Nadam se da će na kontroli za par tjedana biti ipak dobrih vjesti. Htjeli bi još bar jednu bebicu, 2 ako se dogodi. Valjda hoće.

----------


## Inesz

> Da,elonva 150,a muz tablete makromicin 500 kroz 3 dana (nesto kao preventivno) tak da sad u glavi imam odbrojavanje do m


Sova, zašto antibiotik? Za prevenciju kojeg uzročnika?

----------


## sarasvati

> Kod mene je vjetovatno isto smetao, ali postoji šansa da se fetusi nisu razvijali i da je to razlog. Kako je bio prvi pobačaj, nisam htjela ništa puno analizirati nego sam staviti to iza sebe. Nisam se pravo bila ni saživila s trudnoćom kad je prestala, 8,9 tjedana. Nadam se da će na kontroli za par tjedana biti ipak dobrih vjesti. Htjeli bi još bar jednu bebicu, 2 ako se dogodi. Valjda hoće.


Zelim ti dobre vijesti!!

----------


## sarasvati

> Sova, zašto antibiotik? Za prevenciju kojeg uzročnika?


I mom partneru je dao isti atb. I zapravo za sve koje znam da su kod Š, dobili su baš taj Makromicin. I objašnjenje je bilo isto - prevencija.

----------


## Inesz

Sarasvati hvala, ali koje uzročnike prevenira davanjem azitromicina? Koji je omjer koristi i štete od te tzv. preventivne terapije azitromicinom? Niti jedna druga klinika, koliko mi je poznato, to ne prakticira. Kao da je azitromicin neki bonbon...  :Shock:

----------


## Sova555

Prevencija da u ejakulatu ne bi bilo bakterije,tako mi je dr objasnio. Meni je to isto bilo cudno,ali lijepo je objasnio i vjerujem da zna sta radi tako da kako kaze mi budemo tako dok jednom ne dode ta bebolina  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Uh... dobro je imati povjerenje u svog liječnika, ali ipak... propisati _Sumamed_ ako nema simptoma infekcije kod muškarca, ako nije dokazana prisutnost bakterija osjetljivih na azitromicin u ejakulatu... to je prilično diskutabilna praksa koja nema dokaze da povećava stopu oplodnje i trudnoća kod IVF-a, a općepoznati su učinici nepotrebnog uzimanja antibiotika.  :Sad: 

Uglavnom, prepisivanje antibiotika asimptomatskim muškarcima kod kojih nije dokazana infekcija, praksa je koju ne provodi niti jedna druga MPO klinika.

----------


## justme409

Predivno! Presretna sam zbog ovog odbrojavanja. Sretnoooo!!!!

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Moje MPO curke..mi smo dobili nalaze od MM urina,briseva i bakt. ejakulata i sve je uredno. Samo na nalazu ejakulat bakterioloski aeorobno pise fiziloska flora uredna, i pod napomena preporuka test dvije case i upalne pmnl stanice <10. Neznam kaj taj dio znaci? Inace smanjena je pokretljivost malo i vitalnost. Jel znate sta sad dalje?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

> Predivno! Presretna sam zbog ovog odbrojavanja. Sretnoooo!!!!


Pusu saljem! Kako si ti?

----------


## sarasvati

> Moje MPO curke..mi smo dobili nalaze od MM urina,briseva i bakt. ejakulata i sve je uredno. Samo na nalazu ejakulat bakterioloski aeorobno pise fiziloska flora uredna, i pod napomena preporuka test dvije case i upalne pmnl stanice <10. Neznam kaj taj dio znaci? Inace smanjena je pokretljivost malo i vitalnost. Jel znate sta sad dalje?
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Ne znam ti odgovoriti za ejakulat, ali bili ste i na spermiogramu kad znas za pokretljivost i vitalnost?

----------


## justme409

Pricaj kako si i ti? Nisam bas pratila forum pa ukratko da cujem ove mjesece. Kako ste uspjeli, ne moras sve detalje hhahahaha

Ja sam super. Uhvatila sam se puno toga, organizirali smo neke ve e evente u gradu, druzim se s ljudima. Slučajno sam se skinula sa tbl za stitnjacu i ozivila opet - ne spava mi se, ne zaboravljam, nisam zbunjena vise, imam energije i zelje khm...
I sad organiziram vjencanje. Uhvatila me tek sad zelja da opet pokusamo, tako da se vracam mozda nakon pira na popis. Vidjeti cu hoce li me stresirati puno ili ne. 
Stvarno sam zadovoljna sad kako ide sve

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Ne znam ti odgovoriti za ejakulat, ali bili ste i na spermiogramu kad znas za pokretljivost i vitalnost?


Tako je. Spermiogram smo prvi radili pa smo isli na ovo.

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Djevojke...moja vjestica je stigla u minutu iako smo popratili i pohvatali sve bitne i vazne momente. Micem se s liste, treba mi opustanje.
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Jel sw kuzi tko u hormone? Prolaktin mi je na gornjok granici a estradiol ispod referentnih vrijednosti. Sta bi to znacilo? Kako to popraviti? 
Da dobijem neki odg posto tek slijed tj idem kod dr  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Ja znam da prolaktin moze biti visok kad dojis sto kod tebe nije slucaj, mislim. Pa ga smanjiš prestajanjem. Drugo ne znam.

----------


## sarasvati

Iva, zao mi je sto je M dosla... i jos vise M je zao sto odlaziš. Navrati ponekad  :Smile:

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Ja znam da prolaktin moze biti visok kad dojis sto kod tebe nije slucaj, mislim. Pa ga smanjiš prestajanjem. Drugo ne znam.


Tako je nije to moj slucaj  :Smile: !

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

:Heart: Lista za 18.06.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice



Odbrojavalice

bubamara39~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
nemasekiracije~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Ne biste vjerovale, ali sjetila sam se liste!  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Nemasekiracije, znam da se  estradiol moze vaditi u postupku i daje podatak o zrelosti jajne stanice.

----------


## Nemasekirancije

> Nemasekiracije, znam da se  estradiol moze vaditi u postupku i daje podatak o zrelosti jajne stanice.


Thxs. A kako se moze povecati?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

E to ne znam... :/

----------


## VeraM

Evo mene, bila kod dr nakon 2 ture provera tableta. Sve se očistio. I ciste i miomi. Kaže da je odlična maternica. Tako da ćemo od idućeg ciklusa u odbrojavanje, sad je negdje sredina ovog i još ima sigurno tragova hormona iz tableta. Ali nadamo se skorom napretku. Pozdrav svima.

----------


## sarasvati

Drago mi je to čuti, VeraM!

----------


## Calista

pozdrav cure...ja vas vec 2 godine skicam i sve bi li ne bi li...mozda se pridruzim u rujnu (moram cekati radi mmr cjepiva).
Radi godina(36) mi je zadnji cas da pokusam bez pomoci medicine

----------


## sarasvati

Calista, dobrodošla! Bilo sad, bilo u rujnu  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Ne bi otvarala novu temu, samo ću ovdje pitat. Jel tko od vas koristio Provera tablete? Kakva su vam iskustva s ciklusima nakon toga? Meni se sve nešto pomiješao. Imala sam ciste vodene na jajnicima nakon spontanog i dao mi je dr 2 ture provera tableta. Trebalo je krenuti krvarenje par dana nakon prestanka uzimanja tableta. Meni u obe ture dok sam uzimala, 21 dan ciklusa. Išla na kontrolu, sve se očistilo. Super. Nismo pokrili ovulaciju iza, htjela sam da se još očistim malo od tim umjetnih hormona. Ali smo imali odnose prije i nakon ovulacije. Sad sam na 34 dc i nema još menstruacije. Znam da je moguća trudnoća, ali nekako mi nije vjerovatno jer nismo imalo odnose cijeli taj tjedan kad je išla ovulacija. Mislim si da je možda ciklus baš poremećen zbog tableta. Ima li tko sličnih iskusatava?

----------


## VeraM

Evo uspjeli kupit test, pozitivan je ipak. Koliko god bilo nevjerovatno, primilo se. Ne želimo se jako veselit poučeni prošlim iskustvom. Za sad nikome ne govorimo i čekat ćemo bar do 10 tt.

----------


## Apsu

Vera, šaljem puno pozitivnih misli da uspije  :Smile: 

Sarasvati, kako ste?  :Smile:

----------


## Ribica 1

Vera cestitam, samo hrabro!

----------


## VeraM

Evo smo na moru, trčem za malom i zaboravim na trudnoću. Imam već i neke simptome, spava mi se, lagane mučnine i sise bole.

----------


## mlada.majka

Pozz curke... 
moze jedno pitanje...nova sam ovdje pa ako ovaj mj nista i ja bih s vama u odbrojavanje...mislite li da je rano za test?
Zm je bila 7.7,O 17.7...sve plodne dane smo pokrili...27 i 28 sam imala kao neke menstrualne bolove i od onda nista,tu i tamo malo zaboli ali brzo stane...iskocile su mi 2-3 plave zile na (.)(.) i bradavice kako mi se cini su promjenile boju tj.potamnile su.dolje sam suha kao sahara,a osim toga druge simptome nemam..nadam se da ste me uspjele pohvatat :Wink: 
I onda mislite li da je rano za testic,sljedeca M treba doci 4.8?tnx

----------


## Ribica 1

Sahara po meni ne obecava puno. Mozda sam u krivu, ali meni je jedannod prvih simptoma bio pojacan isjedak. Za test nije rano. Sretno!

----------


## Calista

Ajde da malo obnovim temu...sutra mi je *26dc*... cure koje ste na odbrojavanju...napisite dc da mogu napraviti listu.
Moj muz bi/nebi bebu, ali ajde da odbrojavam sa vama  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Pozdrav s mora!

VeraM, jako lijepe vijesti. U potpunosti razumijem zasto nisi u potpunosti opuštena... Nadam se da je ovaj put onako kako treba biti.

----------


## sarasvati

Calista, podrzavam inicijativu, jedino ne mogu pridonijeti sa svojim dc  :Smile:  Davno sam zadnju stavila i dugo nije nitko ni pisao.

----------


## sarasvati

Apsu, puno sam veća nego u prvoj trudnoći. Na moru sam, kupam se i lovim svoju curu u ritmu koliko mogu :D 
A tvoj mališan, koji to vise nije?

----------


## Calista

VeraM - *CESTITAM!* Nadam se novom odbrojavanju.

Evo "liste"
 :Heart: Lista za 14.08.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~27dc

Odbrojavalice

----------


## sarasvati

NNadsm se da ce ti se netko pridružiti na Veroni odbrojavanju, ali vjerujem da ce ona neko vrijeme pričekati s njim... Držim fige!!!

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 15.08.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~28dc

Odbrojavalice

----------


## Calista

sarasvati - nadam se...ipak su odbrojavanja vec godinama tu i bas bi mi bilo zao da se cure ne ukljuce.
Moram priznat da mi (jos) ne radimo na bebi, ali cuvamo se po kalendar i “rikverc” metodi  pa se mozda i dogodi lol

----------


## Calista

danas jednostavna lista 

16.08.2018.
(Ne)čekalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~29dc

Odbrojavalice

----------


## sarasvati

Cure, gdje ste?  :Smile: 

Calista, koliko su ti ciklusi inace? Prekoračila si 28dc :D

----------


## Argente

Calista  :lool: 
Navijam za tebe!!

----------


## Calista

Inace 27-29...danas mi je mozda 30dc ali mislim da danas pocinje (jucer navecer neki sitni spoting bio). “Listu” stavljam kasnije kada vidim da li je 1DC ili nije.
S obzirom da imam dosta godina i da moja sestra blizanka jos nije dobila + nakon skoro 2 godine (tocekica) onda mislim da je meni + ravan cudu

----------


## sarasvati

Ti si tocekicina sestra!!!
A mogla ti je sestra bas i ostati. Pozdravi je.  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Tocekica je bila pod stresom, ali mislim da ce se sad polako sve smiriti

Lista 17.08.
Necekalice
Calista~~~~~~~~30dc
xxx

----------


## sarasvati

I dalje odbrojavas! To je izvrsno!!

Vera, kako si ti?

----------


## Calista

ma sve oce nece ... ja danas pisem 1DC 

dakle
18.08.
Necekalice
xxx
Odbrojavalice 
Calista ~~~~~~~~1DC

----------


## VeraM

Dobro sam, sad sam 8+5 tt, ali po mom mjerenju zm. Nisam išla u dr, idem sljedeći tjedan. U ovo sam vrijeme u zadnjoj trudnoći već imala prve iscjetke koji su prethodili spontanom. Tako da svaki put sa strepnjom gledam gaćice..... Nadamo se da neće bit opet isto. Čekam i osluškujem.

----------


## Calista

Danas mi je ipak 32DC (stres?) ...nadam se da ce krenut uskoro jer mi je lose

----------


## sarasvati

Vera, naravno da ti zelim da bude u potpunosti drugacije nego prvi put. 

Calista, kak ti je loše? Dobro loše? :D

----------


## VeraM

> Vera, naravno da ti zelim da bude u potpunosti drugacije nego prvi put. 
> :D


 Zapravo je to bilo 2.put. Prva trudnoća bila ke idealna i imamo jednu malu zvrčku od 2 godine.

----------


## Calista

VeraM, saljem pozitivne misli. 

Lose lose- opristavila se i glavobolja. PMS-u nikad kraja :/
Danas krenulo kako spada tako da je 

Lista ***20.08****

Necekalice 
xxxx

Odbrojavalice
Calista —————— 1DC


na mobu sam pa mi je tesko listu editirat da izgleda kako spada, ali posto sam sama ...

----------


## sarasvati

Vera, znam za tvoju curu, blesavo sam napisala. Ne prvi nego prošli put. 

Calista, uistinu se mozes igrati listom kako god želiš...  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Lista za 22.08.

Necekalice 
xxx

Odbrojavalice
Calista ~~~~~~~3DC

Ova M mi je jako neobicna...kasnila mi je par dana i ide van u ugruscima :/ 

Cekam da se netko pridruzi pa da ja mogu reci bye bye ... MM se ipak (jos) nije odlucio da imamo bebu   :Sad:

----------


## Calista

Lista za 24.08.

Necekalice 
xxx

Odbrojavalice
Calista ~~~~~~~5DC

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 25.068.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice
xxx


Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Calista, kako tvoja sestra?  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Dobro je...obranila je doktorat pa se nadam da ce se razina stresa smanjiti i da ce imati vise vremena za sebe.

Lista za 26.08.2018.
Necekalice
xxx

Odbrojavalice
Calista ~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## Calista

Danas sam vidjela bebu od 14 dana. Sva sam se najezila i samo imala sam filing da ce mi doci mlijeko. Totalno sam luda :/

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 28.08.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice
xxx


Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## sarasvati

Mislim da će se tvoj muž ubrzo morati predomisliti!

Čestitaj sestri!

ps. mislim da ćemo uskoro ući u knjigu rekorda koliko će stranica imati samo naša prepiska :D Ali tvoja upornost s listom sigurno će se isplatiti!

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 30.08.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice
xxx


Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## Calista

ma nadam se da ce se netko pridruzit sad kad pocne skola/vrtic

VeraM se nije dugo javila

meni se ciklus stvarno poremetio...imam filing da sam vec ovulirala (jucer/10dc)

----------


## VeraM

Jesam, ali na temi trudnoće. Ok smo, evo prolazi 10 tt. Nastojim polako, ali mi početak škole muti planove o nenerviranju.

----------


## ljube555

Lijep pozdrav i postovanje svima.... neznam dal sam dobro izabrala temu ali u pitanju pokusaj prirodne trudnoce... 

Imam jedno pitanje ako mi tko moze pomoci... Koliko dana nakon poz.LHtrakice moze se napraviti test??? I sta znaci ako mi Poz.LH trakica bila 13dc i 14dc isti su bili po jacine boje.... kada nastupa ovulacija nakon toga...???? I jos nakon toga BT mi 37.3 do 37.5  pad bio 24dc i opet skocila gore i do danas mi je 37.3 ujutro po danu i do 37.5 danas mi je 28dc....jucer radila test od 25ml i negat.je... dal ne nadam se vise u ovoj ciklus ili???? Zahvaljujem na odgovoru...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

Ljube, ovulacija bude 12-36 h od pozitivne lh trakice.
Kad vec mjeris bazalnu kad je bio skok temperature? 
14, 15 ili 16 dc?
Tu negdje si trebala imati skok nakon pozitivne lh ako je doslo do ovulacije.

U ljekarnama imas dobre a osjetljive testove od 10 miu.
Cyclo test, Geratherm i Gravignost ultra.
Sutra bi trebalo pokazati ako je doslo do trudnoce!
Sretno!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ovulacija bude 12-36 h od pozitivne lh trakice.
> Kad vec mjeris bazalnu kad je bio skok temperature? 
> 14, 15 ili 16 dc?
> Tu negdje si trebala imati skok nakon pozitivne lh ako je doslo do ovulacije.
> 
> U ljekarnama imas dobre a osjetljive testove od 10 miu.
> Cyclo test, Geratherm i Gravignost ultra.
> Sutra bi trebalo pokazati ako je doslo do trudnoce!
> Sretno!


16dc bio skok... i muci me jos nesto... prije jedan sat idem probati napraviti LH trakicu ona mi je full pozitivna. Danas 28dc...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

Ako je 16 dc bio skok onda je i tada bila ovulacija.
Znaci danas je 12 dan od ovulacije a sutra 13 dan i trebao bi ovaj osjetljivi test pokazati ako je doslo do trudnoce.
Nemoj te lh trakice sada raditi. Nema potrebe i one nisu sad vise pouzdane i ovom dijelu cuklusa.
Brzo ce jutro i sutra napravi test.
Kolika ti je temp.bila prije porasta a kolika nakon?

----------


## ljube555

> Ako je 16 dc bio skok onda je i tada bila ovulacija.
> Znaci danas je 12 dan od ovulacije a sutra 13 dan i trebao bi ovaj osjetljivi test pokazati ako je doslo do trudnoce.
> Nemoj te lh trakice sada raditi. Nema potrebe i one nisu sad vise pouzdane i ovom dijelu cuklusa.
> Brzo ce jutro i sutra napravi test.
> Kolika ti je temp.bila prije porasta a kolika nakon?


36.7 a 16dc skocila 37.3ujutro a po danu i do 37.5.. nagli pad sam imala 24dc  bila temp.36.6i drugi dan opet ujutro 37.3 a po danu do 37.5 i dan danas takva.. i danas ujutro bila 37.4..neznam vise sta da mislim.. prije tri dana radila test od 25ml bio neg.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555
najbolje bi bilo da se zaletis u lab i napravis test iz krvi. Ili pricelaj jos dan ili 2 i napravi test kao sto je Libra rekla (probaj naci od 10miu)
i sretno

da lo zelis da te stavim na listu?

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555
> najbolje bi bilo da se zaletis u lab i napravis test iz krvi. Ili pricelaj jos dan ili 2 i napravi test kao sto je Libra rekla (probaj naci od 10miu)
> i sretno
> 
> da lo zelis da te stavim na listu?


Hvala, moze

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 30.08.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc

----------


## Libra

Ljube jesi radila test?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube jesi radila test?


Neg.je

Ali dosao mi ujutro blago blago rozi iscjedak koni ponovio se nakon toga jos jednom i vise nista nemam ni krvarenje ni nikaj... BT ujutro bila 37.4... vise neznam kaj da mislim

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 04.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc

----------


## Calista

ljube55
BT je poprilicno visoka tako da bi mogla biti T
najsigurnije je napraviti betu iz krvi ili napraviti test NAKON ocekivane M
SRETNO ~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube555

> ljube55
> BT je poprilicno visoka tako da bi mogla biti T
> najsigurnije je napraviti betu iz krvi ili napraviti test NAKON ocekivane M
> SRETNO ~~~~~~~


Danas inace dan za M... neznam vise ...pocekati cu jos koji dan kako bude razvijala se situacija.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 05.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc

----------


## ljube555

> [emoji813]Lista za 05.09.2018.[emoji813]
> 
> (Ne)čekalice
> 
> ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> Calista~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc


Pozdrav... promjeni kod mene... ipak to prekojucer bio 1dc i prava M, posto dok sam ti pisala nakon par sati to krenulo dosta.... znaci danas mi je 3dc... 

Krecimo otpocetka!!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

OK...zao mi je sto nisi ostvarila T, ali mi je drago sto cu imati drustvo na listi.
Listu stavim malo kasnije

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 05.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice
xxx

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Calista

jos kad bi stavljala tocne datume na listu... :Smile:  di bi mi bio kraj

 :Heart: Lista za 07.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice
xxx

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 08.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice
xxx

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Calista

za par dana sam necekalica ....trenutno sam u PMS-u tako uzasnom da me i pas zaobilazi u sirokom luku

----------


## ljube555

> za par dana sam necekalica ....trenutno sam u PMS-u tako uzasnom da me i pas zaobilazi u sirokom luku


Ja neznam vise kaj bi rekla... Ova M nije bila kao inace... Prvi dan u par navrata vise kao blaga dukravica , 2 i 3 dan svijela krv i 4dan jednom ujutro vise smede i 5dan takoder... Napuhnnuta sam stalno i cesto moram na wc, stalno imam neka probadanje igrcevi i kriza uzasno boli da je to ne normalno...a jos i BT temperatura uopce na pada nego stalno ujutro 37.4 ili 3.... I imam neki osjrcaj da u pitanju trudnoca.... Sreca kaj sam prije mjesec dana jos narucila se na papa test i brisevi pa u utorak idem kod gin... Bas me zanima sta bude rekao ...mozda me bude iznenadio ali ne nadam se previse....cula sam iskustva cura da prvi mjeseci imali krvarenje a bili su trudni ali neznam dal vjerovati tomu uopce.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Ima takvih slučajeva ljube

----------


## Calista

ljube555 ...cekam da se javis ~~~~~~

mene PMS izludjuje...jos 6 dana do novog ciklusa (po kalendaru), a ja  moram piskit svako malo, grudi me svrbe za poludit i spava mi se non stop

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 ...cekam da se javis ~~~~~~
> 
> mene PMS izludjuje...jos 6 dana do novog ciklusa (po kalendaru), a ja  moram piskit svako malo, grudi me svrbe za poludit i spava mi se non stop


Cekam na red

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Nisam nista saznala.... Nije htio raditi uzv gin.rekao da nema potrebe posto kao navodno M prosla... Ali mene i dalje boli kriza i stalno moram na wc i imam pritisak.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

da li mozes napraviti jos jedan test? Trebao bi pokazati + ako si trudna

----------


## justme409

Aaa, nakon 100 godina, citala sam malo tamo sto amo pisale prije godinu dana pa me uhvatila nostalgija

----------


## justme409

Btw ja se ispisala, a poslalo samo ovo

----------


## justme409

Ima li jos cura koje citaju ovu temu hahahahaha. Sarasvati kako si ti

----------


## Calista

tema bas i nije aktivna...ja inace drzim "listu" i cekam da se cure jave sad nakon godisnjeg pa da bude malo aktivnije tu
ljube555 - javi se 

 :Heart: Lista za 12.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice
xxx

Odbrojavalice

Calista~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Calista

ja sam od sutra u necekalicama  :Grin:

----------


## justme409

Ohooo.. i blizu si testu. Ja sam u cekalicama od 15 do 26,27 dana ciklusa hahahaha. Cekam i cekam.  Drzim fige iz prikrajka

----------


## Calista

ma nisam blizu testa...ja sam "kriva" necekalica. Jos smo na bi-ne bi 3. klinca ... ali kad vidim da je tu mrtvo bas me rastuzi... ova tema je krsan ulaz u forum, majcintvo i potpora za sve necekalice/odbrojavalice

----------


## ljube555

Evo me... Nema trudnoci test neg.otpocetka krecimo u stvari nastavljamo gdje smo stali...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Ajde da vam bas ne bude potpuno prazno pisite i mene...danas 4dc  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ako vam treba jos tko ubacite i mene 18dc. Pa nek bude veselo  :Smile:  
Doduse ja sam onaj tip koji se smiri nakon posla, i onda svi simptomi pocnu hahahaha. Zato me bilo strah uci natrag na listu.

----------


## Calista

SUPER!

 :Heart: Lista za 13.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409 ~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555 ~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## justme409

A sad cekamo  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Boga mi ja cu nacekati se... Imam takav osjecaj da do T nikad nece ni doci...

Zadnja T koja zavrsila kitetaz.udpijela iz prve a sada cini mi se nece uspijete tako...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Danas 10dc jajnike osjecam dosta i krenuo iscjedak
Inace ovaj ciklus krenula sam sa vrkutom i malinom mozda to kaj bude pomoglo... BT vise necu mjeriti nego uzela sam LH trakice....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ja cu kratko biti u necekalicama...krenuo spoting ... glavobolja... uff

----------


## justme409

Ljube555 i moja prva i valjda jedina dosla "slucajno" zavrsila spontanim i kiretazom. Čekali smo evo do proslog mj. Prosli mj je bio pir pa nismo bas stigli, a sad, ovaj mj eto potrefili ovulaciju kako mi se cini... I sad cekamo.
Toga je i mene bilo strah, da prva kako je dosla lako, druga nece nikako. Ali ne zelim razmisljati o tome. Zelim se nekako na silu opustiti i pustiti vrijeme. Ako je dosla prva znaci da mozemo.  :Smile: 
Koliko pokusavate?

Calista bolje biti sto krace u necekalicama. Naporno je hahaha

----------


## Calista

ma jok...mi ne radimo bebu, ali se malo zeznuo ciklus radi ljetovanja/stresa pa sad cekam da se vrati na 28 dana
ja sam na listi samo da bude liste lol...cekam da se jos cura pridruzi pa da ja odem ili mozda da donesemo odluku u korist bebe pa onda ostanem tu

----------


## sarasvati

Bok, cure!! 

Just, Iva - lijepo vas je vidjeti opet!!! Ljube, zao mi he sto si u novoj rundi, znam kako je to. 

Ja sam trbusasta, sve bi trebalo biti okej. Radim, tražim stan pa imam uspone i padove oko toga. Odustajem i nanovo krecem u potragu. Pa iznova  :Smile: 

Calista, hvala ti sto si oživjela listu!

----------


## justme409

Zivi smo hehe
Trazis stan... Ne zelim ti biti u kozi. Ako, se smije znati grad, mozda mozemo pomoci.

----------


## justme409

Da se malo vratimo na temu. Danas me bas boli od jutros donji dio trbuha. I razlika od prvi put, hvata me strah tu i tamo.

----------


## Calista

1DC - ful rano :/

----------


## sarasvati

Just, imam faze kad me zabavlja potraga za stanom i faze kad su mi sve lađe na dnu mora. U Zagrebu sam.

----------


## justme409

Trazila sam stan u zd 6 mj cca. Pas nikako, a kamoli 2 psa. Na kraju smo preko veze nasli

----------


## justme409

Meni stalno poruke brise.
Ugl napisala sam u kojem dijelu zga, u zapadnom sam cula za jedan stan.

----------


## sarasvati

Moze zapad koji naginje gradu!  :Smile: 

To ljudicza najam ne žele pse? Mi nismo jedan stan dobili jer sam trudna tad bola. Nije bas izričito rekao da je to razlog, ali dalo se naslutiti.

----------


## justme409

Ajde raspitam se sutra sto je s ovim stanom. Stan je kuhinja, dnevbi boravak ogroman koji su usput koristili ko sobu spavacu, odjeljeno policama, još jedna soba.
Ovo je kustosija. Donja koliko se sjecam. Kod lidla i policijske stanice neke. 

Da, i kod nas je isto, psi i djeca su ko bolest, naci stan s njima je nemoguca misija

----------


## ljube555

Cure pitanje... Bolovi i grcevi osjecala sam od 8dc do 11dc i bio neki slabi iscjedak i danas nema vise nista ni bolova kako to zna biti u sredini ciklusa pred ovulaciju a ni sluzi... Dal moguce da ovulacija bila tako rano??? Znam da ovaj mjesec nistta od trudnoci posto muz u njemacke ali cisto radi sebe.... Jedino bio odnos 5dc i nakon toga imala sam bolovi i grcevi jucer 11dc nestalo sve....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

I jos pitanje dal ima tko iskustvo sa uljem Nocurka??? 
Navodno dobra za plodnu sluz...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja ti samo, sa neke kao strucne strane, znam reci da ovulacija ne mora biti tocno isti dan ciklusa svaki mjesec.
Ja sam si  kupila lh trakice s ebaya da bas proucim kako to ide samo sam lijena... 
Pa mozes probati ako nisi do sad. 

Ulje i dr preparate pojma nemam, nadam se sa ni necu morati.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja ti samo, sa neke kao strucne strane, znam reci da ovulacija ne mora biti tocno isti dan ciklusa svaki mjesec.
> Ja sam si  kupila lh trakice s ebaya da bas proucim kako to ide samo sam lijena... 
> Pa mozes probati ako nisi do sad. 
> 
> Ulje i dr preparate pojma nemam, nadam se sa ni necu morati.


Imam i ja ali sam takoder lijena ili pozabim za njih...dok njih radim odmah osjecam veliki pritisak i nervvozu pa sam mislils da jos pocekam sa njima koji mjesec ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Ljube, moze, naravno da moze. U ciklusu kad sam ostala trudna je ovulacija bila ranije nego ikad. Uvijek je u istom prozoru, a sada je bila nekoliko dana ranije. 

Just, ne moraš se raspitivati za aj stan. Tražimo dvije spavace sobe i dnevni boravak, ali hvala ti!

----------


## ljube555

Cure iskustvo ako tko ima... Ipak sam iskoristila LH trakicu... 
U 12popoldne bila pik u 20navecer vise nije...ako odnos dogodi u noci ili rano ujutro da bude kasno ili ipak nije????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Kod moje prve trudnoce se ovulacija (po osjecaju bolova u jajniku) oko 12 sati popodne, odnos navecer oko 1, 2 i eto...
Jajna stanica zivi 12 do 42 sata koliko se sjecam, sad... 
Sretno!!!

----------


## sarasvati

Ljube, nadam se da sad nisi na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

meni je jos 15.09
pa evo i liste
 :Heart: Lista za 15.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

xxx

Odbrojavalice

justme409 ~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555 ~~~~~~~~~~12.dc 
iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Calista

evo i za 16.09. jer necu biti pored kompa (slobodno cure napravite listu kad imate cajta)
 :Heart: Lista za 16.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

xxx

Odbrojavalice

justme409 ~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555 ~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## ljube555

Cure, jedno pitanje a neznam ni kako bi pitala...znaci nakon odnosa ostanem lezati pola sata na ledama i dok ustanem izade nesto plivaca van iz rodnice, i sada me to brini da uopce to kaj i ude unutra ili ne i dal to inace normalno???? Malo me to brini.... Iskustvo molim

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vlattka

Normalno je. I u najmanjoj kapljici ostane dovoljno spermija+ovisno o fazi ciklusa, vise ili manje se hvataju za sluz unutra.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Kaze aplikacija jos 7 dana do prvog dana ili plusa  :Smile: 
Malo manje sam nestrpljiva nego prvi put. A i cudne stvari mi se dogadjaju malo. Tako da vise ni ne znam.

----------


## ljube555

Iskustvo, 5dc bio odnos nakon toga od 8dc do 11dc sam negdje prije pisala da imala sam stalno neki bolovi i grcenje i probanje u prijedu jajnika jednog i drugog od 12dc bila pozit.LH trakica bas pik ali probala sam i drugi dan i danas ali oni mi stalno pozitivne.. i 12dc radiila sam popoldne u12 i navecer ali dok sam pogledala nakon 10min isto bila pozitivna... Danas krenuo mlijecni iscjedak...a ovui dane te plodne sluzi nije ni bilo prav.... Neznam sta je ...sve mi pobrano nakon kiretaze ...nista ni priostaje nego cekanje

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja sam par mjeseci nakon kiretaze imala obilati bijeli gusti iscjedak nakon ovulacije. To se smirilo kasnije, barem mi se cini. Lose pratim sve, trebala bi voditi dnevnik.
Da, u ovo vrijeme preostaje samo cekati, ali bolovi u jajniku su dobar znak za ovulaciju. 

Jesi sigurna da je pozitivna bila cijelo vrijeme? Za tu trakicu se smatra da je pozitivna kada je iste boje ili jaca. Meni je par dana prije (nego sto ja mislim da je bila) ovulacije i par dana poslije pojavila se i druga crtica ali blijeda. Pa racunam da je to negativan test. Nisam testirala dan prije i na dan ovulacije.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam par mjeseci nakon kiretaze imala obilati bijeli gusti iscjedak nakon ovulacije. To se smirilo kasnije, barem mi se cini. Lose pratim sve, trebala bi voditi dnevnik.
> Da, u ovo vrijeme preostaje samo cekati, ali bolovi u jajniku su dobar znak za ovulaciju. 
> 
> Jesi sigurna da je pozitivna bila cijelo vrijeme? Za tu trakicu se smatra da je pozitivna kada je iste boje ili jaca. Meni je par dana prije (nego sto ja mislim da je bila) ovulacije i par dana poslije pojavila se i druga crtica ali blijeda. Pa racunam da je to negativan test. Nisam testirala dan prije i na dan ovulacije.


Iste boje ...11dc bila jedna crtica kont.i od 12dc u 12popoldne bilo dvje iste boje...i od tad mi svaki dan tako... Ali zanimljivo to da 5dc isto mi bila LH pozit.i imala sam bolovi u predjelu jajnika i grcevi do 11dc i od tad mir...

Neznam nista drugo nego cekanje... Iscjedak bio koji dan isto mljecni vodenasti i danas opet... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Dal moguce ostati trudna ako 5dc  bio odnos...???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hmmm... Nisam ekspert za te trakice. Doduse do sad sam 2 isprobala pa zapravo ne znam nista. Pricekati cemo cure koje su njih vise koristile.
Nadam se da ce biti stogod  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Nije bitno koji dan dc je bio odnos nego koji dan dca je bila ovulacija. A onda dalje koliko dugo ce spermic prezivjeti cekajuci. A ako se i oplodi hoce li se zakaciti ili nece...
Koliko dugo pokusavate sad?

----------


## ljube555

> Nije bitno koji dan dc je bio odnos nego koji dan dca je bila ovulacija. A onda dalje koliko dugo ce spermic prezivjeti cekajuci. A ako se i oplodi hoce li se zakaciti ili nece...
> Koliko dugo pokusavate sad?


A nije dugo... Ali meni uzasno fali zadnja trudnoca...i svaki dan mi je ko god.dana...dvje M prosla od kiretazi
.. nakon preve nisam ostala pa je sada bila druga...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Koliko dugo si bila trudna?
Ja vjerujem da ce, kako je prvi put, tako i drugi put doci i biti uspjesna  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Koliko dugo si bila trudna?
> Ja vjerujem da ce, kako je prvi put, tako i drugi put doci i biti uspjesna


Joooj , neznam bas da bude uspijelo tako brzo... Zadnja bila tako da ja kazem idemo probati i uspijelo taj mjesec... Ali bilo sve pobrkano odmah od pocetka. Prvo jedan pa dva pa tri i onda sa tri na dva pa na jedan i ta jedna mrva dogurala do 14+6 i stalo srceko... Ali tako valjda trebalo biti... Pa otpocetka bilo puno krvarenja i svasta.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Nemoj gubiti vjeru. Mislim, znam da mi je lakse reci nego sto je biti. Ali ja sam bezveze izgubila godinu u zivciranju, zaljenju i ne znam ni ja sto sve ne. Nisam toliko dugo bila trudna doduse, i stvarno mi je jako zao sto vam se to dogodilo. Nadam se da ce ti uspjeti brzo.

----------


## ljube555

> Nemoj gubiti vjeru. Mislim, znam da mi je lakse reci nego sto je biti. Ali ja sam bezveze izgubila godinu u zivciranju, zaljenju i ne znam ni ja sto sve ne. Nisam toliko dugo bila trudna doduse, i stvarno mi je jako zao sto vam se to dogodilo. Nadam se da ce ti uspjeti brzo.


Ja skuzala da bolje ne mislit previse na to i prije bude doslo do trudnoce...nego svaki dan nadati se i na zadnje razocaranje...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Da, treba provjeriti jeli sve u redu, maknuti brojanje plodnih dana i idemo...  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ti cu ja napraviti ako sad nije to to  :Smile: 

Ma jeli moguce u trudnoci imati simptome jace uj, pa oko 12 najjace i kako dolazi vecer sve manje?

----------


## ljube555

> Ti cu ja napraviti ako sad nije to to 
> 
> Ma jeli moguce u trudnoci imati simptome jace uj, pa oko 12 najjace i kako dolazi vecer sve manje?


Moguce...hodi na pp

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Eto da i s dr podjelim. Najgore mi je oko 12 sati. Tad se malo smirim i onda me jos vise boli. Najgora su mi ledja. To me jedino smeta. I lucenje sline preveliko. S drugim svim mogu zivjeti.

----------


## iva_777

*Just* ja cu samo reci da meni to mirisi na dobro  :Wink:

----------


## justme409

Iva hvala. Nisam jedina luda. Al nekako, ko i prvi put, nekako kao da sam sigurna da je, ali me strah da i nije jer nemam jos vidljive dokaze. Doduse ja dok srce ne vidim necu bit sigurna, a onda vjerovatno kupim uvz, za kuci da ne poludim hahahahahah

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 18.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

xxx

Odbrojavalice

justme409 ~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555 ~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## justme409

Jedino ovdje mogu zaliti oliti slaviti sa "simptomima"
Ovulacija je znaci bila prosli pon. Racunam po boli u jajniku. Od ove nedjelje mi se ne pusi bas hvala Bogu! Malo me strah prestat pusiti jer mi je prije bio gust, tako da kao zapalim kad mi dodje, ali evo danas 6 cigareta. I nije to to vise. Tako da sutra planiran i manje.
(.) (.) su se malo napuhnule, i zile poiskakale, a sad, tu i tamo boli dio blize pazuhu, tu i tamo ne boli, tu i tamo bole bradavice, pa malo ne, pa malo cesu pa malo ne. Cini mi se da su aerole vece, i bradavice tamnije.
Trbuh boli kao kad dobijem, onaj neki pritisak, pa malo kao grc. Ali vrlo malo i rijetko. 
Iscjedak ako ga ima, ima ga malo, gusti bijeli. Uglavnom ga i nema zadnjih dana. U ned je bio obilat. 
Temp tijela popodne 37, 1 ili 37.2. Navecer 36.9. Nos zacepljen cesto, kihanje tu i tamo (moguca neka prehlada pa zato temp). Ne mogu se sjetiti da inace za ovulaciju imam ovako visoku temp. Inace ne prelazi 37.
Umor, danas manji. Do danas uzas. 
Bolovi u ledjima cijelim kao sa sam lezala u krevetu na ledjima 3 dana. Peku, bole... I nikako da prestanu. Malo kao da se smanjilo u donjim ledjima. 
Kava vise nije onako fina. I tu i tamo mi dodje cak malo kao mukica. Ali to be gledam ozbiljno to mozes umisliti. 
Uzasno brzo gubim zivce. Sva sam smirena i ok, i onda me brzo izbace iz takta. 
Ima tu jos nekih sitnica. 
U ned, po aplikaciji,, bi trebala doci. Oliti test bi trebao biti pozitivan. 
Ciklusi znaju sad setati mi s brojem dana od 25 do 28, nakon kiretaze. Ali racunam da je ono bila ovulacija bas zbog specificnih bolova. 
Jos malo. Test spreman za svaki slucaj. Jos ja moran izdrzati ne probati ga prije hahahaha

----------


## Calista

justme409 - sretno

Meni M zvrsila, ali polako sam sa kisurinom vani utonula u neku depresiju i nije mi do nicega

----------


## ljube555

> Jedino ovdje mogu zaliti oliti slaviti sa "simptomima"
> Ovulacija je znaci bila prosli pon. Racunam po boli u jajniku. Od ove nedjelje mi se ne pusi bas hvala Bogu! Malo me strah prestat pusiti jer mi je prije bio gust, tako da kao zapalim kad mi dodje, ali evo danas 6 cigareta. I nije to to vise. Tako da sutra planiran i manje.
> (.) (.) su se malo napuhnule, i zile poiskakale, a sad, tu i tamo boli dio blize pazuhu, tu i tamo ne boli, tu i tamo bole bradavice, pa malo ne, pa malo cesu pa malo ne. Cini mi se da su aerole vece, i bradavice tamnije.
> Trbuh boli kao kad dobijem, onaj neki pritisak, pa malo kao grc. Ali vrlo malo i rijetko. 
> Iscjedak ako ga ima, ima ga malo, gusti bijeli. Uglavnom ga i nema zadnjih dana. U ned je bio obilat. 
> Temp tijela popodne 37, 1 ili 37.2. Navecer 36.9. Nos zacepljen cesto, kihanje tu i tamo (moguca neka prehlada pa zato temp). Ne mogu se sjetiti da inace za ovulaciju imam ovako visoku temp. Inace ne prelazi 37.
> Umor, danas manji. Do danas uzas. 
> Bolovi u ledjima cijelim kao sa sam lezala u krevetu na ledjima 3 dana. Peku, bole... I nikako da prestanu. Malo kao da se smanjilo u donjim ledjima. 
> Kava vise nije onako fina. I tu i tamo mi dodje cak malo kao mukica. Ali to be gledam ozbiljno to mozes umisliti. 
> ...


Takoder sve kod mene... Meni jutrarnja danas 37.4... i ujutro ustanem zacjepljen nos.... Primjetila da mi kava ne pase bas a inaci ljubitelj nescaffe...ali meni jos do M daleko...ali racunam po boli u jajnicima da ovulacija bila puno puno prije.....jedino cu znati kad bila ovulacija dok dode M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ili ne dodje. Cekaj 15 dana od ovulacije pa vidi s tesom

----------


## Calista

evo liste...sutra ce biti zanimljivije  :Smile: 
 :Heart: Lista za 19.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

xxx

Odbrojavalice

justme409 ~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555 ~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## justme409

Jos 3 dana

----------


## Calista

da, ali si od sutra u necekalicama
ja sam bila samo jedan dan  :Mad:

----------


## justme409

Ajme da, sjecam se. Jasam imala zadnje vrijeme cikluse di nebi ni usla u necekalice. Potrefila su se 2 od 23 dana. Pa nakon njih 29 dana. Uzas.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme da, sjecam se. Jasam imala zadnje vrijeme cikluse di nebi ni usla u necekalice. Potrefila su se 2 od 23 dana. Pa nakon njih 29 dana. Uzas.


Kad ce testic pasti???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Moram se do ned strpiti. To je taman 14ti dan od ovulacije. Cak mozda i pon. Ako izdrzim

----------


## ljube555

> Moram se do ned strpiti. To je taman 14ti dan od ovulacije. Cak mozda i pon. Ako izdrzim


Ja odlucila da necu raditi..bolje da iznenadim se nego razocaram se...ali opet nicemu i ne nadam se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja brojim jos 12dana...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja bi bila sretnija da sam karakter i da si zabranim testove i razmisljanje hahahaha. Jos nisam

----------


## ljube555

> Moram se do ned strpiti. To je taman 14ti dan od ovulacije. Cak mozda i pon. Ako izdrzim


A kad inaci bi trebala dobiti M???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

U ned. Po aplikaciji koja je stvarno uglavnom u pravu.

----------


## justme409

Ne zelim se bas prerano radovati da nebi bilo... Ali bas se osjecam dobro. Lagano osjecam pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha koji osjecam samo na prvi ili 2.dan m. Nikad ovako prije. Prije me nikad ne pritisce dolje. Ugl me iznenadi ili po probavi i bolovima u prsima skuzim da ce uskoro doci.

----------


## ljube555

> U ned. Po aplikaciji koja je stvarno uglavnom u pravu.


Koja to aplikacija???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Obicna ona za pracenje kad je m. Menstrual calendar

----------


## justme409

Svaku noc, zadnjih par dana, najmanje 2 puta kroz noc budenje za wc. Nikakve popratne bolove, peckanje ni sl nemam. I jucer me pocelo boliti (kao da je oteklo), zubno meso kod umnjaka.

----------


## ljube555

> Svaku noc, zadnjih par dana, najmanje 2 puta kroz noc budenje za wc. Nikakve popratne bolove, peckanje ni sl nemam. I jucer me pocelo boliti (kao da je oteklo), zubno meso kod umnjaka.


Koji danas dan nakon ovulacijji????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

11ti dan. Ovulacija je bila u pon 10.9.

----------


## ljube555

> 11ti dan. Ovulacija je bila u pon 10.9.


Pa mislis da ne bi test pokazao da je doslo do trudnoci????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pa mislis da ne bi test pokazao da je doslo do trudnoci????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Meni u zadnje trudnoci test bio poz.blaga crtica tri dana do M... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Pokazao je i meni prosli put neku blagu crticu 3 dana prije,, ali necu blagu, samo moram ponavljati test na taj dan opet da se uvjerim hahahaha. Strpiti cu se jos malo

----------


## ljube555

> Pokazao je i meni prosli put neku blagu crticu 3 dana prije,, ali necu blagu, samo moram ponavljati test na taj dan opet da se uvjerim hahahaha. Strpiti cu se jos malo


To je sada pri pokusaj nakon god.dana ili???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Prvi ozbiljni. Skinuli smo se s kontracepcije vec neko vrijeme.

----------


## ljube555

> Prvi ozbiljni. Skinuli smo se s kontracepcije vec neko vrijeme.


Imas kakav dobar osjecaj da uspijelo ili ne????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ako vidite da nema liste...slobodno ju stavite...

 :Heart: Lista za 19.09.2018. :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555 ~~~~~~~~~~19.dc 
iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Calista

mene polako pika nekaj...mislim da se ovulacija sprema opet rano
nemam lh trakice pa nisam ziher kaj se dogadja , ali mislim da ovuliram oko 11dc
Inace sam prije skolski 14dc...ovo ce biti 2 ciklus sa ranijom ovulacijom

----------


## ljube555

> Prvi ozbiljni. Skinuli smo se s kontracepcije vec neko vrijeme.


Dal pao koji testic????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Stigla m. Zavarao me osjecaj bome hahahaha
Btw i tamnije bradavice, i obrub, i krvne zile, i sve te promjene po njima nisu garancija hahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Stigla m. Zavarao me osjecaj bome hahahaha
> Btw i tamnije bradavice, i obrub, i krvne zile, i sve te promjene po njima nisu garancija hahaha


Ajme, bas steta!!!!!

Ja uvijek sama sebi kazem  ..da prije bude trudnoca bez simptoma na pocetku nego puno simptoma a trudnoce nema...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube i istina bome hahaahahaha.

Meni je i ok. Mi smo tek poceli pa imamo fore, ali za oar mj cu poceti luditi. Ovulaciju smo pokrili 99% ovaj put tako da mi je malo sumnjivo. Ali priroda je cudna. Samo neka sve valjda, jeli.

A meni ce sad dobro doci sloboda malo, na jednom piru cu se napiti, a do tad moram smrsaviti kako god znam i umijem.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube i istina bome hahaahahaha.
> 
> Meni je i ok. Mi smo tek poceli pa imamo fore, ali za oar mj cu poceti luditi. Ovulaciju smo pokrili 99% ovaj put tako da mi je malo sumnjivo. Ali priroda je cudna. Samo neka sve valjda, jeli.
> 
> A meni ce sad dobro doci sloboda malo, na jednom piru cu se napiti, a do tad moram smrsaviti kako god znam i umijem.


Mi smo prosli ciklus sve pokrili ali isto nije uspijelo ..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

justme409 - samo uporno.
Cula sam da SDD cini cuda.
Po kalendaru sam usla u “opasno” razdoboje, ali sam se ujutro posvadjala sa MM-on pa nista od opasnosti

Ja sam malo starija zenska pa ono...mozda je kasno za mene

----------


## justme409

Sex nakon svadje zna biti bome opasan hahahaah
Sretno!
Ma da, mi cemo pomalo sad. 
Sto je to SDD?

----------


## ljube555

> Sex nakon svadje zna biti bome opasan hahahaah
> Sretno!
> Ma da, mi cemo pomalo sad. 
> Sto je to SDD?


Mi cemo isto polako i pomalo... Inace sve pod stresom ..jos mi muz u njemacke i onda dok krenu plodne dane treba ici doma za vikend ... Od iduceg ciklusa pocinem sa vrkutom ,malinom i uzela sam ulje nocurka...posto ovaj mjesec sam skuzila da od vrkute nema bas plodne sluzi... Sada dal to od tog caja ili do mene neznam...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Cure, zao mi je... znam taj isjecaj kad se ciklusi vrte... i vrte...

Calista, jeste li se odlučili da ipak biste malca?

----------


## Calista

SDD-svaki drugi dan
u petak MM rekao da bi i ajmo...ali ga je ipak strah lol

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima, neznam dal osvanjam se na BT kao simptom...ujujtro odmah prije ustajanja bila 37.1to bilo u pola sest... A u pola osam 36.7...mislim nista ni od ovog ciklusa... A sada neznam dal BT sigurni pokazatelj trudnoce ili vise nije ni to sigurno???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Pozdrav ženama, majkama, kraljicama :D
Ja ovdje nisam bila 100 godina i kad vidim kako je siromašna lista jednostavno se moram priključiti.
Tko će me ubaciti ? 
*23.dc*

idemo s drugim bebačem :D

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav ženama, majkama, kraljicama :D
> Ja ovdje nisam bila 100 godina i kad vidim kako je siromašna lista jednostavno se moram priključiti.
> Tko će me ubaciti ? 
> *23.dc*
> 
> idemo s drugim bebačem :D


Dobro dosla[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ja sam se pogubila sa listom...ajde cure...ako ima koja dobra dusa sa malo vise strpljenja od mene da napravi za 27.09. 
ja sam bolesna i nemam zivaca trenutno 

chicka....dobrodosla i sretno
ljube555 ...mislim da se bazalna racuna samo ujutro prije aktivnosti...ovo dalje vise nije bazalna
justme409 ...hihihi...da, nakon svadje je posebno zanimljivo

----------


## Calista

:Heart: Lista za 28.09.2018. :Heart: 

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice


iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Calista

ziher sam nekaj zbrljala (osim kaj sam ispistila "necekalice" sigurno ima jos nesto)
ispravljajte
vicite ... stavite novu listu...

----------


## ljube555

Cure, kaj ima novo???? Ja krenula sa svima simptomima pred M!!!! Mislim da mi cak i prije bude dosla... Ovaj mjesec opet nista...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ja sam bolesna i mislim da mi je ovulacija prosla...muz mi se splasil :/ ... on se nada da ce nam se beba slucajno dogodit lol

----------


## justme409

Hahahahahaha razumijem ga. I ja se tome nadam. Da ce mi se ovulacia poremetiti i da, kad najmanje očekujem da ce se dogoditi  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Hahahahahaha razumijem ga. I ja se tome nadam. Da ce mi se ovulacia poremetiti i da, kad najmanje očekujem da ce se dogoditi


I ja tomu nadam se!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja imam povreme bolovi nekoliko cm ispod pupka ali nisu slicni menstr.vise kao da netko sa iglom pika i isto tako na jajnicima malo jedan pa malo drugi... Kriza mi uzasno boli to je nesto strasno... Nemam nikakvog vise iscjedka nego krenula tek neka suhoca i neznam koji vrag ali vec nekoliko dana me svrbi celo tjelo neka suha koza ili neznam kaj bi rekla.... Jedva cekam probati to ulje nocurka da vidim dal kaj bude pomoglo za plodnu sluz ili ne....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555 - hmmm, a da to nije T  :Smile: 
cekamo da se pocnes testirati lol

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 - hmmm, a da to nije T 
> cekamo da se pocnes testirati lol


Neznam draga.... Ne nadam se bas nicemu!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, meni krenulo smede.... Nista ni ovaj ciklus!!! 

Luda sam vec pomalo....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Od danas pustam sve u bozje ruke... Ne pratim ovulaciju ni plodne dane... Nego samo pocinem sa vrkutom ,malinom i uljem nocurke nakon M...
Pila sam prosli ciklus vrkutu i malinu u dane M i ciklus skratio se..sada cu pocekati da prode M i onda tek krenuti sa svima.... 

Ostalim curama sretno ovaj ciklus...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Prije dok sam napisala da krenulo smede tad pojavilo se jako malo na gacicama i wc papiru i nakon toga jos jednom na wc papiru samo i nista nema od tad...

Imam jako jako blagi grcevi...vačjda ujutro bude krenulo pravo krvarenje... 

Pa ne valjda da nakon kiretaze treba toliko vremena da nece nikako uhvatiti se i doci do trudnoci... Prije kiretaze smo probali jednom i odmah uhvatilo se a sada vec treci ciklus i nikako... I svaki ciklus gubim nadu da uopce nece vise ni doci do trudnoci... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Krenulo pravo krvarenje[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure pitanje, dal zna mozda netko gdje moze se kupiti klomifen bez recepta???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## j-la

Ljube, zar bi se usudila sama sebi dozirati takve tablete  :Shock:  ?
Ja ne bih. Ne vjerujem da ćeš ih naći u prodaji bez recepta.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, zar bi se usudila sama sebi dozirati takve tablete  ?
> Ja ne bih. Ne vjerujem da ćeš ih naći u prodaji bez recepta.


A nije to zame.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure danas 1dc

Jos pitanje ako tko ima iskustvo, kako pije se ulje nocurke???? Dal pijem za vrijeme menstr do ovulaciji ili nakon menstr.do ovulaciji???? I vrkutu dal pije isto od M do M ili nakon O do M i da dal mogu piti i u toku M???? Hvala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Ljube555 ja sam pila vrkutu, samo dok sam imala M nisam pila,i uz to sam kombinirala tinkturu konopljike.
Ulje noćurka nisam uzimala.

Mene zanima jel itko uzimao vrkutu dok je dojio?

----------


## Purple Lu

Pozdrav cure,
Evo pošto sljedećih par ciklusa još nećemo moći krenuti sa mpo, nastavljamo i dalje pokušavati po "starinski"  :Smile:  pa se prijavljujem na listu - vidim da je pusta malo u zadnje vrijeme  :Smile:   13dc danas.

@Ljube555 na podforumu potpomognute imaš temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65433-O...%BEim-lijekove pa možeš vidjeti za klomifene, vidim da si pisala da za nekog drugog tražiš-u svakom slučaju nadam se da ih ne planira uzimati sama bez doktorove preporuke...
Jedno vrijeme sam pila marulju i vrkutu, marulju do ovulacije, a vrkutu cijeli ciklus-kad bi došla m pila sam ili manje ili bi preskočila tih par dana, a mislim da možeš piti i dok je m. Ugl treba biti uporan i piti redovno a meni se to baš i nije dalo, pila sam možda 2-3 ciklusa i čim je došlo ljeto i toplije vrijeme prestala...

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 ja sam pila vrkutu, samo dok sam imala M nisam pila,i uz to sam kombinirala tinkturu konopljike.
> Ulje noćurka nisam uzimala.
> 
> Mene zanima jel itko uzimao vrkutu dok je dojio?


Znaci dok traje M nisi pila????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav cure,
> Evo pošto sljedećih par ciklusa još nećemo moći krenuti sa mpo, nastavljamo i dalje pokušavati po "starinski"  pa se prijavljujem na listu - vidim da je pusta malo u zadnje vrijeme   13dc danas.
> 
> @Ljube555 na podforumu potpomognute imaš temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65433-O...%BEim-lijekove pa možeš vidjeti za klomifene, vidim da si pisala da za nekog drugog tražiš-u svakom slučaju nadam se da ih ne planira uzimati sama bez doktorove preporuke...
> Jedno vrijeme sam pila marulju i vrkutu, marulju do ovulacije, a vrkutu cijeli ciklus-kad bi došla m pila sam ili manje ili bi preskočila tih par dana, a mislim da možeš piti i dok je m. Ugl treba biti uporan i piti redovno a meni se to baš i nije dalo, pila sam možda 2-3 ciklusa i čim je došlo ljeto i toplije vrijeme prestala...


Ja sam prosli mjesec pila vrkutu i malinu i u toku M ali mi bila puno oskudnije i tri dana trajala a inace 5dana...a ovaj ciklus nisam htjela piti u toku M i danas mi 2dc i tek sada vidim razliku ustvari koliko jace krvarenje i ljustanje endometrija... Mozda i to razlog da ipak treba oljustiti se da bi krenuo obnavljati se.. i jos od vrkute prosli mjesec primjetila sam da nisam imala plodnu sluz a LH trakice pokazali   ovulaciju i zato sam kupila ulje nocurka..i pijem zeleni caj i omega3..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

> Znaci dok traje M nisi pila????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Dok imam M ne pijem, to sam još davno prije negdje pročitala da nema efekta u tom periodu piti , radije popijem čaj od mente koji mi smiri grčeve prva dva dana M, ili tako neki čaj za bolove  :Smile:

----------


## chicha

[QUOTE=Purple Lu;3066184]Pozdrav cure,
Evo pošto sljedećih par ciklusa još nećemo moći krenuti sa mpo, nastavljamo i dalje pokušavati po "starinski"  :Smile:  pa se prijavljujem na listu - vidim da je pusta malo u zadnje vrijeme  :Smile:   13dc danas.

Baš mi drago da nas ima više na listi  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

[QUOTE=chicha;3066259]


> Pozdrav cure,
> Evo pošto sljedećih par ciklusa još nećemo moći krenuti sa mpo, nastavljamo i dalje pokušavati po "starinski"  pa se prijavljujem na listu - vidim da je pusta malo u zadnje vrijeme   13dc danas.
> 
> Baš mi drago da nas ima više na listi


Dobro dosla!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Mislim da sam vrkutu pila i za vrijeme m, ne sjećam se točno više! Marulju sam pila od kad bi m prestala pa do ovulacije, i kod mene je bilo sluzi puuuno više nego inače, ali nisam primjetila manje obilnu m, sve je bilo isto.
Ako mogu pitati zašto ti piješ? Ja nisam imala generalno nekih problema, s hormonima npr, samo trudnoća nije dolazila pa sam svašta isprobavala, ali na kraju mi nije pomoglo... Bar za sada  :Smile:

----------


## Calista

Purple Lu dobrodosla

ja opasno zakazala sa listom i nazost jos par dana necu moci za komp pa molim da netko stavi listu

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 02.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

@calista evo da pripomognem lista dok se ne vratiš, ne znam jel dobra, javite ako sam nešto krivo!
i ne znam kad se prelazi u Nečekalice.....

----------


## ljube555

> @calista evo da pripomognem lista dok se ne vratiš, ne znam jel dobra, javite ako sam nešto krivo!
> i ne znam kad se prelazi u Nečekalice.....


Sve dobro... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

Hvala Purple Lu. Prelazi se sa 25dc  :Smile: 
Meni sa moba je jako tesko raditi listu pogotovo sto vise nisam sama na njoj  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

I ja na mob.pa isto ne mogu..i ponekad i zaboravim uopce tko koji dan ciklusa..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Calista a zašto ti nisi na listi??

----------


## Calista

krivo sam se izrazila...ja jesam na listi (iako planiram otici na 1dc) ali sam do nedavno bila sama samcata na listi

----------


## Purple Lu

Aha, misliš biti trudna pa ćemo te maknuti s liste  :Wink: , to može  :Very Happy:   :Grin:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 03.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok cure, evo liste za danas. Čekam neke pretrage pa mi je dosadno...
@Chicha ne znam kako dugi su ti ciklusi, jel planiraš raditi test s obzirom da je 30 dc  :Very Happy:

----------


## chicha

jao jao....ja sam ovih dana baš u gužvi na poslu  :Sad: 

inače su mi ciklusi 31,32 dana al evo danas je *3DC* i ne znam uopće šta joj je da je ovako uranila?! al je stigla :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> jao jao....ja sam ovih dana baš u gužvi na poslu 
> 
> inače su mi ciklusi 31,32 dana al evo danas je *3DC* i ne znam uopće šta joj je da je ovako uranila?! al je stigla


Zao mi je....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

chicha zao mi je  :grouphug: 
samo hrabro dalje  :Heart: 
cure kako ste inače? što se događa? iva_777 nam danas prelazi u nečekalce  :Very Happy:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 04.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## ljube555

Mi ovaj ciklus krenuli sa nocurkom bez vrkute i maline... Pijem folic plus i ulje nocurka.... Ali nade nemam uopce vise...jedino mi ova M bila ona prava...a ne kao prva i druga nakon kiretaze... Pa mozda bude vise sanse ovaj ciklus posto endom.malo bolje oljustio se nego prije cikluse....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

A ljube nemoj tako, ajde pozitiva samo, znaš kak se kaže nada umire posljednja  :grouphug:

----------


## sarasvati

Došla sam vas malo posipati trudničkom prašinom. 

Sve znam kako je vrtjeti u krug te cikluse. I onda opet ipak nekad iznenadi. Bar dok smo na ovoj temi. 

Mašem vam!

----------


## Calista

Glava boli...sprema se M.
Cim dobijem M micem se sa liste...svasta nesto nam se dogadja i jos nismo spremni (MM cas bi cas ne)

----------


## justme409

Dobrodošli svi i sto prije osli  :Smile: 

Ekipica, samo pomalo. Probajte odbaciti tu brigu i razmisljanje. To je uzas kada upadnemo u krug. Sve znam, lako reci.

----------


## Purple Lu

@sarasvati hvala na prašini, samo nas posipaj, bacaj vreće prašine  :Grin: 
@calista žao mi je što napuštaš listu, ali razumjem ako prvo trebaš rješiti stvari i onda čiste glave dalje, želim ti svu sreću i da nam se brzo vratiš, ako to budeš željela naravno, i još brže odeš sa liste  :Wink:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 05.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok curke, nadam se da uživate negdje ovaj produženi vikend, evo lista.... 

Lista za 06.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Calista

Hvala Purple Lu na listama  :Smile: 
Ja sam bezrazlozno tuzna i zivcana. MM (i pas) me zaobilazi u sirokom luku. Jos par dana i bit cu OK. Zanimljivo je da mi ovaj put grudi nisu vece ni tvrde kao sto mi je inace pred M...ali dat cu im jos koji dan da me pocnu zezati. Tko zna...mozda nije bila ni ovulacija ovaj ciklus (iako mi je ovaj ciklus cudan i po iznenadjujucem jakom libidu)

----------


## Purple Lu

@calista drž se, i nemoj biti tužna, pesa na lajnu i van pa te nebude mogao zaobici  :Grin: 
Jučer sam zaboravila listu pa evo za danas

Lista za 08.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

iva_777 ~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## iva_777

Iako smo pokrili sve kaj se dalo pokriti i ovaj mjesec nista. Danas 1.dc. 
Jos koji mjesec cu se druziti s vama, a onda dizem rucnu. Ipak uskoro okrecem 42 godine  :Wink: 
Svima vam od srca drzim fige da je bas ovaj ciklus vas dobitni  :Kiss:

----------


## Purple Lu

@iva_777 baš mi je žao, i ja tebi držim fige da ipak jedan od sljedećih ciklusa bude bingo  :Bouncing:  :Heart:

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure, kuham kavicu za sve  :Coffee: 
Nadam se da ste dobro, radni tjedan počinje, a meni se tako ništa neda...
Evo lista za danas

 :Heart: Lista za 09.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## chicha

Jutrooo, hvala na kavici  :Wink: 
Uff pričaj mi o tom "neda mi se ništa" već sam duže vrijeme u tom filmu  :Grin: 
ja od danas krećem ozbiljno s vrkutom i konopljikom pa šta Bog da :D

----------


## ljube555

> Jutrooo, hvala na kavici 
> Uff pričaj mi o tom "neda mi se ništa" već sam duže vrijeme u tom filmu 
> ja od danas krećem ozbiljno s vrkutom i konopljikom pa šta Bog da :D


Ja vrkutu ovaj mjesec izbacila nego pijem nocurka od 5dc a vrkutu sam prosli mjesec pila ali mene presusila i skratila ciklus... Sada sam samo na nocurke da vidim dal cu od njej imati sluz...samo od vrkute bila sam suha i ovulaciju imala 12dc... Ali meni sve nade potonuli... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

dobar dan
ja ciklus pratim na mobu sa aplikacijom Clue...bas mi se svidja taj kotacic  :Smile: 
pise da trebam dobiti M za 2 dana (ako ce mi ciklus biti normalan ovaj put)
PMS ne popusta josh - jela bi ogromne kolicine cipsa i sladoleda rum-raisins 

Da li uzimate vitamine i folnu?

----------


## ljube555

> dobar dan
> ja ciklus pratim na mobu sa aplikacijom Clue...bas mi se svidja taj kotacic 
> pise da trebam dobiti M za 2 dana (ako ce mi ciklus biti normalan ovaj put)
> PMS ne popusta josh - jela bi ogromne kolicine cipsa i sladoleda rum-raisins 
> 
> Da li uzimate vitamine i folnu?


Ja pijem samo folnu i tu i tamo magnezij...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Ja sam isto počela folnu piti, uzela sam neku od naturalweltha. Koju vi pijete? Jer si ražmišljam da bi možda uzela nešto kompletnije, tj. da uz folnu ima i neke osnovne vitamine/minerale, ali ne znam šta. Pitala sam u ljekarni pa su mi rekli da bi to bio kao prenatal ali da je to baš za trudnice - nije mi bilo baš jasno zašto i ja netrudna ne bi mogla to piti?!?
A od aplikacija za pračenje ciklusa već dugo (sigurno 2 god) koristim aplikaciju Ovia i meni je super, ima dosta dodatnih podataka koje možete upisivati svaki dan ciklusa i na temelju toga vam prognozira plodne dane, ovulacije, početak m, i meni nakon ovako dugo vremena korištenja stvarno super točno prognozira...

----------


## chicha

Jutrooo,
ja sam prije pila day by day šumeće tablete i u njima ima folne, a magnezij 375 moram uzimat radi probave obavezno. 
Iskreno mislim da je i glupo sad sve moguće uzimat ako se normalno hranimo,jer što će mi vitamini ako sad dnevno pojedem kilu mandarina  :lool:  :lool:  
i da prenatal mogu piti žene koje žele zatrudnit jer one baš potiču organizam za lakše začeće i zadržavanje ploda.
za praćenje ciklusa koristim aplikaciju fertilityfriend i odlična mi za mjerenje temperature  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure!!!
Chicha ma ja se ne hranim normalno!!! 
Samo neko smeće jedem, a u zadnje vrijeme nemam ni volje razmišljati i kuhati, mislim pojedem jabuku dnevno od voća i to je to od mojih vitamina  :lool: 
Ma sa kad popijem ovu folnu kupujem prenatal! I počinjem zdravo jesti od danas, idem staviti ručak da se kuha  :Grin:  :Cool:  :utezi:

----------


## Purple Lu

evo lista 

 :Heart: Lista za 10.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## chicha

Purple Lu, hahahaha kako si to samouvjereno napisala, odmah od danas  :Laughing: 
 ja nisam tako odlučna, baš MM govorim jutros kako ću od ponedjeljka na dijetu :Undecided:  samo ne znam od kojeg ponedjeljka

----------


## Purple Lu

Chicha ne mogu ja drukčije, ili odmah ili nikako, ako velim od pon onda dok pon dođe zaboravim  :lool:

----------


## chicha

dobra si, svaka čast  :Klap:  nisam ja karaktet

----------


## Calista

Ja uzimam skupa sa klincima njigove jer imaju folne i jako su fini - u obliku gumenih medeka- Iako bi rado uzimala od biorele one prenatal cokoladice  :Smile: 
Sad cekam da dodje M

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure!
Meni vec sad osjećaj ko da ću dobiti, a tek trebam za 5-6 dana, možda me zbog ovog mog polipa sve boli, ne znam..

----------


## Purple Lu

evo lista 

Lista za 11.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

Calista ~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## ljube555

Ja mislim da kod mene ovaj mjesec opet nista nece biti... Nema uopce plodne sluzi ili ce kasnije biti ovulacija pa mozda bude kasnije dosla...


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube pa ne mora biti sluzi da bi bila ovulacija, jesi ikad mjerila bazalnu temperaturu da vidiš da li imaš ovulacije redovne, ili kako ti dolaze, koji dc? Ili lh trakice isto mogu pomoći kod detektiranja ovulacije... U 8 mj sam baš bila na uzv i kaže dr bit će za dan dva ovulacija a ja taj mj nisam uopće imala plodne sluzi, tak da no sikiriki!

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube pa ne mora biti sluzi da bi bila ovulacija, jesi ikad mjerila bazalnu temperaturu da vidiš da li imaš ovulacije redovne, ili kako ti dolaze, koji dc? Ili lh trakice isto mogu pomoći kod detektiranja ovulacije... U 8 mj sam baš bila na uzv i kaže dr bit će za dan dva ovulacija a ja taj mj nisam uopće imala plodne sluzi, tak da no sikiriki!


Imam svaki mjesec ovulaciju, pratila sam po LH trakicama i osjecam po jajnicama..a ovaj mjesec sam rekla da necu nista pratiti... 

A kazu da plodna sluz vazna da bi doslo do trudnoce posto preko njej krecu se plivaci... E sada neznam onda ..svaki valjda kaze po svojemu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

Purple Lu ... ja vise nisam na listi :/
Skicat cu vas tu i tamo i svima sretno <3

----------


## Purple Lu

calista baš mi je žao  :grouphug:  :grouphug: 
Drži se i sretno!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure! 
Petak jeeeeee, jupiiii! 

evo lista 

Lista za 12.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice
~~~~~~~~~

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~  20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## ljube555

Danas 13dc a mislim da ovulacija prosla jucer...a MM tek danas u polnoci stize...ovaj ciklus opet nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jutro...ja suha ko barut!! Nije ni ulje nocurke nesto imalo dijelovanje... I svi plivaci izadu van dok ustanem na noge... Imam takav osjecaj da sjeme unutra uopce ne ide.. i zato ne dolazi do trudnoci... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 13.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure, evo kavica za sve  :Coffee: 
Kako ste? Ima kakvih simptoma???
Jučer sam zakazala s listom, ne zamjerite  :Grin: 

@ljube555 žao mi je ako ti je prošla o, jesi sigurna?

evo liste za danas 

 :Heart:  Lista za 15.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro cure, evo kavica za sve 
> Kako ste? Ima kakvih simptoma???
> Jučer sam zakazala s listom, ne zamjerite 
> 
> @ljube555 žao mi je ako ti je prošla o, jesi sigurna?
> 
> evo liste za danas 
> 
> [emoji813] Lista za 15.10.2018. [emoji813]
> ...


Sigurno... Osjecam po jajnicama i napuhnuta sam ko balon te dane

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Super je ovako kad si ne dozvolim gledati kalendar ni nista. Bas sam se iznenadila sa danom ciklusa.
Jos samo par dana cekanja hahahha  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Super je ovako kad si ne dozvolim gledati kalendar ni nista. Bas sam se iznenadila sa danom ciklusa.
> Jos samo par dana cekanja hahahha


Tocno tako...i meni dosta brzo proslo...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

justme409 ma baš si me nasmijala sad!
Istina dobro je malo ne razmišljati svake sekunde koji je dc, i kad je o, hoće li m doći!!! Teško nam se opustiti kad smo u tome iz mjeseca u mjesec. 
Meni moja m dolazi po školski, danas već počelo lagano smeđarenje tako da sutra očekujem! Najviše mrzim 1 i 2dc,baš me zna jako boljeti stomak... Imate kakvih savjeta da funkcioniraju kako olakšati te prve dane, a da nisu tablete...

----------


## justme409

Ma ja sam samo par mjeseci tako pratila na kraju sam skuzila kako sam se pocela ljutiti na sebe, postala razocarana, zivcana i nesnosljiva. Pa sam si zabranila. Cim mi padne na pamet jeli to ovaj mjesec ipak kazem si - viditi cemo i prebacim glavu u drugu temu. A. Za bolove - meni je za sve pomogao samo sport

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure, 
justme mene kad počne boljeti ne mogu ni stajati, a kamoli sportirati  :Laughing:

----------


## Purple Lu

evo liste za danas 

 :Heart: Lista za 16.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~28.dc


Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc

----------


## chicha

> justme409 ma baš si me nasmijala sad!
> Istina dobro je malo ne razmišljati svake sekunde koji je dc, i kad je o, hoće li m doći!!! Teško nam se opustiti kad smo u tome iz mjeseca u mjesec. 
> Meni moja m dolazi po školski, danas već počelo lagano smeđarenje tako da sutra očekujem! Najviše mrzim 1 i 2dc,baš me zna jako boljeti stomak... Imate kakvih savjeta da funkcioniraju kako olakšati te prve dane, a da nisu tablete...


Purple Lu meni izvrsno pomogne čaj od eukaliptusa, imam doma baš domaći, uberem svježe listove i i popijem 0,5l onako se utoplim u dekicu i pred tv i grijem se uz tu šalicu i zbilja mi to smiri...al evo da se pohvalim od kad sam rodila ja tu M uopće ne osjećam, ne osjetim ni kad će mi doć....ono jedva neki blagi simptomi.
Al zato ovu ovulaciju osjećam kao da ću dobit...ona probadanja me odgovaraju od akcije :Grin:  al trudim se izignorirat ih  :Laughing:

----------


## Purple Lu

chicha to se ja i nadam da će mi poslje trudnoće proći bolne m, samo što nikako da budem t  :Grin: 

A za o samo ignore i u akciju  :rock:  :Grin:

----------


## Calista

upadam...prosla m...ni ja nakon trudnoca nemam bolne m, ali me ovulacija ubija. Kad sam bila mladja imala sam jako bolne m i spasio me buscol (protiv grceva) i to mi je bilo puno bolje od ketonala, brufena i sl.

----------


## Purple Lu

Hvala cure na savjetima, probat ću!!
Calista zakaj si ti budna u 3 ujutro  :Shock:  ili ja to krivo vidim  :spava:

----------


## Purple Lu

curke evo lista za danas

justme čestitam na ulasku u nečekalice  :Very Happy: 


 :Heart: Lista za 17.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc

----------


## Calista

Purple Lu ... ja sam preko bare tako da je kod mene 6 h manje (sada je cca 6:25 ujutro)

----------


## justme409

Ohoo... Je, sad dan, dva, tri cekanja

----------


## justme409

Zadnih dana me svako malo nesto bocne, probode, stisne, zgrci...

----------


## ljube555

> Zadnih dana me svako malo nesto bocne, probode, stisne, zgrci...


Mozda budes ugledala || [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]..

Inace ja vise na to ne obracam paznju...dok imam svi simptome T onda dode M ...u zadnje dvje trudnoci nisam imala ama bas nista i na zadnje bila T...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Ljube555 i ja kad mislim da sam T dođe M, a onda kad sam se najmanje nadala i kupila uloške za sljedeću M  :Laughing:  došla T...tako da nisam pametna po tom pitanju.
Očito je najbolje ne nadat se  :Confused:

----------


## justme409

Pa slazem se s vama hahahaha. Borim se sama sa sobom i cim pomislim nesto odma odbacim dalje ideju. Nema smisla muciti se onako kako sam prije

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 i ja kad mislim da sam T dođe M, a onda kad sam se najmanje nadala i kupila uloške za sljedeću M [emoji38] došla T...tako da nisam pametna po tom pitanju.
> Očito je najbolje ne nadat se


Upravu si!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sad sam tek skuzila. Nebitno toliko, al... Danas mi je 26 dc. Sutra 27.

----------


## ljube555

> Sad sam tek skuzila. Nebitno toliko, al... Danas mi je 26 dc. Sutra 27.


Koliko ciklus traje???? Bude pao koji testic???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Inace mi traje 26, 27 dana. Ako nist ne bude danas sutra uj test. Radila sam jedan u pon popodne i nista naravno hahahah

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure, evo jedna brzinska kavica prije posla  :Coffee: 

calista pa nisam znala da si ti preko bare, onda mi je sve jasno!

justme ajde džim fige za testić, jel ja onda krivo na listi pišem? vidim da kažeš da bi ti danas trebao bit 27dc, a po listi je 26dc-ugl javi da ispravim ako treba!

ljube, chicha kakva je situacija kod vas???

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 18.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## chicha

Jutro, hvala na kavici  :Coffee: 
Purple Lu, kod mene bilo i ovulacije i akcije pa ćemo vidit  :Dancing Fever: 
ja Test ne kupujem do 32.dana, i prošli put su me cure s foruma natjerale da se testiram,i ja rekoh ajd da im udovoljim, kad tamo +

----------


## justme409

Jeo danas je 27 dan. Inace uvijek pocne dan prije lagano smedjkasto. Viditi cemo sto ce danas reci tijelo.

----------


## chicha

Justme409 Držim fige  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Inace mi traje 26, 27 dana. Ako nist ne bude danas sutra uj test. Radila sam jedan u pon popodne i nista naravno hahahah


Drzim fige!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro cure, evo jedna brzinska kavica prije posla 
> 
> calista pa nisam znala da si ti preko bare, onda mi je sve jasno!
> 
> justme ajde džim fige za testić, jel ja onda krivo na listi pišem? vidim da kažeš da bi ti danas trebao bit 27dc, a po listi je 26dc-ugl javi da ispravim ako treba!
> 
> ljube, chicha kakva je situacija kod vas???


Nikakva trenutno...jedino osjecam dosta pritisak kao poceo ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hvalaa.
Jedino drugacije od proslog mj da se pojavljuje crtica na ovulacijskom testu. Radim, nazovimo ga, testiranje sebe (skroz neredovito tako da sve pada u vodu). I eto, u ono sto par puta kroz mjesec napravim sad zadnja 3 dana sve je tamnija cini mi se. Ostalo, do sad... Reko bi covik koda ni ne trebam dobit. Samo su mi prsa malo otekla i ispuhala se skroz jucer, prekjucer. 
Ovaj ciklus smo doslovno uspjeli samo jednom prije o jer smo isli na pir, pa na put, pa umor...

----------


## ljube555

> Hvalaa.
> Jedino drugacije od proslog mj da se pojavljuje crtica na ovulacijskom testu. Radim, nazovimo ga, testiranje sebe (skroz neredovito tako da sve pada u vodu). I eto, u ono sto par puta kroz mjesec napravim sad zadnja 3 dana sve je tamnija cini mi se. Ostalo, do sad... Reko bi covik koda ni ne trebam dobit. Samo su mi prsa malo otekla i ispuhala se skroz jucer, prekjucer. 
> Ovaj ciklus smo doslovno uspjeli samo jednom prije o jer smo isli na pir, pa na put, pa umor...


I ja jednom mislim isto prije a moguce cak i nakon..meni isto ovulacijaska bila tamna prije menstr.i nazadnje dosla M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ma nema pravila osim pozitivne crtice na testu ili bete... 
 Ili najbolje uvz slika hahahaha

Stiglo nesto. Pocinjemo iz pocetka  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Meni ujutro krenuo vodeni iscjedak i dosta obilan ko voda... I kriza boli valjda budem morala na injekciju...u jednoj trudn.prije tako mi na pocetku boljelo kaj sam isla kod dr.ali nazalost nisam smijela primiti injekciju..od boli sam plakala...i danas tocna takva bol.. ali za trudnocu jos rano a i mislim da ovaj mjesec ni nece biti..ali bol uzasna...


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok curke, 

chicha ok, znači još malo čekamo i onda kreće nagovanje za testić  :Grin: 

justme jesam dobro skužila, došla je m????  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ljube kak si danas? jel prestala križobolja?

----------


## Purple Lu

evo lista, pa ako treba nešt mjenjati javite

 :Heart:  Lista za 19.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~   1.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Bok curke, 
> 
> chicha ok, znači još malo čekamo i onda kreće nagovanje za testić 
> 
> justme jesam dobro skužila, došla je m???? 
> 
> ljube kak si danas? jel prestala križobolja?


Krizobolje isto stanje... Boli uzasno neznam zbog cega... Da je do M dva dana jos bi razumela ali ovako rano da krenuli bolovi to stvarno prvi put valjda dogodilo se...

Dobro kaj neznam bas koji dan ciklusa bila O posto sam ovaj mjesec odlucila to ne pratiti i ne razmisljati o simptomima i mjerenje temper.posto tad me jos vise to ubija i stvara nervozu...odnos bio 13 i 14dc a sada sve u bozjem rukama ali nade bas nemam uopce vise... A moje misljenje da O bila 12dc tu nesto bilo jako malo sluzi i gotovo ..nije ni nocurka bas puno pomogla...

Od kiretaze proslo tri M...prva dosla 32dc ,druga 28dana bio ciklus a zadnji bio 26dc i sada ti misli kada bi ovaj put trebala doci...ali ocekujem M svakako... 

Vec sam razmisljala da pitam dr.za klomifen ali bojim se njega posto u postupku sam imala prvi put pet JS a drugi put cetiri JS ali tad sam pila 2×1 od 3dc do 7dc pet dana... Jedino da mi smanji na 1tabl.kroz dan... Jedino valjda to ostaje mogucnost za trudn.a ovako mozemo jos jako jako dugo...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

ljube ne razumjem zašto bi pila klomifene i zašto bi jedino tako mogla ostati trudna???? U svakom slučaju ja ne bi ništa pila na svoju ruku... A zašto ste bili u postupcima prvi put a sada više niste?
Imam puno pitanja, nova sam u tome svemu...

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 20.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 21.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 22.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima, meni tako nije dobro... Grlo boli, zimica neka lovi, povracanje danas bili ujutro...sve mi mirisi da krece prehlada...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, kako ste??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555 - pad imuniteta moze biti znak trudnoce

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 - pad imuniteta moze biti znak trudnoce


Tvoje rijeci u bozje usi!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 23.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok curke!

Nadam se da ste sve dobro!

Ljube kakva je situacija, kako se osjećaš, ima kakvih simptoma? 

Chicha isto pitanje? Hoće biti kakvih testiranja, možda  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

> Bok curke!
> 
> Nadam se da ste sve dobro!
> 
> Ljube kakva je situacija, kako se osjećaš, ima kakvih simptoma? 
> 
> Chicha isto pitanje? Hoće biti kakvih testiranja, možda


Ja od jucer kako povracala na momente me hvata mucnina i danas takoder mucno svako malo...i bas sam zacudila se kako usla danas u lidl i dosao miris od nekakvih mlijecnih proizvoda najvise od sira i odmah mi sve diglo se u zeludcu odmah sam izasla van iz ducana... Trtica jos boli...sada osjecam neko blago grceni u trbuhu... Ali dragi cure na trudnocu ne nadam se uopce inace.... Malo me i vrtoglavica ulovi dok ustanem...i jos plus to kaj ja uopce neznam ni kad bila ovulacija i dal uopce bila....testovi ne radim posto dosad sam puno puta razocarala se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Dok dobijem M onda cu valjda javiti se dr.da probamo sa klomifenom blago...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Purple Lu ja sam toliko jučer i danas živčana, nervozna, rastrešena i svađalački nastrojena što mi ukazuje na pms, a možda i utječe što sam na dijeti već 10 dana pa  mi užasno fali slatko.
a opet sam ovih dana dolje osjetila nekakve vibracije, ili su to samo vibracije u mojoj glavi  :Confused:

----------


## chicha

Ljube555 koliko ti traje ciklus?
Mogle bi skupa sljedeći tjedan napravit testić?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 koliko ti traje ciklus?
> Mogle bi skupa sljedeći tjedan napravit testić?


Od 26 do 29dc ...

Zadnji bio 26dc a pred zadnji bio 28dc......

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 koliko ti traje ciklus?
> Mogle bi skupa sljedeći tjedan napravit testić?


Ja mislim da do testa necu doceka , prije ce doci M nego test...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Zivcana sam uzas, ispuhan stomak i prsa...nema vise ni grceva... CISTI PMS

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Ajde curke drzite mi se, i bilo bi baš fora da zajedno pišnete testić i da bude +++++,
Držim fige!! 

Evo liste za danas, ljube nam je prešla u nečekalice, juhuu

Lista za 24.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## ljube555

Jutro, pisite mi 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

:Sad:  :Sad:  baš mi žao ljube555

Ja noćas sanjala da sam trudna,da sam napravila test i bio pozitivan :drama:  a snovi mi se nikad ne ostvare

----------


## ljube555

> baš mi žao ljube555
> 
> Ja noćas sanjala da sam trudna,da sam napravila test i bio pozitivan a snovi mi se nikad ne ostvare


Nikad ne reci nikad!!! Mozda ovaj put ostvari se san...

Dal planiras test i koliki su ciklusi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube  :grouphug:  drži mi se  :Heart:  ostani pozitivna i jaka, novi ciklus kreće, nova šansa!

Chicha čestitam na ulasku u nečekalice, i da se odmah dogovorimo kad radiš test  :Bouncing:   :fige:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 25. 10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## chicha

Ljube555 moji ciklusi su oko 30dana, samo je prošli nešto uranila.
Purple Lu hahaha ako do utorka/srijede ne dođe radim test  :Wink:  :Bouncing:

----------


## Purple Lu

Može, dogovoreno, u utorak test  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Može, dogovoreno, u utorak test


Sretno draga!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Uff cure da vam iskreno kažem, imam osjećaj da ću dobit za vikend...već su tu sve naznake i standardni simptomi

----------


## Purple Lu

Curke evo lista za danas, držim fige za testiće  :Heart: 

Lista za 26.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok curke, kako ste? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 27.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok curke, evo liste za danas

Chicha kakva je situacija? Simptomi?

Lista za 28.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## iva_777

Dobro jutro cure.
Ja sam ovaj mjesec odustala od pracenja bilo cega. Cak mi ni ovulacija nije bila bolna kao inace, pa ne znam ni kad je bila. Ako je bila kao i svaki drugi mjesec onda je ni nismo pokrili ovaj puta  :lool: 
Nista ne ocekujem osim M sredinom slijedeceg tjedna.
S obzirom na to da se nista ne desava vec skoro 10 mjeseci, a ja cu uskoro 42 godine, narucili su me kod prof. Baldani u prvom mjesecu 2019, pa sta bude bude.
Svima vama drzim najvece fige  :Wink:

----------


## chicha

> Bok curke, evo liste za danas
> 
> Chicha kakva je situacija? Simptomi?
> 
> Lista za 28.10.2018. 
> 
> (Ne)čekalice
> 
> chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> ...


ajmeeee nema još M, a i nikakvih specifičnih simptoma :Cekam:

----------


## chicha

> Dobro jutro cure.
> Ja sam ovaj mjesec odustala od pracenja bilo cega. Cak mi ni ovulacija nije bila bolna kao inace, pa ne znam ni kad je bila. Ako je bila kao i svaki drugi mjesec onda je ni nismo pokrili ovaj puta 
> Nista ne ocekujem osim M sredinom slijedeceg tjedna.
> S obzirom na to da se nista ne desava vec skoro 10 mjeseci, a ja cu uskoro 42 godine, narucili su me kod prof. Baldani u prvom mjesecu 2019, pa sta bude bude.
> Svima vama drzim najvece fige


iva_777 tako se moja prijateljica isto naručila pa u međuvremenu ostala trudna :Very Happy:   u svakom slučaju držim fige

----------


## sarasvati

iva, koji su ti planovi u siječnju?

chicha, držim fige!!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure!!!!

*iva_777* tko zna, svakakvih priča smo se načitali ovdje na forumu, držim fige  :Heart: 

*chicha* nadam se da si pripremila test  :Grin:  i znaš šta ti je činiti!!! Navijam za +++++

*ljube555* ništa se nejavljaš, kakva je situacija, planovi???

*justme* nadam se da si u akciji pa te zato nema na forumu  :Grin:  :Bouncing: 


*sarasvati* kako ti prolaze trudnički dani??? 

evo ako smijem primjetiti već dugo  nije bilo otvaranja novog odbrojavanja tako da curke molim ljepo! Skoncentrirajte se i ajmoooo  :Grin:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 29.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## ljube555

Evo me, M prikraju skoro i nema vise... Jajnici osjecam jako ocito ovaj ciklus opet bude jako rano O, kupila sam si jos omega 3 sa vitaminom E i DHE...i pijem folic sa vitaminom C... Ali i opet ne nadam se nicemu... U trecem mjedecu ostala sam iz prvog pokusaja trudna ali sa trojkicama, i malo bojim se istog ishoda...ali nazalost ostala bez jedne bebe...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

*ljube* šta ti je to folic? Jel to folna? 
Pošto su ti ovi zadnji ciklusi dosta kratki onda sigurno ti i o dođe ranije, tj vjerojatno čim ti prestane M...

Trenutno pijem samo aroniju svaki dan čašicu (nevezano za trudnoću), folnu koju sam pila sam popila zadnju baš neki dan. 
Sad si razmišljam hoću li uzeti nekakav pronatal pa piti ili mi je to bacanje novaca, neznam...

*chicha*  nadam se da si pišnula test, jer danas je UTORAK!!!! Javi nam se !!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 30.10.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## iva_777

> iva, koji su ti planovi u siječnju?


Sara draga ne znam sta bi ti rekla. Sve moje dosadasnje trudnoce su isle po principu...pozelim i dobijem. Sad vec 10 mjeseci borbe, plus bolne M, plus nasli mi sad ciste na oba jajnika (male, ali ih je puno i kazu nije pcos jer imam uredne cikluse i ovulacije), plus sumnjaju na endometriozu. 
Kazu najbolji lijek za to je hormonska terapija iliti antibebi pilule. 
E sad prva stavka...ja ih ne smijem piti jer imam dokazanu trombofiliju. Druga stavka...pila sam ih godinama dok nisam znala da imam trombofiliju i nisam imala nikakvih problema. Treca stavka...kako zeni koja zeli ostati trudna prepisati antibebi pilule.
Tako da je moj jadni ginekolog na sto muka i iz tog razloga me uputio kod prof. Baldani.
Sto ce i kako ona dalje postupati ne znam. Iskreno to su mi totalno nepoznate vode. Neke poznanice mi kazu da ce mi prepisati klomifen, druge kazu nece jer imas ovulacije.
I tako cu eto zivjeti u neznanju do sijecnja i pokusati ostati trudna prirodno.

----------


## iva_777

*Chicha*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~cekamo

----------


## ljube555

Chicha, cekamoooo plusić[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Folna to!!!!

Ja sam isto odlucila i razg.cu sa gin.ako ne dode do trudnoc.do 1 mjeseca onda cu pitati za clomifen da pokusamo sa malom dozom...ja sam skuzila da cim jaca zelja i svaki mjesec stres od ocekivanog , da uopce nemam plodne sluzi ..jednostavno sve suho... A osjecam ovulaciju inace i znam da nju imam a od sluzi ni s...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

joooj cure moje, ja sam jutros prespala i na vrat na nos jedva stigla na posao, i dok sam malu spremila kod bake....jednostavno nisam stigla, a i da vam kažem da sam i uloške kupila  :Grin:  nekako cijelo vrijeme imam osjećaj da ću samo procurit...nemam neke velike nade i ne znam ima li smisla popodne pišnut kad dođem s posla ili ujutro malo ranije na noge lagane?

----------


## chicha

Test negativan...ne znam jel ima smisla sutra ujutro opet ponoviti....

----------


## ljube555

> Test negativan...ne znam jel ima smisla sutra ujutro opet ponoviti....


Ajme, bas mi zao.... 

Pa probaj ponoviti jos za dva dana, jedino ako ti sigurna i znas tocno kad bila ovulacija...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, nece nama i nece nikako uhvatiti se!!![emoji3525][emoji3525][emoji3525]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Samo da se javim da sam ziva. Za 2 tj cemo viditi

----------


## Purple Lu

Chicha  :grouphug:  jesi možda ponavljala danas test??

Justme  :fige:  i obavezno prijavljuj simptome

Ljube jesi ti na kraju odlučila da ćeš ipak ići doktoru ili ćete još pokušati par ciklusa?

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube sad vidim da si napisala da ćeš do 1 mj probati još pa onda dr

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 31.10.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~7.d

----------


## ljube555

Mene vec rastura..napuhnuta sam ko balon , dosta jako osjecam jajnice ocito krenuli plodne dane i uskoro ce ovulacija...a za kriza necu ni govoriti sta boli... Bas nakon kiretaze imam dosta bolne ovulaciji nego M ..toga prije nije bilo ..jos cemo probati tako prirodno a u 1 mjesecu cu po klomifen ako nece doci do T...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Jutros opet radila test,opet negativan,i moj zakljucak je kasnjenje radi dijete....znam da mi se i prije to dogadalo kad sokiram organizam dijetom da mi se odma ciklus poremeti

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene nema vise napuhnutosti...i nista ne osjecam jajnice... Nije valjda da ovoj mjesec nece biti ovulaciji...ne vjerujem da je vec prosla ,pa tek sam 8dc...

Cure dal i vama nakon odnosa sjeme izade van??? Imam takav osjecaj da unutra uopce ne ide nista... Dok lezim nakon odnosa onda ne izlazi a cim ustanem nakon nekoliko sati odmah nnesto iscuri i predpostavljam da to sjeme...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja dok dobije M narucujem nekam privat za folikumetriju da vidimo sta sa tom O...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Bok ženice, da se pridruzim. I ja sam u odbrojavanju, nova sma na forumu i ovo mi je prvi post juhuuuu

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 01.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~8.d

----------


## Purple Lu

*iva_777*  čestitam na ulasku u nečekalice  :Heart: 

*ljube* ili odi doktoru na uzv pa će vidjeti šta je s O, ili si prati po bazalnoj temperaturi, ja bi tako ...

*chicha* žao mi je, baš sam mislila da bi to moglo biti to!! A kakva ti je to djeta?

*angie_88* dobrodošla i još brže otišla!!!! Javi koji ti je dc pa da te stavimo na listu!

----------


## ljube555

> Bok ženice, da se pridruzim. I ja sam u odbrojavanju, nova sma na forumu i ovo mi je prvi post juhuuuu


Dorbo dosla i cim prije otisla na forum za trudnice[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure dal i vama nakon odnosa sjeme izade van??? Imam takav osjecaj da unutra uopce ne ide nista... Dok lezim nakon odnosa onda ne izlazi a cim ustanem nakon nekoliko sati odmah nnesto iscuri i predpostavljam da to sjeme

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Calista

ljube555 - naravno da izadje nesto, ne brini

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 - naravno da izadje nesto, ne brini


Hvala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Ne znam kako mi nije otislo sve sto sam napisala

----------


## VeraM

> Cure dal i vama nakon odnosa sjeme izade van??? Imam takav osjecaj da unutra uopce ne ide nista... Dok lezim nakon odnosa onda ne izlazi a cim ustanem nakon nekoliko sati odmah nnesto iscuri i predpostavljam da to sjeme
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ništa se ne brini, u ml sperme imaju milijuni spermića. Nek ostane i kap na stijenkama rodnice, krenu desetci tisuća naprijed u napad. Dosta je da par desetaka nađe zrelu jajnu st, ako je u dobro vrime, spojit će se.

----------


## iva_777

Jutro cure,
ja (ne)cekam M da stigne. Nisam pratila kad je bila O, pa ne znam kad je mogu ocekivati, ali po simptomima je jako blizu.
Trbuh boli, kriza razvaljuju, jedem sve sto mi dodje pod ruku. PMS na najjace  :Laughing:

----------


## angie_88

> *iva_777*  čestitam na ulasku u nečekalice 
> 
> *ljube* ili odi doktoru na uzv pa će vidjeti šta je s O, ili si prati po bazalnoj temperaturi, ja bi tako ...
> 
> *chicha* žao mi je, baš sam mislila da bi to moglo biti to!! A kakva ti je to djeta?
> 
> *angie_88* dobrodošla i još brže otišla!!!! Javi koji ti je dc pa da te stavimo na listu!


Znam da je preeerano, ali nisam mogla izdrzati!! Otisla sam u ljekarnu i kupila INTIMPLUS test za rano otkrivanje trudnoce. Da li samo ja vidim plusić??? 18dc, ciklus 27 dana.

----------


## ljube555

Ja nemogu otvoriti sliku


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Daj ponovo posalji ali samo sliku

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## spajalica

> Ja nemogu otvoriti sliku


ne mozes vidjeti poruku jer je nisam odobrila
angie_88 razumijem tvoju uzbudjenost, ali na ovo m forumu ne stavljaju se slike u postovima, sto je prema pravilima foruma:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma

*NA FORUMU JE IZRIČITO ZABRANJENO: 
*8. Koristiti slike u postovima – dozvoljeni su samo linkovi. U određenim situacijama postoje iznimke - osoblje foruma će odlučiti o iznimkama.

----------


## angie_88

http://i68.tinypic.com/wkqyh4.jpg

nadam se da se ovo računa pod link?  :Idea:  :peace:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 02.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

*angie* nisam sigurna da je moguće 18dc dobiti + na testu ako je ciklus 27dana
To bi značilo da je O bila jako rano u ciklusu, negdje između 6 i 10dc, hm... 
Možda je i moguće, ako ti je ovaj ciklus bio kraći nego inače! Jesi ponovila test?
A kakva ti je bila zadnja m? isto trajala, sve uobičajeno?

----------


## angie_88

[QUOTE=Purple Lu;3070166]*angie* nisam sigurna da je moguće 18dc dobiti + na testu ako je ciklus 27dana
To bi značilo da je O bila jako rano u ciklusu, negdje između 6 i 10dc, hm... 
Možda je i moguće, ako ti je ovaj ciklus bio kraći nego inače! Jesi ponovila test?
A kakva ti je bila zadnja m? isto trajala, sve uobičajeno?[/QUOTE

Nisam ga ponovila, sacekat cu jos koji dan, jer znam da je stvarno prerano. Zadnjih par ciklusa se zaredalo tocno kao svicarski sat, 27 dana.

----------


## chicha

> *iva_777*  čestitam na ulasku u nečekalice 
> 
> *ljube* ili odi doktoru na uzv pa će vidjeti šta je s O, ili si prati po bazalnoj temperaturi, ja bi tako ...
> 
> *chicha* žao mi je, baš sam mislila da bi to moglo biti to!! A kakva ti je to djeta?
> 
> *angie_88* dobrodošla i još brže otišla!!!! Javi koji ti je dc pa da te stavimo na listu!


Ovo je neka dijeta 10% i nije nesto strasna da bi mislila da ce mi odmah poremetit hormone...jer sam prije bila na Atinsovoj i ona mi je poremetila ciklus totalno...i evo sad opet....
Ja cijelo vrijeme imam bolove kao da cu dobit al nikako procurit....
angie_88 dobrodošla

----------


## ljube555

> Ovo je neka dijeta 10% i nije nesto strasna da bi mislila da ce mi odmah poremetit hormone...jer sam prije bila na Atinsovoj i ona mi je poremetila ciklus totalno...i evo sad opet....
> Ja cijelo vrijeme imam bolove kao da cu dobit al nikako procurit....
> angie_88 dobrodošla


Dal ti radila jos test mozda???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam napuhnuta od jucer opet ko balon...

Valjda ipak bog na mojej strane, imam inace probleme vec dosta god.sa ginekolog kojemu ne da se ama bas nista raditi dok ga nesto prosis... Prije nekoliko god.dao mi klomifen bez folikumetriji i pregleda jajovoda i u isti mjesec doslo do trudn.ali vanmater.dok sam isla na ivf i tad doslo do trudnoci stalno mi je napocetku dogovorio da je vanmatericna i betu sam vadila valjda sedam puta i celu trudnocu me plasio da bude svakako doslo do spontanog posto sam imala krvarenje na pocetku...
Ovu god.dosla sam ostalo trudna ista prica i ponavljanje bilo sa njegove strane i nakraju ipak dosla do kiretaze..nakon kiretaze nije mi htio raditi papu i brisove nego rekao da cemo jos cekati malo..dok sam dosla nakon dva mjeseca na papa test nije me uopce htio staviti na uzv da vidi stanje i sve ostalo u veze ovulaciji taman tad bio 8dc i dok sam mu spomenula folikumetriju da probamo pratiti rekao da to nema smisla posto imam vec doma djecu iako dode do trudn.ok ako ne opet ok..nakon toga isprintao mi je papir na kojem sam jos uvijek vodila se kao trudnica sa 24tt i datumom poroda a trudnoce nije bilo vec dva i pol mjeseca skoro..
 Sada dok ne dolazi do trudn.razmisljala sam ici privatno na folikumetriju iduci ciklus i na vadenje hormona 3dc i 21dc a posto taj dr.otisao i dosao konacno novi rijesit cemo to sve preko zdravstvenog..i pokusati dogovoriti se sa novim dr..
 Hvala bogu...

Sada jedino ako tko zna ako ciklus varira od 25dc do 29dc dal isto inace vadi se 21dc hormone ili prijekoji dan??? Posto dok mi ciklus bio 28dana tad sam vadila 3 i 21dc a sada ako manje tu neznam kako ide...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 04.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro curke!!!

*angie_88* sad sam vidjela sliku, ne znam šta bi rekla, neka tanka crtica se vidi, a sad šta to je  :Unsure: 
A kako se osjećaš? Ponovi test sljedeći tjedan!
Dodala sam te na listu, ako je krivi dc javi.

*chicha* i *iva_777* kakva je situacija? chicha prvi put čujem da djeta može tako drastično utjecati na M! 
Hoćeš ponavljati test?

*ljube555* na tvom mjestu bi davnih dana promjenila gin!!!! 
Barem je danas jednostavno promjeniti, imaš pravo na to!
Što se tiče hormona, oni koji se vade 3-5dc se uvijek vade na te dane bez obzira na dužinu ciklusa. 
21dc se vadi progesteron, ako se dobro sjećam, i tu je bitan dan ciklusa, odnosno vadi se 7 dana nakon O, 
a kako je savršen ciklus 28 dana, ovulacija 14 dc, onda 7 dana poslje je 21dc i zato se kaže da se progesteron vadi 21dc.
U stvarnom životu rijetko tko ima baš savršen ciklus, tako da je konkretno meni moja g kad me gledala na uvz vidjela kada će biti O i rekla 7dana poslje vaditi, mislim da je meni to bi 23dc konkretno, kužiš?

----------


## justme409

Da se napokon javim  :Smile:  pratim ja vas.
Dobro dosla angie.. Drzim fige da je to prava crtica 

Sto se dijeta tice, sve dijete s malo ili bez ugljikohidrata, a puno masti utjecu na hormone. Bolje se ne igrati s time. Tijelu je ptrebno svega, u razumnoj kolicini.

Ja jos cekam. Sinoc sam se malo opustila, otisla van i popila par casica...
Jos tjedan dana cekanja. Ako ne uspije ovaj put moram se natjerati napokon otici na briseve i pretrage koje mi je dr propisao jos prije. 
Uzasavam se svega toga malo.

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro curke!!!
> 
> *angie_88* sad sam vidjela sliku, ne znam šta bi rekla, neka tanka crtica se vidi, a sad šta to je 
> A kako se osjećaš? Ponovi test sljedeći tjedan!
> Dodala sam te na listu, ako je krivi dc javi.
> 
> *chicha* i *iva_777* kakva je situacija? chicha prvi put čujem da djeta može tako drastično utjecati na M! 
> Hoćeš ponavljati test?
> 
> ...


Znam da 3dc vadi se normalnno 3dc a 21dc po ovulaciji gleda se dok 28dc.. zato sam pitala koji dan posto ciklus varira..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Jutro curke!!!
> 
> *angie_88* sad sam vidjela sliku, ne znam šta bi rekla, neka tanka crtica se vidi, a sad šta to je 
> A kako se osjećaš? Ponovi test sljedeći tjedan!
> Dodala sam te na listu, ako je krivi dc javi.
> 
> *chicha* i *iva_777* kakva je situacija? chicha prvi put čujem da djeta može tako drastično utjecati na M! 
> Hoćeš ponavljati test?
> 
> ...


Kod nas jednostavno tesko naci dr.koji slobodan...koji su dobri oni popunjeni a ovi koji ne valja takvog vec imam nazalost..ali od 5.11 radi novi pa u nove pobjede

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, ima kaj novo???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Purple Lu, ljube555 ponovit ću test danas kad dođem s posla....ja nikakvog osjećaja nemam sad...nikakvih simptoma nemam, baš mi je ovo čudno :Shock: 
uglavnom za vikend sam imala virozu, proljev i povraćanje....baš me iscrpilo...i prekinula sam s dijetom...
angie_88 kad ćeš ti ponovno radit test?

----------


## Purple Lu

*chicha* obavezno ponovi!!!!! joj baš sam sad napeta nekako, držim fige za +++++

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 05.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~12.dc

----------


## iva_777

Trbuh poceo boluckati...ocekujem vjesticu danas, sutra, prekosutra najkasnije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ljube555

> Purple Lu, ljube555 ponovit ću test danas kad dođem s posla....ja nikakvog osjećaja nemam sad...nikakvih simptoma nemam, baš mi je ovo čudno
> uglavnom za vikend sam imala virozu, proljev i povraćanje....baš me iscrpilo...i prekinula sam s dijetom...
> angie_88 kad ćeš ti ponovno radit test?


Drzim fige za plusik[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Chicha, cekamooooo 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

A nista...opet negativan...
Javim se kad dobijem...

----------


## justme409

Na koje god odbrojavanje ja uletim traje sto godina. Ajmo fige da napokon promjenimo malo hehe

----------


## ljube555

> Na koje god odbrojavanje ja uletim traje sto godina. Ajmo fige da napokon promjenimo malo hehe


Kod mene O sigurno prosla, nema vise ni napuhnotosti ni probadanja , sve nestalo.... Narucena sam kod svog gin.16.11 da vidimo kaj bi mogli poduzeti...

Prvo da izvadim hormone 3dc i progestoron i da mi izregulira ciklis na normalu da tako ne skaci..i mozda cemo probat sa klomifenom...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Cure, jel se ikome od vas dogodi da u pmsu ima iscjedak iz dojki?

----------


## angie_88

Ženice evo me, nastojala sam se pretrpati poslom da ne mislim na plusice i minusice vise

----------


## angie_88

nevezano za temu, kada odgovaram preko mobitela, nikada mi ne prikaže cijelu poruku koju sam napisala, why?  :Nope:  
htjela sam reć... ma ne sjećam se više hahaha
mislim da je bilo nešto da neću više raditi testove do vještice, ali IPAK nisam mogla protiv sebe, jel... Prije posla sam svratila do laba i sada čekam nalaze beta HCG.
Da li je prerano? Ako nije za test, nije ni za krv hahaa :lool:

----------


## angie_88

> Cure, jel se ikome od vas dogodi da u pmsu ima iscjedak iz dojki?



meni ne.

----------


## ljube555

> nevezano za temu, kada odgovaram preko mobitela, nikada mi ne prikaže cijelu poruku koju sam napisala, why?  
> htjela sam reć... ma ne sjećam se više hahaha
> mislim da je bilo nešto da neću više raditi testove do vještice, ali IPAK nisam mogla protiv sebe, jel... Prije posla sam svratila do laba i sada čekam nalaze beta HCG.
> Da li je prerano? Ako nije za test, nije ni za krv hahaa


Sretno...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Cure, jel se ikome od vas dogodi da u pmsu ima iscjedak iz dojki?


Ja nisam imala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Ljube555 jesi ti pokrila svoju O?

----------


## angie_88

ništa ni ovaj mjesec izgleda... došao nalaz, negativno beta HCG<0,5.
 :Rolling Eyes: 
ahhhh, idemo dalje. ja sam očekivala da ću odmah zatrudniti ahaha, jer sam s sinom iz prve. sad je taman godina ipo od njegove smrti i osjećam se spremno, i vjerojatno od prevelikog očekivanja ne ide kako bi trebalo...
Ali Bože moj, vjerujem da će doći dugica i meni!♥

----------


## chicha

angie_88 samo hrabro naprijed, što se manje stresiraš i očekuješ i misliš o tome bolje za tebe...to sam skužila na sebi.
Neznam dal si pisala, što je bilo sa sinom ako nije tajna?  :Sad:

----------


## angie_88

nisam pisala, ali nije tajna. komplikacije u trudnoći, razne dijagnoze meni i njemu. nema koje pretrage nismo prošli, na kraju u 20tt dijagnoza zastoj u rastu kod njega, a meni posteljica slabi protoci. hitno hospitalizirana 29tt, rodila 30tt carski. u medjuvremenu preeklamsija, 20satno mjerenje tlaka i ctg. rodila moje zlato s 740grama,32cm. 8/10Apgar. samostalno diše, kažu čudo od bebe.
Šum na srcu riješen kroz tjedan dana, mučili smo se malo s napuhivanjem trbuščića ali Bože moj, nedonošće je ipak bio. Ja redovito izdajala, nosila mlijekance a on papio i došao do 1300 gramića. I jednog dananana doktorica odlučila sondicu ugurati u usta do stomaka jer kao malo stoomak nappuhan, i naravno izašla kap mlijeka nazad. sutradan šok, moj sin na rrespiratoru, boriiii se za život. bio je na intenzivnoj, nisam mogla biti uz njega iako su vidjeli da mu dok sam ja tu vrijednosti rastu na bolje. znaci, uzimaju moj br, nitko me ne zove, kad ja zovem kazu nepromijenjeno, srecom imala sam sestru unutra koja me zvala da trcimo jer nam sin umire.kad smo ja i suprug dosli, doktorica je pobjegla bez da nam se javi, a moje pile su već pokrili-njegov inkubator, otkucaji na 30, a on pomodrio već. 
eto žene moje...jako teško... nešto najteže što sam u životu proživila, i svaka sekunda je vječnost bez njega, svaka   beba me podsjeti na njega. svaki plač  mi zapara srce..ali ideeeem dalje jer jje moj sin to zaslužio, majku na koju će biti ponosan i kojjja će mu podariti bracu i seke. 
Vjerujem da  će doći i taj dan, znam imam najboljeg nebesg čuvara.

----------


## angie_88

Još samo da kežem... majka zna najbolje. Uvijek vjerujte svom instinktu.  23tt su me tjerali na amniocentezu , nisam htjela. Ravnateljl splitske bolnice mi je rekao da nosim bolesno dijete i da pobacim, jer cemo se ja i muz razvest ako ga rrodim. jaa s am mu rekla da je on bolestan a ne moj sin. Kada je umro-a obdukcija je pokazala da je bila upala pluća od bolničke bakterije- da skrenu pozornost s toga neonatolozi su mi rekli da je bio genetski bolestan- bolest glutarna acidurija tip 2. 

odmah su nam rekli da necemo moci imat zdravu djecu. odlazim u zg na Rebro kod dr.Barića, šaljemo sinovu krv u Ameriku i nakon mjeseci pretraga i iscekivanja saznam da je sve u redu, zdravi mi zdrav Vito bio.

----------


## angie_88

Psihički su me slomili i izmorili, imam jako loše iskustvo i nepovjerenje prema većini doktora. Ovu krv što smo slali za Ameriku sam sama tražila po patologiji od patologa, i sama slala za Ameriku. Nesto najteze ikada, drzati zadnji dio svoga sina, malenu epruveticu s par kapljica krvi... sustav niti u tome ne podrzava majku, sve sam sama na svoju inicijativu radila. I naravno, zdravstvo nista nije sufinanciralo jer je moj sin već umro...

Ukratko o svemu, neka moje zlato uživa u raju i počiva u miru, ja i moj muž nosimo ranu na srcu za cijeli život, koji nikada neće biti isti i ispunjen. Ali jedna mala dugica će nam uljepšati dane, i napokon omogućiti da svu ljubav nekome damo, sve što smo imali za dati Viti a nikada nismo uspjeli...  :Heart:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## justme409

Moja najiskrenija sucut. Nadam se samo da cete primiti snagu od Boga da izdrzite.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 jesi ti pokrila svoju O?


Jesam...bar nadam se tomu..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> ništa ni ovaj mjesec izgleda... došao nalaz, negativno beta HCG<0,5.
> 
> ahhhh, idemo dalje. ja sam očekivala da ću odmah zatrudniti ahaha, jer sam s sinom iz prve. sad je taman godina ipo od njegove smrti i osjećam se spremno, i vjerojatno od prevelikog očekivanja ne ide kako bi trebalo...
> Ali Bože moj, vjerujem da će doći dugica i meni![emoji813]


Bas mi zao...

I ja nakon kiretaze ocekavala da bude odmah iz prvog pokusaja primilo se kako i bilo prije toga ali nazalost nece i nece ... Ta psiha i stres radi svoje cak ni plodne sluzi nemam od toga svega i od prejake zelje za bebom...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

> Psihički su me slomili i izmorili, imam jako loše iskustvo i nepovjerenje prema većini doktora. Ovu krv što smo slali za Ameriku sam sama tražila po patologiji od patologa, i sama slala za Ameriku. Nesto najteze ikada, drzati zadnji dio svoga sina, malenu epruveticu s par kapljica krvi... sustav niti u tome ne podrzava majku, sve sam sama na svoju inicijativu radila. I naravno, zdravstvo nista nije sufinanciralo jer je moj sin već umro...
> 
> Ukratko o svemu, neka moje zlato uživa u raju i počiva u miru, ja i moj muž nosimo ranu na srcu za cijeli život, koji nikada neće biti isti i ispunjen. Ali jedna mala dugica će nam uljepšati dane, i napokon omogućiti da svu ljubav nekome damo, sve što smo imali za dati Viti a nikada nismo uspjeli...


angie_88 baš si me rasplakala... :Crying or Very sad:  ne mogu zamislit kako ti je srce slomljeno...
Viti pokoj vječni i ja vjerujem da se on od gore moli da dobije bracu ili seku i uveseli svoje roditelje :grouphug:

----------


## chicha

> Jesam...bar nadam se tomu..
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube555 drzim  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 drzim


Draga moja, ja vise bas i nemam neku nadu... Jedino cekam sada 16.11 da idem kod dr.po uputnice pa dok dode M idem na vadenje svih hormona , mislim 3dc i progesteron nakon ovulaciji da izreguliram ciklus da lakse pratim O... Pa ako jos kojih par mjeseca ne dode do T pa cemo probati sa klomifenom ali prije tog cu traziti folikumetriju da vidimo dal uopce dolazi do O...posto nemam ni jedan mjesec plodne sluzi nakon kiretaze...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Čekam kad ću se moći i sama početi javljati na ovu temu, ali pratim sve vas tu u zadnje vrijeme.
Uglavnom, zato ne pišem, ali sam htjela samo napisati angie_88, stvarno mi je žao da ste ti, muž i Vito kroz to prošli. 
Nikad mi neće biti jasno zašto se takve stvari događaju. Svaka čast na ustrajnosti, stvarno si snažna  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

Ljube jesu tebi doktori rekli da malo pricekas nakon kiretaze? Ja nisam pratila svoje tijelo i ne znam kako ke bilo nakon nje tocno, ali dobila sam uputu od ginekologa da 3 mj pauze imamo obavezno. Mozda treba proci vrijeme da se tijelo vrati u normalu. To je ipak stres za njega ogroman

----------


## Purple Lu

Ajme cure moje šta sve proživimo i preživimo!

Angie_88  :grouphug:   :Heart: 

EmaG dobrodošla, ako želiš na listu samo javi koji si dc pa te dodam

Ispričavam se što tek sad stavljam listu, danas mi je grozan dan, mislim da sam neku virozu pokupila, glavobolja i želudac me muči, katastrofa...

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 06.11.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~13.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube jesu tebi doktori rekli da malo pricekas nakon kiretaze? Ja nisam pratila svoje tijelo i ne znam kako ke bilo nakon nje tocno, ali dobila sam uputu od ginekologa da 3 mj pauze imamo obavezno. Mozda treba proci vrijeme da se tijelo vrati u normalu. To je ipak stres za njega ogroman


Proslo mi je tri mjeseca... Rekla su mi nakon prve M mozemo pokusavati vec... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme cure moje šta sve proživimo i preživimo!
> 
> Angie_88  [emoji813]
> 
> EmaG dobrodošla, ako želiš na listu samo javi koji si dc pa te dodam
> 
> Ispričavam se što tek sad stavljam listu, danas mi je grozan dan, mislim da sam neku virozu pokupila, glavobolja i želudac me muči, katastrofa...


Kod mene grlobolje i glavobolje... I nos curi uzas...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Angie  :grouphug:  razumijem te...

----------


## chicha

> Draga moja, ja vise bas i nemam neku nadu... Jedino cekam sada 16.11 da idem kod dr.po uputnice pa dok dode M idem na vadenje svih hormona , mislim 3dc i progesteron nakon ovulaciji da izreguliram ciklus da lakse pratim O... Pa ako jos kojih par mjeseca ne dode do T pa cemo probati sa klomifenom ali prije tog cu traziti folikumetriju da vidimo dal uopce dolazi do O...posto nemam ni jedan mjesec plodne sluzi nakon kiretaze...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ljube555 jel mjeriš bazalnu temperaturu? kad sam ja imala neuredne cikluse( kao ovaj sad) onda sam se najbolje orijentirala sa mjerenjem bazalne temperature i stvarno sam tako shvatila koliko sam puta imala anovulatorne cikluse, jer se stvarno nisam mogla sa sluzi orijetirati...

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure  :Coffee: 

Evo današnje liste

 :Heart:  Lista za 07.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~14.dc

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 jel mjeriš bazalnu temperaturu? kad sam ja imala neuredne cikluse( kao ovaj sad) onda sam se najbolje orijentirala sa mjerenjem bazalne temperature i stvarno sam tako shvatila koliko sam puta imala anovulatorne cikluse, jer se stvarno nisam mogla sa sluzi orijetirati...


Ne mijerim nista...prije jesam a sada odustala sam od toga... Ali osjecam po boli, pikanju i napuhnutosti..od 7dc to sve krenulo i 12dc vise nisam nista imala od toga... Danas sam ujutro primjetila krenuo bijeli isjedak...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> ljube555 jel mjeriš bazalnu temperaturu? kad sam ja imala neuredne cikluse( kao ovaj sad) onda sam se najbolje orijentirala sa mjerenjem bazalne temperature i stvarno sam tako shvatila koliko sam puta imala anovulatorne cikluse, jer se stvarno nisam mogla sa sluzi orijetirati...


16.11 kod gin.a 20.11 bi trebala dobiti M i krenut cu na folikumetriju..pa vidit cemo stanje

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Takvi grcevi krenuli da to ne normalno... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Meni je bas dobar ovaj pms. Isti ko uvijek. Sad usmjeravam svu svoju paznju (koja u slobodno vrijeme odluta na ove teme) na Bozic i poklone. Poludit cemo ako toliko budemo gledale, pratile, osjećala sam, osluskivale...

----------


## EmaG.

> EmaG dobrodošla, ako želiš na listu samo javi koji si dc pa te dodam


Hvala Purple Lu, ali čekam da prođe jedan ciklus od pobačaja.. tako da se nadam sljedeći mjesec  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala Purple Lu, ali čekam da prođe jedan ciklus od pobačaja.. tako da se nadam sljedeći mjesec [emoji813]


Pozdrav i dobro dosla!!!!

Kad ti imala pobacaj??? Zao mi je...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Pozdrav i dobro dosla!!!!
> 
> Kad ti imala pobacaj??? Zao mi je...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


25.10. sam bila na vakuumskoj. Za dva dana imam prvi pregled kod gin. pa ću vidjeti šta kaže, ali mislim da nema šanse da čekam duže od jednog mjeseca..

----------


## ljube555

> 25.10. sam bila na vakuumskoj. Za dva dana imam prvi pregled kod gin. pa ću vidjeti šta kaže, ali mislim da nema šanse da čekam duže od jednog mjeseca..


Kod mene na otpusnom isto pisalo da vakumom radena kiretaza a sada neznam dal to tako ili ne... Ali mislim da je...rekli mi pauza od 3 do 6 mjeseca ali mi nakon prve M krenuli u akciju ali nazalost nece primiti se...prije kiretaze bilo uspijelo iz prvog pokusaja... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Jutrekooo!
Zenske upomoc. Nisam pametna sta napraviti. M jos nije stigla...nema nikakvih znakova da bi mogla. Ono boluckanje trbuha je proslo jednako brzo kao sto je i doslo. Nemam niti bilo kakvih znakova da to moglo biti to. 
Da cekam jos ili da pljunem 150kn i izvadim betu?

----------


## ljube555

> Jutrekooo!
> Zenske upomoc. Nisam pametna sta napraviti. M jos nije stigla...nema nikakvih znakova da bi mogla. Ono boluckanje trbuha je proslo jednako brzo kao sto je i doslo. Nemam niti bilo kakvih znakova da to moglo biti to. 
> Da cekam jos ili da pljunem 150kn i izvadim betu?


Jutro...koliko kasni???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Jutrekooo!
> Zenske upomoc. Nisam pametna sta napraviti. M jos nije stigla...nema nikakvih znakova da bi mogla. Ono boluckanje trbuha je proslo jednako brzo kao sto je i doslo. Nemam niti bilo kakvih znakova da to moglo biti to. 
> Da cekam jos ili da pljunem 150kn i izvadim betu?


Test ti radila???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Nisam radila test...nemam ja srece s njima. Kasni 3 dana ako je O bila kao i svaki puta do sada. Ali ovaj mjesec nisam pratila...ni temperaturu ni sluz ni bolove...nista. Tako da realno pojma nemam kad je bila O

----------


## ljube555

> Nisam radila test...nemam ja srece s njima. Kasni 3 dana ako je O bila kao i svaki puta do sada. Ali ovaj mjesec nisam pratila...ni temperaturu ni sluz ni bolove...nista. Tako da realno pojma nemam kad je bila O


Izvadi betu... Drzim fige za poz.betu[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Nisam radila test...nemam ja srece s njima. Kasni 3 dana ako je O bila kao i svaki puta do sada. Ali ovaj mjesec nisam pratila...ni temperaturu ni sluz ni bolove...nista. Tako da realno pojma nemam kad je bila O


Ili napravi test sada bude sto posto pokazao plus ili minus...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Kod mene na otpusnom isto pisalo da vakumom radena kiretaza a sada neznam dal to tako ili ne... Ali mislim da je...rekli mi pauza od 3 do 6 mjeseca ali mi nakon prve M krenuli u akciju ali nazalost nece primiti se...prije kiretaze bilo uspijelo iz prvog pokusaja... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Jao... držim fige da se što prije primi ljube pa da se nećemo dugo družiti na ovoj temi  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Jao... držim fige da se što prije primi ljube pa da se nećemo dugo družiti na ovoj temi


Takoder i tebi....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 08.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~15.dc

----------


## justme409

Napravi test prvo. Sad mora pokazati tocno. Drzim figee!!!

----------


## iva_777

Beta negativna  :Sad:

----------


## chicha

ive_777  žao mi je...bit će bolje sljedeći ciklus... :Wink: 



a kad vidim ovu listu i koji mi je dan ciklusa.....jao jaooo...a pregled tek 20.11. :Cekam:

----------


## justme409

Mene ovaj moj iscjedak iz dojki malo zbunjuje. Javio se i u prvoj trudnoci koja je zavrsila kiretazom. Vec dugo ga nisam imala.
U toj prvoj trudnoci doslo je do poremecaja hormona ful. Pa me malo i zabrinjava

----------


## ljube555

> Beta negativna


Bas mi zao!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja vec drugi dan imam gusti bijeli iscjedak...prije ovi ciklusi toga nije bilo...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Zaboravila sam napisati...danas krenula jaka osjetljivost za bradavice..ne boli prsa nego samo bradavice osjetljive. Nesmije se dodirnuti uopce...neznam koji bog dogada se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, dal tko mozda od vas blizu varazdina zivi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

> Mene ovaj moj iscjedak iz dojki malo zbunjuje. Javio se i u prvoj trudnoci koja je zavrsila kiretazom. Vec dugo ga nisam imala.
> U toj prvoj trudnoci doslo je do poremecaja hormona ful. Pa me malo i zabrinjava


Iscjedak iz dojki je (koliko ja znam) uglavnom znak povišenog prolaktina, što nije dobar znak jer povišeni prolaktin može blokirati ovulaciju. Daj si to malo čekiraj, čak i ako nije to, bilokakav iscjedak iz dojke baš i nije nešto poželjno...

----------


## Purple Lu

*Justme* baš sam ti to htjela napisati kaj veli Argente!
Jesi radila skoro uzv ili mamografiju možda?

*Ljube* nisam ti ja kod vž, zašto pitaš?

*Iva* žao mi je, idemo dalje!  :grouphug: 

*Chicha* tebi se ovaj ciklus onda stvarno odužio, možda je bila kasnije O, kako se osjećaš, hoćeš raditi opet test? 20.11 mi se čini daleko za čekati...

----------


## justme409

Prosli put (7 mj 2017.) je to pocelo isto prije pozitivnog testa. Trudnoca je brzo zavrsila krvarenjem, pa su me prvo 2 tjedna mucili skoro odrzavanjem pa smo odradili kiretazu pa je bio 7 dana oporavak i cijelo vrijeme su to ignorirali skoro. Prolaktin je blago bio povisen. Doslovno za 20 mozda samo. Do 12 mj povremeno se javljalo ali ostalo je oteceno nesto. I nitko nista. U 12 mj me doktorica moja poslala torkalnom kir. Otisla sam u obradu ali stala jer sam morala dati uzorak a to prestalo. I nije se pojavilo do sad, ovog ponedjeljka.
Uzasavam se vise icega, pregleda, uzoraka, ultrazvuka i cekamctaj pon da vidimo ima li sto ili nema. U svakom slucaju idem ginekologu

----------


## justme409

Purpule_lu. Radila sam uvz u 12 mj i sve uredno. Svi nalazi divni. Zakljucak je bio hormonalni neki disbalans

----------


## Purple Lu

A ok onda,
Ma sjetila sam se da ja kad idem na uzv uvijek me dr pita za iscjedak, pa sam zato pitala. 

A jesi onda išla hormone vaditi da se vidi šta je točno u pitanju?

----------


## Purple Lu

Sorry, sad tek vidim da si pisala, ostao post na prethodnoj stranici.

A za to da ti je dosta dr vjerujem ti, jer meni doslovno dođe muka kad moram ići, psihički me to ubija, stalno neki vrag nevalja samnom i imam osjećaj da stalno visim po tim bolnicama...

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 09.11.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~  33.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~16.dc

----------


## justme409

Razumijem te. Doduse ja od 12 mj nisam nigdje bila. I ne pijem nikakve ljekove, ali uzasavam se da bi trebala opet poceti ophodnju. A i radim svaki dan ujutro pa to izmoliti slobodno....

----------


## justme409

A ko zna, mozda je i t hahahahaha pa sam ja posebna vrsta kojoh se to dogodi hahahaha. Viditi cemo u pon. Ostatak "simptoma" napuhana ja, ne mogu uvuci trbuh jer bas osjecam "balon" iznutra. Napuhana prsa, umjerene boli (boli kad se zgnjeci - zasto znam - zgnjecila na treningu), i to je to... Ostalo nista posebno. Umor, umorna sam uvijek, tmurno vrijeme, rano dizanje, kasno lijeganje, aktivan zivot... Nebila umorna.

----------


## ljube555

> *Justme* baš sam ti to htjela napisati kaj veli Argente!
> Jesi radila skoro uzv ili mamografiju možda?
> 
> *Ljube* nisam ti ja kod vž, zašto pitaš?
> 
> *Iva* žao mi je, idemo dalje! 
> 
> *Chicha* tebi se ovaj ciklus onda stvarno odužio, možda je bila kasnije O, kako se osjećaš, hoćeš raditi opet test? 20.11 mi se čini daleko za čekati...


Pa ovak sam pitala mozda netko blizu da dog.za kavu...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Kod mene jos nista. It ain't over till it's over! Ko zna...mozda je super kasna O.
Sve u svemu nema padanja...idemo dalje...

----------


## Purple Lu

To je pravi stav iva  :grouphug: 

Neka čudna lista ovaj mjesec, kako smo počeli svi budemo završili u (Ne)Čekalicama !!!
Mora bar nekome upaliti nema druge  :Very Happy:   :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> To je pravi stav iva 
> 
> Neka čudna lista ovaj mjesec, kako smo počeli svi budemo završili u (Ne)Čekalicama !!!
> Mora bar nekome upaliti nema druge


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Mozemo imati i nekoliko plusica i duplu, troduplu ili nekolikoduplu listu hahahaha

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene iscjedak jos pojacao se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

To je dobro. To je normalno.

----------


## ljube555

> To je dobro. To je normalno.


Ovi mjeseci nije bilo tako...a ovaj mjesec O bila negdje izmedu 10dc -12dc ... Iscjedak krenuo prekojucer...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ovi mjeseci nije bilo tako...a ovaj mjesec O bila negdje izmedu 10dc -12dc ... Iscjedak krenuo prekojucer...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Bijeli kremasti pomijesan sa vodom...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Meni je on pod obavezno tako par dana nakon O.
Znam da mi je lako reci, ali probaj ne proucavati svaki znak i znakic koji ti tijelo da. Odi na pretrage i opusti se. Stres utjece jako puno na hormone.

----------


## Purple Lu

Meni se takav iscjedak pojavi u zadnjoj fazi ciklusa, znači poslje O a cca tjedan dana prije M, mislim da je to normalno...

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 10.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne)čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~ 34. dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~17dc

----------


## justme409

Ljube htjela sam napisati sto ja znam o tim stvarima.
Svi znamo o onom za ovulaciju. Nakon ovulacije nastupa susno vrijeme, a onda nakon dan, dva, tri...dolazi guscti iscjedak bijelkasti  koji traje sve do sljedece m, ili pozivitnog testa. Dan, dva prije m prestaje. Dok kao kod trudnoce je prestaje.

Molim druge cure da se sloze ili ne sloze s navedenim. Kod svakoga je opet posebno i drugacije. Moze biti bijeli, moze biti zuckast. Moze biti gusci moze biti malo rijedji. Moze trajati vise ili krace.

----------


## iva_777

Pisite 1dc danas

----------


## Purple Lu

Justme slažem se s tobom!

Iva pišem i uskoro ti se pridružujem, osjetim da dolazi m, a onda u nove pobjede  :Heart:

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 11.11.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 1. dc

----------


## justme409

Meni bi u utorak trebao ili test biti pozitivan ili doci m. 
Prsa su mi jos malo popunjena, trbuh tu i tamo zaboli, probode, nesto vibrira, i to je to, i taj iscjedak jos traje. Jos malo, a tako puno hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## ljube555

Neznam...valjda je tako...

Kod mene ovi mjeseci takvog iscjedka uopce nije bilo nakon O... 
  Neka me prehlada lovi, kasalj ,nos malo zastopan pa malo curi. .i osjecam vrucinu ..isla sam mjeriti i 37.6... jucer bila 36.9 navecer...
Moguce da opet neka viroza hoda

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Malo me panika lovi...dal postoji mogucnost da nakon kiretaze dode do zacepljenja jajovoda??? Toga bojim se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Napisi sva pitanja za dr, i sve mu postavi. Ja uvijek zabroavim pola pitanja pa zato kazem da zapisete.

----------


## chicha

Uff cure moje,ja sam se za vikend iskljucila,i napunila baterije....
Sto se tice M jos ne dolazi....uz napuhnutost i tezinu dolje imam novi simptom,naime,ja jos dojim al evo vidim zadnjih tjedan dana gotovo pa nemam mlijeka nikako....bas me nekako panika hvata,daleko mi je taj 20-ti za pregled a nema moje dr.na bolovanju je....jedino da jos 4.test napravim?!?!
Ljube555 nisam ni blizu VZ-a hahaha
I ta prohodnost jajovoda ne bi trebala bit ako nisi imala ceste upale poslje kiretraze,koliko znam trebala bi imati jake kronicne upale da se tako jajovodi zacepe?

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 12.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 2. dc

----------


## Purple Lu

*ljube* baš tako kako je justme rekla, najbolje napiši sva pitanja!

*justme* utorak je sutra tako da još malo i držim  :fige:   :Heart: 

*chicha* kad si zadnji put radila test? pa ako ima ikakve šanse za trudnoću ja bi ga ponovila!
Gdje nabavljaš testove? ljekarne ili?? mislim nisu baš jeftini pa zato pitam...

----------


## justme409

Chicha mozda nebi skodilo da odes i privatno ako se mlijeko gubi. Drzim figee!!!

Ljube samo pomalo. Svaki dan sebi govori kako si zdrava. Nemoj ni pomišljati o nekoj bolesti.

Purpule Lu da, sutra je taj dan. Uf. Imam osjecaj da mi je sve mokro  kao da mi je pobiglo, ali ne vidi se nista. Prsa jos bole al kao da bas nisu napuhana, a doli nikakvi grcevi samo pritisak.

----------


## ljube555

U petak cu sve znati...


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Da kupujem u ljekarni,i nisu jeftini i bili su od dva razlicita proizvođača...zvat cu danas da me ubace nekako ovih dana jer mi sto stvari prolazi kroz glavu sta bi moglo bit...

----------


## justme409

Javi chicha

----------


## justme409

Ja sam radila test nakon posla naravno, i naravno, negativan. Niti sjene. Onaj first sign trakica samo. On mi ni u prvoj nije dao nista. A clear blue dan prije pokazao sjenu (u prosloj). Ne znam ni zasto sam taj kupila. Mislila sam da cu izdrzati do sutra, preksutra haahhaah

----------


## Purple Lu

*justme* možda ti je još rano, danas ti je 25dc tako da it aint over  :fige:

----------


## Purple Lu

*angie_88* ništa nam se nejavljaš! Kako si, kakva je situacija?

----------


## justme409

Purple lu viditi cemo. Kupit cu danas pa cu opet popodne to obaviti. Jutros sam se probudila usred noci na wc i sva zabrinuta. Nisam mogla spavati. Uzas....
I samo me prsa bole. Nista drugo

----------


## sarasvati

Dobro jutro!
Prestala sam raditi, pročitala što ima kod vas i došla vas pozdraviti.  :Bye:

----------


## justme409

Koliko si sad vec trudna? Neda mi se racunati hahahahaha

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 13.11.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 3. dc

----------


## sarasvati

Danas sam 31+3. Vrijeme mi proletilooooo!

----------


## justme409

Pa to je jos malo  :Smile:  aaa bas mi je dragoo. Sve ok bilo?

----------


## justme409

Da se malo ispriicam. Samo sam ovdje na forumu rekla ista. Nakon prosle trudnoce strah me ista govoriti.
Ugl od m jos ni m hahaha. Imam samo podosta tog vodenasto/gusceg prozirno, neki put malo suckastog iscjetka.
2 dana nisam bila na wcu, jucer jedvanesto sitno. Danas nije proljev al mekano. Danas mi je poceo neki pritisak u sljepoocnicama i kao u korjenu nosa. Prsa nista posebno. Mrvicu napeta kod pazuha, i mrvicu na pritisak boli u razini bradavica. Dali su tamnije ili nisu nisam sigurna. Pisa mi se stalno sto je je. Po par kapi doslovno, kao kad imaš upalu ali mene ništa ne pece niti je urin zamucen, tamniji i bistar.
I test sutra popodne, ili preksutra.

----------


## ljube555

> Da se malo ispriicam. Samo sam ovdje na forumu rekla ista. Nakon prosle trudnoce strah me ista govoriti.
> Ugl od m jos ni m hahaha. Imam samo podosta tog vodenasto/gusceg prozirno, neki put malo suckastog iscjetka.
> 2 dana nisam bila na wcu, jucer jedvanesto sitno. Danas nije proljev al mekano. Danas mi je poceo neki pritisak u sljepoocnicama i kao u korjenu nosa. Prsa nista posebno. Mrvicu napeta kod pazuha, i mrvicu na pritisak boli u razini bradavica. Dali su tamnije ili nisu nisam sigurna. Pisa mi se stalno sto je je. Po par kapi doslovno, kao kad imaš upalu ali mene ništa ne pece niti je urin zamucen, tamniji i bistar.
> I test sutra popodne, ili preksutra.


Sretno!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene malo mrvicu smanjio se iscjedak ali jos ga uvijek imam..jucer celi dan jaki grcevi skroz dolje  a danas nista ni G od grceva jucer bio 19dc a ciklusi zadnji dva mjeseca 25, 26dana...stolice nemam od jucer a prije bila i po par puta nego danas sam primijetila krvave zilice dok ispusem nos dok toga isto nikad ni bilo osim u trudnoci...bazalnu nisam mjerila ujutro a po danu vrti se temperatura od 37.3 do 37.5..po mojej procjene predpostavljam da O bila negdje izmedu 10-12dc posto znam da 14dc krenuo taj jaki bijeli iscjedak...pokrili smo 7,8,9,10dc...a sada sve u bozjem rukama...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube jos se malo strpiti i viditi cemo. Meni ako ovaj mj nista nista ne pratim

----------


## ljube555

I ja ako ovaj mjesec nista odna mozak na pasu i odustajem vise ..a kakve sam srece prije ne bude nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Nemoj negativno. Nadji si uvik nesto za veselje. Meni, ako ne bude nista u petak idem s curama van i onda cu moci pusiti i piti u miru. Ovako ne mogu hahahahaha. U svemu nesto dobro hahaha. Pocni trenirari nesto da se zabavis i to

----------


## Calista

tu je bas napeto ... sretno cure

----------


## sarasvati

> Pa to je jos malo  aaa bas mi je dragoo. Sve ok bilo?


Je, sve dobro prolazi. 
A ovo sto pišeš.., zvuci dobro!!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure, evo kavica za sve  :Coffee: 

*calista* kako si, kakva je situacija kod tebe? 
Dugo te nije bilo!

*justme* danas budeš test radila? Javi odmah  :fige: 

*ljube* čini mi se da ste dobro pokrili ovaj mjesec, samo smireno i pozitiva!

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 14.11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 4. dc

----------


## justme409

Strah me veseliti se previse hahahahaha
Al kao da mi samo potvrda treba.

----------


## sarasvati

> Strah me veseliti se previse hahahahaha
> Al kao da mi samo potvrda treba.


Pa jesi napravila test??  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## justme409

Ja, sam malo priglupa, sto je s curama iznad mene?

----------


## justme409

> Pa jesi napravila test??


Jesan neki dan. Negativan. Sad cekam da kasni barem 2 dana pa cu onda. 
Mozda i danas napravim al popodne.

----------


## Purple Lu

Ne znam, ništ se ne javljaju chicha i angie!

Meni dolazi danas, sutra najkasnije, osjetim, tako da sve nade polažem u tebe, jer već je krajnje vrijeme za novo odbrojavanje!
justme no presure, samo pišni +  :Grin:   :Dancing Fever:   :Heart:

----------


## justme409

> Ne znam, ništ se ne javljaju chicha i angie!
> 
> Meni dolazi danas, sutra najkasnije, osjetim, tako da sve nade polažem u tebe, jer već je krajnje vrijeme za novo odbrojavanje!
> justme no presure, samo pišni +


Bas to i ja govorim hahahahaaha
Al doli nikakvih osjecaja. Tu i tamo kakav pritisak. Nikakvi grcevi, nista. Prsa su jos uvik tu, malo otecena sa strane, nista spsesl. Malo vise boli. Onaj iscjedak je danas manje cini mi se. I radim 100na sat

----------


## justme409

Probala napraviti test. Negativan. Jucer je trebala stici.
Ako ne stigne do petka probat cu u petak ujutro prije vecere.

----------


## chicha

A nemam se sta javljat....bas sam u depri....jucer pravila test,negativan.M ne dolazi,niti ikakvih simptoma da bi uskoro mogla doc..ostalim curama drzim fige za +++++

----------


## ljube555

Danas sam kupila dva testa, spremni su... A sad dal to budem napravila ili ne to cemo viditi... Danas obavila gin.iduci mjesec idem na folukumetriju i rekao mi da ja sa svojima god.imam tri do cetiri O godisnje, ali ja bas nisam podrzala ga u tome... I zbog toga ne dolazi do T ..da treba pogoditi pravi mjesec i vrijeme..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

A koliko imaš godina?

----------


## ljube555

> A koliko imaš godina?


36

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> 37
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk




Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Krivo sam gore stisnula...37 god. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Evo i danas, od M ni traga ni glasa, ni ne naslucuje se.
Iscjedak neki malo cudni, na trenutke gusci, na trenutke rijedak, ali prozirno bijeli. Neki put nisam sigurna jeli mi vruce pa sam se oznojila ili je to iscjedak. Kao da sam se popiskila malo. 
Neki put neki cudan osjecaj imam da nisam sigurna jeli moram u wc hitno piskiti, p odem pa cekam za 2, 3 kapi. A urin ful zuti nakon samo sat vremena.

----------


## sarasvati

Ljube, onda smo vršnjakinje. Meni su trakice O pokazivale svaki mjesec. Malo mi se čini nespretno od doktora tako generalizirati samo na temelju godina koliko imaš O godišnje.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, onda smo vršnjakinje. Meni su trakice O pokazivale svaki mjesec. Malo mi se čini nespretno od doktora tako generalizirati samo na temelju godina koliko imaš O godišnje.


Slazem se sa tobom potpuno!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Evo i danas, od M ni traga ni glasa, ni ne naslucuje se.
> Iscjedak neki malo cudni, na trenutke gusci, na trenutke rijedak, ali prozirno bijeli. Neki put nisam sigurna jeli mi vruce pa sam se oznojila ili je to iscjedak. Kao da sam se popiskila malo. 
> Neki put neki cudan osjecaj imam da nisam sigurna jeli moram u wc hitno piskiti, p odem pa cekam za 2, 3 kapi. A urin ful zuti nakon samo sat vremena.


Dal ti kasni M???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

> Dal ti kasni M???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Kasni. Trebala je doci u utorak ako je ciklus ko zadnjih svih mjeseci.

----------


## ljube555

> Kasni. Trebala je doci u utorak ako je ciklus ko zadnjih svih mjeseci.


Testic bude pao jedan danas???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Viditi cu kasnije. Vrlo lako moguce da da jer me sad polako zivcira ovo sve. Jos uvijek doli nikakvog osjecaja. Kod uopce ne misli doci nikada više. Ali test je negativan 15ti dan od ovulacije (kad sumnjam da je bila)

----------


## justme409

Eto. I taj jos jedan negativan. Nit sjene nit icega. Ovo je nesto najcudnije sto mi se dogodilo ikada.
1.da toliko kasni. 2. Da uopce nemam nikakve simptome da ce doci
Propala moja ideja o bolovanju zbog trudnoce na Bozicne blagdane hahahaaha

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube ne znam šta reći na komentar doktora,samo na temelju godina!?!?

Justme nemoj još odustati od praznika, još nije gotovo!

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 15. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 5. dc

----------


## justme409

> Ljube ne znam šta reći na komentar doktora,samo na temelju godina!?!?
> 
> Justme nemoj još odustati od praznika, još nije gotovo!


Nisam jos. Jos se nedam. Proslu trudnocu sam pravu crtu dobila 17., a trebala je doci 14... Al sam dobivala neke sjene prije. 

Gotovo je kad m dodje. Al isto bi mi bilo draze da procurim ako nije nista u pitanju

----------


## angie_88

Evo me, ne znam ni sama sta se desava

----------


## angie_88

Kad dodjem u ured tipkam s kompa, s mob me ogranicava odgovorom ni sama ne znam zasto????

----------


## ljube555

> Evo me, ne znam ni sama sta se desava


Dal si radila test???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Angie cekamo.

Izgleda da sam ja napokon uskoro rjesena nedoumica. Ne mogu vjerovat koliko sam se veselila danas nekom tragu na wc papiru. Prvi put u zivotu mi ovoliko kasni

----------


## Libra

Nemojte uzimati te testove iz dm-a i mullera jer su nepouzdani.
Cyclo test (imaju dva razlicita od 10 miu i 25 miu osjetljivost, ljubicasti i zeleni) je pouzdan i isto tako Geratherm i Gravignost ultra *ne mini trakica vec Ultra stapic*. 

CB zaobilazite u sirokom luku!!!!

----------


## chicha

Jutrooooo svima,
napokon sam dobila M  :Very Happy:  
Pišite mi *1dc*
angie_88, PurpleLu, justme409 tko će od vas otvorit novo odbrojavanje :fige:

----------


## justme409

Ja mislim da cu i ja pisati danas istu recenicu ko ti ovu prvu hahahahaha. I bas s ovim smajlicem

----------


## ljube555

Jutro...danas bazalna ujutro nakon prespavane noci 37.5... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Evo me. Ovako, 13.11. sam očekivala M, s obzirom da su svi testovi koje sam radila bili negativni, a i imala sam grčeve slične onima pred M. Jedino me brinulo što zadnjih dana imam vrtoglavice i brain fog, nagone za povraćanje, ali to sam na kraju prepisala iscrpljenosti poslom.
Jučer kažem sebi, ''hajde da napravimo test jer kasni 2 dana''. Napravim ujutro oko 11, opet negativan, i kroz pola sata nešto kao sukrvica. Ustvari, više smeđe. 
Evo napokon stigla M, pomislim, i bilo mi je drago jer više ne moram razmišljati da li se uhvatilo ili nije :lol Ostatak dana, na ulošku ništa. Dnevnom. Samo svaki drugi put kada odem mokriti, na wc papiru iscjedak. Smeđi.
Zadnja 2 dana upala zubnog mesa, bole zubi, i osjetim krv u ustima; zubno meso malo prokrvarilo. To mi se ne dešava nikada. Grčevi kao u pms-u, malo blaži.

Danas ista situacija, iscjedak slabiji, na ulošku doslovce smeđa mrlja promjera 1cm  :Joggler: 

Eh sada, budi pametan, jesu to stvari ili ne? Vaše iskustvo?

Ne budi lijena, sjednem u auto i prije posla kupim test. GraviGnost mini trakica. Taman piškim i držim test u urinu, kad čujem stranku da je ušla u ured. Ostavim test, zadržim se s njima sat vremena  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sat vremena nakon pogledam, ništa od plusa, čak je i kontrolna izblijedila....

----------


## ljube555

Mozda bila kasnije implantacija pa je to impl.krvarenje??? Pa probaj napraviti sutra ili prekosutra test ako ne dode do jakog krvarenja

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Po grčevima sam uvjerena da će doći svaki tren. Što se tiče imp.krv. ... Ja sam od 28.-30.10. imala lagano predovulacijsko krvarenje. Eh sada, kada je O nastupila? Dan dva tri nakon? Nisam mjerila trakicama niti pratila temp. 
Ako je sve malo kasnije bilo, tipa da je doslo do oplodnje 5.11. (nagađam :Wink: ))) implantacija nastupa 8-12 dana nakon oplodnje- jesam li to dobro razumjela? Čitala sam malo o tome, svakakvi su podaci po internetu...
Mozda... ali, opet ti grčevi kao pred M mi govore jedino da ću dobiti.

----------


## Libra

Ako si tad imala ovulacijsko krvarenje ono ti nastupa dan ili dva prije pucanja folikula. Tako da je do oplodnje u svakom slucaju doslo prije 05.11.
Implantacija se dogadja od 6 do 12 dana od ovulacije.

Ponovi test ili veceras ili sutra i to neki bolji od gravignost trakice jer se taj test u zadnje vrijeme kod zena pokazao dosta nepouzdan i pokazivao je sjenice dok su drugi testovi bili snjezno bijeli.
Geratherm ili Cyclo test ( pisala sam vec u postu gore) oko 40 kn a vrlo pouzdan.
Gravignost ultra je 70 kn.

----------


## Libra

I jos ovo....Gravignost trakica je 25 miu osjetljivost a Gravignost ultra 10 miu.

----------


## justme409

1 DC
Cak mi je i malo drago da je zavrsilo ovo "nema plusa nema m" razdoblje...

----------


## chicha

> 1 DC
> Cak mi je i malo drago da je zavrsilo ovo "nema plusa nema m" razdoblje...



Piši mi o tom :Unsure:  15dana sam u tom razdoblju bila...

----------


## chicha

> Jutro...danas bazalna ujutro nakon prespavane noci 37.5... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube555 dobra ti je bazalna samo da ostane na tom stupnju  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 dobra ti je bazalna samo da ostane na tom stupnju


Ne polazem bas nadu u temperaturu posto me znala zeznuti i pala tocno na dan M.. jedino ako bude kasnila M onda mogu nadati se ali posto ciklusi zadnji cetiri bili razlicite osim zadnja dva koji bili 25dana tu bi mogla viditi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Da li samo ja vidim nesto? http://i66.tinypic.com/2zqag7c.jpg

----------


## angie_88

http://i64.tinypic.com/10e0dqr.jpg
Nakon 3min, kasnije nista nije jace izaslo. Je li ovo uopce na putu za liniju

----------


## Purple Lu

Uh curke bome danas svakakvih novosti kod vas!!

*justme, chicha* šta ste se vas dvije dogovorile da zajedno krećete isponova, samo hrabro dalje  :Heart: 

*ljube* pa to je normalno da padne temperatura prije M, dok sam mjerila uvijek sam znala prvo jutro kad mi padne temp taj dan dolazi m... 
Ali ovo za sada dobro izgleda samo nek se nastavi takva  :fige: 

*angie* ne znam što ohrabrujuće da ti napišem ali ja ne vidim ništa, što i ne mora biti neko mjerilo jer sam inače malo čorava

Ja još čekam svoju m, znam da dolazi, osjetim sve simptome, najgore mi je ovo čekanje da krene  :gaah:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 16. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~6. dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Uh curke bome danas svakakvih novosti kod vas!!
> 
> *justme, chicha* šta ste se vas dvije dogovorile da zajedno krećete isponova, samo hrabro dalje [emoji813]
> 
> *ljube* pa to je normalno da padne temperatura prije M, dok sam mjerila uvijek sam znala prvo jutro kad mi padne temp taj dan dolazi m... 
> Ali ovo za sada dobro izgleda samo nek se nastavi takva 
> 
> *angie* ne znam što ohrabrujuće da ti napišem ali ja ne vidim ništa, što i ne mora biti neko mjerilo jer sam inače malo čorava
> 
> Ja još čekam svoju m, znam da dolazi, osjetim sve simptome, najgore mi je ovo čekanje da krene


Jedino mi je cudno danas 23dc a 26dan bi trebala dobiti M ako i ovaj ciklus bude 25dana...ali inaci mi prije M i do tjedan dana krene bol u krizama uzasna jako i nemam nikakvog iscjedka uopce i osjecam tad dosta prsa.... A trenutno stanje nema boli u krizama uopce, prsa ispuhana a iscjedka malo jace pa malo slabije i osjecaj ko da svako malo nesto iscuri vise vodenasto... Temp.kako bila ujutro tako vrti se celi dan i dosta osjecam lagana glavobolje vec par dana...,nema ni grceva kako to zna biti, jedino osjecam pikanje lijevog jajnika..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Da li samo ja vidim nesto? http://i66.tinypic.com/2zqag7c.jpg


Hej hej ovdje se bolje vidi vec na drugoj fotki. Ja vjerujem da ce za dva dana biti lijepo pozitivno pa svakako ponovi.
Ja uglavnom vidim na obe fotke al na prvoj je jace  :Wink:  
Kad se posusi normalno je da malo i izblijedi.

----------


## ljube555

> Da li samo ja vidim nesto? http://i66.tinypic.com/2zqag7c.jpg


Vidim i ja neku blagu blagu sjenu...

Dal ti kasni M i koliko???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Vidim da kasni vratila sam postovi ..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Angie_88, ti ponovila test???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene ujutro temp.37.6.. nisam prehladena jedino malo tu i tamo curi nos... Osjecam dosta blagi grcevi koji trajaju po par min pa po pusti... Iscjedak jos traje i osjecam se ko da sam stalno mokra... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

*ljube* dobra ti je temperatura a i simptomi  :fige: 

Evo meni je došla moja m konačno!
Pošto mi sa ovim ciklusom krećemo sa inseminacijama mislim da više nemogu biti na ovoj listi, ispravite me ako sam u krivu!
Pa cure javite se tko bi volio preuzeti listu, ja ću ju stavljati svaki dan dok netko ne preuzme...
Mislim pratit ću vas i dalje i navijati za vas naravno  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 17. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~33.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~7. dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## angie_88

Jutros u ljekarni samo Clearblue,ne znam zasto al ni nije drag. Radila ga oko 11h, negativan. Ne znam sto dalje, M jos ni traga, donji stomak napuhan kao balon i osjecam veliki pritisak. Jedino to,  5 dana da M kasni.

----------


## ljube555

> Jutros u ljekarni samo Clearblue,ne znam zasto al ni nije drag. Radila ga oko 11h, negativan. Ne znam sto dalje, M jos ni traga, donji stomak napuhan kao balon i osjecam veliki pritisak. Jedino to,  5 dana da M kasni.


Pa to nevjerojatno...

Pa ovaj mjesec svima kasni a testovi negativni...

Cekam utorak i kakav cu ja imati scenarij...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Ako ne dodje do pon, zovem ginekologa da se narucim. Ja sam htjela sto prije saznati da li je trudnoca ili ne, jer mi je rekao ginic da ovu obavezno cijelu moram biti na heparinu, pa me sve strah da ne bude kasno za nesto... uf... Vjerujte da bih radije da M dodje nego da se ovako mucim

----------


## angie_88

Hajde barem da ti budes bolje sreće drzim palceve!

----------


## ljube555

> Hajde barem da ti budes bolje sreće drzim palceve!


Vidit cemo ali ne nadam se bas previse postoo svaki mjesec sam razocarala se..

Imam sa dr.dogovor cim dode M da 12dc dodem na folikumetriju i bas veselim se tomu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Da javim, 1dc

----------


## angie_88

Evo i mene u brojalice  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene isto stanje...

Nema grceva, ni napuhnotosti, prsa ispuhana ..temp.i dalje ista i iscjedak takoder...

I svako malo imam osjecaj da sam dobila M i svako malo hodam viditi u wc a na zadnje samo taj iscjedak...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Proslu trudnocu test sam radila 26dc i jedva jedva pokazala se druga crtica a 27dc beta bila 58.. pa neznam dal bi probala sutra napraviti test ali strah je veliki... Ali nekako sam sigurna da O bila negdje oko 12dc posto bila sam napuhnuta ko balon od 8dc do 11dc a poslije sve bilo dobro bez icega a 14dc krenuo taj iscjedak koji jednostavno traje i traje...toga nisam imala prije inace to dobro pratim i uvijek prije M imam suho razdoblje... 

Imam jedan posto nade a 99% da nista od toga...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 18. 11.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

*ljube* jesi radila test?
temp ti je još super! držim fige za +

----------


## ljube555

> *ljube* jesi radila test?
> temp ti je još super! držim fige za +


Nisam... Strahu sam... Ako ujutro ne dode sutra onda cu napraviti... Vecinom mi ujutro dode cim ustanem

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

dobro, nemoj se bojati, šta god bude!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Chicha  :Smile:  sto si ti mene cekala hahahahaha

Evo mene nakon uzbudljivog vikenda. Isijas me uhvatio cim je stigla hahahha.

Angie tocno znam sto govoris - na, kraju si sretan sto si napokon procurio. Ne znam sto je to ovaj mjesec. 3 nas kasnila.

Ljube sretno!!!

----------


## ljube555

Jutro... Test negativan... 26dc... Iscjedak i dalje traje, simptoma nula bodova da bi stigla M a i T... Sada ti znaj..ja mislim da nista od T...temp.i dalje povisena

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

ljube dobro da ti je t povišena, opet dobar znak. 
koji si test radila? kakvu osjetljivost ima?

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 19. 11.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## ljube555

> ljube dobro da ti je t povišena, opet dobar znak. 
> koji si test radila? kakvu osjetljivost ima?


Iz dm 25

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

I intim plus ali nisam nasla koja osjetljivost ali mislim da isto 25...

Sad cu kupiti osjetljivost 10 ali ne vjerujem da bude sta od toga... Ponavljam scenarij od vas cura kojima kasnila M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Nista...i ovaj osjetljivost 10 isto negativan...

Nista sada cemo cekati M...i otpocetka..
Pomirila se sa time da nije uspijelo ni ovaj mjesec pa nastavljamo dalje... 

Cure dragi svima nama ce Djed Bozicnjak donesti pod bor testic sa dvje crtice...
Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sto je ovo ovaj mjesec hahahaahahahah

----------


## ljube555

> Sto je ovo ovaj mjesec hahahaahahahah


Zarazili ste svih sa kasnjenjem... Kasnit ce valjda i kod mene .. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Samo ja bi ako vec nema T da cim prije dode da mogu krenuti na folikumetriju

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube može pod bor +  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube može pod bor +


[emoji16][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Hahaahaahahahha
Evo ovo me bas nasmijalo malo prije https://pin.it/tocyah5rigfknj

----------


## Purple Lu

jutro curke, evo liste

 :Heart:  Lista za 20. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Hahaahaahahahha
> Evo ovo me bas nasmijalo malo prije https://pin.it/tocyah5rigfknj


bome  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav... Ja jos cekam M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Kakva je temperatura ljube?

----------


## ljube555

> Kakva je temperatura ljube?


Nije bas 37.6 ali 37.4 pa 37.3 takva... Iscjedak jos traje... 

Neznam kaj bi mislila..mozda bude sutra dosla M ..nema ni grceva ni nista...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jucer sam kupila kapsule koncentran vrkute to cu krenut piti od 1dc..mislim da ce oni prije imat dijelovanje nego caj... Jedino moram kupiti marulju zbog plodne sluzi posto mislim da vrkuta samo nije bas dobra posto nemam onda uopce plodne sluzi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Danas bi trebala doci M ali nije jos na vidiku..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 21. 11.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure, ljube kako je? Jel temperatura još povišena?

----------


## ljube555

Jutro, temp.povisena ali ni T od trudnoci ni od M...neznam kaj dogada ali mislim da nije T upitanju posto zadnji odnos bio 11 dc 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

> Evo meni je došla moja m konačno!
> Pošto mi sa ovim ciklusom krećemo sa inseminacijama mislim da više nemogu biti na ovoj listi, ispravite me ako sam u krivu!
> Pa cure javite se tko bi volio preuzeti listu, ja ću ju stavljati svaki dan dok netko ne preuzme...
> Mislim pratit ću vas i dalje i navijati za vas naravno


Seliš se malo na mpo teme?  :Smile:  U kojoj bolnici/klinici ćeš na inseminaciju? NIsam zapamtila, imate li dijagnozu? Želim vam sreću!  :fige:

----------


## Purple Lu

Sarasvati tako je, mpo me čeka, dijagnoza idiopati, kod Škvorca smo, zvoni mi nešto da ste i vi kod dr. Š išli ili sam nešto pomješala?!

----------


## sarasvati

Sto su idipoati? (A svejedno cu guglati, haha)
Jesmo, i mi smo bili kod Š.

----------


## ljube555

Cure neznam kako na kraju racunam danas ili sutra 1dc ??? Posto krvarenje M krenulo oko 16sati ali jako oskudno..,tek ce valjda u toku noci bude pojacelo se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

> Sto su idipoati? (A svejedno cu guglati, haha)
> Jesmo, i mi smo bili kod Š.


Neznaju uzrok, svi nalazi uredu a ne dolazi do trudnoće

----------


## Purple Lu

> Cure neznam kako na kraju racunam danas ili sutra 1dc ??? Posto krvarenje M krenulo oko 16sati ali jako oskudno..,tek ce valjda u toku noci bude pojacelo se
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube žao mi je, ja bi računala sutra 1dc

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube žao mi je, ja bi računala sutra 1dc


Vec sam navikla na to pa smirena sam... Sretna sam kaj 12dc idem na folikumetriju i bas jedva cekam...mozda koji dan prije... Znam da cu tri puta ici na uzv pa cemo sve viditi i znati na cemu sam... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, 1dc pisite....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ipak pisite jucer prvi dan ciklusa...iduci petak idem na folikumetriju bit 10dc pa valjda bude vec i mogao viditi u kojoj fazi folikule i endometrij i procjeniti bar nesto...a sigurno cu ici jos i u pon.i u utorak...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 22. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 23. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## chicha

samo da vam mahnem  :Bye:  M završila jučer,
iva_777 i justme409 krećemo u akciju  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## chicha

Ljube555 super za folikulometriju, sad ćeš imati bistrije stanje o svojim O :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 super za folikulometriju, sad ćeš imati bistrije stanje o svojim O


Jedva cekam..[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 24. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Super curke, samo akcija i  :fige: 

Meni je danas prva folikulometrija, baš me zanima šta će biti....

----------


## ljube555

> Super curke, samo akcija i 
> 
> Meni je danas prva folikulometrija, baš me zanima šta će biti....


Sretno i javi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Super curke, samo akcija i 
> 
> Meni je danas prva folikulometrija, baš me zanima šta će biti....


Koji dan ciklusa??? I na klomifenu ti ili??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

> Koji dan ciklusa??? I na klomifenu ti ili??? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


evo obavila, prirodni ciklus-bez klomifena, 8dc, endometrij trolinijski 5,6mm, 2 folikula - jedan 11, drugi 13,5mm- kaže gin da je zadovoljna

----------


## angie_88

Meni je nekidan klijentica tokom razgovora rekla da je po struci babica i da radi s jednim ginekologom kao sestra, i malo smo pricale, savjetovala mi je da odem i ja na folikulometriju. A kada sam joj rekla da svaki mjesec-tocnije zadnja 3 mjeseca- usred ciklusa imam ovulacijsko krvarenje, rekla je da je to znak plodnosti i da oko tih dana imam O. Pa se pitam ima li smisla ici na folik. ili da se jos strpim? Ipak ce ovo biti tek treci mjesec da pokusavamo, prvi je bio pasivno a prosli aktivno hahaha

----------


## ljube555

> evo obavila, prirodni ciklus-bez klomifena, 8dc, endometrij trolinijski 5,6mm, 2 folikula - jedan 11, drugi 13,5mm- kaže gin da je zadovoljna


Hoooo pa to je odlicno cak dva folik.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Joooj i ja cekam folik.ali ja 10dc..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

O ovim temama nista ne znam. I nadam se da necu morati uciti. Opet se meni tijelo promjenilo tako da pojma nemam sto od njega ocekivati...

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 26. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Hoooo pa to je odlicno cak dva folik.
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, nije loše, vidjet ćemo kako će se razvijati situacija dalje, sutra idem opet...
Ti onda u četvrtak ideš na uzv ili???

*angie* neznam kad si zadnji put bila na "redovnom" pregledu ali ne može biti od štete da odeš prije planiranja trudnoće. 
Ultrazvuk, papa, brisevi to bi ja sigurno napravila, nije ništa posebno ali si miran, pa ako kroz godinu dana ništa onda dalje pretrage...

----------


## ljube555

> Da, nije loše, vidjet ćemo kako će se razvijati situacija dalje, sutra idem opet...
> Ti onda u četvrtak ideš na uzv ili???
> 
> *angie* neznam kad si zadnji put bila na "redovnom" pregledu ali ne može biti od štete da odeš prije planiranja trudnoće. 
> Ultrazvuk, papa, brisevi to bi ja sigurno napravila, nije ništa posebno ali si miran, pa ako kroz godinu dana ništa onda dalje pretrage...


U petak ja idem ujutro...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Da, nije loše, vidjet ćemo kako će se razvijati situacija dalje, sutra idem opet...
> Ti onda u četvrtak ideš na uzv ili???
> 
> *angie* neznam kad si zadnji put bila na "redovnom" pregledu ali ne može biti od štete da odeš prije planiranja trudnoće. 
> Ultrazvuk, papa, brisevi to bi ja sigurno napravila, nije ništa posebno ali si miran, pa ako kroz godinu dana ništa onda dalje pretrage...


Kam ces na inseminaciju???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Da, nije loše, vidjet ćemo kako će se razvijati situacija dalje, sutra idem opet...
> Ti onda u četvrtak ideš na uzv ili???
> 
> *angie* neznam kad si zadnji put bila na "redovnom" pregledu ali ne može biti od štete da odeš prije planiranja trudnoće. 
> Ultrazvuk, papa, brisevi to bi ja sigurno napravila, nije ništa posebno ali si miran, pa ako kroz godinu dana ništa onda dalje pretrage...


Hey draga!!! Kako prosla folikumetrija???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

bok curke, evo liste za danas

 :Heart:  Lista za 27. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Hey draga!!! Kako prosla folikumetrija???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


haha u istom trenu pišemo  :Heart: 

super, još uvijek imam 2 folikula, jedan 13,5 drugi 16mm, u subotu inseminacija, kod Škvorca idem...

----------


## ljube555

> haha u istom trenu pišemo [emoji813]
> 
> super, još uvijek imam 2 folikula, jedan 13,5 drugi 16mm, u subotu inseminacija, kod Škvorca idem...


To cisto prirodni postupak bez lijekova??? Kaj dr.kaze za ovaj manji folikul??? Inseminacija koji dan ciklusa bit ce????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Da prirodni ciklus mi je ovo, bez ikakvih ljekova. 
Pa rekao je da oba ok rastu zasada. Moguće da će taj manji prestati s rastom jer uobičajeno je da po ciklusu bude jedan vodeći folikul, ali mogu biti i dva naravno... 
U subotu imam inseminaciju, 15dc, nadam se da ne bude prekasno....

----------


## angie_88

Ja sutra narucena na folikulometriju, 11dc. Pa cemo vidjeti sto i kako, bas sam uzbudjena

----------


## angie_88

Znam da cu sutra znati pravu situaciju, ali evo taman s wc-a, nakon mokrenja vidim na papiru tamno smedje crveni iscjedak, dosta rastezljiv? Je li to vec O?

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sutra narucena na folikulometriju, 11dc. Pa cemo vidjeti sto i kako, bas sam uzbudjena


Sretno draga...pa mi smo skoro svi ovaj ciklus na folikumetriji[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].. uskoro bit ce i moja i ja cekam i bas radujem se... 



Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Znam da cu sutra znati pravu situaciju, ali evo taman s wc-a, nakon mokrenja vidim na papiru tamno smedje crveni iscjedak, dosta rastezljiv? Je li to vec O?


Ja sam tim nisam imala iskustvo ali najvjerojatno blizu vec O, neki kazu da krvarenje dode prije koji dan i tek onda nastupa O... Neka me netko ispravi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Istina Ljube555 O će bit uskoro.
Angie_88 ako te tješi ja sam u mjesecu u kojem sam imala O krvarenje i ostala trudna  :Yes:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 28. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Znam da cu sutra znati pravu situaciju, ali evo taman s wc-a, nakon mokrenja vidim na papiru tamno smedje crveni iscjedak, dosta rastezljiv? Je li to vec O?


da to je sigurno znak da je O blizu!
jesi bila na uzv? javi kak je prošlo....

----------


## angie_88

Evo malo novosti haha.. daa bila sam na folikul. i ginekolog mi ne rekao da se O jos ne nazire! Nikakve brojke tj.mjere- ovo sto vi pisete- nije mi govorio, ali mi je rekao nesto sto mi nijedan ginrkolog do sada nije, i to me tako iznerviralo. Da meni do sada nijedan ginekolog nije rekao da imam policisticne jajnike pa to je nevjerojatno!
Ginekolog mi je rekao da to opravdava moje neredovite periode, pa cak i ova slaba krvarenje medju ciklusima. Narucio me ponovno u ponedjeljak. Rekao mi je obavezno test krvi na trombofiliju- zbog prosle trudnoce i svega sto je bilo, i briseve iduci pon.
Otisla sam na preporuku u ginekologa koji me inace ne vodi, i ostala ugofno iznenadjena i zadovoljna. Ok, vijesti mi nisu bas najmilije, ali pozitivna sam uvik i virujem da je mozda kasnija O u pitanju.

----------


## angie_88

E, i danas mi dosle trakice koje sam narucila internetski za O. Pisnem ja na jednu, i pokaze odmah dvije crtice, jednu slabiju od druge. Nemam iskustva s trakicama, sto to znaci?

----------


## ljube555

> E, i danas mi dosle trakice koje sam narucila internetski za O. Pisnem ja na jednu, i pokaze odmah dvije crtice, jednu slabiju od druge. Nemam iskustva s trakicama, sto to znaci?


Blizi se O..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Kako onda danas ginrkolog nista nije vidio? Ee bas mi nista vise nije jasno, tj. logicno

----------


## Calista

angie_88 od kud si narucila lh trakice?

----------


## Vlattka

Trakica ima na Aliju i eBayu jeftino, al treba cekati da dodju dosta.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Plus i minus, za 25eura sam narucila 25LH trakica i 17 HCG trakica. Od cega je 5eura za brzu dostavu. Narucila u nedilju, doslo danas. Stvarno brzo.

----------


## angie_88

Plus i minus se zovu na web-u, nisam bas jasno rekla  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Neke trakice skoro uvijek pokazu tu drugu crticu ali kao ta druga treba biti jednaka ili jaca od kontrolne... Ja se bas ne snalazim s njima iskreno. Moras valjda mjesec dana ih testirati i taj mj moras imato ovulaciju da bi valjda prepoznao tu boju te crtice hahahaah

----------


## sarasvati

Angie, neke uvijek pokazuju blagu. Koristi ih svaki dan sad u poslijepodnevnim satima i uočit ces kako ta druga tamni. Kada postane ista ili tamnija, tijekom 12-48 sati doci ce do O. Dosta širok raspon, ali zato treba djelovati cim se zove dvije isto tamne crte.  :Smile:

----------


## angie_88

To sam bas procitala sinoc prije spavanja, i meni je bilo malo konfuzno da folikulometrija kaze jedno a trakice drugo. Koristit cu ih svaki dan dva puta, a u pon mi je ponovno kod ginekologa pa cemo vidjeti. Mene malo brinu policisticki jajnici, jer do sada to nisam znala- za par dana mi je 30godina; znaci od 18godina redovito idem u ginekologa,  nitko ni rijeci o tome, a vjerujte mi da sam sigurno bila do sada u 10 razlicitih- pogotovo u periodu trudnoce i poslije. I to prvu trudnocu sam zanijela iz prve hahah tako da ja vjerujem cvrsto da se samo radi o kasnijoj ovulaciji

----------


## angie_88

Malo sam googlala o svacemu hahah i naisla na podatak da je zenama s policisticnim jajnicima LH stalno povisen. Tako da je vjerojatno to razlog za dvije linije, jer ista stvar je i danas. A jucer je ginek rekao da nema naznake ovulaciji.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 29. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

uf, nisam od jučer bila na forumu pa sad dok sve pohvatam!!!

*angie* dobro da si otišla!
Vezano za lh trakice, prije par godina sam ih koristila i koliko se sjećam stalno su mi se pokazivale dvije crte ali testna mora biti jača ili moraju biti barem jednake boje kada je O.
Meni nisu pasale, nisam na njima nikad mogla skužiti kad je O, za razliku od mjerenja bazalne što mi je super bilo - i to ti definitivno preporučam da probaš par ciklusa mjeriti,mjeri se ujutro čim se probudiš prije nego se ustaneš.  
A što se tiče policističnih jajnika ne znam puno o tome, ali znam cure sa tom dijagnozom koje su uspjele ostvariti trudnoće, znači imaju ovulacije, tako da ne brini! 
S tim da definitivno ispitaj još dr da ti pojasni šta točno ta dijagnoza podrazumjeva...

*ljube* kako si? kad ideš sutra? javi obavezno kako je bilo!

----------


## ljube555

> uf, nisam od jučer bila na forumu pa sad dok sve pohvatam!!!
> 
> *angie* dobro da si otišla!
> Vezano za lh trakice, prije par godina sam ih koristila i koliko se sjećam stalno su mi se pokazivale dvije crte ali testna mora biti jača ili moraju biti barem jednake boje kada je O.
> Meni nisu pasale, nisam na njima nikad mogla skužiti kad je O, za razliku od mjerenja bazalne što mi je super bilo - i to ti definitivno preporučam da probaš par ciklusa mjeriti,mjeri se ujutro čim se probudiš prije nego se ustaneš.  
> A što se tiče policističnih jajnika ne znam puno o tome, ali znam cure sa tom dijagnozom koje su uspjele ostvariti trudnoće, znači imaju ovulacije, tako da ne brini! 
> S tim da definitivno ispitaj još dr da ti pojasni šta točno ta dijagnoza podrazumjeva...
> 
> *ljube* kako si? kad ideš sutra? javi obavezno kako je bilo!


Hey, ujutro idem oko osam... Javim naravno... Cim zavrsim...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Evo me... Ovaj mjesec nemam ovulaciju.... Iduci mjesec krecimo sa klomifenom...

10dc endometr.jako jako tanak a folikul jedva jedva 6mm ljevom jajniku na desnom nema nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 30. 11.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Evo me... Ovaj mjesec nemam ovulaciju.... Iduci mjesec krecimo sa klomifenom...
> 
> 10dc endometr.jako jako tanak a folikul jedva jedva 6mm ljevom jajniku na desnom nema nista
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ljube žao mi je, jel znaš zašto nemaš O?
ja se bojim tih klomifena baš jako, a koliko znam oni isto stanjuju endometrij, jel ti to šta spominjao dr?

----------


## ljube555

> ljube žao mi je, jel znaš zašto nemaš O?
> ja se bojim tih klomifena baš jako, a koliko znam oni isto stanjuju endometrij, jel ti to šta spominjao dr?


Nista nije rekao u veze...ocito zbog god.nemam bas svaki mjesec O...za endom.nista nije rekao valjda tako treba biti..tanak endom zbog izostanka O... Klomifen pit cu od 5dc po jednu tabletu pet dana...i 12dc trebam doci na uzv...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jutro svima curama...ja sada nista ne kuzim ..ujutro idem na wc i krenuo prozirni iscjedak ko pocetkom plodnih dana i to jako puno... A rekao dr.da ne trebamo ovaj mjesec vise na folik.posto jako tanak endom.

Jedino tjesim se sa time sto MM tek dolazi 21.12 a prije ga nema

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pijjem marulju pa mozda od njej tako puno sluzi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 01.12.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube može biti stvarno od marulje, tko više zna!

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 02.12.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 03.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro curke!

Kako ste? Šta se događa? Šta ima novo?

----------


## ljube555

Kod mene nista sve po starom...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Cure meni danas 2dc...odnosno s obzirom da je lista vec tu onda sutra 3dc.
Nemam pojma kaj se desava...prosli puta kasnjenje, a sad skoro 10 dana ranije :/

----------


## chicha

Iva_777 bas cudno,zao mi je....jel ti curi jako?
Inace,kod mene sve po starom,konopljika i vrkuta u svakodnevnoj uporabi,O bila,akcija bila....pa čekamooooo....bez presinga i razmišljanja hoce li ista bit,veselimo se Bozicu

----------


## ljube555

> Iva_777 bas cudno,zao mi je....jel ti curi jako?
> Inace,kod mene sve po starom,konopljika i vrkuta u svakodnevnoj uporabi,O bila,akcija bila....pa čekamooooo....bez presinga i razmišljanja hoce li ista bit,veselimo se Bozicu


Konopljiku pijes u kojem obliku??? Ja morat cu izbaciti vrkutu stvarno od njej jednostavno uopce nemam sluzi totalno posusi... Marulju cu piti ovaj ciklus celi posto nemam ovaj ciklus ni O a ni MM... A iduci ciklus cu marulju do 12dc a pauza do M... 

Dal si imala sluz u toku O??? Posto pijes Vrkutu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Evo i mene s novostima.. danas druga folikulometrija, i nista od O. Folikul 4mm kao i nekidan. Ono moje polukrvarenje-vise tamno smedji iscjedak, dokor je pojasnio kao ljustenje endometrija jer nije doslo do O. A to mi se desava vec pola godine. 
Dobila sam terapiju Provera-progesteron,tjedan dana. Onda vi trebala prokrvariti, izazvana menstruacija,  a nakon toga krenuti s lijekom koji se zove Letrozol(citam da je to nesto kao Klomifen). 9ti dan folikulometrija, i ako bide O, jer je ovim lijekom poticemo, predlaze inseminaciju.
Oba jajnika policisticna, nema O, imam i Hashimoto... mislim da mi je to najbolja opcija. Sto vi kazete? Volila bih cut ako koja od vas ima iskustvo s ovom situacijom jer ja sam malo zbunjena... a s Vitom sam zanijela iz prve... a sada sam doslovce proglasena neplodnom..

----------


## ljube555

> Evo i mene s novostima.. danas druga folikulometrija, i nista od O. Folikul 4mm kao i nekidan. Ono moje polukrvarenje-vise tamno smedji iscjedak, dokor je pojasnio kao ljustenje endometrija jer nije doslo do O. A to mi se desava vec pola godine. 
> Dobila sam terapiju Provera-progesteron,tjedan dana. Onda vi trebala prokrvariti, izazvana menstruacija,  a nakon toga krenuti s lijekom koji se zove Letrozol(citam da je to nesto kao Klomifen). 9ti dan folikulometrija, i ako bide O, jer je ovim lijekom poticemo, predlaze inseminaciju.
> Oba jajnika policisticna, nema O, imam i Hashimoto... mislim da mi je to najbolja opcija. Sto vi kazete? Volila bih cut ako koja od vas ima iskustvo s ovom situacijom jer ja sam malo zbunjena... a s Vitom sam zanijela iz prve... a sada sam doslovce proglasena neplodnom..


Tako draga moja i kod mene..u trecem mjesecu ove god.ostala trudna iz prve u sedmom mjesecu kiretaza i nakon toga svaki ciklus O bez sluzi ali otkrili smo na kraju to sto ja uopce cini se nemam O bar ovaj ciklus nula bodova...isto krecim sa klomifenom od 5dc i 11dc imam folikum.ali ne inseminacija...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Predlaze tempirani odnos ili inseminaciju. Ja sam ga pitala sto je po njemu bolji odabir s obzirom na cijelu situaciju od prije i sada, i on je rekao inseminacija. Tako da uopce nisam puno mislila, rekla sam idemo onda. 
Iskreno, nisam ocekivala uopce ovakav razvoj situacije, ostavilo me iznenadjenu i pomalo zbunjenu, ali sto je tu je. Idemo se boriti za srecicu i dugicu, drugacije ne mozemo

----------


## ljube555

> Predlaze tempirani odnos ili inseminaciju. Ja sam ga pitala sto je po njemu bolji odabir s obzirom na cijelu situaciju od prije i sada, i on je rekao inseminacija. Tako da uopce nisam puno mislila, rekla sam idemo onda. 
> Iskreno, nisam ocekivala uopce ovakav razvoj situacije, ostavilo me iznenadjenu i pomalo zbunjenu, ali sto je tu je. Idemo se boriti za srecicu i dugicu, drugacije ne mozemo


Tempirani odnos...

Vjerujem ti, i ja sam ostala u soku dok je rekao da nema O.....

Vidit cemo kako bude sa klomifenom...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 04.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## chicha

> Konopljiku pijes u kojem obliku??? Ja morat cu izbaciti vrkutu stvarno od njej jednostavno uopce nemam sluzi totalno posusi... Marulju cu piti ovaj ciklus celi posto nemam ovaj ciklus ni O a ni MM... A iduci ciklus cu marulju do 12dc a pauza do M... 
> 
> Dal si imala sluz u toku O??? Posto pijes Vrkutu???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Konopljiku pijem kao tinkturu 4kapi s 1dl vode na tašte,a sa vrkutom nisam skuzila da mi nema sluzi,bas mogu zamjetit kad mi stize O,a druga stvar,moj prijedlog ti je ako ides s tbl.onda ne uzimas alternativu i obrnuto.Alternativa a niti tbl ti nece izregulirat ciklus i stanje kroz pola godine.

----------


## ljube555

> Konopljiku pijem kao tinkturu 4kapi s 1dl vode na tašte,a sa vrkutom nisam skuzila da mi nema sluzi,bas mogu zamjetit kad mi stize O,a druga stvar,moj prijedlog ti je ako ides s tbl.onda ne uzimas alternativu i obrnuto.Alternativa a niti tbl ti nece izregulirat ciklus i stanje kroz pola godine.


Sve ja to znam.... Pijem trenutno samo marulja posto ona vise manje za sluz... Iduci mjesec ne pijem nista posto krrecem sa klomifenom...jedino pijem folik i omega stalno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 05.12.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 06.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube i angie znači od sljedećeg ciklusa ide stimulacija i inseminacija? 
Tebi ljube nije ni preporučio insemimaciju ili ti ne želiš? Ako meni ne uspje ovaj ciklus onda smo sljedeći zajedno u istim postupcima, jer mislim da će i meni onda dati klomifene ili nešto slično...

Chicha i justme kakva je kod vas situacija, ima kakvih simptoma?
Iva jel planiraš ti kakav uzv ili hormone vaditi zbog ovih problema sa dužim/kraćim ciklusima?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube i angie znači od sljedećeg ciklusa ide stimulacija i inseminacija? 
> Tebi ljube nije ni preporučio insemimaciju ili ti ne želiš? Ako meni ne uspje ovaj ciklus onda smo sljedeći zajedno u istim postupcima, jer mislim da će i meni onda dati klomifene ili nešto slično...
> 
> Chicha i justme kakva je kod vas situacija, ima kakvih simptoma?
> Iva jel planiraš ti kakav uzv ili hormone vaditi zbog ovih problema sa dužim/kraćim ciklusima?


Iduci ciklus klomifen i uzv i tempirane odnos... .. pocinem od 5dc jednu na dan ...11dc uzv imam... Sada cekam kad dode M... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja imam svaki pms simptome tako da ništa ne gledam hahahahaha
Jeli ovo jedno od duzih odbrojavanja?

----------


## angie_88

Ja sam trenutno na Provera tabletama 2x1 7 dana. Nakon prijelomnog krvarenja-izazvane menstruacije, 2-6 dan trebam uzimati Letrozol 3x1, a 9.dan folikulometrija. I dogovor za inseminaciju. Srecom imam toliko obaveza da mi vrijeme prebrzo leti, pa se nadam da ce i taj dan brzo doci.

----------


## Purple Lu

Angie hoće, brzo će doći, svi kažu da im najgore čekanje poslje... Meni osobno sve nekako brzo prolazi...

Justme mislim da si u pravu, čini mi se ovo dosta dugo odbrojavanje!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 07.12.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 09.12.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

----------


## ljube555

Cure, kaj ima novo???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 10.12.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

ljube ništa posebno, kod tebe?
Izgleda da su svi u božićnom raspoloženju i ne prate listu i forum  :lool:

----------


## ljube555

> ljube ništa posebno, kod tebe?
> Izgleda da su svi u božićnom raspoloženju i ne prate listu i forum


Ocito [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Kod mene postarom... Cekamo 1dc i pocinemo sa 5dc klomifen...bas sam happy nekako!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 11.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc


Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

ljube kad misliš da će doći M? 
angie ti isto sad čekaš da dođe?

ne znam jel znate dok se koriste utrogestani može li doći M? 
ili ih trebam prestati uzimati da bi dobila??? ili to nema uopće veze sa M?!

----------


## EmaG.

Drage moje, možete i mene dodati na ovo odbrojavanje?
Danas mi je 6 dc, pa kako smo odlučili ponovno pokušati od ovog mjeseca, priključujem se tek sad  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> ljube kad misliš da će doći M? 
> angie ti isto sad čekaš da dođe?
> 
> ne znam jel znate dok se koriste utrogestani može li doći M? 
> ili ih trebam prestati uzimati da bi dobila??? ili to nema uopće veze sa M?!


U pon.bi trebala dobiti negdje...

Ja sam dobila pod utrogestanom vise kao smedi iscjedak a dok test bio neg.onda sam prestala piti i prokrvarila pravo....ti brojis ili????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Drage moje, možete i mene dodati na ovo odbrojavanje?
> Danas mi je 6 dc, pa kako smo odlučili ponovno pokušati od ovog mjeseca, priključujem se tek sad


Dobro dosla i cim prije otisla na drugu temu[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Meni je danas 10dana od inseminacije, u subotu bi trebala ići betu vaditi, ali ne ide mi se ako će biti minus na testu, i u tom slučaju želim da što prije dođe M

Ema dobrodošla, od sutra te dodam na listu, sretno!

----------


## Purple Lu

Na koji dan si radila test ljube? Koji si dan prestala sa utrogestanima?

----------


## ljube555

> Na koji dan si radila test ljube? Koji si dan prestala sa utrogestanima?


15dan nakon ovulaciji vadila betu i krenulo smede...prvi put bila beta nula a drugi put 231

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Tiwi

Bok cure, vidim da imate jako puno iskustva pa bih tu pitala za savjet. Naime, jucer sam pocela s terapijom Duphastona, jer mi je mjesecnica divljala zadnjih pola godine (22 dana pa 35 dana isl) i sad cec 65 dana je nema a bas sam imala i probadanja i mislila da je kasna O i svasta nesto. Nakon 2 negativna testa ginekologica me pogledala na uzv i vidjela ciste na oba jajnika (2 i 3cm). Sad bih trebala uzimati duphastone 10 dana, pa 6 dan menstruacije na kontrolni uzv da vidimo jesu li ciste otisle. 
E sad, mene malo muci sto sam vec jutros vidjela tragove krvi na toal. papiru a kako dan prolazi bolovi su sve jaci. U donjem dijelu ledja bas uzasni. Je li to normalno? Malo sam isprepadana jer nisam nikad do sad imala ciste (ili nisam za njih znala)

----------


## chicha

Vrlo lako da su ti ciste/cista pukle vec.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 12.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

*tiwi* nažalost ili nasreću (moju) o cistama ne znam ništa,pa ti nemam neki savjet za dati... Ali isto bi posumnjala da su pukle ciste...

*chicha* kakva je kod tebe situacija?* justme*??? Hoćete raditi test?

Ja sam jutros radila test, nema ničega ni u tragovima! još dva dana pa ću sigurno znati  :štrika:

----------


## justme409

Ja cekam m...
Nista ne racunam i nicem se ne nadam i tako mi je najbolje hahaaha

----------


## Purple Lu

A kad misliš da bi trebala doći?

----------


## angie_88

Ja sam 1 dc. Prekinula sam u pon s Provera tabl za izazivanje M, i napokon jutros procurila. Od sutra pocinjem s Letrozol, a 9.dc folikulom. Eh sad, to je iduci petak, i sad sam sigurna da ce plodni dan pasti oko Bozica taman-onaj dan za inseminaciju. Bas sam racunala. Pa mozda ipak ovaj mjesec budemo samo tempirani odnos.. vidjet cu sto ginek kaze. Purple Lu, ti si bila na inseminaciji ovaj mjesec, jel da? Kazi mi please, da li je potrebno uzimati u toj fazi jos koje tablete?

----------


## justme409

Mislim da je jucer trebala. Stigli oni testovi s ebaya. Neg. Plus opet iscjedak iz dojki tako da 27.sam u zgu na kontroli toga

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 13.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

angie nisam sigurna što me točno pitaš... ako misliš na prvu fazu ciklusa,do ovulacije, ja nisam ništa uzimala od ljekova jer je bio prirodni ciklus, ali može ti gin dati i neku stimulaciju npr.klomifene ili nenki sličan ljek...

----------


## justme409

Danas 2dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 16.12.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 17.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## chicha

Pišite 2dc nažalost....
Cili tjedan sam bila u drugom filmu i daleko od kompa...
Ovaj sam ciklus mislila da je to to 100%...bas sam imala nadu da sam T...i jucer sam totalno potonula kad je stigla vještica...

----------


## chicha

Kakvo je stanje kod drugih cura?jel se spremate za Božić?ljube555 hoćeš radit test?

----------


## ljube555

> Kakvo je stanje kod drugih cura?jel se spremate za Božić?ljube555 hoćeš radit test?


Ne...ovaj mjesec cekam M posto nije mi MM bio doma vec pet tjedana na putu je i tek dolazi 21.12 a i ovaj mjesec nisam imala O... Cekam M i ko namjerno nema njej...trebala danas doci i svakih sat vremena sam u iscekivanju... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Pišite 2dc nažalost....
> Cili tjedan sam bila u drugom filmu i daleko od kompa...
> Ovaj sam ciklus mislila da je to to 100%...bas sam imala nadu da sam T...i jucer sam totalno potonula kad je stigla vještica...


Sta imate dalje u planu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam 1 dc. Prekinula sam u pon s Provera tabl za izazivanje M, i napokon jutros procurila. Od sutra pocinjem s Letrozol, a 9.dc folikulom. Eh sad, to je iduci petak, i sad sam sigurna da ce plodni dan pasti oko Bozica taman-onaj dan za inseminaciju. Bas sam racunala. Pa mozda ipak ovaj mjesec budemo samo tempirani odnos.. vidjet cu sto ginek kaze. Purple Lu, ti si bila na inseminaciji ovaj mjesec, jel da? Kazi mi please, da li je potrebno uzimati u toj fazi jos koje tablete?


Draga, kako napreduje???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

> Sta imate dalje u planu???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Poslje nove godine cemo na kontrole,da vidimo sta i kako dalje....

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 18.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav svima!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
Sada dok cekam M njoj nema...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Ja sam upravo popila zadnju tabletu za poticanje O, u petak mi je prva folikulometrija. Vjerujte mi da ne znam sto bih; tempirani odnos ili inseminaciju. Ginekolog preporucava ovo drugo, a ja se bojim da ne bude uzaludno, s mojim prevelikim ocekivanjima- jer poznajem sebe, vjecni optimist da ce uvik biti sve dobro... u svakom slucaju, znam da mi slijede dani iscekivanja sto god da odlucim. Trenutno me reže nisko u stomaku, pocela sam lagano se napuhivati, ne znam da li je to ginekoloski i znak da su tablete pocele nesto izazivati u mome tijelu-mojim jajnicima, ili je znak mog vjecnog problema napuhnutosti. Ali boli put jajnika... vidjet cemo u petak u svakom slucaju.

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam upravo popila zadnju tabletu za poticanje O, u petak mi je prva folikulometrija. Vjerujte mi da ne znam sto bih; tempirani odnos ili inseminaciju. Ginekolog preporucava ovo drugo, a ja se bojim da ne bude uzaludno, s mojim prevelikim ocekivanjima- jer poznajem sebe, vjecni optimist da ce uvik biti sve dobro... u svakom slucaju, znam da mi slijede dani iscekivanja sto god da odlucim. Trenutno me reže nisko u stomaku, pocela sam lagano se napuhivati, ne znam da li je to ginekoloski i znak da su tablete pocele nesto izazivati u mome tijelu-mojim jajnicima, ili je znak mog vjecnog problema napuhnutosti. Ali boli put jajnika... vidjet cemo u petak u svakom slucaju.


Sretno draga!!!! 

Ja sam jos nisam dobila M i vec me to malo izluduje...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

> Sretno draga!!!! 
> 
> Ja sam jos nisam dobila M i vec me to malo izluduje...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube doci ce, probaj misli okupirati necime.Tada uvijek dođu  :Smile:  Koliko stete same sebi nacinimo konstantnim udaranjem po mozgu, nismo cesto ni same svjesne. ❤

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube doci ce, probaj misli okupirati necime.Tada uvijek dođu  Koliko stete same sebi nacinimo konstantnim udaranjem po mozgu, nismo cesto ni same svjesne. [emoji173]


Bas sam zalosna...dok trebam krenutii sa klomifenom onda kasni M... I na uzv trebam ici 11dc i sada ili ce to pasti za vikend ili za neradni dane... Uzas...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Ma otici ces u bolnicu u ambulantu ako treba, neka ti ginek napise uputnicu. Sve ima rjesenje, i sve ce biti dobro. Meni je sad 9dc folikulom, i koliko sam razumjela, taman bi mi I trebala biti na Bozic; nije me briga, koliko placam ginekologe ima da to nekako nastima dan prije, poslije, i da bude tu i odradi svoj posao.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 19.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Ja sam upravo popila zadnju tabletu za poticanje O, u petak mi je prva folikulometrija. Vjerujte mi da ne znam sto bih; tempirani odnos ili inseminaciju. Ginekolog preporucava ovo drugo, a ja se bojim da ne bude uzaludno, s mojim prevelikim ocekivanjima- jer poznajem sebe, vjecni optimist da ce uvik biti sve dobro... u svakom slucaju, znam da mi slijede dani iscekivanja sto god da odlucim. Trenutno me reže nisko u stomaku, pocela sam lagano se napuhivati, ne znam da li je to ginekoloski i znak da su tablete pocele nesto izazivati u mome tijelu-mojim jajnicima, ili je znak mog vjecnog problema napuhnutosti. Ali boli put jajnika... vidjet cemo u petak u svakom slucaju.


angie odi na inseminaciju, pa veća ti je šansa nego kod tempiranih, znam da je teško čekati ali brzo će ti proći, i šta fali što si optimist? i trebaš biti!

----------


## Purple Lu

> Bas sam zalosna...dok trebam krenutii sa klomifenom onda kasni M... I na uzv trebam ici 11dc i sada ili ce to pasti za vikend ili za neradni dane... Uzas...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ljube pa onda još bolje što ti ne dolazi! Taman da ti za par dana dođe i izbjeći ćeš sve neradne dane  :Wink: 

Uvijek je tako kad čekaš nikad dočekati!!! 
Ja od subote čekam da dođe m pa da možemo ponovo krenuti sa inseminacijama, a nikako da dođe!
Uvijek je tako, kad želiš da dođe nema je, kad ne želiš evo je! 
Tako da sam se prestala zamarati! 
Božić je i želim uživati i ne razmišljati, kad bude bit će i nemogu na to utjecati, ne zamaram se i baš se dobro osjećam zbog toga!!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 20.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc


Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## justme409

Koje odbrojavanje hahahahaha svi na kraju cekaju tu m kad ce vise hahahaha
I svi skoro probleme s ovulacijom hahahaa
Ajmo Bozic je, veselje i radost i to sve, hrana, pice  :Smile:  posli nove cemo se opet brinuti

----------


## ljube555

> Koje odbrojavanje hahahahaha svi na kraju cekaju tu m kad ce vise hahahaha
> I svi skoro probleme s ovulacijom hahahaa
> Ajmo Bozic je, veselje i radost i to sve, hrana, pice  posli nove cemo se opet brinuti


Upravu si[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Ali opet me to izluduje vec pomalo[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Moram pitati, nešto mi nije jasno, a nisam ulovila info o tome na prvim stranicama :D
Nisam do sad obraćala pozornost, ali u kojem trenu netko pređe iz odbrojavalica u (ne)čekalice?  :Smile: 
Nakon ovulacije?

----------


## angie_88

Ženice drage, danas sam imala folikulometriju-9dc. Dva dominantna folikula jedan 16 drugi 17mm, ostali manji. Ginekolog mi je rekao moguci blizanci? Sutra si navecer moram dati injekciju koju je nazvao "štoperica", a na Badnjak inseminacija. Kaze, prosli Badnjak inseminacija uspjesna, nadam se i ovaj. Eto, ipak sam se odlucila slusati doktora, bez ikakvog suvisnog razmisljanja i vaganja. Pa cemo vidjeti..

----------


## ljube555

> Ženice drage, danas sam imala folikulometriju-9dc. Dva dominantna folikula jedan 16 drugi 17mm, ostali manji. Ginekolog mi je rekao moguci blizanci? Sutra si navecer moram dati injekciju koju je nazvao "štoperica", a na Badnjak inseminacija. Kaze, prosli Badnjak inseminacija uspjesna, nadam se i ovaj. Eto, ipak sam se odlucila slusati doktora, bez ikakvog suvisnog razmisljanja i vaganja. Pa cemo vidjeti..


Sretno draga od svega srca

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure, danas krenulo oko deset ujutro smedi iscjedak a pri brisanju crveno na papiru ali ne u velikoj kolicine, dal ja racunam od sutra 1dc dok krene jace krvarenje ili da racunam danas 1dc???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Meni je rekao ginekolog cim je krvarenje, pa i slabije, to se racuna 1DC. Jedino ako je smedji iscjedak i sukrvica pri brisanju, to jos nije.

----------


## angie_88

Ja evo imam pitanje, ne znam ima li koja za dati savjet da je to vec prosla. Sada u 21h dajem si stopericu, a u pon u 9h inseminacija zakazana. Maloprije krenuli jaki bolovi u jajnicima, i ja napravila LH test trakicom, skoro pa iste jacine obje crtice. E sada, strah me da nije O krenula, koliko nakon trakica krece? Jucer sam bila na folikulom, valjda vi to ginek vidio. Mislim se samo zbog zakazanog termina, jer me strah sada da ne prodju ti najplodniji sati, a ne smijemo imati odnose do tada hahahaa

----------


## ljube555

> Ja evo imam pitanje, ne znam ima li koja za dati savjet da je to vec prosla. Sada u 21h dajem si stopericu, a u pon u 9h inseminacija zakazana. Maloprije krenuli jaki bolovi u jajnicima, i ja napravila LH test trakicom, skoro pa iste jacine obje crtice. E sada, strah me da nije O krenula, koliko nakon trakica krece? Jucer sam bila na folikulom, valjda vi to ginek vidio. Mislim se samo zbog zakazanog termina, jer me strah sada da ne prodju ti najplodniji sati, a ne smijemo imati odnose do tada hahahaa


Netko kaze da nastupa od 12 do 24 sata netko opet od 24 do 48sati...a sada ti znaj... 

Znaci oko sest popoldne krenula bas krv onda ja mogu racunati danas prvi dan ciklusa???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja evo imam pitanje, ne znam ima li koja za dati savjet da je to vec prosla. Sada u 21h dajem si stopericu, a u pon u 9h inseminacija zakazana. Maloprije krenuli jaki bolovi u jajnicima, i ja napravila LH test trakicom, skoro pa iste jacine obje crtice. E sada, strah me da nije O krenula, koliko nakon trakica krece? Jucer sam bila na folikulom, valjda vi to ginek vidio. Mislim se samo zbog zakazanog termina, jer me strah sada da ne prodju ti najplodniji sati, a ne smijemo imati odnose do tada hahahaa


Ali ako nije isti jos onda ne krenula O... Napravili jos sutra trakicu..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

> Netko kaze da nastupa od 12 do 24 sata netko opet od 24 do 48sati...a sada ti znaj... 
> 
> Znaci oko sest popoldne krenula bas krv onda ja mogu racunati danas prvi dan ciklusa???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da, danas ti je 1dc. Provjereno, izludila sam s tim pitanjima svog ginekologa.

----------


## angie_88

Štoperica primljena, dala mi je prijateljica babica  :Smile:  Kaze da nije moguce da danas je vec O dosla sama od sebe jer su jucer folikuli bili 17mm, a to je rano za pucanje. Ali od ovog sto sam sad primila ce puknuti kroz 24-36h. Eto, jos malo, brojim u satima  :Smile: )) A jajnici vec rade kao malo postrojenje, iako u mene cijeli ciklus nesto mucka doli

----------


## Purple Lu

> Moram pitati, nešto mi nije jasno, a nisam ulovila info o tome na prvim stranicama :D
> Nisam do sad obraćala pozornost, ali u kojem trenu netko pređe iz odbrojavalica u (ne)čekalice? 
> Nakon ovulacije?


25 dc i ides u nečekalice  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Purple Lu

Angie bas sam ti to htjela napisati, dobro je sve to, držim fige da uspije iz prve  :Heart:

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 22.12.2018. 

(Ne) čekalice

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube ne znam jel ti ostaješ na listi? To sam se pitala kad smo mi sa inseminacijama krenuli, jel mogu biti na listi ili ne??
Ne znam koja su pravila, ali mi se čini da bi se mi (angie, ti i ja) trebali "preseliti" na mpo teme...

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube ne znam jel ti ostaješ na listi? To sam se pitala kad smo mi sa inseminacijama krenuli, jel mogu biti na listi ili ne??
> Ne znam koja su pravila, ali mi se čini da bi se mi (angie, ti i ja) trebali "preseliti" na mpo teme...


Nemam ja inseminaciju...samo klomifen da izazovim O...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Pa jel možemo onda angie i ja biti isto na listi ili ne?

----------


## ljube555

> Pa jel možemo onda angie i ja biti isto na listi ili ne?


Ja mislim da mozete

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Inseminacija obavljena. Sada cekamo da vidimo sto ce biti. Boli me dosta donji dio stomaka, ali vjerujem da je to normalno. Držite fige da bude uspjesno

----------


## EmaG.

Angie, baš sam u pauzi od gužve doletila na forum samo da ti zaželim sreću danas, da sve dobro prođe i da sljedeće godine ovaj dan uživaš sa svojim bebolincem  :Heart:

----------


## angie_88

> Angie, baš sam u pauzi od gužve doletila na forum samo da ti zaželim sreću danas, da sve dobro prođe i da sljedeće godine ovaj dan uživaš sa svojim bebolincem


Hvala draga! Nemam ocekivanja, i srecom pa dolazi Bozic i blagdani, a u cetv idem na put, tako da se nadam da cu zaokupiti misli i vrijeme ce brze proletjeti dok ne dodje vrijeme za test. Imam pripremljenih 20ak hcg test trakica hahhaa to sam na prije mjesec dana jos kupila, i nadam se da ce donijeti srecu! Citala sam da se ne testirati ranije zbog injekcije koju sam primila, jer sadrzi hcg i moze pokazati lazno pozitivan test. Tako da cu nastojat izdrzati 2 tjedna bez testiranja... ma koga ja lazem, ajde barem 10dana hahahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Inseminacija obavljena. Sada cekamo da vidimo sto ce biti. Boli me dosta donji dio stomaka, ali vjerujem da je to normalno. Držite fige da bude uspjesno


Sretna draga od svega srca i bude uspjesno...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Drage moje majke, one koje to jesu, koje jos nisu, ali cvrsto vjerujem da nam je zajednicka poveznica svima- da cemo u buducnosti biti majke! Zelim vam sretan Bozic, puno plusica, ali i prihvacanja minusica i vjere u Bozju volju. Nekada, ustvari vrlo cesto je tesko prihvatiti, ali kada se vjeruje u nesto, sve dobiva veci smisao i nadu. Ja vjerujem u nas i nasu ljubav prema nasoj djeci; neke od nas imaju srecu pokraj sebe da ih grle, neke od nas ih samo grle u snovima i mislima, neke jos nisu osjetile koja je to radost dati zivot i gledati ga pored sebe... Kaze moja baba uvik:"Dite moje, dat ce Bog!", i ja u to virujen. Na danasnji dan posebno, dan kada slavimo rodjenje malog Isusa, ali i mastamo o rodjenju nasih dugica. Žene moje, jos jednom sretno vam svima i zelim vam da se danas puno grlite, ljubite, smijete, slavite život u punom smislu! ❤

----------


## ljube555

Drage cure i majke!!!! Sretan i Blagoslovljen Bozic svima!!! I neka nam svima iduca godina bude uspjesna i da dobijemo malenog andela!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Curke svima sretan Božić od srca!!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 26.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Mi smo ovaj ciklus ipak preskočili pa ćemo sljedeći probati sa inseminacijom opet...
angie držim fige da uspje iz prve!!!

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam danas pocela sa klomifenom..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

> Mi smo ovaj ciklus ipak preskočili pa ćemo sljedeći probati sa inseminacijom opet...
> angie držim fige da uspje iz prve!!!


Hvalaaa ❤ Ja sam od inseminacije radila LH i HCG testove svaki dan, mislim, od pon, iz razloga sto sam cula da od štoperice budu lazno pozitivni, posto je to injekcija hcg-a. I da, napokon su bili pozitivni svi testovi

----------


## angie_88



----------


## angie_88

i jucer navecer negativan i jedan i drugi. Eh sad sam mirna, sad sam sigurna da nema vise tih hormona od injekcije i ako za 10 dana dobijem plus, nije lazan.

----------


## angie_88

> Ja sam danas pocela sa klomifenom..
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube sretno! Ja ti savjetujem stopericu da trazis ako ti je ne da ginek, i poprati sve s LH trakicama ako ti ne napravi uzv-kao sto meni nije, da vidis da je doslo do O.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube sretno! Ja ti savjetujem stopericu da trazis ako ti je ne da ginek, i poprati sve s LH trakicama ako ti ne napravi uzv-kao sto meni nije, da vidis da je doslo do O.


Ja cu traziti da mi napravi uzv da vidimo dal doslo do O...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> i jucer navecer negativan i jedan i drugi. Eh sad sam mirna, sad sam sigurna da nema vise tih hormona od injekcije i ako za 10 dana dobijem plus, nije lazan.


Ali imam doma i LH trakice pa cu pratiti sa time... Prvo cu znati na uzv dal uopce imam kakve folikule a to bude 12dc...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 30.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

bok curke, kako ste????

----------


## justme409

Ja cekam nalaze hormona. Odradila i taj dio napokon  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> bok curke, kako ste????


Ja cekam prvi uzv sutra ce biti 10dc ..

Dosta osjecam jajnike..a sutra cemo viditi na cemu smo...ali dosta sam opustena i vise ne forsiram nista... I ne polazem bas neku nadu da bude sta od toga... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Testirala sam ovaj ciklus s LH trakicama da vidim kako stojim s ovulacijom i čini mi se da sam ju dva puta ulovila. Rijetko je, ali dogodi se. 
Tako da sad planiram kroz sljedećih par dana probati s testom za trudnoću, pa ćemo vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Testirala sam ovaj ciklus s LH trakicama da vidim kako stojim s ovulacijom i čini mi se da sam ju dva puta ulovila. Rijetko je, ali dogodi se. 
> Tako da sad planiram kroz sljedećih par dana probati s testom za trudnoću, pa ćemo vidjeti


Ikod mene isto bilo u trecem mjesecu dvje O tako rekao dr.i zato bili trojkice ali nazalost lose zavrsilo se... Ali tebi zelim od srca poz.ishod...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 31.12.2018.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Justme bravo, bolje da si provjeriš jel sve ok! 
Ljube držim fige za uzv da sve dobro prođe! 
Ema isto sretno i da ti ovaj ciklus bude dobitni!

Curke želim vam svima sve najbolje u novoj godini!!!!

----------


## EmaG.

Hvala ti Purple!  :Smile: 

I od mene svima sve najbolje i da 2019. bude TA godina!  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Justme bravo, bolje da si provjeriš jel sve ok! 
> Ljube držim fige za uzv da sve dobro prođe! 
> Ema isto sretno i da ti ovaj ciklus bude dobitni!
> 
> Curke želim vam svima sve najbolje u novoj godini!!!!


Evo me sa uzv... Jedan dominan.folikul   na lijevom jajniku od 23mm O negdje nastupa veceras ili sutra..preporuka odnosa veceras sutra i prekosutra ima jos dva sitna na desnom ali nista od toga..endom.7mm malo me to zabrinjava da je tanak.... Prvo rekao dr.da nista od O opet ali poslije ipak isao gledati volumen i krvni kapilari samog folikula i izacilo njemu procjenu i mjere i rekao da ipak bude doslo do O... Sretan bio vise nego ja... U petak imam uzv da vidimo dal je pukao... 

Sta se tice plodne sluzi rekao da ne igra bas neku veliku ulogu ako ne primjeti se na wc pri brisanju nego da unutra toga ima uvijek dovoljno koliko treba...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Svima nama Sretna 2019 godina i da svima nama urodi najljepsim plodom!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Sretna vam,plodna i blagoslovljena nova godina.
Ja na godišnjem bas gustala i nisam ni ulazila na forum..
Jutros na wc-u i na papiru sukrvica,ocito ovulacijsko krvarenje....uopce ne znam sad sta ce bit s ovim ciklusom

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 01.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Hvala cure  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

ljube to su super vijesti, držim fige!!!!

----------


## justme409

Neka nova bude plodna!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 02.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure!

Ema i iva_777 kad će biti test????

----------


## EmaG.

Ja ću u nedjelju ujutro probati. To bi bio dan nakon što je predviđeno da dobijem po app koju koristim, ali i 14. dan od ovulacije, pa je možda sigurnije da bi tada i trebala doći. 
Inače, dogodilo mi se jučer rano ujutro nešto baš čudno, što mi se inače nikada ne događa, a to je da mi je prokrvario nos i dragi me u šali pitao jel to možda znači da sam trudna i onda sam se sjetila da sam još prije znala čitati o tome da ženama to zna biti jedan od ranih znakova, a i da se zna protegnuti nekad i kroz cijelo prvo tromjesečje. Eto, znam da zvuči navučeno, inače ne volim takve stvari pa ne bi spominjala da nisam baš dosta o tome čitala jučer. 
Tako da, držmo fige :D


Angie, kako si ti?

----------


## ljube555

> Ja ću u nedjelju ujutro probati. To bi bio dan nakon što je predviđeno da dobijem po app koju koristim, ali i 14. dan od ovulacije, pa je možda sigurnije da bi tada i trebala doći. 
> Inače, dogodilo mi se jučer rano ujutro nešto baš čudno, što mi se inače nikada ne događa, a to je da mi je prokrvario nos i dragi me u šali pitao jel to možda znači da sam trudna i onda sam se sjetila da sam još prije znala čitati o tome da ženama to zna biti jedan od ranih znakova, a i da se zna protegnuti nekad i kroz cijelo prvo tromjesečje. Eto, znam da zvuči navučeno, inače ne volim takve stvari pa ne bi spominjala da nisam baš dosta o tome čitala jučer. 
> Tako da, držmo fige :D
> 
> 
> Angie, kako si ti?


Ajme draga drzim fige!!!! Ja nusam imala krvarenje ali mi znala cesto dogoditi dok sam ispuhala nos i bila tad krv...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Ema držim fige, ajde pišni taj plus pa da u novu krenemo sa novim odbrojavanjem!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 03.01.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc

----------


## angie_88

Ja sam dobro, jutros uocila nekakav iscjedak, kao smedjkasto blagi. E sada, pricala sam jucer s med sestrom s odjela humane reprodukcije, kaze mi da sam po LH trakicama ovulirala 25.12. i da mi se od 26og racunaju dani poslije, a ne kao sto sam ja odmah od insemin koja je bila 24og. Kaze da bi sad trebala biti inseminacija i da jos sacekam jer je rano. Boli me lagano od jucer u jajnicima, nista jako, takodjer nisko ledja , samo mi se spava- inace spavam max 5-6h dnevno. Zadnja 3 dana sam gledala temp, 36.5, inace ja imam nizu, oko 36. Jutros u 5ipo se budim mokra. Mjerim trmp, 36. Da li je moguce da je doslo do inseminacije pa je pala, ili ja to umisljam hahah. I jos nesto, nepce kao da mi je nateklo, ustvari kao da sam jela puno bombona pa me boli na dodir jezikom. A nista nisam jela . Je li to moze bit neki cudni simptom hahahah

----------


## angie_88

Inace, kako sam napravila vec test i n3gativan je ja sam uvjerena da nece biti plus, iako mi svi govore da je jos rano. Ja nekako vjerujem da se kod insemin to sve trebalo odigrati prije

----------


## angie_88

> Ja sam dobro, jutros uocila nekakav iscjedak, kao smedjkasto blagi. E sada, pricala sam jucer s med sestrom s odjela humane reprodukcije, kaze mi da sam po LH trakicama ovulirala 25.12. i da mi se od 26og racunaju dani poslije, a ne kao sto sam ja odmah od insemin koja je bila 24og. Kaze da bi sad trebala biti inseminacija i da jos sacekam jer je rano. Boli me lagano od jucer u jajnicima, nista jako, takodjer nisko ledja , samo mi se spava- inace spavam max 5-6h dnevno. Zadnja 3 dana sam gledala temp, 36.5, inace ja imam nizu, oko 36. Jutros u 5ipo se budim mokra. Mjerim trmp, 36. Da li je moguce da je doslo do inseminacije pa je pala, ili ja to umisljam hahah. I jos nesto, nepce kao da mi je nateklo, ustvari kao da sam jela puno bombona pa me boli na dodir jezikom. A nista nisam jela . Je li to moze bit neki cudni simptom hahahah


Ne do inseminacije vec implantacije, zbunjena sam skroz  :Smile: )))

----------


## EmaG.

Jaoo Angie to zvuči dobro! :Smile:  implantacija i bude tako svijetlo smeđa i prestane, a da je početak menge onda bi samo nastavila krvariti. Tako je meni bilo prvi put i od tog trena sam znala da je uspjelo :Smile:  samo, ne može ti onda još niti biti pozitivan jer tek od implantacije počinje hcg rasti u tijelu i treba mu koji dan da ga ulovi test. Zato ja isto čekam do nedjelje i ako me dobijem m., radim test.

Uh uh nadajmo se da nova godina nosi nova odbrojavanja :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Ne do inseminacije vec implantacije, zbunjena sam skroz )))


Draga moja, ja mislim da je rano jos... Daj napravi u ned.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Tako mi je odmah nakon inseminacije i rekao ginek, nedjelju, ali ja ga naravno nisam slusala... tesko izdrzat znate sve

----------


## Purple Lu

cure držim  :fige:  za nedjelju!!!!!

----------


## angie_88

http://i65.tinypic.com/257kld3.jpg

----------


## angie_88

Žene mojeeee, da li i vi vidite nestoooo??????

----------


## ljube555

> Žene mojeeee, da li i vi vidite nestoooo??????


Da ti iskreno kazem ja ne vidim nista...[emoji25]

Ali ti ne mozes docekati se ned.???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Izgleda da ne mogu. Posto imam doma test trakica koje sam kupila prije 2 mjeseca, namami me da provjerim. Ja vidim drugu crticu, i to ocito. Ali moze biti i lazna jel.. Sve je moguce

----------


## EmaG.

Joj angie ne bi ti htjela davati lažnu nadu, ali kao da se vidi nešto jako svijetlo. Teško preko fotke skužiti. Nema druge nego sutra ujutro opet pa nam pošalji :Wink:

----------


## angie_88

> Joj angie ne bi ti htjela davati lažnu nadu, ali kao da se vidi nešto jako svijetlo. Teško preko fotke skužiti. Nema druge nego sutra ujutro opet pa nam pošalji


Naravno, javim se u svakom slucaju.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Naravno, javim se u svakom slucaju.


Cure dal ima tko iskustva,,, koja razlika i u cemu kvaka davanje klomifena od 3 do 7dc ili od 5dc do 9dc???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Ljube, išla sam malo guglati i nemrem skužiti 100%, ali čini mi se da to ima veze s tim da li je inače ovulacija bila kasnija ili ranija. Kažu da ovulacija onda nastupa nakon 5-12 dana. Šta ti gin kaže?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, išla sam malo guglati i nemrem skužiti 100%, ali čini mi se da to ima veze s tim da li je inače ovulacija bila kasnija ili ranija. Kažu da ovulacija onda nastupa nakon 5-12 dana. Šta ti gin kaže?


Ja sam ovaj ciklus pila od 5dc po jednu i bila sam na uzv 10dc a O bila 12dc posto danas sam bila i nema folikula...a sada mi je rekao neka iduci ciklus pocnim piti od 3dc po dvje i 10dc uzv... Pa me sada zanima zbog cega to i kako onda dijeluje od 3dc i od 5dc????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> Žene mojeeee, da li i vi vidite nestoooo??????


trudnoca sigurno...cestitam
...sorry na upadu, ali svaki plus mi izazove ogromnu srecu

----------


## ljube555

Cure, ima kaj novo????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Kod mene ništa.. malo me bed ulovio da opet ništa. Ne osjećam ni pms osim blage grčeve tu i tamo i spava mi se po cijeli dan ali mislim, najiskrenije, da mi to više podsvijest radi jer bi voljela imati takve simptome. Ne znam, sutra ću valjda biti pametnija. 
Doduše sad sam baš išla računati i prošli ciklus je bio oko 40 dana, a ujedno prvi nakon kiretaže. Tako da će možda samo doći kasnije jer treba tijelu još malo da dođe sebi.

Angie, čekamo dobre vijesti :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene ništa.. malo me bed ulovio da opet ništa. Ne osjećam ni pms osim blage grčeve tu i tamo i spava mi se po cijeli dan ali mislim, najiskrenije, da mi to više podsvijest radi jer bi voljela imati takve simptome. Ne znam, sutra ću valjda biti pametnija. 
> Doduše sad sam baš išla računati i prošli ciklus je bio oko 40 dana, a ujedno prvi nakon kiretaže. Tako da će možda samo doći kasnije jer treba tijelu još malo da dođe sebi.
> 
> Angie, čekamo dobre vijesti


Kad ti imala kiretazu??? 

Dal ti ovaj ciklus bila na klomifenu ili????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

25.10. je bila kiretaža, onda je prošao prvi ciklus sa ovulacijom, pa sad drugi opet s ovulacijom (ili 2, nisam sigurna). Tako da mi nije trebao klomifen do sada.

----------


## ljube555

> 25.10. je bila kiretaža, onda je prošao prvi ciklus sa ovulacijom, pa sad drugi opet s ovulacijom (ili 2, nisam sigurna). Tako da mi nije trebao klomifen do sada.


Kaj kontrolirala ti ovulaciju sa uzv ili kako znas sigurno da je bila???

Ja sam mislila da iman O ali na uzv ispostavilo se da nemam...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> 25.10. je bila kiretaža, onda je prošao prvi ciklus sa ovulacijom, pa sad drugi opet s ovulacijom (ili 2, nisam sigurna). Tako da mi nije trebao klomifen do sada.


Imala ti ciljani odnos ili normalno bez uzv... Ja sam u pon.bila na uzv i rekao mi je da imam odnos taj dan i iduce dva i jucer bila na uzv i bila ovulacija

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Angie, ja vidim crtuuuu! 
Ja bih ti cestitala!  :Smile: 

Sutra ces opet? U ponedjelhak betu? Dogovoriti uzv? Nista od navedenog? :D

----------


## sarasvati

Zelim vam svima smotuljke u ovoj godini!

Ja sam svog dobila 31.12.!

----------


## ljube555

> Zelim vam svima smotuljke u ovoj godini!
> 
> Ja sam svog dobila 31.12.!


Cestitam draga od svega srca!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Zelim vam svima smotuljke u ovoj godini!
> 
> Ja sam svog dobila 31.12.!



Čestitam Sarasvati, koji super poklon za novu godinu  :Smile: 



Ljube, jao odgovor na sve je zapravo ne...  :Sad:  Iako sam prvi ciklus odlučila preskočiti, pratila sam ovulaciju s LH trakicama i pokazalo mi je da sam ju imala, a i na uvz pregledu koji sam morala imati par tjedana nakon kiretaže, mi je potvrđeno da je bila ovulacija. Ovaj ciklus sam isti pratila i lijepo se vidjelo kako LH raste, imala sam iscjedak i blage grčeve u isto vrijeme. Sad, moguće da sam pogriješila, nikad ne znaš, uvz je najsigurniji, ali mislila sam da možda još mogu provjeravati preko LH trakica, a ne da idem kod gin. 

A ne znam, meni su se LH trakice činile dosta ok, nisam imala problema s njim, znam da ljudi kažu da im ne valjaju, da su nepouzdane. Moguće, ja nisam stvarno toliko iskusna u korištenju da bi mogla neki ozbiljni sud dati, ali mi se čine ok. 

Znači ti sad čekaš dva tjedna i onda isto pišaš po testićima?  :Wink:

----------


## EmaG.

I ajde da ipak spomenem, mislila sam ne duljiti s odgovorima, ali... taj mjesec kad sam ostala trudna prvi put sam bila na pregledu kod ginekologinje u jednoj dosta dobroj poliklinici i ona mi je rekla da ništa od tog ciklusa, da nema ovulacije i da se javim na jesen za dogovore oko potpomognute. Naravno, ostala sam u šoku i čisto iz znatiželje počnem pratiti s tim trakicama koje imam punu kuću i vidim da imam kasniju ovulaciju, probamo i uspije odmah. Ok, završilo je loše, ali ipak je ginekologinja ili tada trebala nešto vidjeti ili pretpostaviti da bi mogla imati kasniju ovulaciju. I to kad kažem kasniju, zapravo mislim na 19. dan, ne kasnije od toga, tako da generalno i nije toliko strašno. 

Evo, samo još jedno iskustvo pa da podijelim...

----------


## ljube555

> Čestitam Sarasvati, koji super poklon za novu godinu 
> 
> 
> 
> Ljube, jao odgovor na sve je zapravo ne...  Iako sam prvi ciklus odlučila preskočiti, pratila sam ovulaciju s LH trakicama i pokazalo mi je da sam ju imala, a i na uvz pregledu koji sam morala imati par tjedana nakon kiretaže, mi je potvrđeno da je bila ovulacija. Ovaj ciklus sam isti pratila i lijepo se vidjelo kako LH raste, imala sam iscjedak i blage grčeve u isto vrijeme. Sad, moguće da sam pogriješila, nikad ne znaš, uvz je najsigurniji, ali mislila sam da možda još mogu provjeravati preko LH trakica, a ne da idem kod gin. 
> 
> A ne znam, meni su se LH trakice činile dosta ok, nisam imala problema s njim, znam da ljudi kažu da im ne valjaju, da su nepouzdane. Moguće, ja nisam stvarno toliko iskusna u korištenju da bi mogla neki ozbiljni sud dati, ali mi se čine ok. 
> 
> Znači ti sad čekaš dva tjedna i onda isto pišaš po testićima?


Dobila sam uputnicu za beta hcg da napravim izmedu 20.1 do 22.1 ako do tad naravno ne dode M... A posto ovaj cuklus O bila oko 12dc najvjerojatno cu izbjeci beta hcg...posto do 20.1 svakako cu dobiti ako nema trudnoci...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Vec sam ja spremna za iduci ciklus za klomifen od 3dc do 7dc po dvje tablete.... I samo mislim na to i imam veliki strah od toga

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala vam! <3

----------


## chicha

> http://i65.tinypic.com/257kld3.jpg


Pa vidi se crtica!! :Smile:

----------


## chicha

> Zelim vam svima smotuljke u ovoj godini!
> 
> Ja sam svog dobila 31.12.!


Čestitam sarasvati,pazi ga i mazi  :Kiss:

----------


## angie_88

Ženice moje, update od zadnja 2 dana, bila sam u gužvi i nikako napisati. Temperatura mi je skocila nakon dana implantacije-imala sam iscjedak i sama sam zakljucila da bi to mogao biti taj dan  :Smile: ) Preksinoc bol u dojkama, jucer ujutro na dodir ona ista kod prve trudnoce, sto mi je tada bio jedini simptom. Odmah sam si rekla da je to to, ali se ne zelim prerano uvjeravat i nadat. Inace spavam 5-6sati dnevno, zadnjih par dana samo spavam. Leđa me ubijaju, sada i visoko, ne samo nisko. Dojke kada dotaknem bole, a bez da ih diram osjecam peckanje i napetost. Vena preko lijeve jace vidljiva. U donjem dijelu stomaka pritisak lagani, nije isti kao da cu dobiti M. Mukica blaga tokom cijelog dana.

----------


## angie_88

Sinoc s tatinog rodjendana dosla kuci i ajde da uradim test. Izasla blaga crtica, vidi je i muz. Sinoc se dizala mokriti 3 puta tokom noci, sada se ustala i radim ponovo. Blaga crtica opet vidljiva. E sada, necu se infišat da je to to sve dok ne bude crvena skroz-inace zaobilazim plave testove jer sam citala da znaju dati lazno pozitivne. Sto mislite, da li da odem vaditi sutra krv ili jos cekam? Sutra je 14.dan od inseminacije, ginekolog mi je rekao da tek tada radim kucni test.

----------


## ljube555

> Sinoc s tatinog rodjendana dosla kuci i ajde da uradim test. Izasla blaga crtica, vidi je i muz. Sinoc se dizala mokriti 3 puta tokom noci, sada se ustala i radim ponovo. Blaga crtica opet vidljiva. E sada, necu se infišat da je to to sve dok ne bude crvena skroz-inace zaobilazim plave testove jer sam citala da znaju dati lazno pozitivne. Sto mislite, da li da odem vaditi sutra krv ili jos cekam? Sutra je 14.dan od inseminacije, ginekolog mi je rekao da tek tada radim kucni test.


Mozes draga vec izvaditi betu... 

Koji tocno dan ciklusa ti imala skok temperature???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Sinoc s tatinog rodjendana dosla kuci i ajde da uradim test. Izasla blaga crtica, vidi je i muz. Sinoc se dizala mokriti 3 puta tokom noci, sada se ustala i radim ponovo. Blaga crtica opet vidljiva. E sada, necu se infišat da je to to sve dok ne bude crvena skroz-inace zaobilazim plave testove jer sam citala da znaju dati lazno pozitivne. Sto mislite, da li da odem vaditi sutra krv ili jos cekam? Sutra je 14.dan od inseminacije, ginekolog mi je rekao da tek tada radim kucni test.


Draga ubaci sliku od testa

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Ne znam koliko cete opet moci vidjeti, jednostavno kako god da uslikam ne mogu vam docarati gdje je  :Wink: ))) http://i65.tinypic.com/f4hi7s.jpg

----------


## angie_88

Nemojte zoomirati nego malo nagnite mob pa cete je nadam se moci vidjeti.

----------


## Libra

> Ne znam koliko cete opet moci vidjeti, jednostavno kako god da uslikam ne mogu vam docarati gdje je ))) http://i65.tinypic.com/f4hi7s.jpg


Angie ili ponovi test neki kvalitetniji ili sutra betu izvadi.
Na onom od neki dan se vidi bolje crtica a na ovom jedva nesto kad se dobro zagledas.
Mozda nesto s tim testovima ne stima.
Mozes i veceras ponoviti nekakav bolji kao sto je Gravignost ultra, Geratherm ili Cyclo test.
Jedino Cyclo test imas dvije jacine od 10 i 25 miu pa uzmi od 10 miu. Kutije su ljubicasta i zelena.

----------


## EmaG.

Samo da javim dvije pozitivne stvari za ovu nedjelju- idem si napokon napraviti kavu i uštedila jedan test jer je netko sinoć odlučio doći :Wink: 

Angie, nemoj se mučiti s testovima, odi sutra tu betu vaditi kad već kažu da je tako jednostavno. Sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

Angie, i ja vidim bolje crtu na prvom, a na 9bom drugom ne bas...
Ja sam sutra za betu!

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro cure!
Imala sam aktivni vikend i uopće nisam stigla na forum, i sad čitam i vidim da je i ovdje bilo aktivno  :Very Happy: 

Ema žao mi je za M, polako, treba ti tjelu da se odmori i skupi snagu za dalje!

sarasvati i angie čestitam cure  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 07.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~37.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## ljube555

Angie, ti vadila betu???? Cekamo lijepi vijesti[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Angie, ?????????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Jutro cure,i ja vidim da ce nam Angie otvorit novo odbrojavanje ako Bog da :Smile:  
Kakvo je stanje/raspoloženje kod ostalih?

----------


## angie_88

Joj drage moje, jucer sam proplakala cijeli dan. Prvo jer sam bila sigurna da sam trudna, ujutro sam imala jaci plus, a onda razocarenje-beta u krvi manja od 0.1. Da priznam, bila sam svjesna male uspjesnosti inseminacije, ali da se nikako nije javljala druga crtica ne bi se bezveze niti ponadala i rekla bi si idemo dalje, nema nista. Sad sam malo pretuzna i zbunjena... da li de vama kada ovo desilo? Nisam mogla odoliti i popodne odem po Cyclotest, ne znam sto da kazem..opet se vidi crtica. Pitam muza, jer sam pocela misliti da od zelje umisljam. On vidi takodjer. Odem do mame, pokazem njoj bratu svima..svi vide. Ali ginekolog je rekao da je krv amen u trudnoci i kad je beta negativna, da prekinem s utrogestanima i cekam M. Prijatelj doktor mi kaze da nastavim i ponovim test za 48h, jer da od implant moze proci i 7 dana. Ali meni nema smisla kako se na testu vidi a u krvi ne; i mislim da je greska u testovima.. Molim vas iskreno misljenje, najiskrenije, jer ovo mi je takav apsurd da ne moze biti veci, i cak me jutros hvata smijeh. Kazu da ne moze biti od stoperice jer onda bi beta bila veca. Isto, da je biokemijska, beta bi pokazala malo vec vrijednost..

----------


## chicha

Svašta....prvi put to čujem...stvarno mi nisu jasni ti testovi da tako pokazuju pozitivno :Confused: ?!?!Nažalost bi se i ja složila sa ginekologom za betu u krvi :Undecided:

----------


## chicha

I da, vjerujem da bi i ja isto kao ti postupila, zato što sam prošli ciklus kad mi je kasnila 15 dana 4 testa piškila jer nisam vjerovala da nisam trudna, tako da znam kako ti je, i žao mi je što se uvijek dovodimo u ovakve neizvjesnosti, iščekivanja,nestrpljenja, razočaranja...
Angie opet ti ponovi test prekosutra, i ja bi na tvome mistu :Wink:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 08.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

angie drži se, žao mi je što ti se sve ovo događa  :Heart: 
beta je definitivno egzaktan pokazatelj, ali zato što ti testovi pokazuju plus
ja bi na tvom mjestu još sutra otišla izvaditi betu i onda bi to bilo sigurno za mene!

----------


## EmaG.

Angie, baš mi je žao. Slažem se s Purple Lu, probaj još jednom s betom, čisto da budeš na miru poslije ako je negativno. 

Ja sam davno gledala neki video na youtubeu gdje je žena imala isti problem sa testovima koji su bili blago pozitivni, a beta negativna i rečeno je bilo da to uzrokuje nešto u njezinoj krvi. 
Probaj vidjeti o čemu se radi. 
Ali da je fer da se tako nešto događa, stvarno nije, baš mi je žao...

----------


## angie_88

Meni je vise smijesno, jer i jutros sam napravila, tj prije negdje 2 sata, test. Urin. I ja opet vidim blagu crticu. Ma ovo je igra zivcima koja ce zavrsiti time da nisam trudna, i da cu morati uzeti odmor od pokusavanja barem mjesec dana, jer ne zelim vise niti cuti niti vidjeti testove. Bas bas sam razocarana. Dijelim sliku, drugi test. Da ne ispadne da sam samo s jednim probala. A svjesna sam da bi beta trebala rasti i crtica biti tamnija iz dana u dan. http://i66.tinypic.com/21d0heg.jpg

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 09.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

angie kako si??? 

iva_7777 nam se ništa ne javlja!? šta se događa???

justme hoćeš ti raditi test možda???

----------


## justme409

Pozdrav, ja pratim al ne znam sto napisati.
Meni su stigli oni testovi s ebaya... Ali ne planiram, nemam ni zelju, ni volje raditi ih. Kad ne bude dosla radim. Onako se samo mucim i pod stresom sam. Sad ih imam i u miru sam. 
Prosli mj smo pokrili ovulaciju, oliti po kalendaru ako je sve bilo tako, a mislim da je po ostroj boli u trbuhu, dan prije ovulacije smo pokrili, ali danas je stiglo nesto. Brljavi polako, stoga danas ili sutra 1.dc. 

Nalazi prolaktina odlicni, sve dobro, TSH savrsen da bolji ne moze biti. Meni jos uvik nesto curi iz dojki na pritisak tako da sad dalje po doktorima. 

Iva_7777 je dobro zasla u ciklus. Što se dogadja?

----------


## angie_88

Ništa novoga kod mene, prestala sam s utrogestanima jucer i sada cekam M. Boli me nisko kao i ovih dana, imam mucnine, danas mi se desilo nesto cudno; kao leptirici lijevo od zdjelice nisko u stomaku. Maloprije sam trcala u wc povratiti ali nisam na kraju mogla. Vjerujem da je to sve rezultat hormonalnih promjena zbog terapije utrogest koju sam uzimala duga 2 tjedna 3 dnevno, pa sada stala. Mislim da cu ovaj mjesec se ocistiti od svega i probati prirodnim putem, bez Letrozola i inseminacije. Pa kako bude.

----------


## justme409

Kako kazu valjda. Kad ne ocekujes hahahaha
Ja pokusavam uci u taj mode. 
Jos nista od m. Jucer par kapi taaaamnih. Za dnevni ulozak. Stavila navečer pravi ulozak nocni ocekujuci poplavu, od tad niceg nema....

----------


## justme409

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=ruv4sm" target="_blank"><img src="http://i64.tinypic.com/ruv4sm.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

Trag na ulosku kao na zadnji dan, a trebao je biti danas prvi dan. 
Glava me boli, temp 37.1 ili 37.2, znojim se ko prase i kod puhanja nosa mi je bilo krvi. Plus cice jos uvik napuhane, oliti nisu splasle jos.

----------


## EmaG.

Ajme just_me!!! Pa to je crtica! Aaaaa čestitammm draga! :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Po aplikaciji onoj s moba danas je trebala doci. Danas je 28dc, i 14 ili 15 dan od ov. Ovulacija je bila 27.12. 
Sutra uj cu ponoviti i nadati se jacoj crtici.

----------


## ljube555

> Po aplikaciji onoj s moba danas je trebala doci. Danas je 28dc, i 14 ili 15 dan od ov. Ovulacija je bila 27.12. 
> Sutra uj cu ponoviti i nadati se jacoj crtici.


To je bilo sve prirodno bez lijekova???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Jeeiiiii, ja j3 vidim, ja je vidimmmm!!! Ajme bas sam sritna ka da je moja.  :Smile: )))) drzim fige da i ujutro bude tu i jos jaca

----------


## justme409

Da da, bez icega. Smo sto sam napravila je da sam se okrenula svemu ostalome, teretana, sipka, izlasci, hahahaha

----------


## justme409

Angie_88 hvalaa! Mene strah veseliti se jer sam se jednom veselila pa  u bolnici zavrsila. Ocu prvo viditi sliku pa onda

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 10.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~40.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc  :Heart:   :Very Happy: 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

justme  :grouphug:  :Very Happy:  čestitam !!!!!

----------


## justme409

Hvala. Javim ja jos ujutro i vjerovatno svaki dan do uvz. 
Jos nisam rekla muzu, ne znam ni kako, nevjerovatno mi je.

----------


## justme409

Purpule nadam se daimas prorocki dar s ovim srcekom

----------


## justme409

Ne zelim se puno veseliti zbog tog tamnosmedjeg spotinga/krvarenja, ne znam ni ja sto je to...
Ugl jucer je pocelo ujutro, racunala sam m. Danas bila doslovno kap, i sad opet kap. 
Tako je i prosli put poceo spontani... 
Sve je u Bozjim rukama. Nadam se da nije opet isto, naravno...

----------


## EmaG.

Ma razumljivo je to kako se osjećaš, ali tek ti je 28. dan što znači da bi mogla imati implantacijsko krvarenje. I to bi objasnilo to što je tako svijetla crtica  :Smile: 

Sve će biti dobro i uskoro nam otvaraš novo odbrojavanje, sigurno! :Smile:

----------


## angie_88

Ne moze biti implantacijsko na dan kada je ocekivana M, to se desi ranije. Jedino da ti nije bila O kasnije nego sto mislis. A to krvarenje, iscjedak, sukrvica... nemoj misliti lose, znam da je tesko nakon losih iskustava. U vrijeme ocekivane M mnogo zena zna iako su trudne prokrvariti. Moja prijateljica je dobila tako krvarenje, ali dva dana, drugacije od M. Radila test i pozitivan. Evo malena 2 godine sada. Ja ti savjetujem malo umiriti se, odmarati sada za vikend, ako je trudnoca da se to lijepo ucvrsti. Mozda da danas ako test bude pozitivan, odmah odes do ginek, pa ako treba da ti da malo progesterona da pomogne. U svakom slucaju, ja vjerujem da je sve dobro i da si nam zapocela godinu plusića

----------


## angie_88

Update od mene... 18 dan od inseminacije.. lagani grcevi i dalje, u iscekivanju da zapocne novi ciklus. Nisam radila testove jer nema smisla, malo sam razmisljala i ja i odlucila da ne idem na nikakve potpomognute. Bas kao i @justme, opustiti se, trening, dobra prehrana, i vjerujem da ce doci na svoje. Nista na silu i brzinu nema smisla.. Jer ipak niti ja niti muz nemamo dijagnozu, njemu spermiogram super, ja nikada problema ginekoloskih, jedino mi ovaj zadnji ginek rekao da imam policisticne i da nisam sad imala ovulaciju vidio folikulometrijom. Pretpostavka je za mjesece prije ovoga.. pa ja cvrsto vjerujem da su to pretpostavke, i kako sam jednom zatrudnila iz prvog pokusaja, bez mudrolija i pustih hormona, da mogu ponovno.

----------


## justme409

Tako je i meni angie. Koliko dugo radite na bebachu sad?

----------


## justme409

Crtica je puuuno svjetlija od one jucer.

----------


## chicha

> Hvala. Javim ja jos ujutro i vjerovatno svaki dan do uvz. 
> Jos nisam rekla muzu, ne znam ni kako, nevjerovatno mi je.


Čestitam justme  :Smile: ))) jesi jutros radila test?

----------


## justme409

Kako cu racunati sad krvarenje, tj m, tj DC?.
Idemo dalje. 
Iskreno malo sam zabrinuta....

----------


## chicha

> Crtica je puuuno svjetlija od one jucer.


Tako ti je i meni bilo,popodne vidljiva crtica,ujutro jaaako slaba bila a mislila sam da ce bit tamnija radi koncentriranijeg urina.

----------


## EmaG.

Ako joj je test za ovulaciju pokazao 27.12. pozitivno, možda je do ovulacije došlo kroz 48h+ 12 dana je 10.01. Znači imlantacijsko moguće. A hcg se dupla svaka dva dana, znači sutra napravi test i provjeri.
Koliki su ti inače ciklusi?

----------


## ljube555

> Tako je i meni angie. Koliko dugo radite na bebachu sad?


Draga ubaci danasnji test...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Crtica je puuuno svjetlija od one jucer.


Draga, ubaci danasnji test

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Zvala sam doktora, rekla je sestra ako budu bolovi i ako bude jace nek dodjem ili idem na hitnu, ako nastavi ovako slabasno nek dodjem u pon.

----------


## iva_777

Lijepe moje evo i mene. Svasta se kod mene izdogadjalo u ovih 41 dan. Kupili kucu nakon godina i godina podstanarstva, preuredjivali, selili. U biti uglavnom ja jer je muz radio od ve do ve. 1dc prijavila, a M trajala punih 14 dana. U tih 14 dana sam uspjela dobiti upalu sinusa i istegnuti ledjni misic. Od stresa oko svega su mi poceli panicni napadaji, pa sam zavrsila kod psihijatra. Dobila terapiju, izmedju ostalog i eglonyl koji sprjecava ovulaciju.
Onda sam pala po stepenicama i istegnula glezanj, a za Bozic sam pod bor dobila novu upalu sinusa i uha.
Eglonyl sam prestala piti prije 20 dana, dali su mi bromergon da zaustavim mlijeko koje je od njega krenulo, ali sam i s tim morala prestati jer su nuspojave bile grozne. Sad nemam pojma dali ce ciklus biti anovulatoran ili ce do O doci puno puno kasnije. 
Mi radimo i dalje pa tko zna mozda se bas u ovom cirkusu od ciklusa nesto i dogodi.
Za 9 dana sam kod dr. Baldani u Petrovoj pa cu valjda biti pametnija.

Just za mene je to prava crta i tocka!

P.S. ak ima kakvih tipfelera nemojte zamjeriti nemam trenutno komp, a tipkanje na mob mi nije jaca strana

----------


## justme409

Crta je nesumnjivo poprilicno dobra. Sad cemo viditi oce otici do neceg vise... Uzas, opet cekanje

----------


## ljube555

> Crta je nesumnjivo poprilicno dobra. Sad cemo viditi oce otici do neceg vise... Uzas, opet cekanje


Ja bi danas isla do dr.da sam na tvom mjesto... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Crta je nesumnjivo poprilicno dobra. Sad cemo viditi oce otici do neceg vise... Uzas, opet cekanje


Draga imas kakve simptome???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pearl 22

Puno pozdrava svima. Pratim vas već neko vrijeme pa sam se odlučila pridružiti. 
Prije svega justme čestitam na plusiću. Zapravo sam te htjela malo ohrabriti. Moja prva (zasad jos uvijek jedina) trudnoća počela je upravo tako. Smeđe brljavljenje na 28dc i 29dc. Spremna čekala da dođe. Ovulacija je bila 16dc (lh pozitivna 14dc). Kako mi je to bio 15 ciklus redovnog praćenja temperture, a temp. nije padala (inače taj 28dc napravila zadnji test s neta i pokazao je minus), postalo mi malo čudno. Tek 32.dc otišla u ljekarnu po test i odmah pokazao plus. Rodila skoro na termin (39+5)
Tako da držim fige na najjače da sve bude ok.

----------


## justme409

Nista posebno. Cice su mi otecene i bolne vec mj skoro stalno. Pokusavam saznati zasto. U procesu toga sam.
Drugo nistam cak me ni ne boli

----------


## justme409

Vidjeti cu prima li koji dr privatno. Ako ne pricekati cu pon.

----------


## angie_88

Ja prijavljujem 1dc. Bogu fala da je dosla, sad nastavljamo dalje. Ovaj misec cu nastojat sto prije zaboraviti, i one glupe polucrtice. Plan mi je da nista ne razmisljam, nista ne uzimam, nego uzivan s mojim muzicem i posvetim se poslu, saljite vibre da upali opustenost. 

@justme mi pokusavamo 5mjeseci. Znam da nije dugo koliko parovi inace pokusavaju, ali eto samo smo i mi ljudi, koji zele dite, jer jedno smo izgubili, imamo puno ljubavi volje i snage za drugo imati, ali ocito jos nije taj trenutak. Malo sam ljubomorna i ljuta kada cujem kako svi ostaju trudni oko mene, ili su rodili, pa me njihova sreca boli- recite slobodno da sam zlocesta, znam da jesam dok ovo razmisljam. Ali tesko je, pogotovo kada gledam bebace koji sada trebaju imati 2 godine, kao sto bi moj anđeo imao da nije dobio prokletu upalu pluca... boli me srce jer bas trebam pokraj sebe dijete, inace sam iz velike obitelji i uvijek sam govorila da cu imati barem 4 djece. Joooj kad se toga sitim, a sada bi dala sve sto imam samo za jedno zdravo dijete pokraj sebe. 

Malo sam se ispovijedila, a sto cu, znam da i vas ima koje ste imale spontani ili neke druge situacije, i isto imate anđele. I zato sto ih imamo vjerujem da sada cine sve sto je u njihovoj moci da majke dobiju dugice. Zatooooo, idemooo hrabro naprid!!!! 

@justme jos jednom, ja vidim svugdje crticu, i ja mislim da je to trudnoca u pitanju. Mozda da probas s digitalnim testom? Btw, ne znam gdje zivis, ali da se radi o meni, ja bih vec odradila vadjenje bete iz krvi i opustila se za vikend. N3moj molim te se muciti, ako imas blizu lab, otidji privatno i nalazi su kroz sat-dva

----------


## justme409

Angie, nemam rijeci na ovo sto si prosla. Moja sucut, i razumijem te skroz.... I uopce nije cudno ni zlocesto meni.

Ne sumnjam u crticu. Nje nebi bilo da nije doslo do trudnoce. To mi je ok. Mene muci krvarenje koje je pocelo u srijedu. Racunala sam da sam dobila i ocekivala da se pojaca, ali ono je ostalo tamno smedje i oskudno. Prosli put kad sam bila trudna i kad je to krvarenje pocelo zavrsilo je kiretazom. Toga me strah. Hoce li se sve izvuci ili ce zavrsiti kiretazom. 
Pozitivna strana je sto je crtica stvarno dosta vidljivija danas nego jucer, ali i krvarenje je danas mrvicu jace nego jucer. 
I dalje mi je dosta samo dnevni ulozak, ali i dalje postoji.... Zato se ne mogu sada veseliti. Strah me da ce se povijest ponoviti.

----------


## ljube555

> Angie, nemam rijeci na ovo sto si prosla. Moja sucut, i razumijem te skroz.... I uopce nije cudno ni zlocesto meni.
> 
> Ne sumnjam u crticu. Nje nebi bilo da nije doslo do trudnoce. To mi je ok. Mene muci krvarenje koje je pocelo u srijedu. Racunala sam da sam dobila i ocekivala da se pojaca, ali ono je ostalo tamno smedje i oskudno. Prosli put kad sam bila trudna i kad je to krvarenje pocelo zavrsilo je kiretazom. Toga me strah. Hoce li se sve izvuci ili ce zavrsiti kiretazom. 
> Pozitivna strana je sto je crtica stvarno dosta vidljivija danas nego jucer, ali i krvarenje je danas mrvicu jace nego jucer. 
> I dalje mi je dosta samo dnevni ulozak, ali i dalje postoji.... Zato se ne mogu sada veseliti. Strah me da ce se povijest ponoviti.


Otidi na hitnu i beta bude gotova u roku sat vremena i odmah dobijes terapiju ...tako bi ja napravila a ne cekala pon.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sad cekam da mi javi prijatelj prima li koji gin privatno sad. Ako ne odlazim tamo.. Opet se krvarenje smanjuje. Odnosno sas vec pola dana nema na ulosku. Samo malo na papiru

----------


## EmaG.

Odi kod doktora i reci da te panika lovi i da si pod stresom, mora te onda danas primiti. A i ko će čekat pon. 

@angie, nije to zločesto, to je normalno. Mislim da nema osobe na ovoj temi koja te ne razumije i koja to nije prošla i sama.

----------


## ljube555

> Sad cekam da mi javi prijatelj prima li koji gin privatno sad. Ako ne odlazim tamo.. Opet se krvarenje smanjuje. Odnosno sas vec pola dana nema na ulosku. Samo malo na papiru


Draga ja sam izgubila trojkice u 6.7 prosle god.. ali vjerujem ti ta bol ostaje zauvijek u srce a zelja sve veca i veca za bebom... A svaki mjesec dok vidis a dosla M imam osjecaj da sam korak natrag a ne napred... Jedino me malo tjesi djeca koju imam doma...ali izgub.trudnocu ne moze zamjeniti nista osim nove trudnoce...  

I samo potrudi se da cim prije danas dodes do dr.da ti izvadi netko betu i da utrogestan... 

Javi sretni vijesti... Radujem se sa tobom ko da sam ja trudna...bas mi drago od srca da nekome dode do trudnoce ako vec ne moze meni doci...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Vidjeti cu prima li koji dr privatno. Ako ne pricekati cu pon.


Dal si rijesila???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Bila, cekamo pon za dalje.

----------


## ljube555

> Bila, cekamo pon za dalje.


Sta su rekli???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Bila, cekamo pon za dalje.


Dal vadili krv za beta hcg???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja imam stalno neki osjecaj da mi stigla M i dok idem viditi na wc onda samo neki vodenasti iscjedak pomijesan sa bijelim kremastim... 

I vec razmisljam kako cu krenuti ponovo sa klomifenom iduci ciklus...samo ne od 5dc do 9dc po jednu nego od 3dc do 7dc po dvje... I samo bojim se toga i imam strah kako to bude sve ispalo na zadnje...uzv tad imam 10dc...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Ja sam nekidan dobila nalaze za trombofiliju. Zene koje imaju spontane obavezno bi se trebale testirati,jer upravo to bude uzrok ranim spontanima. Sada cekam da mi ginekolog protumaci nalaze, ali ovako laicki mislim da nije trombofilija. Iako svejedno iduce trudnoce moram na heparin, jer po nalazu posteljice nakon carskog stoji mi vjerojatnost 25posto da ponovno budu slabi protoci. Tako da se moramo osigurati za svaki slucaj, ali bitno je znati ako se moze razlog. Ja sam od pocetka trudnoce bila na duphastonu, imala sam u 10tt jedno jakooooo krvarenje i mislila sam da je gotovo, ali na hitnoj su rekli da je sve ok, samo su mi povecali dozu s 3 na 6 tablete. I morala sam lezati. Nikada mi nisu pojasnili zasto, mislim da i oni nemaju objasnjenje za te stvari. Tako da bi ja na tvome mjestu lijepo samo lezala, da te svi sluze sto ti treba, utoplila se i jedino dizala za u wc. I tako do pon dok ne odes kod svog ginek. 

Dosta stvari nije u nasoj moci, koliko god mi se trudili, i treba ih pustiti. Na silu nista ne mozemo, jedino sebi cinimo lose. Treba biti realan i vjerovati, ali biti uvijek svjestan svih opcija. A ja ti saljem najpozitivnije vibre, virtualan zagrljaj i imam te u svojim mislima i molitvama da sve bude u redu.

----------


## justme409

Angie hvala na savjetu oko testiranja posto  nasi dr rade po principu sto pitamo.... I hvala na svemu ostalom. Slazem se da, bit ce sto treba biti. Sve je u Bozjim rukama, ja mogu samo to, mirovati i cekati. 
Iskreno, mozda sam losa osoba zato, uzasno me strah cijelog protokola. Prosli put zbog krvarenja isto duphastoni, 2 tjedna, depresija, strah, mirovanje (sjedila sama u kuci i bilo mi jos gore), na kraju zavrsilo kiretazom, mjesec dana mirovanja nakon toga.... Sve to mi je uzasno tesko palo i mogu reci da sam se izvukla tek godinu dana nakon toga.
Jos uvijek vucem neke smetnje sa zdravljem, jos se ne zna sto je tocno... Zato bi radje, ako se treba dogoditi, neka se dogodi uskoro,, sto prije... Ne zelim prolaziti opet to sve.

----------


## justme409

Posto volim biti pripremljena. Teoretski znam da mogu i do pon prokrvariti, tad moram na hitnu ici... Ali zanima me sto to znaci, kako to izgleda, dali boli....

----------


## angie_88

> Angie hvala na savjetu oko testiranja posto  nasi dr rade po principu sto pitamo.... I hvala na svemu ostalom. Slazem se da, bit ce sto treba biti. Sve je u Bozjim rukama, ja mogu samo to, mirovati i cekati. 
> Iskreno, mozda sam losa osoba zato, uzasno me strah cijelog protokola. Prosli put zbog krvarenja isto duphastoni, 2 tjedna, depresija, strah, mirovanje (sjedila sama u kuci i bilo mi jos gore), na kraju zavrsilo kiretazom, mjesec dana mirovanja nakon toga.... Sve to mi je uzasno tesko palo i mogu reci da sam se izvukla tek godinu dana nakon toga.
> Jos uvijek vucem neke smetnje sa zdravljem, jos se ne zna sto je tocno... Zato bi radje, ako se treba dogoditi, neka se dogodi uskoro,, sto prije... Ne zelim prolaziti opet to sve.


Mislim da te svaka od nas koja je to ili slicno prosla razumi. Sve je to normalno i opravdano, pogotovo strah. Ipak se radi o zivotu djeteta, necemu do cega nam je svim najvise stalo.. znam draga koliko je tesko, ali cim si se odlucila pokusati s novom trudnocom, znaci da si izasla jaca iz toga. Covik dobije snagu u situacijama da i sam ne zna odakle mu. Zato, glavu gore i vjeruj da je ovo dugica za tebe. A to sto se tice depresije i svega... ja sam nakon smrti moga sina imala razne faza, prva je bila da sam zivila 2 mjeseca u magli i sve mogla, a onda sam pala i nista nisam mogla. Nisam mogla izaci iz kuce, zivjeti normalno, razvili su se razni strahovi, moj zivot mi se cinio besmislen. Problemi sa zdravljem su i meni krenuli, ali sam duboko u sebi znala da moj sin zasluzuje vise, kak sto i ja zasluzujem vise i mogu puno toga dalje dati. Trgla sam se uz pomoc obitelji i prijatelja, ali najvise svojom voljom i zeljom. Jer na kraju svega...sve je na nama samima. 

To je sada iza nas. Tuzni trenutci su dio zivota i uvijek ce biti tu i obuzet nas s vremena na vrijeme, zato lipo glavu gore moramo i pozitivno dalje. Misli prije svega na sebe jer ti ces to dijete nositi i imati ako Bog da puno posla oko njega. Ako te je strah, ako i dalje imas iti malo krvi, lijepo odi na hitnu sutra, neka te pregledaju i vide situaciju. Ucini sebi uslugu.

----------


## angie_88

> Posto volim biti pripremljena. Teoretski znam da mogu i do pon prokrvariti, tad moram na hitnu ici... Ali zanima me sto to znaci, kako to izgleda, dali boli....


Nemoj razmisljati o nicemu sada. Fizicka bol je nesto sto mi zene fala Bogu mozemo podnit, a ako si mislila na to da krvaris radi pobacaja... ja mislim da bi s menstruacijom trebalo proci sve jer se plod u tom vremenu ne uhvati za maternicu i to bude razlog krvarenja, najgori razlog sto NIJE KOD TEBE vjerujem. Neka me iskusnije isprave, ja ne znam bas o tome. Moja mama ti je svaku trudnocu imala lagano krvarenje u periodu mjesecnice, samo ako je ono praceno jakim bolovima kaze da onda treba odmah na hitnu.

----------


## justme409

Angie hvala na svim utjesnim rjecima. Stvarno mi je neopisivo zao sto si morala proci i definitivno mi je to gore od ab u 4/5 tt. Svaka cast na tome sto si se izvukla, puno zena na zalost ostane u tome do kraja svog zivota. Isto razumijem, ali definitivno si odlicno napravila za dalje.

Nije me strah tog dogadjaja jer znam da se to dogadja cesto, vise me strah odlaska ginekologu u pon i prozivljavanju opet svega od prvi put. 
I naravno, postoji jos sansa, uvijek postoji sansa, al sam ja tip koji se voli pripremiti za obe opcije, manje se razocaram ako odmah prihvatim da postoji i druga opcija. Vidjeti cemo.

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 11.01.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc  
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## ljube555

Justme draga, kako si??? Ako ti radila jos koji test, ubaci sliku???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Probala jos jucer navečer, crta opet, mrvicu svjetlija od one najtamnije, ali malo tamnija od onih prije. Borim se da ne napravim jos koji ali nema smisla. Krvi za sad od sinoc nema, prsa bole jos uvijek. Jedna otecenija od druge hahahahahaa.

----------


## ljube555

> Probala jos jucer navečer, crta opet, mrvicu svjetlija od one najtamnije, ali malo tamnija od onih prije. Borim se da ne napravim jos koji ali nema smisla. Krvi za sad od sinoc nema, prsa bole jos uvijek. Jedna otecenija od druge hahahahahaa.


Ubaci sliku

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Kada kuci dodjem. Otisla sam na kavu po suncu  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ja cekam pon. Tad cu znati mozda malo vise.
Opet je bilo par kapi te smedje krvi na ulosku. Znaci vec cetvrti dan. 
Moze biti svasta posto mi je posao jako aktivan, i inace sam jako aktivna... I taman sam u utorak nosila kutije neke. Mozda je povezano s time. Mozda nije. Viditi cemo. 
Bolova ni grceva nema sto mi se cini kao dobar znak. Tu i tamo malo nesto osjetim, ali ne znam vam to ni opisati. I cice stvarno bole na pritisak. Sto mi se isto cini ko dobar znak, ali ne mogu ga uzeti 100% posto zadnja 3 mj uvik me bole malo vise nego inace posto imam onaj iscjedak iz grudi (vadila sam prolaktin, on je uredan, stitnjaca savrsena, taman sam u srijedu pocela s citoloskim pregledom i pon 21.idem na pregled dojki sa svim nalazima za dalje). Ali svaki put mi dan, dva prije m one splasnu.... To se jos nije dogodilo. Cudim samu sebe koliko sam pozitivna i cak opustena. Mislila sam da cu biti skroz izvan sebe, ali nisam, sto je dobro naravno.

----------


## pearl 22

Justme jel mjeriš možda bazalnu temp.?
(Poslala sam jedan post još jučer ali ga valjda još nisu odobrili)

----------


## justme409

Tko je maher za ove lh? Hahahaahha
Ja jos nikako da misec dana to pratim

----------


## justme409

Ja sam mozda trebala i akciju nabaciti ba onu trakicu. Nikad ne znas

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam mozda trebala i akciju nabaciti ba onu trakicu. Nikad ne znas


Ja u to ne kuzim...samo znam da pre M ne vjerujem da bi bila tako tamna posto ja znam kad je bila O

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Samo cu reci sretno!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Samo cu reci sretno!!!


Jooj...ne nadam se ti ja bas ni cemu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Mislim da smo si svi ovdje nabili stres s plusicem... Trebamo napraviti natjecanje tko nece imati plus, mozda bi poceli stizati plusevi hahahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Mislim da smo si svi ovdje nabili stres s plusicem... Trebamo napraviti natjecanje tko nece imati plus, mozda bi poceli stizati plusevi hahahaha


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## spajalica

Obrisala sam postove koji krse pravila foruma.
Molim sve forumasice da ih procitaju.

----------


## Purple Lu

> Puno pozdrava svima. Pratim vas već neko vrijeme pa sam se odlučila pridružiti. 
> Prije svega justme čestitam na plusiću. Zapravo sam te htjela malo ohrabriti. Moja prva (zasad jos uvijek jedina) trudnoća počela je upravo tako. Smeđe brljavljenje na 28dc i 29dc. Spremna čekala da dođe. Ovulacija je bila 16dc (lh pozitivna 14dc). Kako mi je to bio 15 ciklus redovnog praćenja temperture, a temp. nije padala (inače taj 28dc napravila zadnji test s neta i pokazao je minus), postalo mi malo čudno. Tek 32.dc otišla u ljekarnu po test i odmah pokazao plus. Rodila skoro na termin (39+5)
> Tako da držim fige na najjače da sve bude ok.


Dobrodošla, javi koji ti je dc pa te ubacim na listu da zajedno odbrojavamo!

----------


## Purple Lu

cure vidim da je situacija napeta kod svih!! 
baš ništa ne može ovdje jednostavno!!!

šaljem vam svima puno pozitivnih vibri!!
opustite se i uživajte u vikendu  :grouphug: 

i evo liste za danas

 :Heart:  Lista za 12.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~42.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## justme409

Pearl 22 hvala na utjesnom primjeru. Stvarno hvala! 

Vidjela sam tek sad ovaj post, a i pitanje dali mjerim bazalnu. Ne mjerim ju, mjerila sam si samo temp tijela jer sam se osjecala slabo nekako cijelo vrijeme i cijelo vrijeme je bila 37.1, 37,2, neki put i 37.3. Mislila sam cijelo vrijeme da su mi se hormoni zbrckali i da je to zato hahahaha, ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo ovako nesto. U pon idem dr, iako bi cekala najradje jos malo razvoj situacije.

----------


## justme409

Sigurna sam da je ovo jedno od duzih i najnapetijih odbrojavanja hahahahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Sigurna sam da je ovo jedno od duzih i najnapetijih odbrojavanja hahahahaha


Ja bas osjecam vrucinu i mjerim sada i imam 37.6.. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Jos imam 3 ili 4 testa ja mislim... Mislim da cu sve iskoristiti sad i vise nikad ih koristiti kako sam i rekla hahahha
Ugl jutros, crtica opet svjetla ali pojavila se vec nakon 2 minute za razliku od inace... Inace je kasnije dosta. Ne znam staviti samo link pa necu riskirati izbaciti ce me s foruma hahaha 
Ugl oprilike ko jucer ona slika,, ako je tko vidio. 
Dali bi sad crtica trebala biti tamnija?

----------


## ljube555

> Jos imam 3 ili 4 testa ja mislim... Mislim da cu sve iskoristiti sad i vise nikad ih koristiti kako sam i rekla hahahha
> Ugl jutros, crtica opet svjetla ali pojavila se vec nakon 2 minute za razliku od inace... Inace je kasnije dosta. Ne znam staviti samo link pa necu riskirati izbaciti ce me s foruma hahaha 
> Ugl oprilike ko jucer ona slika,, ako je tko vidio. 
> Dali bi sad crtica trebala biti tamnija?


Draga ja da mogu bi ti stavila sliku od testa od prijasnji trudn.gdje mi je crtica bila jako jako svijetla na betu od 70.. 

Ali ne smijem

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube koji je to dpo bio? Ja sam vec dosta kasniji. Ali, ma... Sto bude. Ujutro su mi svi "simptomi" slabije izrazeni.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube koji je to dpo bio? Ja sam vec dosta kasniji. Ali, ma... Sto bude. Ujutro su mi svi "simptomi" slabije izrazeni.


16dan ja mislim...

Krenuli su kod mene neki blagi grcevi , i bol u trtice ali to sve prepisujem nadolazi ce M...


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Do 16.1 najvjerojatno bi trebala doci M , dr.rekao ako do 20.1 ne dode napraviti beta hcg. Posto 20.1 vec bi dosta kasnila M tad bi vec bio 30dc a po uzv O bila negdje od 10dc do 13dc a pretpostavljamo da je bila 11dc posto 10dc folikul bio 23mm a 14dc njega vise nije bilo.....uputnica kod kuce a sada vidit cemo... Test ne zelim ni raditi posto ne zelim razocarati se opet...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sretno ljube! Ko zna sto te ceka.
Rekla sam vec, ali opet... 
U svim ovim mjesecima od 9tog mj sam se nadala, i kao cekala m. Samo ovaj san bila 100% sigurna da nista.
Izlazila (bez alkohola na srecu), pusila, pila kofeinske preparate za treninge. Kupila pituru za kosu da se napokon i ofarbam... I eto. Nije da je ovo situacija koju bi ikome pozelila, ali eto primjera.

----------


## ljube555

> Sretno ljube! Ko zna sto te ceka.
> Rekla sam vec, ali opet... 
> U svim ovim mjesecima od 9tog mj sam se nadala, i kao cekala m. Samo ovaj san bila 100% sigurna da nista.
> Izlazila (bez alkohola na srecu), pusila, pila kofeinske preparate za treninge. Kupila pituru za kosu da se napokon i ofarbam... I eto. Nije da je ovo situacija koju bi ikome pozelila, ali eto primjera.


A kod mene pak drugac..isto puno trcanje i obaveza ..onda jos me uhvatila jaka zubobolja i morala sam ici popraviti zub sa injekcijom..onda u pin.jedno dijete na slikanje pluca u petak drugo dijete na slikanje pluca ...i sada bojim se kako to sve bude ispalo..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Drzim fige da bude dobro sve.
Jace smo mi nego misimo

----------


## pearl 22

Hvala na dobrodošlici. Postovi mi kasne jer sam nova.
Purple Lu ovaj mjesec štrajkamo jer sam zbog lošeg brisa bila na antibiotiku pa  je gin rekla dok brisevi ne budu ok ništa od akcije. Inače smo u obradi za mpo (idiopati). 
Justme pitala sam za bazalnu jer eto iz iskustva znam da dok je ona gore (mjerila sam ju tada do 47dc i bila je od 36,9-37,2)  po tome sam nekako bila sigurna da je sve ok do tog prvog pregleda.
Cijelo ovo vrijeme pokušavanja za drugo dijete napravila sam par testova (bilo je jače od mene) i skužila da mi je ta bazalna zapravo bolji pokazatelj; ako padne tamo 26 dc znam da ništa ni od tog mjeseca. 
Cure držim fige za dva nova odbrojavanja  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Drzim fige da bude dobro sve.
> Jace smo mi nego misimo


[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Pearl definitivno cu se baciti na mjerenje nje ako bude kakvih problema... Meni su trenutno cice (ne)siguran pokazatelj... One mi uvik splasnu prije m i manje bole, sad kako dan odlazi one bole sve jace i jace. Malo me ohrabrilo sto danas, za sad barem, nije bilo na ulosku jos, samo kod brisanja.
A i test je jos pozitivan.  Nekako se sve nadam da bi u 4,5 dana, da je biokemijska ili da trudnoca misli propasti vec krenulo konkretno krvarenje...

----------


## Purple Lu

> Hvala na dobrodošlici. Postovi mi kasne jer sam nova.
> Purple Lu ovaj mjesec štrajkamo jer sam zbog lošeg brisa bila na antibiotiku pa  je gin rekla dok brisevi ne budu ok ništa od akcije. Inače smo u obradi za mpo (idiopati). 
> Justme pitala sam za bazalnu jer eto iz iskustva znam da dok je ona gore (mjerila sam ju tada do 47dc i bila je od 36,9-37,2)  po tome sam nekako bila sigurna da je sve ok do tog prvog pregleda.
> Cijelo ovo vrijeme pokušavanja za drugo dijete napravila sam par testova (bilo je jače od mene) i skužila da mi je ta bazalna zapravo bolji pokazatelj; ako padne tamo 26 dc znam da ništa ni od tog mjeseca. 
> Cure držim fige za dva nova odbrojavanja


onda se družimo i na mpo temama! inseminacije ste radili ili ne? kod nas je ista dijagnoza(idiopati), odradili prvu inseminaciju, sad ćemo i drugu pa na ivf ak ne uspje,a sad ovaj ciklus smo prirodni pa sam zato tu na listi! u kojoj ste bolnici?

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 13.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~43.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## ljube555

Ja imam bas grcevi ..ujutro bili malo jace pa sam malo primirila se pa malo popustilo... Sada imam ali blaze nego ujutro.....cim blize dan D sve gore i gore...i nekako nade sve manje i manje i nekako sigurna sam da nista opet...mislim 100 posto nekako sigurno

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pearl 22

> onda se družimo i na mpo temama! inseminacije ste radili ili ne? kod nas je ista dijagnoza(idiopati), odradili prvu inseminaciju, sad ćemo i drugu pa na ivf ak ne uspje,a sad ovaj ciklus smo prirodni pa sam zato tu na listi! u kojoj ste bolnici?


Petrova.  Ništa još nismo  radili. Iskreno  mislila  sam prvo inseminacije i što manje tih lijekova (a sad šta će doktorica reći vidjet ćemo).
Kroz neka tri tjedna moram opet na briseve, a mm urin na mikrobiološki, pa se nadam da će nalazi biti ok i da ćemo se više pokrenuti.

----------


## pearl 22

Justme bit će to sve dobro. Što više proučavamo, to gore za nas. Ništa ne možemo promijeniti, ostaje nam samo pozitiva. Nema druge.  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

Justme draga, sretno sutra od srca!!!! I naravno cekamo dobri vijesti[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Justme, dal krenuli kakve simptome???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Nikakve simptome nove nemam. Osjetim tu i tamo nesto kao trnce dolje, pa male grcice, ful ful ful slabe, cice su mrvicu vece nego inace, a u bolne kako kada. I to je to valjda.
Danas je ful malo bilo onog iscjetka. 3 puta po tockica. To me veseli

----------


## justme409

Uj pregled kod dr

----------


## ljube555

> Nikakve simptome nove nemam. Osjetim tu i tamo nesto kao trnce dolje, pa male grcice, ful ful ful slabe, cice su mrvicu vece nego inace, a u bolne kako kada. I to je to valjda.
> Danas je ful malo bilo onog iscjetka. 3 puta po tockica. To me veseli


I ja imam blagi grcevi i zatvorilo me totalno od jucer [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787], plus bijeli kremasti iscjedak i to zna biti ujutro vise nego navecer... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

I imam osjecaj da mi svi zube boli i osjetljivi na sve zivo...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Stvarno probaj nekako iskljuciti mozak od svih silnih znakova i simptoma. Puno brze prodje vrijeme.
Preko noci jos 2 tockice milimetarske zuckastog iscjetka. Jedino nakon naprezanja (wc) na papiru bude tamno razvodnjeno... Ovo je vec 6ti dan. Toliko mi inace m traje.
Veceras ipak idem ginekologu privatno. 
Zanimalo me, moze li doktorica op dati bolovanje radi ovoga? Da izbjegnem svog ginekologa?
Super je moj ginekolog,, ali ne voli propisivati ono sto privatni kazu (sto je skroz u pravu), i ima uzasnu sestru koju ne volim od 15te. 3 ginekologa sam izmjenjala, al ona je ostala...

----------


## ljube555

> Stvarno probaj nekako iskljuciti mozak od svih silnih znakova i simptoma. Puno brze prodje vrijeme.
> Preko noci jos 2 tockice milimetarske zuckastog iscjetka. Jedino nakon naprezanja (wc) na papiru bude tamno razvodnjeno... Ovo je vec 6ti dan. Toliko mi inace m traje.
> Veceras ipak idem ginekologu privatno. 
> Zanimalo me, moze li doktorica op dati bolovanje radi ovoga? Da izbjegnem svog ginekologa?
> Super je moj ginekolog,, ali ne voli propisivati ono sto privatni kazu (sto je skroz u pravu), i ima uzasnu sestru koju ne volim od 15te. 3 ginekologa sam izmjenjala, al ona je ostala...


Kad ides kod gin.??? Pa mislim uz dobro objasnjenje bi mogla dati...ja imam dr.opce prakse uvijek mi isao na ruku...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Stvarno probaj nekako iskljuciti mozak od svih silnih znakova i simptoma. Puno brze prodje vrijeme.
> Preko noci jos 2 tockice milimetarske zuckastog iscjetka. Jedino nakon naprezanja (wc) na papiru bude tamno razvodnjeno... Ovo je vec 6ti dan. Toliko mi inace m traje.
> Veceras ipak idem ginekologu privatno. 
> Zanimalo me, moze li doktorica op dati bolovanje radi ovoga? Da izbjegnem svog ginekologa?
> Super je moj ginekolog,, ali ne voli propisivati ono sto privatni kazu (sto je skroz u pravu), i ima uzasnu sestru koju ne volim od 15te. 3 ginekologa sam izmjenjala, al ona je ostala...


Sada sam napravila LH trak.ona mi je puno puno jace nego ovi dane..jutarn.temp.37.5... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Pa ljube  jos malo.... Koliko ti traju ciklusi?

----------


## ljube555

Zbrckano...ali ovaj ciklus sm pratila kod gin.sa uzv danas je dva tjedna tjedna kako sam bila kod njega i rekao da taj dan ili iduci bi trebala nastati O a bila sam kod njega 10dc...ciklus sa klomifenom pa malo ubrzan... Znaci negdje bi 11dc bi bila ovulacija i danas 13dno mislim da sam dobro izracunala

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Do 16 svakako bi trebala doci ako nema trudn.

----------


## pearl 22

Justme jesi razmišljala o beti?

----------


## pearl 22

Ljube nemoj si to raditi s lh trakicama. Probaj sad svako jutro izmjeriti temp. (pod jezikom, prije ustajanja) pa ćeš baš vidjeti jel ima kakvih promjena u naredim danima.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube nemoj si to raditi s lh trakicama. Probaj sad svako jutro izmjeriti temp. (pod jezikom, prije ustajanja) pa ćeš baš vidjeti jel ima kakvih promjena u naredim danima.


Danas bila 37.5

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Pearl jesam, ali sam se odlucila ici pratoti kod privatnog ginekologa, po prijasnjem iskustvu znam da sam morala ici 1 tj skoro (do onog dogadjaja), tak oda sad moram svaku kunu cuvati za to. Ne znam ni hocu li imati za sve preglede. Vidjeti cu sto ce on danas reci pa cu dalje odluciti.

----------


## ljube555

> Pearl jesam, ali sam se odlucila ici pratoti kod privatnog ginekologa, po prijasnjem iskustvu znam da sam morala ici 1 tj skoro (do onog dogadjaja), tak oda sad moram svaku kunu cuvati za to. Ne znam ni hocu li imati za sve preglede. Vidjeti cu sto ce on danas reci pa cu dalje odluciti.


Kad ti narucena kod.bas sam nestrpljiva... Sretno od srca

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pearl 22

> Danas bila 37.5
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Odlično. Neka sad samo tako i ostane.

----------


## pearl 22

A sve mi je jasno. Onda jedva čekamo dobre vijesti i novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## justme409

> Kad ti narucena kod.bas sam nestrpljiva... Sretno od srca
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Narucena sam veceras u 7.30. 

I ja sam nestrpljiva. 
Opet sam pisala.. Crta je jos tu. Tamnija nego jucer...  Dosadna sam sama debi s tim pisanjem., al rekla sam. Potrositi cu ih sve i gotovo je s tim.

----------


## ljube555

> Narucena sam veceras u 7.30. 
> 
> I ja sam nestrpljiva. 
> Opet sam pisala.. Crta je jos tu. Tamnija nego jucer...  Dosadna sam sama debi s tim pisanjem., al rekla sam. Potrositi cu ih sve i gotovo je s tim.


Hvala bogu...onda sigurno ocekujem jako lijepi vijesti...jos da si betu izvadila negdje to kosta oko 70kn..bar kod nas u bolnolnice bez uputnice

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Vidis, nisam se ni raspitivala koliko kosta kod nas u bolnici. Uopce mi nije palo na pamet... Znam da je privatno oko 140 kn

----------


## ljube555

Steta

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ma, ako bude kakvih sumnjivih stvari lako ja odem sutra u bolnicu izvaditi to.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 14.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~44.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

justme javiii situaciju, držim fige  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Hocu hocu... Pripremam se za scenarij - evo duphaston, pijte, ne vidi se jos nista jer je rano,, dodjite za 7 dana

----------


## ljube555

> Hocu hocu... Pripremam se za scenarij - evo duphaston, pijte, ne vidi se jos nista jer je rano,, dodjite za 7 dana


Onda ako bude takav scenarij , ujutro izvadi betu i u cetvr.ponovo

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Hocu hocu... Pripremam se za scenarij - evo duphaston, pijte, ne vidi se jos nista jer je rano,, dodjite za 7 dana


Bar se na uzv vidi debljina endometrija pa se po tome moze predpostaviti dal je doslo do trudnoce. Ako ja zadebljan postoji mogucnost al ako je tanji od 7, 8 mm onda je se poceo ljustriti.
Mislim i ti ginekolozi su cudne biljke.
Jesu te bar poslali da betu izvadis? Jesi radila test opet?

----------


## justme409

> Bar se na uzv vidi debljina endometrija pa se po tome moze predpostaviti dal je doslo do trudnoce. Ako ja zadebljan postoji mogucnost al ako je tanji od 7, 8 mm onda je se poceo ljustriti.
> Mislim i ti ginekolozi su cudne biljke.
> Jesu te bar poslali da betu izvadis? Jesi radila test opet?


Libra, nisam jos bila kod ginekologa. U petak sam zvala, sestra mi nije dala da pričam s dr i rekla je da je to menstruacija. Ako bude gore nek odem na hitnu preko vikenda, a ako nastavi onako brljaviti neka dodjem u pon da doktor pogleda. 
Nista ni krv, ni nista. 
Test sam na svoju ruku radila skoro svaki dan hahahahaah
Danas je crta mrvu tamnija nego jucer. Jucer je bila skroz svjetla (ne znam kako poslati link samo pa ne stavljam na net nista vise).
I da, upravo to, zab sam na debljinu endometrija. Mozda i zuto tijelo?

----------


## Libra

Da zuto tijelo npr.potvrdjuje ovulaciju. Takodjer ti moze reci dr na kojem jajniku je bila.

I ja ne znam kako se stavlja fotka prek tog linka.
Ako ima koja dobra dusa nek stavi taj link pa nam posalji fotkicu.
Drago mi je da je tamnije crtica i vjerujem da ce biti sve ok.

----------


## justme409

Uskoro odo tamo pa vam prenesem sve. Taman prestala pusiti, a sad bi bome jednu s gustom

----------


## ljube555

> Uskoro odo tamo pa vam prenesem sve. Taman prestala pusiti, a sad bi bome jednu s gustom


Ajme ja jedva cekam... Dnevnu temp.imam 37.6

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Endometrij 15mm, ovulacija bila u desnom jajniku. Doktor je optimistican. Za 10 dana kontrola

----------


## justme409

Trudnoca 4+3, vidio je nesto sto bi moglo biti gestacijska vrecica, ali viditi ce za 10 dana

----------


## pearl 22

> Trudnoca 4+3, vidio je nesto sto bi moglo biti gestacijska vrecica, ali viditi ce za 10 dana


Ajme čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   ma znala sam da je to to.

----------


## ljube555

> Trudnoca 4+3, vidio je nesto sto bi moglo biti gestacijska vrecica, ali viditi ce za 10 dana


Cestitam draga, a sta rekao za smedarenje!???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Trudnoca 4+3, vidio je nesto sto bi moglo biti gestacijska vrecica, ali viditi ce za 10 dana


Koliko ti uopce kasni M???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

M mi kasni cca 5 dana samo. Nesto malo.
Za smedje je rekao da se to zna dogoditi nekim curama u vrijeme ocekivane m.
Za 10 dana cemo znati bolje. Opustena sam. Svidja mu se sto me bole cice, makar i one kao da bole malo vise, pa malo manje...

----------


## justme409

Btw nije 100% siguran da je ono gest. Mj, ali moglo bi biti

----------


## ljube555

> Btw nije 100% siguran da je ono gest. Mj, ali moglo bi biti


Ti znas koji dan ciklzsa bila negdje O???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> M mi kasni cca 5 dana samo. Nesto malo.
> Za smedje je rekao da se to zna dogoditi nekim curama u vrijeme ocekivane m.
> Za 10 dana cemo znati bolje. Opustena sam. Svidja mu se sto me bole cice, makar i one kao da bole malo vise, pa malo manje...


Ajme, tko ce docekati se desetak dana..[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] 

Ali bitno je da ne krvaris...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Draga to je to! Pa cestitam, stvarno mi je drago od srca!!!! Moja preporuka- odi sutra vaditi betu, i onda za tih 10 dana opet ponovi da vidi ginekolog da li dobro sve se razvija. Jos je rano za uzv pregled, ali cim je on nesto vidio, i tako rano, dobar je znak. Rekla sam ti da je moja mama cijelu trudnocu imala tako kao slabu M, a cujem u zadnje vrijeme to i od dosta zena. Samo se ti nama cuvaj i obavjestavaj nas  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## justme409

O mi je bila 27.ja mislim. Mislim da me tad probolo

----------


## justme409

Angie hvala!
Pitat cu sutra u lab sve, taman idem po neke nalaze. Rekao mi je da slobodno normalno vježbam i zivim, da je premala trudnoca da bi utjecalo to. Al cu isto usporiti tempo.

----------


## justme409

Za 10 dana vam potvrdim sve.
A do tad vas maltretiram sa smedjarenjem i dnevnim izvjescima. Samo vi razumijete ovo

----------


## ljube555

> Za 10 dana vam potvrdim sve.
> A do tad vas maltretiram sa smedjarenjem i dnevnim izvjescima. Samo vi razumijete ovo


Angie cita moje misli... Bas sam htjela napisati da ja bi svakako sutra u lab.izvadila betu i u cetvrtak ponovo iako lijepo dupla se mozes i mirno disati znaci sve lijepo razvija se i rasti... I mene na nalazu u prijasnji trudn.pisalo sa 4+5 nadzira se gest.vrecica... ali sam tad svejedno vadila dva puta betu za svoj mir u glavi... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Za 10 dana vam potvrdim sve.
> A do tad vas maltretiram sa smedjarenjem i dnevnim izvjescima. Samo vi razumijete ovo


Jos smedarenje imas???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Danas nije bilo na ulosku, odnosno bilo je nesto tamno zuto. Na uzv na kondomu je bilo nesto malo. Ja nisam vidjela, i nakon uvz mi je bilo malo na ulosku. Sad vise nema opet.

----------


## ljube555

> Danas nije bilo na ulosku, odnosno bilo je nesto tamno zuto. Na uzv na kondomu je bilo nesto malo. Ja nisam vidjela, i nakon uvz mi je bilo malo na ulosku. Sad vise nema opet.


Jos imas testovi za trudnocu ilući ti gotova sa time???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Čestitam justme!  :grouphug:

----------


## chicha

Čestitam justme,divne vjesti!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Very Happy:  konačno justme da otvorimo novo odbrojavanje, taman kad je sarasvati rodila!!
Čestitam još jednom  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

I ja se veselim. Rado bi ga otvorila s nekim. Kad smo imali ovoliko dugo odbrojavanje,, da sljedece bude duplo. I nemojte moooolim vas cekati mene da rodim!!!!
Ja sam samo ja, moze trajati i oar dana, ja sretna. Hvala vam svima! Jedva cekam taj 25.da napokon bude sluzbeno

----------


## chicha

> I ja se veselim. Rado bi ga otvorila s nekim. Kad smo imali ovoliko dugo odbrojavanje,, da sljedece bude duplo. I nemojte moooolim vas cekati mene da rodim!!!!
> Ja sam samo ja, moze trajati i oar dana, ja sretna. Hvala vam svima! Jedva cekam taj 25.da napokon bude sluzbeno



Slažem se za duplo odbrojavanje,ja cu radit ujutro test ako danas tokom dana ne dodje,iako ne polazem nikakve nade da bi mogao biti +....

----------


## ljube555

> Slažem se za duplo odbrojavanje,ja cu radit ujutro test ako danas tokom dana ne dodje,iako ne polazem nikakve nade da bi mogao biti +....


Mi zajedno brojimo[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] tocno u dan... Ja ako do sutra ne dobijem u pon.vadim betu ili u petak

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Onda držim fige za troduplo odbrojavanje :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Onda držim fige za troduplo odbrojavanje


Ali ja ne nadam se kako ni ti da bi bio +

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Endometrij 15mm, ovulacija bila u desnom jajniku. Doktor je optimistican. Za 10 dana kontrola


Odlicno...endometrij je jako lijepo zadebljan i jos je uspio nesto vidjeti na tako malu trudnocu. Bit ce to sve ok. 
To smedjarenje je mozda bila zaostala krv od implantacije posto nije spomenuo niti hematom niti bilo sto drugo da bude razlog tomu.
Bas mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ionako cure sve u isto vrijeme nam se neke stvari događaju na ovom odbrojavanju
 Mogli  i imati najduze ime do sad na sljedecem hahahaha
Chicha i ljube bas jedva cekam da vidim vase.
Rekla sam vam, ja ne znam ni zasto sam test radila. Nisam ni ja nimalo ocekivala, ni nadala se ovaj mjesec. 

Libra vidio je neku crnu tockicu. Drzimo fige da ce to narasti. Mislim da je to bila jedina crna tockica na tom uvz. A hematom  nije pominjao to mi je olaksanje. Mozda sam i "memstruaciju" dobila posto je curkanje trajalo bas kao moja m. Vidjeti cemo sto danas kaze tijelo

----------


## ljube555

> Ionako cure sve u isto vrijeme nam se neke stvari događaju na ovom odbrojavanju
>  Mogli  i imati najduze ime do sad na sljedecem hahahaha
> Chicha i ljube bas jedva cekam da vidim vase.
> Rekla sam vam, ja ne znam ni zasto sam test radila. Nisam ni ja nimalo ocekivala, ni nadala se ovaj mjesec. 
> 
> Libra vidio je neku crnu tockicu. Drzimo fige da ce to narasti. Mislim da je to bila jedina crna tockica na tom uvz. A hematom  nije pominjao to mi je olaksanje. Mozda sam i "memstruaciju" dobila posto je curkanje trajalo bas kao moja m. Vidjeti cemo sto danas kaze tijelo


Nisi isla izvaditi betu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Grcevi popustili osim boli u trtice , temp.ujutro isto 37.5... ipak sam ja radila LH trakicu i isto tako kako i jucer jaka crtica testna...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Justme ,ti radila test dok ti je kasnila M ili ovako prije???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Tek sam se sad digla. Probudila sam se u 5 sati ujutro i nisam mogla zaspati sinoc. Do sad spavala ko beba od 8 navecer do 9 ujutro. 

A. Sto se tice testa., meni je aplikacija predvidila m u cetvrtak, u sridu sam dobila spoting. I u cet sam napravila test.

----------


## Purple Lu

Jutro curke, evo liste


 :Heart:  Lista za 15.01.2019.  :Heart:  

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## ljube555

Gdje je Iva nestala???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Chicha, haj da i mi navecer napravimo test???? Sta bue bude, mozda i mi dozivimo iznebadenje kao Justme[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

A ja racunam na onu: strpljen spašen....
Nekako mi je taj jutarnji urin koncentriraniji pa zato...pouzdaniji

----------


## ljube555

> A ja racunam na onu: strpljen spašen....
> Nekako mi je taj jutarnji urin koncentriraniji pa zato...pouzdaniji


Imas kakve simpt.ili neki znak koji bi ukazivao na trudnocu????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Vise mi ova zivcanost i razdrazljivnost vuce na pms,nego na trudnoću,hahahhaha.
Ma stvarno nemam pojma,znam samo da sam napuhana kao žaba,i totalno zacepljena,bez obzira na magnezij 375...

----------


## justme409

Ajde onda sutra ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Vise mi ova zivcanost i razdrazljivnost vuce na pms,nego na trudnoću,hahahhaha.
> Ma stvarno nemam pojma,znam samo da sam napuhana kao žaba,i totalno zacepljena,bez obzira na magnezij 375...


I ja zacepljena i blagi iscjedak imam vise vlexi na zuckasto... I danas bas nekako mi je cudno u glavi..temp.po danu vrti se od 37.3 do 37.6 a jutarnja od jucer 37.5 ...i sve na svijetu bi dala da mogu ici spavati ali ne mogu...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja imam stalno osjecaj da sam procurila i svako malo idem viditi na wc ali hvala bogu nema nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Ljube zaboravila sam pa pitam ponovo, ti si sad u ovom ciklusu pila klomifen? Koliko dnevno? I koliko si imala folikula?
Ja od sljedece m idem u blago stimulirani, nisam htjela klomifene(jer mi je frendica imala uzasne nuspojave od njih) pa mi je dao femaru, ne znam jel to šta bolje?

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube zaboravila sam pa pitam ponovo, ti si sad u ovom ciklusu pila klomifen? Koliko dnevno? I koliko si imala folikula?
> Ja od sljedece m idem u blago stimulirani, nisam htjela klomifene(jer mi je frendica imala uzasne nuspojave od njih) pa mi je dao femaru, ne znam jel to šta bolje?


Jesam bila na klomifenu, od 5dc do9dc po jednu tabl.i 10dc folikul jedan samo bio 23mm i rekao da O samo sto nije nastupila... A ovaj ciklus rekao kao da budem pila od 3dc do 7dc po dvje tablete.. ja nisam imala uopce nuspojave

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube zaboravila sam pa pitam ponovo, ti si sad u ovom ciklusu pila klomifen? Koliko dnevno? I koliko si imala folikula?
> Ja od sljedece m idem u blago stimulirani, nisam htjela klomifene(jer mi je frendica imala uzasne nuspojave od njih) pa mi je dao femaru, ne znam jel to šta bolje?


Isto femara i klomifen jedino od klomifena nekomu tanji endometrij... Ja sam 10dc imala samo 7mm ali kao rekao da bude jos narastao..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

Ajde cure pisajte testove da se veselimo  :Wink:  

Sto se femare tice i ona zna zeznuti endometrij. Ali ako dok izmjeri da je trolinijski a to je vec oko 7 mm ako se ne varam to je zadovoljavajuce. To govorim znaci oko pucanja folikula..dok dodje do implantacije treba par dana i do tad se jos zadeblja.
Guglajte u kojoj hrani ima "fitoestrogena" pa jedite vise tu hranu radi samog estrogena koji je vrlo bitan za rast folikula i endometrija.

----------


## justme409

Ispunite mi sad ovih 10 dana cekanja. Ja se iskreno nadam da ce biti dosadni,, jaaako dosadni.

----------


## ljube555

> Ajde cure pisajte testove da se veselimo  
> 
> Sto se femare tice i ona zna zeznuti endometrij. Ali ako dok izmjeri da je trolinijski a to je vec oko 7 mm ako se ne varam to je zadovoljavajuce. To govorim znaci oko pucanja folikula..dok dodje do implantacije treba par dana i do tad se jos zadeblja.
> Guglajte u kojoj hrani ima "fitoestrogena" pa jedite vise tu hranu radi samog estrogena koji je vrlo bitan za rast folikula i endometrija.


Pa da bio 7mm a folikul 23mm samo sto ne puknuo rekao da bude taj dan ili iduci...to bio 10dc a 14dc njega nije bilo vec... Najvjerojatno tu negdje puknuo kako je dr.predvidao...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Test kupljen osjetljivost 10ml , neznam dal bi napravila ujutro... Uzasno sam strahu i opet razocaranja... Ja vjerujem da ovi dane od jucer do sutra svakako bila O... Imam osjecaj da svaki cas ce krenuti M...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Pricekaj do sutra uj pa onda...
Meni danas opet par tockica puuno svjetlijeg. Kad ce vise zavrsiti to cudo

----------


## angie_88

Ja ovaj mjesec strajkam protiv stimulacije ovulacije ljekovima. Eee sada citam malo kako prirodno pripomoci; naisla sam na clanke o cajevima marulja i vrkuta. Ima li koja iskustvo s njima?

----------


## ljube555

> Ja ovaj mjesec strajkam protiv stimulacije ovulacije ljekovima. Eee sada citam malo kako prirodno pripomoci; naisla sam na clanke o cajevima marulja i vrkuta. Ima li koja iskustvo s njima?


Ja imam ali mislim da na mene lose reagirali... Od vrkute nestala mi totalno sluz bila sam suha ko barut a od marulje malo pojavila se sluz ali ciklus produzio se.... 

Ali neznaci da tebi nece odgovarati...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pila sam marulju prvu polovicu ciklusa do O u toku M nisam pila a vrkutu celi ciklus i u toku M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

......iiiiiiiiii.......
Imamoooooo +++++

----------


## ljube555

Pisite 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

> Gdje je Iva nestala???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Tu saaaam....javila sam se na 19 strani haha

----------


## iva_777

Bravo Chichaaa!!!! Cestitke!!!

----------


## justme409

Chichaaa tooo!!!!!

Ljube drzi see!

----------


## chicha

Hvala na čestitkama,
Al sam zabrinuta malo,nekako me dolje presjeca,i boli al ne kao M...jel itko tako nesto imao?bas me sad nekako strah.
Ljube,drzi se :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 16.01.2019.   :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc  :Heart:  :Very Happy: 
PurpleLu~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

ljube drži se, baš mi je žao  :grouphug: 

chicha čestitam  :Heart:  :Heart: , to si ti čekala cijelo vrijeme justme pa da zajedno otvarate novo odbrojavanje  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

Ne mogu reci da mi nije zao...ali znala samn da od prve ture klomifena necu ostatu trudna... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Chicha... Ja imam i strah, i tu i tamo kakvu bol, ajmo to tako nazvati. Ali strah je moj glavni simptom hahahahaha

Ja jedino sto osjecam jos uvijek su samo prsa...

----------


## chicha

Pa da, i meni se cini od kad sam vidila + da su mi počeli svakakvi bolovi...
Ja sam samo napuhana i dalje,a prsa ništa...al ne sjecam se da sam u prvoj trudnoci takve  bolove imala...

----------


## justme409

Chicha sve smo drugacije... Meni je frendica bila umorna ko pas... Ja sam uvijek umorna, ne vidim posebnu promjenu. Mozda sam cak prije plusa bila umornija. Uzas je ovaj strah, bas uzas. I cini mi se da nikad ne prodje

----------


## chicha

Ma skuzila sam i ja po umoru prije par dana,nista mi se ne da,samo bi spavala...
A da,to iscekivanje do uzv ce mi bit najgore,sad se idem narucit za uzv i vec znam da ce mi rec tek za 10dana,prije se nece nista vidit...
Znaci kad se vratimo sa uzv-a,otvaramo novo odbrojavanje??

----------


## justme409

Deal. Ja se nadam.
Meni jos ovo traje sitno sitno sitno na ulosku narandjaste boje, i na papiru kod brisanja. I trnci nekakvi u maternici. Ja se cijelo vrijeme tjesim da bi sigurno krenulo na gore da je trebalo biti...

----------


## pearl 22

Chicha čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Justme znam da si u strahu, ali samo vjeruj da će sve biti ok. Nema sad mjesta lošim mislima. :grouphug: 
Ljube žao mi je. Znam kakvo ti je sad razočaranje, ali nema stajanja. Borba se nastavlja.
Kako je krenulo vjerujem da će tu biti još jako puno ++++++

----------


## justme409

Nedam se losim mislima, bas to!!!

----------


## ljube555

Chicha, dal to prirodna trudnoca dosla ili ???? Koliko pokusali ste????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Meni se iscjedak pojacao... Mozda je malo i porumenio. Poslala sms ginekologu.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni se iscjedak pojacao... Mozda je malo i porumenio. Poslala sms ginekologu.


Ajmeeee...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

> Chicha, dal to prirodna trudnoca dosla ili ???? Koliko pokusali ste????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Je,ljube,prirodno,uz pomoc caja od vrkute i tinkture konopljike,tako sam i prosli put zatrudnila,samo je trebalo 7,8,mj da profunkcionira terapija.
Ovaj put malo manje,pola godine,al sam prosli mjesec prestala dojit i mislim da je to bio jedan od razlog nemogućnosti začeća...

----------


## chicha

> Meni se iscjedak pojacao... Mozda je malo i porumenio. Poslala sms ginekologu.


Kako mislis porumenio??

----------


## chicha

Justme jesu primjese krvi ili sta?

----------


## justme409

Kod brisanja nije bas smedji vise. Cula sam se s gin. Pojacali dozu duphastona i sutra beta

----------


## chicha

[QUOTE=pearl 22;3082518]Chicha čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Hvalaaaa :Kiss:

----------


## chicha

> Kod brisanja nije bas smedji vise. Cula sam se s gin. Pojacali dozu duphastona i sutra beta


Ok, bitno da si pod kontrolom.

----------


## ljube555

> Je,ljube,prirodno,uz pomoc caja od vrkute i tinkture konopljike,tako sam i prosli put zatrudnila,samo je trebalo 7,8,mj da profunkcionira terapija.
> Ovaj put malo manje,pola godine,al sam prosli mjesec prestala dojit i mislim da je to bio jedan od razlog nemogućnosti začeća...


A kako ti to pila ???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Tinkturu konopljike 1x dnevno pise ti na njoj koliko kapi sa 1dl vode,ujutro natašte, a caj od vrkute napravim ujutro 0,5l u termosicu i ponesem na posao i pijem kao vodu cili dan.ja sam oboje kupila u bio&bio ducanu,a imas i u svakoj bio ljekarni

----------


## ljube555

> Tinkturu konopljike 1x dnevno pise ti na njoj koliko kapi sa 1dl vode,ujutro natašte, a caj od vrkute napravim ujutro 0,5l u termosicu i ponesem na posao i pijem kao vodu cili dan.ja sam oboje kupila u bio&bio ducanu,a imas i u svakoj bio ljekarni


Celi ciklus i za vrijeme M ili???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Evo da ja updatem situaciju...
Smirila se malo situacija. Barem na ulosku. Ina ali u tragovima, ali kod svakog mokrenje skoro vidim da izadje skupa s urinom, plus bude na papiru. Isto je tamna krv, ali mi se cini kao da nije vise samo smedja,, vise kao tamno crvena. 
Nema bolova vise, cice opet bole vise nego jutros plus kao da se malo mucnine javilo... Ne znam dali je to moguce od duphastona.

----------


## angie_88

@Chica čestitam!!!!!!! @Ljube...zao mi je... ali idemo dalje!! Evo i ja sam uzela vrkutu i krecem u borbu za ovulaciju  :Smile: )))
Upravo sam se narucila u pon na folikulometriju da vidim ima li sto od mene ovaj mjesec. @justme ja sam ti u 7tt dobila  to smedjarenje, i odmah duphastone 3xdnevno. Bilo je pod kontrolom, ali u 12tt krvarenje jako. Tada su me stavili na 6xdnevno 10ak dana, pa ponovno na 3xdnevno. Samo hrabro, i nastoj mirovati. Znam da zvuci ofucano, ali plod se stvarno treba ucvrstiti. Moze biti i miom, svasta je moguce, ali ja mislim da je u pitanju ipak samo simptom rane trudnoce, da nije nista strasno

----------


## justme409

Vidjeti cemo sutra kakvo je stanje s trudnocom. Nedaj Boze, al ak bude potrebna kiretaza planiram ju odbiti, nekako izdogovarati s gin da sama kuci se ocistim. Izcitala sam masu toga o toj kir, je, brze je, bezbolno (ako si na opcoj anesteziji) ali mirovanje nakon nje, cuvanje i priraslice (moguce valjda).... Ne znam, previse je tu toga protiv. Danas sam od zivaca zapalila 4 duvana, a taman lipo prestala...

Naravno da ima jos nade, i dosta sam opustena i smirena... Nadam se da ce tako i ostati

----------


## ljube555

> @Chica čestitam!!!!!!! @Ljube...zao mi je... ali idemo dalje!! Evo i ja sam uzela vrkutu i krecem u borbu za ovulaciju )))
> Upravo sam se narucila u pon na folikulometriju da vidim ima li sto od mene ovaj mjesec. @justme ja sam ti u 7tt dobila  to smedjarenje, i odmah duphastone 3xdnevno. Bilo je pod kontrolom, ali u 12tt krvarenje jako. Tada su me stavili na 6xdnevno 10ak dana, pa ponovno na 3xdnevno. Samo hrabro, i nastoj mirovati. Znam da zvuci ofucano, ali plod se stvarno treba ucvrstiti. Moze biti i miom, svasta je moguce, ali ja mislim da je u pitanju ipak samo simptom rane trudnoce, da nije nista strasno


Mi idemo dalje u pobjede[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji3]

Ja idem drugi tjedan u petak 10dc na folik.od 3dc krecem sa klomifenom po dvje tablete... Mene najvise zabrinjava ta sluz posto ne primjecujem nju uopce u toku plodnih dana i takav imam osjecaj da sve sjeme izade van i da unutra uopce nista ne ulazi...ko da cepa imam na ulasku..... 
Strasno me to brini... I to sve osjecam nakon kiretaze... Prije bilo sluzi ko u prici a sada ni kap ...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube ja sam primjetila da mi je od te trudnoce (zavrsila je kiretazom doduse) puno vise iscjetka u 2.djelu ciklusa.
Mozda ti se jednostavno tijelo promjenilo od te trudnoce... Ali ako te zabrinjava, koliko sam ja citala, hormoni utjecu na to... Mozda da njih izvadis i prochekiras?
Iskreno, nemam ni ja puno te sluzi... Nikad nisam ni imala. To bude nesto ful oskudno

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube ja sam primjetila da mi je od te trudnoce (zavrsila je kiretazom doduse) puno vise iscjetka u 2.djelu ciklusa.
> Mozda ti se jednostavno tijelo promjenilo od te trudnoce... Ali ako te zabrinjava, koliko sam ja citala, hormoni utjecu na to... Mozda da njih izvadis i prochekiras?
> Iskreno, nemam ni ja puno te sluzi... Nikad nisam ni imala. To bude nesto ful oskudno


Tako sam jadna uzas.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Ja isto nisam primjetila nesto posebno te sluzi... bas cu obratit pozornost ovaj mjesec. Znate sta, ja sam bas lose zadnja 3 dana. Koliko sam god mislila da nije, ova neuspjela inseminacija me dotukla, toliko sam se ocito u sebi potajno nadala da sam trudna, tako da me ova negativna beta nekidan slomila. Mislim da se desilo u pogresno vrijeme, i baka mi je umrla, i pas stari je jako lose pred uspavljivanje je... tako da sam u najdepresivnijem sijecnju do sada. Inace se izvucem iz negativnih misli, uvijek nesto radim, ali ovaj put kao da nemam ni trunku energije i volje. Toliko sam tuzna kada dodjem kuci s posla, razmisljam kako je moj sin sada trebao vec trcati po kuci i cekati me...a ono kuca prazna... a testovi negativni... ovulacija upitna.. Znam da je ovo samo faza, ali bas bas sam tuzna i mislim da mi je najbolje sve pustiti jer mi se cini sto se vise trudim, to manje rezultata..

----------


## ljube555

> Ja isto nisam primjetila nesto posebno te sluzi... bas cu obratit pozornost ovaj mjesec. Znate sta, ja sam bas lose zadnja 3 dana. Koliko sam god mislila da nije, ova neuspjela inseminacija me dotukla, toliko sam se ocito u sebi potajno nadala da sam trudna, tako da me ova negativna beta nekidan slomila. Mislim da se desilo u pogresno vrijeme, i baka mi je umrla, i pas stari je jako lose pred uspavljivanje je... tako da sam u najdepresivnijem sijecnju do sada. Inace se izvucem iz negativnih misli, uvijek nesto radim, ali ovaj put kao da nemam ni trunku energije i volje. Toliko sam tuzna kada dodjem kuci s posla, razmisljam kako je moj sin sada trebao vec trcati po kuci i cekati me...a ono kuca prazna... a testovi negativni... ovulacija upitna.. Znam da je ovo samo faza, ali bas bas sam tuzna i mislim da mi je najbolje sve pustiti jer mi se cini sto se vise trudim, to manje rezultata..


Ajme draga, tocno tako i ja osjecam se jadno... Bas me ta kiretaza dotukla i taj gubitak bebe... Imam ja doma djecu neka mala utjeha ali bol za gubitkom bebe jace... A nikako da dode do trudnoci od 7mjeseca pokusavamo i nikako i nikako... Vise neznam sta bi mislila i sta da napravim da pomognem... I mene strasno pogodio da je danas stigla M inace nisam previse nadala se ali tracak nade postojao i na zadnje opet nista!!!! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

ljube znam da ti je teško ali nemoj gubiti nadu, 6 mjeseci pokušavanja nije tako puno, kažu dr do godinu čak i dvije je čisto normalno! 
već ste uspjeli, imate klince, uspjet ćete opet, samo što pozitivnije razmišljaj, svima nam život nosi razne probleme, svi imamo svoje borbe...
mi već više od 4 godine pokušavamo i ništa, niti jedan + na testu, ništa! nije lako, nismo još odustali, ali šta je tu je, ima i puno gorih stvari, odbijam biti jadna i tužna zbog toga i točka  :Grin:

----------


## ljube555

Justme, kolika je beta???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

> Justme, kolika je beta???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Taman mi dr poslao nalaz. 422.
U sub opet.

----------


## chicha

> ljube znam da ti je teško ali nemoj gubiti nadu, 6 mjeseci pokušavanja nije tako puno, kažu dr do godinu čak i dvije je čisto normalno! 
> već ste uspjeli, imate klince, uspjet ćete opet, samo što pozitivnije razmišljaj, svima nam život nosi razne probleme, svi imamo svoje borbe...
> mi već više od 4 godine pokušavamo i ništa, niti jedan + na testu, ništa! nije lako, nismo još odustali, ali šta je tu je, ima i puno gorih stvari, odbijam biti jadna i tužna zbog toga i točka


Slažem se u potpunosti!

----------


## chicha

> Taman mi dr poslao nalaz. 422.
> U sub opet.


Odlicno!!!

----------


## justme409

> Odlicno!!!


Sto da? Ja mislila da je malo malena za 4+6
Drago mi je da cemo odraditi to mjerenje.

----------


## justme409

Opet danas izaslo malo tamno smedjeg nakon uvz, plus nakon vece nuzde na papiru. Ostalo nesto skroz skab trag na papiru.

----------


## Libra

> Taman mi dr poslao nalaz. 422.
> U sub opet.


Justme, moja beta je na 17 dan od ovulacije bila 430 pa tako da mislim i da je tvoja beta odlicna.
Jel znas kad ti je bila O???
Ako znas mozes okvirno pogledati u tablicama na guglu al zbilja ti se beta od zene do zene razlikuje.
Nekome tijelo bas reagira ma trudnocu pa je i beta odmah visa. Ja sam ponovila za 4 dana bila i iznosila je 1980.
Znaci skolski se bas uduplala a i to ne mora nuzno biti.
Bitno je bar 70 posto da se udupla za dva dana.
Samo ti pij duphaston i odmaraj koliko mozes.
On je gadan za piti i odmah jetrene probe na krvoj slici budu povisene pa pitaj gina za vaginalni progesteron.

Chica cestitam na plusici  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

> Opet danas izaslo malo tamno smedjeg nakon uvz, plus nakon vece nuzde na papiru. Ostalo nesto skroz skab trag na papiru.


Bila si danas na uzv? Sto kaze dr?

----------


## justme409

27.mi je bila ovulacija ja mislim...DAAAVNO hahahaaha
Za uvz - vidjeli smo opet onaj mjehuric koji djeluje meni malo veci i pravilnijeg oblika... Ali ne vidi se nista vise od toga. Al opet, to moze biti i krvarenje. Sad u sub cemo ponoviti betu pa cemo znati vise

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 17.01.2019.   :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~47.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc 

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## justme409

Iva kad je tebi ono pregled?
Da, sad mozda kad se skucite... Trebat ce ipak i krstiti novo hahahaha

----------


## iva_777

U ponedjeljak sam u Petrovoj. Pokrstili smo poprilicno hahaha, mozda nesto i uspije.

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 18.01.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~48.dc
justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc +
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc +

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## angie_88

Nisam dobro popratila... @iva ti si radila test ili vadila betu? Ili nista od navedenog?

----------


## ljube555

> Nisam dobro popratila... @iva ti si radila test ili vadila betu? Ili nista od navedenog?


I ja to pitam.... Ne kuzim nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Nisam dobro popratila... @iva ti si radila test ili vadila betu? Ili nista od navedenog?


Ti u pon.na folik.koji dan ciklusa tad????ides cisto da vidis ili ???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

11dc mi je u pon. Narucila sam se samo da vidim da li se sta desava prirodnim putem s mojim folikulićima  :Smile: )))

----------


## ljube555

> 11dc mi je u pon. Narucila sam se samo da vidim da li se sta desava prirodnim putem s mojim folikulićima )))


Tako sAm i ja isla ali razocarala se sam jako...nadam se da ti neces...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Nemam komp, pa da ne tipkam sve ispocetka, sve sam objasnila na 19 strani. Ljubim vas i drzim vam svima fige da do proljeca najkasnije ugledate plusice.

----------


## justme409

Iva drzim fige hahahahaha
Sad kad je rjeseno stambeno ko zna... Javi! Samo nek se i drugo sve sredi.

Cure da vas pitam.... Sto je normalna temp tijela u trudnoci? Ne bazalna nego bas tijela?

----------


## angie_88

@justme ja ti evo pojma nemam, nisam od onih koji mjere temp. Prvi put sam prosli period pratila, ali tek od inseminacije do menstruacije. Mislim da moras duzi period pratiti temperaturu svoga tijela, jer svaka zena je individua za sebe. Zelim reci, svako tijelo ima razlicitu temp. Kod mene ti npr nikad nije veca od 36. Ja ako sam u fibri, to ti je 37.3 maksimum i ubija me. A sada sam imala u drugoj fazi ciklusa 36.8 stalno, dok mi nije dosla M, tada je pala na 36. A u trudnoci... ne bih znala. Neka se javi netko s iskustvom..  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ma, zapravo pitam gluposti kad je to sve individalno.
Jucer ujutro bilo tog smedjeg s mrvicama (???) kod mokrenja izaslo, i nakon toga kroz dan samo trag na ulosku i kod brisanja. Do navever se skroz smanjilo i kod brisanja. Jutros na ulosku 2 tockice, i jednom kod brisanja. Dosla u bolnicu odma izaslo malo vise. Nisu mi te mrvice jasne bas. 
Jos uvik je smedje, sto je valjda dobro.
Prsa jos uvijek "otecena" i boluckaju na pritisak, al nista posebno. I to je to. Vadili betu, cekam nalaz. Ufff...

----------


## angie_88

Koliko si dobila Duphastona-ili koje vec tablete- kolicinski dnevno? Ja sam ti to imala, ali meni se smirilo kako sam uzimala terapiju i mirovala.

----------


## justme409

3x dnevno po jednu duphastone. 
Otkako sam dobila 3 izgleda kao da se smanjilo. Evo danas vec 11 dan.
Znaci mrvice su tu "normalne"?
One su ne skroz izbezumile cak.

----------


## ljube555

Justme, kad imas uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube sad cekam prvo nalaze bete

----------


## justme409

Beta danas 1040 (u cetvrtak bila 422).

U petak uvz

----------


## justme409

Ajme, sad sam nestrpljiva da cujem vase komentare. Mislim, ocito je ovo dobro, i pretpostavljam da je znam ka se trudnoca dobro razvija. Mozda se ovulacija ipak dogodila koji dan kasnije ili smo malo sporiji...

----------


## ljube555

> Ajme, sad sam nestrpljiva da cujem vase komentare. Mislim, ocito je ovo dobro, i pretpostavljam da je znam ka se trudnoca dobro razvija. Mozda se ovulacija ipak dogodila koji dan kasnije ili smo malo sporiji...


To je super.... Uzivaj dalje!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Pozdrav cure nova sam ovdje i trebam pomoć dali je tko imao sličnu situaciju i što vi mislite...13.12 zadnja m..nakon toga 12.01.pozitivan kućni test,14.01 krvarenje obilno kao m,test opet pozitivan..15.01 beta-63,17.01.beta-188 na uzv ništa naravno endometrij 4mm kao nakon m..18.01.opet beta 310..sumnja je na vanmaternicnu zbog krvarenja i endometrija tankog..sutra idem opet vaditi betu i na uzv...dali da se nadam da možda ipak nešto dobro iz svega završi?htjeli me ostavit u bolnici al pošto radim tamo dog.sam se da ću doći ako nešto mi postane sumnjivo,uglavnom rečeno mi je i najmanja bol trk na hitnu pa me to zbunilo..dali da se ipak nadam?

----------


## sarasvati

Jako lijepe vijesti, cure! 
Justme i chicha, cestitam!!

Just, beta ti se lijepo poduplala; chicha kako je kod tebe?

I bilo je vrijeme da se  novo odbrojavanje otvori! Cini mi se da sam ovo otvorila u petom mjesecu.  :Shock:  Ja sam to ucinila kad je zakucalo srce, a vas dvije odaberite svoj trenutak.

Ostale cure, zelim vam puno srece!  Ne mogu vas vise trudnickom prasinom posipati, ali mogu poslati malo novorodenackog placa! <3

----------


## iva_777

Prijavljujem 1dc.

----------


## justme409

Iva sad opet prekrstiti cijelu kucu  :Smile: 

Sarasvati hvala!!!
Ja se nadam da duplo otvaramo.
Nakon najduzeg u povijesti nek nase vude najkrace  :Smile: 

Angela posto ja bas ne znam previse, citala sam da je za t potrebna 7 mm debljina, minimum. Al vjerujem i u cuda

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav cure nova sam ovdje i trebam pomoć dali je tko imao sličnu situaciju i što vi mislite...13.12 zadnja m..nakon toga 12.01.pozitivan kućni test,14.01 krvarenje obilno kao m,test opet pozitivan..15.01 beta-63,17.01.beta-188 na uzv ništa naravno endometrij 4mm kao nakon m..18.01.opet beta 310..sumnja je na vanmaternicnu zbog krvarenja i endometrija tankog..sutra idem opet vaditi betu i na uzv...dali da se nadam da možda ipak nešto dobro iz svega završi?htjeli me ostavit u bolnici al pošto radim tamo dog.sam se da ću doći ako nešto mi postane sumnjivo,uglavnom rečeno mi je i najmanja bol trk na hitnu pa me to zbunilo..dali da se ipak nadam?


Neznam kaj bi rekla da ne ispadne krivo...

Iz iskustva sa vanmatericnom trudnocom ...rast bete ne dupla se pravilno ili sporo raste ili opet naglo naraste ,ja sa 7tt imala betu 2700 sto je za normalnu trudnocu bilo malo i naravno u maternice nista nije bilo ali endometrij bio zadebljen kao u trudnoci.... I krvarenje sam imala samo par dana i to jedva jedva i vise bilo tamno smedi iscjedak.... 

Po tvom endometr.moze se zakljuciti da nema trudnoce ili bila pa otisla posto za tacece min.debljina treba biti 7mm a dok dode do trudnoce endom.jos raste...a 4mm endom.je jako jako tanak i tu ne moze opstate trudnoca...
Ako gledati betu ima pravilni rast... 

Dok sve povezis endomet,.betu i krvarenje na zadnje ne poklapa se nista..... Trudnoca jako mala na to upucuje i bete.... 
Sretno od srca i da na zadnje bude sve uredu...
Cuda uvijek dogadaju se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ako nije tocno neka menetko ispravi...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Chicha di si? Javi kako si?

----------


## Angela2710

Ljube555 hvala ti puno..danas opet vadila betu 588 je aa prije 2dana 310 baš se nije poduplala i endometrij 6,7mm i dalje sumnjaju na vanmaternicnu i naručio u ma za 2dana opet

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube555 hvala ti puno..danas opet vadila betu 588 je aa prije 2dana 310 baš se nije poduplala i endometrij 6,7mm i dalje sumnjaju na vanmaternicnu i naručio u ma za 2dana opet


Rast bete ti je dobar... Nije nuzno da ona bude bas dupla svakih 48sata do 72sata treba da podupla se.... Endom.raste, mozda bude ipak cudo dogod.

A koliko ti racunaju od zadnje M da je stara trudnoca???? Imas krvarenje ili bolovi???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Ja to nista ne razumijem bas... pa ne mora rastiduplo u 24 sata, ja mislim da sam citala 24-48h. Eto vidis da se i endometrij zadebljao, nekidan si rekla 4mm. Ja vjerujem da ce dobro ispasti i držim ti najveće palčeve za uspijeh, samo nastoj biti koliko mozes smirena. Život je čudo, triba virovat u to!

----------


## angie_88

> Rast bete ti je dobar... Nije nuzno da ona bude bas dupla svakih 48sata do 72sata treba da podupla se.... Endom.raste, mozda bude ipak cudo dogod.
> 
> A koliko ti racunaju od zadnje M da je stara trudnoca???? Imas krvarenje ili bolovi???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Istovremeno smo dale skoro isti odgovor hahaha  :Smile: )))

----------


## ljube555

> Istovremeno smo dale skoro isti odgovor hahaha )))


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Ne računaju mi ništa trenutno ni po staroj m...ni novoj...za sada se drže da je vanmaternicna i nadaju se da će za 2dana još narasti beta i da će naći di je...uglavnom strogo mirovanje i najmanja bol tek na hitnu su rekli...ja se inače ok osjećam simptome imam kao i u prvoj trudnoci samo što me boli sad kao da ću dobit m...

----------


## justme409

Ne znam kome se drugome zaliti da me razumije...
Cijeli dan nista skoro, 2 tockice malene na uloski ujutro kod mokrenja izasle 2 kapi jos smedjega. Nakon toga nista. Kod brisanja nijansa samo. Bila sretna, napokon gotovo!
Kad sad otisla opet u wc opet na papiru tamnosmedje, sluzavo. I jedan dugacki tanki ugruskic. 
Izluditi cu vise s ovim.

----------


## justme409

> Ne računaju mi ništa trenutno ni po staroj m...ni novoj...za sada se drže da je vanmaternicna i nadaju se da će za 2dana još narasti beta i da će naći di je...uglavnom strogo mirovanje i najmanja bol tek na hitnu su rekli...ja se inače ok osjećam simptome imam kao i u prvoj trudnoci samo što me boli sad kao da ću dobit m...


Javi nam obavezno!!!

----------


## angie_88

> Ne znam kome se drugome zaliti da me razumije...
> Cijeli dan nista skoro, 2 tockice malene na uloski ujutro kod mokrenja izasle 2 kapi jos smedjega. Nakon toga nista. Kod brisanja nijansa samo. Bila sretna, napokon gotovo!
> Kad sad otisla opet u wc opet na papiru tamnosmedje, sluzavo. I jedan dugacki tanki ugruskic. 
> Izluditi cu vise s ovim.


Možda povećati dozu utrogestana dok ne stane? Imas li kakav miom? Nazalost, najteze je cekati, ali to ti je jedino. Mirovati, cekati i vjerojati, mi smo uz tebe! Samo ti pisi sto te muci. Kazem ti, ja sam imala i to smedjarenje, s 3x duphastone je stalo, a onda nakon 3t krv krv. Tada 6x duphastone pa stalo. Strogo mirovanje.

----------


## justme409

Mozda bi mogla na svoju ruku za sad nocnu povecati na 2 umjesto jedna. Sad sam trenutno na 3x1. I koliko znam, nemam nista... Ni miom ni hematom. 
Evo,, sad nakon sto je izaslo ono sluzavo smedje i taj ugrusak, opet skoro nista... 
Vidjela sam da mirovanje nije povezano s time. Najvise bude nakon spavanja  :Undecided: 
Hvala, to mi treba najvise <3

----------


## spajalica

molim vas da ne dajete medicinske savjete takve vrste. doza lijekova nije stvar za zeazti se.

----------


## angie_88

Ono nije bila preporuka za na svoju ruku, vec da se savjetuje sa lijecnikom sutra- pretpostavljala sam da to logicki, ne trebam niti pisati. Ja za svaki slucaj koji je bio smedjarenje ili krvarenje koje ne staje, znam da su povecavali ginekolozi dozu Duohastona. Evo nedavno i sestri od moga muza. I stalo kroz dan dva. Tako da bi ja ujutro odmah zvala ginekologa i posavjetovala se.

----------


## ljube555

> Ono nije bila preporuka za na svoju ruku, vec da se savjetuje sa lijecnikom sutra- pretpostavljala sam da to logicki, ne trebam niti pisati. Ja za svaki slucaj koji je bio smedjarenje ili krvarenje koje ne staje, znam da su povecavali ginekolozi dozu Duohastona. Evo nedavno i sestri od moga muza. I stalo kroz dan dva. Tako da bi ja ujutro odmah zvala ginekologa i posavjetovala se.


Meni moj rekao piti 3×2 u slucaju da nastavi se smedarenje povjecati na 3×3... I tako sam onda sama videla po potrebe i pila tako... To je bilo u zadnje trudnoce...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja sam se krivo izrazila. Ja sam pogrijesila. I je, ne smije se na svoju ruku nista. To je u pravu. Ja se konzultiram ugl uvijek sa prijateljem dr iz drugog grada. Ovo cu sa svojim ginekologom. Sutra cu mu se javiti. Al daj Boze da je gotovo s izlaskom ovog ugruska!!!

----------


## justme409

Vec cca 5 dana spavanja uzasnog. 
Bole me ledja, umorna sam, al probudim se za wc i nikako zaspati nakon toga.

----------


## ljube555

> Vec cca 5 dana spavanja uzasnog. 
> Bole me ledja, umorna sam, al probudim se za wc i nikako zaspati nakon toga.


To je tek pocetak[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ako je to normalno samo neka hahahaha
Ja sam jedna od onih koja se veseli mucninama, ali nece pa nece

----------


## ljube555

> Ako je to normalno samo neka hahahaha
> Ja sam jedna od onih koja se veseli mucninama, ali nece pa nece


Ti si u petak na uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Hej hej cure, ja vam se za vikend doslovno iskljucim iz sveg virtualnig svijeta  :Smile:  cistim,kuham,spremam i uzivam s obitelji.
Ja sam inace super,jos sam jedan test radila da smirim svoju psihu,i jer nisam imala nikakvih znakova,nista me ne boli,nemam za sad nikavih mučnina,samo pojacan iscjedak,osjecaj kao da sam se upiskila.
Justme,drzim fige da to smedjarenje vise prodje,da se ne stresiras,jer znam da radi toga ne mozes mirno spavat,javljaj nam stanje  :Kiss:

----------


## justme409

Chicha tebi i meni se racuna isto?
Nemam ni ja nista... Osjecam se ko budala. Samo to smedjarenje i prsa koja se stalni mjenjaju. Malo bole jace, malo slabije...

----------


## chicha

> Chicha tebi i meni se racuna isto?
> Nemam ni ja nista... Osjecam se ko budala. Samo to smedjarenje i prsa koja se stalni mjenjaju. Malo bole jace, malo slabije...


Mislim da racuna, ja sam oko 27.12.imala O, po mojoj procjeni.danas mi pise 5+1

----------


## justme409

Ja isto mislim da je tad bila O.
Meni je 5+3 jer je prošla m pocela14. 12

----------


## ljube555

Angela, kakvo stanje kod tebe???? Dal ide na bolje???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Aaaa moram podjeliti s nekim. Od srece sam malo i plakala.
Nadam se da nitko nije gadljiv... Ja nisam 
Ugl nakon duge nuzde nista nije bilo!!!
A znate i same da tad bude najvise iscjetka! Nista tog smedjeg!!!

----------


## ljube555

> Aaaa moram podjeliti s nekim. Od srece sam malo i plakala.
> Nadam se da nitko nije gadljiv... Ja nisam 
> Ugl nakon duge nuzde nista nije bilo!!!
> A znate i same da tad bude najvise iscjetka! Nista tog smedjeg!!!


[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sad samo mozete zamisliti moju reakciju kad budem vidila ili jos i cula srce.

----------


## pearl 22

> Ako je to normalno samo neka hahahaha
> Ja sam jedna od onih koja se veseli mucninama, ali nece pa nece


Stigneš i to. Ja sam imala grozne mučnine od 6tt do 9tt. Ujutro mm na posao a ja tamanila po krekerima (jedino mi tako bilo lakše, tada nisam imala volje uopće se dizati iz kreveta nekih dva tjedna). 
Drago mi je da ti je to smeđarenje stalo. Znam kakvo je to veselje.  Baš me nekako vraćaš na početak moje trudnoće(već sam ti napisala) :Yes:

----------


## justme409

Strah me reci da je stalo, ali evo vec 2 dana bude ujutro i smanjuje se do popodne, alli bude u nijansi ili malo tragu...
Danas bilo ujutro i nestalo sve. Nema nista hvala Bogu! Nadam se da ce ostat na tome.

Pearl 22 hahahahah. Znas da mi je to bas lijepo cuti.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 22.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc +
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~38.dc +

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## justme409

Pearl 22 mozes poslati privatnu por da te pitam jos par stvari?
Ja je znam, nece hahahaha

----------


## Angela2710

Evo izvadila betu 528..znači mali pad..sad čekam uzv pa ću znati više.. hvala vam što mislite na mene

----------


## justme409

Kad ti je uvz? Javi javi

----------


## ljube555

> Evo izvadila betu 528..znači mali pad..sad čekam uzv pa ću znati više.. hvala vam što mislite na mene


Javi se..... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Ostala u bolnici...sutra na laparoskopiju...nisu još 100posto al vjerojatno je u jajovodu trudnoca

----------


## ljube555

> Ostala u bolnici...sutra na laparoskopiju...nisu još 100posto al vjerojatno je u jajovodu trudnoca


Drzi se draga!!! Javljaj se .. ja nisam imala laparaskopiju a trudn.bila u desnom jajovodu ..bila sam u bolnice ali bila tri injekciji i plod posusio se i nestao... Prosla sam bez operaciji...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Angela sretno!!!! I javi nam sw

----------


## chicha

Sretno Angela,evo i ja jutros na obrisu papira malo malo krvi i odmah me primili,beta 397,kks odlicna,prekosutra ponovno beta,na uzv nista nije vidjela...

----------


## justme409

Chicha sretno!!! 
Jeli stalo odmah? Bilo bolova?

----------


## chicha

Hvala,je,to je bio stvarno nezamjetan trag,poslje nikako nisam primjetila,bolova nema,i rekla mi je da tek sa betom od 700 na njenom uzv-u se moze nesto vidit....mene bas zabrinulo sto nista ne vidi...

----------


## chicha

Kako si ti?

----------


## justme409

Ma, ako za ovo moje, sto traje btw skoro 2 tjedna, kazu da nije opasno vjerovatno...

Iskreno, super se osjecam. Ono se skoro i ne pojavljuje popodne i najvećer tako da mi je lakse. Smanjilo se napokon!
Tu i tamo malo nekih osjecaja doli, grcic slabi, i sl... Al racunam da je to normalno. I to je to.

----------


## chicha

Krenuli jaci bolovi i krvarenje.... :Sad: ((((
Otisla na hitnu,cekam pregled ginekologa....i plačem....

----------


## ljube555

> Krenuli jaci bolovi i krvarenje....((((
> Otisla na hitnu,cekam pregled ginekologa....i plačem....


Ajme draga drzi se...javi se[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Drzi se <3 <3 <3
Javi se. Cekamo te

----------


## chicha

I dalje slabije krvarenje,na uzv se i dalje nista ne vidi...ujutro u 8h ponovno beta,da vidimo jel raste....

----------


## EmaG.

Drž´ se Chicha  :grouphug:

----------


## ljube555

> I dalje slabije krvarenje,na uzv se i dalje nista ne vidi...ujutro u 8h ponovno beta,da vidimo jel raste....


Ostavili te u bolnice???? Popustili bolovi????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Ljube nisam ostala u bolnici,bolovi kao kod M,jutros krenuli ugrusci,necu ni ic vadit betu,ostajem doma prebrodit ovo danas sve.
Pisite mi 1DC :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube nisam ostala u bolnici,bolovi kao kod M,jutros krenuli ugrusci,necu ni ic vadit betu,ostajem doma prebrodit ovo danas sve.
> Pisite mi 1DC


Zao mi draga!!!![emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]
Drzi se !!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Bas mi je zao!

----------


## Purple Lu

chicha tako mi žao, drži se, šaljem ti puno zagrljaja  :grouphug:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 23.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice

justme409~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc +

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Angela2710

Chicha žao mi je,drži se draga..kod mene odustali od operacije..pripremili me i samo što nisam krenula pa me kolega kirurg spasio..sad će pratit još betu,na uzv ništa nisu vidjeli i sa desnim jajnikom je sve u redu sad..ništa mi nije baš jasno..uglavnom ja bolova nikakvih nemam

----------


## ljube555

> Chicha žao mi je,drži se draga..kod mene odustali od operacije..pripremili me i samo što nisam krenula pa me kolega kirurg spasio..sad će pratit još betu,na uzv ništa nisu vidjeli i sa desnim jajnikom je sve u redu sad..ništa mi nije baš jasno..uglavnom ja bolova nikakvih nemam


Premala to trudnoca...mene na vanmatericnu tek vidili u desnim jajovodu oko 7tjedana prije nista nije bilo nigdje...

Bar izbjegla operaciju hvala bogu...

Kad vadis betu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Da angela, dobro u svemu losem izbjegla operaciju!

----------


## Angela2710

Sutra ujutro vašim opet..možda samo to otiđe pa neće trebat operirat

----------


## ljube555

> Sutra ujutro vašim opet..možda samo to otiđe pa neće trebat operirat


Dal krvaris???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

> Sutra ujutro vašim opet..možda samo to otiđe pa neće trebat operirat


Drzim fige da prodje sto lakse za tebe.

----------


## Angela2710

Ne ne krvaris baš ništa..imala menstruacija urednu 14.01.5dana i nakon menstruacije je bil taj rast bete

----------


## Angela2710

Tek sad vidim kakve riječi mi mob baca sam...uglavnom ne krvarim i sutra ujutro opet vadim betu..A jel moguće da ona padne iako ne krvarim?

----------


## justme409

Kolimo sam shvatila ja, da. Ljube jel se tebi to dogodilo?

----------


## ljube555

Moja beta beta ne padala nego rasla malo rasla pa pala pa opet otisla gore... Tako koc vanmater .funkcionira... U sedam tjedana bila 2700onda sam dobila injekc.u bolnice od koje mi narasla na 3300 i tek kasnije pocela padati ali sam jos onda dvje injekciji primila svakih desetak dana... Tek nakon dva je pol mjeseca beta pala skroz...nisam krvarila na pocetku nego dok sam dobila injekc.prvu onda krenulo smedarenje...u bolnice sam bila pet tjedana na mirovanju da ne dode do puknuca jajovoda

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Angela kod tebe postoje mogucnost da sa prvom krvarenjem nesto izaslo van.... Sutra bude znalo se vise po bete ...posto ipak ti imala skok nakon krvarenje ,pa moje misljenje da ipak nesto jos ima... A nitko ne gledao soluciju da su bili blizance i jedan otisao a za drugog jos prerano da bi vidili nesto u maternice????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Endometrij danas opet 4mm pa zbog toga ne vjeruju da je nešto u maternici..ubiti nemoguće da je

----------


## ljube555

> Endometrij danas opet 4mm pa zbog toga ne vjeruju da je nešto u maternici..ubiti nemoguće da je


Po velicine endom.mislim da ne 99% a sada kolika beta zavisi... Nisam bas cula da iz jajovoda mola ta (plod) moze sam otici mislim ocistiti se... Posto on inace raste bar kod mene bio..

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Neznam zasto nisu odlucili za injekciji pogotovo dok nema bolova ni krvarenja...meni odmah rekli da nema operaciji idemo sa tim



Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Meni uopce nitko nije spomenuo nikakve injekcije..baš ću pitat čim vizita dođe

----------


## ljube555

> Meni uopce nitko nije spomenuo nikakve injekcije..baš ću pitat čim vizita dođe


Metatrexat cini se to 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Meni uopce nitko nije spomenuo nikakve injekcije..baš ću pitat čim vizita dođe


Pogotovo dok su zvali da zelim trudnocu sa tim injekcijama sacuvali mi jajovod

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Moram pitat...pa i ja sam mlada imam tek 28 i bez obzira što imam jedno djete htjela bi jos..baš ću se raspitati samo kad mi dođu

----------


## ljube555

> Moram pitat...pa i ja sam mlada imam tek 28 i bez obzira što imam jedno djete htjela bi jos..baš ću se raspitati samo kad mi dođu


Javi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Problem injekcije je što nisu sigurni di je trudnoca..i kao da ako je u jajovodu da bolje je laparoskopsi to riješiti jer očito je u tom jajovodu problem pa bi i ubuduće on mogao stvarati probleme..A odmah bi laparoskopsi pogledali i drugi jajovod pa ako slučajno i on nebi bio ok onda bi možda išli sa tim inekcijama..sutra nakon bete će znati više pa će razmatrati šta dalje

----------


## ljube555

> Problem injekcije je što nisu sigurni di je trudnoca..i kao da ako je u jajovodu da bolje je laparoskopsi to riješiti jer očito je u tom jajovodu problem pa bi i ubuduće on mogao stvarati probleme..A odmah bi laparoskopsi pogledali i drugi jajovod pa ako slučajno i on nebi bio ok onda bi možda išli sa tim inekcijama..sutra nakon bete će znati više pa će razmatrati šta dalje


Ja nakon vanmater.imala dvje trudnoce prirodno a druga bila sa trojkicama... 

Drzi se i javi!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Nakon vanmater.isla sam na propuhivanje jajovoda gdje mi ustanovili potpuno zacepljenje oba dva pa sam odlucila za vantjelesnu oplodnju i nakon poroda prosla sest tjedana ja ostala prirodno trudna bez i kakvih problema celu trudn.i nakon toga dok dijete proslo god.dana isla sam probati prirodno u strahu od vanmater .i uspijela u istom ciklusu opet prirodno... A dijagnoza bila potpuno zacepljenje... Znam da je tesko ali glavu gore i drzi se....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Hvala ljube na podršci..ah nije ni tebi bilo lako

----------


## justme409

Da se ja malo ispusem...
Napokon sam sinoc spavala malo bolje. Sanjam svaku noc i budim se oko 3 i oko 5.30 na pisanje. Kaze mi mm da sam i pricala u snu ovih dana. Sinoc sam valjda toliko umorna bila da bi nakon pisanja odmah zaspala hahahahha
Sad vec sveukupno 2 tjedna brljavljenje traje. Cula sam se s gin, nije spominjao dizanje doze th. Ovih dana je bilo bas oskudno, danas opet mrvicu izcurilo. Jedva cekam raj uvz u petak.

----------


## justme409

Angela, ako ti treba podrska,, ovdje uvijek nadjes. Sve cure ovdje su prosle svasta skoro.

----------


## Angela2710

Justme hvala...

----------


## justme409

Nista. Znam koliko dobro dodje samo ispricati nekome, jos kad znas da ce razumjeti... Spas!
Ja samo ovdje i mami detaljno napisem. Hahahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Nista. Znam koliko dobro dodje samo ispricati nekome, jos kad znas da ce razumjeti... Spas!
> Ja samo ovdje i mami detaljno napisem. Hahahaha


[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Nista ni od mog odbrojavanja. Prokrvarila, otisla u bolnicu, vadili betu.

----------


## justme409

Beta 4450. Savrseno se uduplala...

----------


## ljube555

> Beta 4450. Savrseno se uduplala...


Justne, kakvo stanje????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Justme ja sam u prvoj trudnoci krvarila na početku al samo smeđe i to samo kad sam na wc isla..nikakve tablete nisam pila ni mirovala i sve je bilo ok..zatim sam u 25tjednu prokrvarila ostala u bolnici 2dana zaključili da je sve u redu i poslali me na mirovanje doma i poslije toga nakon svakog pregleda sam malo krvarila..betu mi nisu nikad vadili i evo samnom mali miš već 2godine..

----------


## justme409

Mene je zabrinulo samo sto dokrorica nije vidjela ni GV u maternici. A posli stizu nalazi, beta savrsena.
Tako da mi vise nista nije jasno. Sad idem opet u bolnicu na pregled kod svog dr. Pustili su me kuci preko noci.

----------


## ljube555

> Mene je zabrinulo samo sto dokrorica nije vidjela ni GV u maternici. A posli stizu nalazi, beta savrsena.
> Tako da mi vise nista nije jasno. Sad idem opet u bolnicu na pregled kod svog dr. Pustili su me kuci preko noci.


Ali ne betu od 4tisuce vec se trebalo viditi bar nesto...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Vanmaternicna... U jajovodu. Cak i srce kuca  :Sad:  da barem ne kuca... 
Jos ne znam dali ce uspjeti izvaditi samo plod ili i jajovod

----------


## justme409

Eto, vidila sam srce prvi put i imala sam trudnocu koja se, za sebe, odlicno razvijala, al na krivom mistu...

----------


## iva_777

Angela, Just...nemam rijeci :'(
Drzite se, tu smo za vas sto god treba.

----------


## Angela2710

Justme žao mi je jako...nemam rijeci,drži se draga

----------


## justme409

Javim vam se

----------


## pearl 22

Justme draga jako mi je žao. Trenutno nemam riječi za utješiti te. Drži se  :grouphug:

----------


## Angela2710

Evo moja beta 916 danas...idem sad na ultrazvuk nadam se da će vidjeti gdje je šta sad

----------


## ljube555

> Evo moja beta 916 danas...idem sad na ultrazvuk nadam se da će vidjeti gdje je šta sad


Pa tvoja beta pravilno raste

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Da al moja beta je u nedjelju bila 580 a u utorak 520 i sad 916..baš i nije pravilna

----------


## Angela2710

I samo me leđa ubijaju i povremeno me bocka u lijevom jajniku

----------


## ljube555

> I samo me leđa ubijaju i povremeno me bocka u lijevom jajniku


Sorry zaboravila sam na prvu betu... 

Ja sam imala u desnom i stalno imala na strane kao probadajucu bol nija jako ali neugodno...

Kad imas uzv????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Evo sad čekam uzv

----------


## justme409

Javi angela bas.
Ja sebi jos ne mogu doci nikako... Ocekivala sam spontani, al ovo me bas sad izulo

----------


## justme409

Jos to srce malo... Slomilo me.

----------


## ljube555

> Jos to srce malo... Slomilo me.


Drzi se draga...znam kako ti je... Javljaj se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Jao, just... žao mi je. Grlim.

----------


## Angela2710

Ispod desnog jajnika je neka torba..i sad me pripremaju za operaciju pošto sam jela tek za 6sati idem u salu

----------


## ljube555

> Ispod desnog jajnika je neka torba..i sad me pripremaju za operaciju pošto sam jela tek za 6sati idem u salu


Koliko velika??? Znaci u jajovodu nije???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Jao Just... nemam riječi... žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Calista

Zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## angie_88

Drage moje... nemam rijeci.. utjehe... osim da vam kazem da ste dale sve od sebe i da na puno stvari ne mozemo utjecati. Sada je bitno da se vi oporavite, odtugujte ali hrabro naprid! Sve ovdje smo vecinom prosle gubitke djece, i nije bitno da li se desilo u toku trudnoce, iscekivanja trudnoce ili nakon trudnoce... svakako boli... drzite se i znajte da smo tu za vas

----------


## Angela2710

Ja gotova...ipak lijevi jajnik,tj u lijevom jajovodu ..i odstranili ga

----------


## justme409

Angie to su jedine rijeci utjehe...
Cure sve hvala vam.
Angela kako si?
Mozes u pm poslati odakle si. Ja ne znam slati.

----------


## sarasvati

Angela, žao mi je.  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja gotova...ipak lijevi jajnik,tj u lijevom jajovodu ..i odstranili ga


Zao mi je draga!!!! [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja gotova...ipak lijevi jajnik,tj u lijevom jajovodu ..i odstranili ga


Bila laparoskopija ili???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Angie to su jedine rijeci utjehe...
> Cure sve hvala vam.
> Angela kako si?
> Mozes u pm poslati odakle si. Ja ne znam slati.


Draga, sta sa tobom???? Sta dr.odlucili??? 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Cekam da mi dodje doktor i objasni sve...
Sad sam se probala ustati ali nisam uspjela. Uzasno mi se vrti u glavi. Al su mi barem skinuli kateter. 
Op je bila laparoskopski, to sam sas barem vidjela

----------


## ljube555

> Cekam da mi dodje doktor i objasni sve...
> Sad sam se probala ustati ali nisam uspjela. Uzasno mi se vrti u glavi. Al su mi barem skinuli kateter. 
> Op je bila laparoskopski, to sam sas barem vidjela


Obavila ti op vec???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Angela2710

Laparoskopsi i moja...i čekam taj kateter da mi maknu..ubija me,justme dal te boli šta?kako se osjećaš?

----------


## Angela2710

Draga ne znam ni ja slati privatne poruke

----------


## angie_88

Gore u desnom kantunu na prvu ikonu..ako ste s moba.. tu se ulazi u poruke.

----------


## justme409

Da, odmah sam isla da nebi doslo do pucanja jajovoda. Ovo je, evo sutra, 7 tj trudnoce koja napreduju bolje da ne moze. Tj bila je...

Ne boli me angela, al ja sam vec imala jednu laparoskopsku operaciju, pa sam sad ocekivala najgore. Kateter sam imala orvi put i uzas je. Kad ti ga izvade cca sat vremena dok ne prodje onaj osjecaj. 
Ja sam dobila i veceru, vrhunsku. Pogacu s marmeladom od jagode, fetu kruha i sirni namaz i jogurt. 
Angela ako hoces mozes se javiti porukom na mob (wapp ili viber) pa mozemo prolaziti to nekako zajedno.

----------


## Angela2710

Bilo bi mi drago...pa ti si super ako si i večeru dobila...ja ništa na usta do sutra čak ni tekucine..i kateter su mi rekli tek ujutro van,a smeta me u pm...sad jedino me brine cura do mene isti slučaj lezi..poslije mene isla u salu..i bila pola sata a ja 2sata,pa me strah da nisu i više šta radili

----------


## justme409

Tebi nisu znali gdje je tocno, pa, su vjv gledali  ono na sto su prvo sumnjali.. Tu su izgubili vremena dosta. Cim si duze bila pod anestezijom i oporavk je drugaciji. Ja sam bila samo po ure, uru isto. Znali sto i di idu

----------


## justme409

0918916800 samo ti sibni por

----------


## ljube555

> Tebi nisu znali gdje je tocno, pa, su vjv gledali  ono na sto su prvo sumnjali.. Tu su izgubili vremena dosta. Cim si duze bila pod anestezijom i oporavk je drugaciji. Ja sam bila samo po ure, uru isto. Znali sto i di idu


Dal su ostavili jajovod???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Nisu ni meni ni njoj...

----------


## ljube555

> Nisu ni meni ni njoj...


Grlim jako[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube hvala <3
Valjda ce ovaj sto je osta odraditi svoj posao

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube hvala <3
> Valjda ce ovaj sto je osta odraditi svoj posao


Dal su njega pregledali bar usput dal je uredu i prohodan???? 

Ja sam imala srecu kaj sam rjesila se vanmater.sa injekcijama...isto sam bila trudna 7tt...bez bolova i krvarenja... Ali nisu ni rijec bilo o laparoskopiji nego injekciji

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Meni nisu ni spomenuli to... Odmah operacja hitno.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni nisu ni spomenuli to... Odmah operacja hitno.


Dal su sta rekli za drugi jajovod!?? On uredu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ovako djeluje ok, al cu ici provjeriti prohodnost

----------


## justme409

Sad se skidam s odbrojavanja... Al, cu biti ovdje svejedno na forumu, samo necu u odbrojavanju vise.

----------


## ljube555

> Sad se skidam s odbrojavanja... Al, cu biti ovdje svejedno na forumu, samo necu u odbrojavanju vise.


Koliko trebas pauzirati do iduce trudnoce???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ne znam. Tek nakon 2.m idem ginekologu,, onda cu dogovoriti sve pretrage i za ab i za drugi jajovod, da sve preveniram.

----------


## chicha

Cure moje,justme,angela,zao mi je zao da vam ne mogu opisat,zelim vam stvarno brz oporavak....ja sam isto psihicki pala,al jake smo mi zene,sve to mozemo prebrodit.
svima vam saljem puno puno toplih zagrljaja i da se sto manje ubuduce razocaravamo i da sto prije netko od nas otvori novo odbrojavanja.
 kao sto je netko napisao,lipo je kad se mozes bar nekom izjadat,ispisat da olaksas dušu  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Purple Lu

Ajme cure, zadnja dva dana mi je ludnica i nisam stigla pratiti forum i sad čitam u nevjerici!!!

Cure tako mi je žao, držite se, budite jake, šaljem vam puno pozitivnih vibri!!!

----------


## justme409

Sad sam citala, i poslala angel isto, ima slucajeva di su cure ostale trudne s jajnika koji nema jajovod... Tako da, mozda sanse i nisu toliko puno manje za drugi put, a opet... Barem ce mi sad odraditi sve pretrage pa cemo trecu srecu imati. Bome je ovo odbrojavanje stvarno dramaticno. 3 andjela u 3 dana

----------


## ljube555

> Sad sam citala, i poslala angel isto, ima slucajeva di su cure ostale trudne s jajnika koji nema jajovod... Tako da, mozda sanse i nisu toliko puno manje za drugi put, a opet... Barem ce mi sad odraditi sve pretrage pa cemo trecu srecu imati. Bome je ovo odbrojavanje stvarno dramaticno. 3 andjela u 3 dana


[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Kako su drugi?

----------


## Angela2710

Evo mene..nadam se da ću danas kuci makar me užasno bole ramena od laparoskorije..rekao mi je doktor da lijevi jajovod je odstranio da ne radi opet probleme..desni je prohodan i sve je u redu i super

----------


## ljube555

> Evo mene..nadam se da ću danas kuci makar me užasno bole ramena od laparoskorije..rekao mi je doktor da lijevi jajovod je odstranio da ne radi opet probleme..desni je prohodan i sve je u redu i super


[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ta bol u ramenima, cak i u prsima i gornjem djelu ledja je kao normalna drugi dan, doduse nije mi jasna nikako zasto ali prodje 3.dan skoro ne osjecam ja vise.

----------


## justme409

Kako si angela? Jesu te pustili kuci?

----------


## Purple Lu

justme ta bol je od plina koji upuhnu u trbušnu šupljinu da mogu instrumentima manevrirati, a on se zna onda podići  prema ramenima(nakon operacije) pa to boli dok se taj plin ne "razgradi"-tako su bar meni objasnili kad sam imala laparaskopiju.

kao si ti? jesi doma?

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 27.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice


Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## justme409

Purple hvala na objasnjenju. Ima smisla.
Sad mozda razumijem i zasto mene nije bolilo hahahaah, ja sam jos uvijek napuhana. 
Kuci sam, pustili su me odmah drugi dan. Ide bolje. Danas pocelo krvarenje, grcici i mene uporno probada lagano na lijevoj strani (desni vadili), i ta strana mi je na oko napuhanija.

----------


## Viki88

Pozdrav cure, jako mi je zao zbog vasih gubitaka ;(.
Nije me bilo 3 godine tu na forumu i evo sad smo opet u borbi za bebicom.. pokusavamo 7mj, od toga 1 biokemijska prije 4 mj. trenutno mi je 30 dc, ciklusi mi variraju od 30 do 40, nekada i preko ali vecinom oko 35dc dode.. nadam se sa me primate u odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## Purple Lu

Justme drži se, a normalno da te sve boli, ipak je to operacija! Zasto ti nisu odmah provjerili drugi jajovod prohodnost?

Viki88 naravno da te primamo, dobrodošla, sutra te dodam na listu!

Cure ako ima netko da želi preuzeti objavljivanje liste slobodno!!! Ja sam sad više u ovim mpo temama...

----------


## justme409

Rekli su da je sve bilo puno krvi pa to ne rade... Iskreno ne igra mi to puno jer bi u svakom slucaju trazila jos jednu provjeru prije nego bi poceli opet. Po mogucnosti kod mog gin. Ja mogu tu i tamo kopirati odbrojavanje, kako uletim na forum dok sam na bolovanju.

----------


## Viki88

hvala

----------


## Viki88

. evo ja jutros na 31 dc popiskila -  :Sad: . iako mislim da je O bila 22-23 dc jer me tada bolio lkjevi jajnik tako da nisam mogla stati na lijevu nogu i zelja za sexom je bila na vrhuncu? to bi bila O valjda ?
iako mislim da cu dobiti jer me boli trbuh .

----------


## iva_777

Lijepe moje ja sam vadila sve one silne hormone i pokazalo se da mi je AMH povisen. Danas sam krenula na folikulometriju. Na oba jajnika 8 folikula (bas nije dovoljan broj), vodeci na lijevom 12mm na 10dc. Endometrij 6.9mm.
Ja sam nova u svemu ovome i pojma nemam sta to znaci, ako netko zna molim vas malo me uputite.
Inace kako sam napunila 42 godine nemam pravo na nikakav postupak osim privatno (sto mi je trenutno nedostizno), pa cemo probati samo ovako sa pracenjem ovulacije.

----------


## ljube555

> Lijepe moje ja sam vadila sve one silne hormone i pokazalo se da mi je AMH povisen. Danas sam krenula na folikulometriju. Na oba jajnika 8 folikula (bas nije dovoljan broj), vodeci na lijevom 12mm na 10dc. Endometrij 6.9mm.
> Ja sam nova u svemu ovome i pojma nemam sta to znaci, ako netko zna molim vas malo me uputite.
> Inace kako sam napunila 42 godine nemam pravo na nikakav postupak osim privatno (sto mi je trenutno nedostizno), pa cemo probati samo ovako sa pracenjem ovulacije.


Taj vodeci bi trebao nastaviti rasti, i puknuti u vrijeme O...endometrij super za 10dc... 

A ostali za koje kazes 8 od toga nista...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Libra

> Lijepe moje ja sam vadila sve one silne hormone i pokazalo se da mi je AMH povisen. Danas sam krenula na folikulometriju. Na oba jajnika 8 folikula (bas nije dovoljan broj), vodeci na lijevom 12mm na 10dc. Endometrij 6.9mm.
> Ja sam nova u svemu ovome i pojma nemam sta to znaci, ako netko zna molim vas malo me uputite.
> Inace kako sam napunila 42 godine nemam pravo na nikakav postupak osim privatno (sto mi je trenutno nedostizno), pa cemo probati samo ovako sa pracenjem ovulacije.


Iva a koliki ti je AMH?
Kako mislis na oba jajnika po 8 folikula i da nije dovoljan broj? Jesu tu brojali antralne folikule na pocetku ciklusa ili sto?

----------


## iva_777

4dc amh je 34.1pmol/L (>18.4 povisena konc.)
Danas na 10 dc nalaz je... E6.9, AFC D 8, AFC L 8, 12mm
Ja pojma nemam o tome.

----------


## iva_777

Idem u cetvrtak ponovo na uzv. Malo sam razocarana, jer sam uputnicu poslala dok sam jos imala 41 godinu, a termin dobila na 42+4 dana, al sta je tu je.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 28.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

ponavljam listu jer sam zaboravila viki88 dodati, sorry...

 :Heart:  Lista za 28.01.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc


Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Rekli su da je sve bilo puno krvi pa to ne rade... Iskreno ne igra mi to puno jer bi u svakom slucaju trazila jos jednu provjeru prije nego bi poceli opet. Po mogucnosti kod mog gin. Ja mogu tu i tamo kopirati odbrojavanje, kako uletim na forum dok sam na bolovanju.


može za odbrojavanje  :Heart: 
kužim zašto nisu radili prohodnost, i da slažem se da sve pročekiraš prije nego krenete opet.

----------


## Purple Lu

> Idem u cetvrtak ponovo na uzv. Malo sam razocarana, jer sam uputnicu poslala dok sam jos imala 41 godinu, a termin dobila na 42+4 dana, al sta je tu je.


iva kome si poslala uputnicu i kakvu točno uoutnicu?
meni veličina folikula i debljina endometrija izgledaju čist normalno, a AMH  vrijednosti 34,1pmol/L inače znači optimalnu plodnost, jel ti netko očitao nalaze? tko?

----------


## Libra

> 4dc amh je 34.1pmol/L (>18.4 povisena konc.)
> Danas na 10 dc nalaz je... E6.9, AFC D 8, AFC L 8, 12mm
> Ja pojma nemam o tome.


Iva obicno se antralni folikuli (AFC) broje na pocetku ciklusa. Ovo sad sto su ti rekli po 8 na svakom jajniku vjerojatno nije bas pouzdano.
S takvim AMH bi netko rekao da imas policisticne ili mikrocisticne jajnike ali tu dijagnozu treba potvrditi strucnjak a ne obicni gin. Vise gin koji se bavi medicinski podpomogunutom oplodnjom.
Izgleda da ti svaki mjesec ovuliras sto zene s policisticnim jajnicima bas i nemaju ovulacije. Neke nemaju uopce niti mengu mjesecima pa ju moraju izazvati.

Sto ti mogu reci za 10 dc da je debljina endometrija dobra i taj folikul od 12 mm se vec poceo izdvajati pa ocekujemo jel da ce i narasti i doci do pucanja/ovulacije.

Vidi i pokusaj. Ako ne odi negdje privat bar na konzultacije i uzv na pocetku ciklusa da se vidi tocno stanje jajnika i antralnih folikula.

----------


## Libra

Da i ovo sto je purple lu napisala da ovo ako je izrazeno u pmol jedinici spada pod optimalnu plodnost.
Ne znam zasto su stavili da je prek 18 povisena koncentracija. Bit ce da je to nalaz iz Petrove.
Cini mi se da sam vec negdje procitala da je taj AMH kod njih i ref.vrij.jako cudne.

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 29.01.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc


Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## Argente

iva_777 ili imaš PCOS ili si jako plodna za svoje godine, 8 antralaca je super rezultat za 42 godine, a pogotovo ako ih je po 8 na svakom jajniku.

Da te utješim, i da si dobila termin i 3 mjeseca prije 42, vjerojatno ne bi stigla ni u kakav postupak, dok bi prikupila sve nalaze hop evo je 42. Jedino da si usred postupka bi te pustili odradit ga do kraja. Ipak, pitaj u bolnici koliko bi te koštao postupak u prirodnom ciklusu s klomifenima (neke bolnice računaju postupak s klomićima pod prirodnjak, tablete sama u ljekarni možeš kupiti za tipa 20-30kn, a s njima možeš dobiti par jajnih stanica).

Ja sad ne mogu naći cjenik na HZZO, ako u bolnici ne znaju ti nazovi HZZO - ja sam sad na brzinu probala naći cjenik na njihovim stranicama, ovdje: https://www.hzzo.hr/hzzo-za-partnere/sifrarnici-hzzo-a/ međutim, cjenika za potpomognutu među dijegnostičko-terapijskim postupcima ove godine nema. Čisto okvirno, vidi tu: http://www.hkdm.hr/pic_news/files/pd...0sifrarnik.pdf pa search "ivf", dobit ćeš da je za prirodnjak 2017. HZZO bolnici plaćao 2.777,84.
Sretno!

----------


## Viki88

do koje onda godine imamo besplatne postupke?

----------


## ljube555

> do koje onda godine imamo besplatne postupke?


42

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Lista za 30.01.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## justme409

Malo sam uranila da vidim jeli to ok  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

sto se msne tice je

----------


## Viki88

kod mene nema nista ovaj mj to sam uvjerena ,simptoma nemam, dolje mi je pritisak i napuhnutost, neka bol dok hodam, mislim da cu kroz 2-3 dana dobiti.. nisu ni grudi nesto pksebno bolne, normalno kak pred mengu.. cak nemam zatvor sto sam imala i u prvoj trudnoci i biokemijskoj jsto.. donji dio leda boli.. 
depra  :Sad:

----------


## Purple Lu

> Malo sam uranila da vidim jeli to ok


super  :Wink: 
inače kako si justme? do kad si na bolovanju?

viki88 pričekaj još malo, ako su ti ciklusi duži kak veliš sve je još moguće!!!

da se i ja malo požalim, mi smo jučer imali drugu inseminaciju, sve je super prošlo što se tiče prethodne stimulacije, jajnih stanica, spermića bla bla, ali mene je psihički jučer sve to nekako dotuklo, cijeli dan sam se plakala - prvi put valjda od kada smo počeli ozbiljnije rješavati problem trudnoće da me slomilo! Nisam to očekivala... I ovo šugavo vrijeme me samo u neku depru baca!! Jedva čekam proljeće!  :Sad:

----------


## Viki88

purple lu hvala ti, neka depra je u zraku. nadam se dati je ova inseminacija uspjesna i da su ovo zadnje suze koje ces pustiti  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Purple da, izgleda da je depra u zraku. Ja sam jucer skoro plakala na sve. A bila sam super par dana prije toga.
Tesko je ovo s cime se morate nositi. Ovako kad gledam to sto prolazite molim se Bogu da ne dodjem do toga. Ja mislim da nisam dovoljno jaka za sve to. 
Psihicki se pomalo izvlacim. Nikad necu prezaliti naravno, ali postaje lakse. Fizicki ne znam ni sama vise. Stalno mi je napuhano doli, i pritisak neki i cudni neki, ajmo reci bolovi, ali lagani. S tim da zadnja 3 dana imam ugruske, kontaktirala sam gin, i dogovorili smo se da cu ga sutra nazvati.
Samo se nadam da ce drugi jajovod biti dobar i da ce to biti to pred kraj godine.
Cudno mi je malo reci sad vec da sam bila 2 puta trudna. 
Ima dobrih i ima losih dana. Al sve znate...

----------


## justme409

I jednu bitnu stvar zelim reci SVIMA... Ako ste imali ikada upalu slijepog crijeva, ili iceg, nevezano za reproduktivni sustav idite provjeriti jajovode. Da je meni netko rekao sad bi usla u 8tjedan trudnoce.
A za bolovanje, sestra mi je spominjala 42 dana. Planiram iskoristiti sve. Pa da, ako uspijem, odradim i pretrage za vrijeme bolovanja.

----------


## Argente

HSG provjera prohodnosti jajovoda je pouzdana tipa 60%
Jedina pouzdana pretraga prohodnosti jajovoda je ona laparoskopska...

----------


## Viki88

justme409 drzim fige da je drugi jajovod dobar, nemogu si ni zamisliti kroz kaj orolazis, nadam.se da cete brzo docekati svoju srecicu ..
isla sam na hsg prije 5-6godina i neznam nebi to pozeljela ni najgorem neprijatelju, meni je porod bio mila majka koliko me to bolilo

----------


## justme409

> HSG provjera prohodnosti jajovoda je pouzdana tipa 60%
> Jedina pouzdana pretraga prohodnosti jajovoda je ona laparoskopska...


Koja tocno? Kad se ona radi?

----------


## justme409

> justme409 drzim fige da je drugi jajovod dobar, nemogu si ni zamisliti kroz kaj orolazis, nadam.se da cete brzo docekati svoju srecicu ..
> isla sam na hsg prije 5-6godina i neznam nebi to pozeljela ni najgorem neprijatelju, meni je porod bio mila majka koliko me to bolilo


Hsg je sto tocno? Omg. Sad sam manje hrabra malo.
Svjesna sam da je bolje to nego druga opcija.

----------


## Purple Lu

Hvala cure na pozitivi!!!

Hsg ti je pretraga prohodnosti jajovoda, a također se prohodnost može provjeriti i laparoskopski. 
Naravno da pošto je laparoskopija ipak operacija u večini slučajeva se radi hsg pretraga i nalaz se uzima kao relevantan.
Meni su konkretno prohodnost radili baš laparoskopski samo zato što imam stenozno ušće maternice (u prijevodu usko i pod čudnim kutom).
Nemoj se bojati jer većinu cura (uvijek ima izuzetaka,nismo svi isti) ta pretraga ne boli, možeš i popiti nešto protiv bolova prije da se osiguraš.

I ne brini se, i ja sam mislila da ne mogu niti ću ikad moći proći pola stvari koje sad bez problema odrađujem, zato što imam neki cilj i želju, onda sve možeš, vjeruj mi!

----------


## Viki88

provjera prohodnosti jajovoda, meni je jedan bio zastopan pa su ga odstopali mozda je i zato jos jace bolilo, a i to je bilo prije dosta godina mozda se i promijenilk nesto od tada

----------


## justme409

Cula sam da odstopavanje boli uzasno. Moguce da je to to viki.

A purple i dr cure... Sto ne postoji neka kontrasna pretraga koja bi provjerila sve,, ne samo 60%. Strasan mi je taj postotak, samo 60%...

----------


## ljube555

Navodno sono hsg uzv sa kontrastom manje bolno ... Cak i nije bolno koliko ovo drugo... I najbolje otici privat posto vise ti posvjeti paznje i bolje pristupacnost.... Ja sam odlucila da bi osla iduci ciklus privat... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Purple, Libra, Argente hvala vam cure na odgovorima. Ja i dalje tapkam u marku, btw. toliko sam neupucena da ne znam ni sta znaci prirodnjak :/
Danas 13dc uzv pokazao zadebljan endometrij i poslali me vaditi LH, E2 i P4.
Kontrola i novi uzv sutra.
Nis konkretno ne govore, spominju endometriozu ili hormonalni dibalans.
Ciste na jajnicima imam, ali nemam pcos sindrom jer imam redovne cikluse i ovulacije. Iako AMH pokazuje pcos. Necu ocajavati jer hvala Bogu imam troje zive i zdrave djecice i jednu andjelicu. Kako bude biti ce.
Puseee

----------


## Argente

justme409, sad sam nabrzinu proguglala i neki izvori navode 60, neki 70, a neki 80% pouzdanosti, sad ne znam jel razlika u sono ili rtg, ali mislim da i dalje nisu ništa pouzdanije od laparoskopije smislili...a dijagnostičku laparoskopiju ne vjerujem da će ti raditi bez da prođeš prvo hsg/hssg...

iva_777, prirodnjak ti je IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (bez pikanja hormonina). Uglavnom se radi samo s tim jednom jajnom stanicom koju ispuštaš u svom prirodnom ciklusu, ali neke klinike ga malo "potpomognu" tabletama zvanima klomifen, pomoću kojih možeš dobiti 2-5 jajnih stanica. Tako si podebljaš šanse, a opet nisi u full hormonskoj stimulaciji.

----------


## iva_777

Zaboravila sam napisati da je endometrij danas na 13dc 15,8mm

----------


## ljube555

> Zaboravila sam napisati da je endometrij danas na 13dc 15,8mm


Majke mili[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2] 

Pravi je!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

to sam i ja cula da taj sono hsg ne boli

----------


## Viki88

kod mene jos nista, trbuh i leda me ubijaju, mislim da cu svaki tren procuriti, trcim na wc ali je nema , napuhana i puna plinova :/ , neka dode vise pa da mogu u novi ciklus.. najgore mi je to kod mojih dugih ciklusa.sto nikako docekati iduci mj, iducu sansu

----------


## Libra

> Zaboravila sam napisati da je endometrij danas na 13dc 15,8mm


Iva a koliki je onaj folikul danas? 
Da, malo je zadebljan endometrij za taj dan ciklus jer nevalja ni kad je previse debel jer i to moze biti razlog da ne dolazi do trudnoce. Ne moze se embrij implantirati.

Neka su te poslali vaditi te hormone pa nam javi daljnji ishod ako nije problem.

----------


## Libra

> kod mene jos nista, trbuh i leda me ubijaju, mislim da cu svaki tren procuriti, trcim na wc ali je nema , napuhana i puna plinova :/ , neka dode vise pa da mogu u novi ciklus.. najgore mi je to kod mojih dugih ciklusa.sto nikako docekati iduci mj, iducu sansu


Plinovi su simptomi trudnoce i bolovi u krizima! Napravi test!!!!

----------


## Viki88

joj nebi muka mi je od minusa.cervix je nisko i tvrđi a navodno kad ostanes trudan je mekan i visoko.

----------


## Libra

> joj nebi muka mi je od minusa.cervix je nisko i tvrđi a navodno kad ostanes trudan je mekan i visoko.


Nema ti tu pravila. Sve je moguce da bude i visoko i nisko.
Jedino je cesce odnosno bi trebao biti tvrd!!!!

----------


## Viki88

pa tvrd je, meni inace nikada nije previdoko ono da ga nemogu dohvatiti.. po bolovima u jajniku na 22 dc. valjda bi M trebala negdje sutra stici. koliko nakon bolova je ovulacija?

----------


## iva_777

Eto mene. Ne mogu vam reci kakvi su nalazu jer su mi papire ostavili u bolnici do slijedeceg uzv u utorak. Dr. mi je rekla da hormoni jos nisu u ovulacijskoj fazi. Endometrij je danas 14mm  :Confused:  , a folikul 17mm. Danas su mi opet uzeli iste hormone. U nedjelju samo LH vadim i u utorak novi uzv. 
Do onda kucna radinost haha

----------


## justme409

Lista za 01.02.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## justme409

A valjda je ovaj drugi jajovod ni dobar. Prva trudnoca je s njega bila. A i uskoro ce phd nalaz pa cu vidjeti vise.

----------


## Viki88

evo opet minus

----------


## ljube555

> evo opet minus


Zao mi!!![emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

I mene to ceka za desetak dana!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

;( ;(

----------


## justme409

Bili bilo protiv pravila da se ovdje kratko svi predstave? Da vidimo svi ukratko sto tko prolazi, tko je sto prosao? Tipa godine, broj trudnoca, djecice... Sto su sve isprobali?

----------


## angie_88

Dobro jutro ženice, nije me danima bilo ali pratila sam vas. Prosli tjedan na injekcijama i mirovanju zbog isijasa, a ovaj tjedan u ludnici da popratim zaostatke s posla.. u medjuvremenu, od 11dc sam isla na folikulometriju. Ispricat cu vam malo duze sve samo iz razloga ako koja od vas bude u toj situaciju, da se sjeti moje price. Anyway, znadete da sam prije 2 mjeseca dobila dijagnozu policisticnih i da nemam prirodno O. Odmah uslijedila terapija Letrozolom i inseminacija 13dc. Neuspjesno. Ovaj ciklus sam sama sa sobom odlucila da je prirodno pa sto Bog da. Mucila sam samu sebe jesam ispravno odlucila, ali nisam htjela umjetne hormone, na racun jednog pracenja ciklusa. I tako 11dc slabo, ali ajde kao rano je. Naruci me ginekolog ponovno 14dc. Isti onaj kojemu sam rekla da imam neredovite periode, 28-35dana i to cesce prema gornjoj granici znaci svakih 35 dana. Ne budi lijena, ja se narucim sutra tj 12dc u drugog ginekologa. On potvrdi isto stanje, ali nije uopce pesimist, i na moje pitanje o policisticnima kaze da sam na granici, ali da on ne bi rekao da jesu bez dodatnih kontrola. I on me naruci za 3 dana. 14dc ja kod onog prvog ginek hahaha i on meni na stolu dok me gledao kaze nista od vas prirodno, nema promjena, ponovno terapija, pa inseminacija, a ako ne uspije IVF. ja luda, i tuzna, miks emocija, sutradan narucena u ovoga drugoga i ne zelim ici. Ali moji me nagovore i ja odem. Znaci 15dc. Ne ocekujem nista, kaze on probudili se, rastu. Hajdemo se vidjeti opet za 3 dana. Evo mene i 18dc kod njega.. endometrij se malo zadebljao ali folikuli isti, dva manaj vodeca, ali nisu rasli. Ali moj ginek ne odustaje, kaze dodji ti meni za 3 dana opet. Ja ne vidim smisla ali evo mene kod njega i 21 dc. Ja na stolu, on se smjeska i kaze evo gaaaa. Narastao nam je! 21dc enometrij 9mm a vodeci folikul 17.8mm. To je bio cetv, jucer ujutro u 9h dobila stopericu i veceras tempirani odnos.  :Smile: )

----------


## angie_88

Znaci, sto sam htjela reci... ne odustajte! Ja sam bila blizu, uvjerili su me da imam policisticne anovulacijske jajnike, da sam za inseminaciju i cak blize za IVF. Ali dobar doktor, koji ti daje pozitivu i strpljenje, koji je vjerovao da je sve ok, to mi je i dokazao. Jer realno ja s ciklusom od 35 dana i ovuliram oko 21dc. Ali sve treba pratiti, pogotovo kada su ciklusi zeznuti. A ovaj me gledao kao da sam skolski primjer od 14dc ovulacije i 28dc redovitog. Eto, tako da smo danas i sutra u akciji pa sto bude, meni je bitno da znam da moji folikuli mogu prirodno rasti i da ne trebam za sada na hormonske terapije.

----------


## justme409

Sretno angie. Drago mi je da su nasla dobrog doktora. To je def jedna od bitnijih stavki

----------


## justme409

Kako sam se oporavila malo sad napokon pocela sam gledati malo te pretrage. Uzasavam se sto me ceka sve. Uvijek sam se smatrala zdravom i mislila da necu imati problema.. I sad sam malo pala psihicki. Znam da ima jos i nade i da nije sve gotovo ali doslo mi je malo tesko.

----------


## Viki88

sa bivsim partneromnisam mogla ostati trudna, nije bklo sudeno, prosla sve zive pretrage i nista.. razisli se, sa sadasnjim muzem prije 3 god iz prve . sada i mene uzasava pomisao da cu morati opet to sve prolagiti.
37 dc.josje nema, mozda je anovulatorni bio ovaj mj

----------


## ljube555

> sa bivsim partneromnisam mogla ostati trudna, nije bklo sudeno, prosla sve zive pretrage i nista.. razisli se, sa sadasnjim muzem prije 3 god iz prve . sada i mene uzasava pomisao da cu morati opet to sve prolagiti.
> 37 dc.josje nema, mozda je anovulatorni bio ovaj mj


Kod mene isto bilo iz prve prosle god.u trecem mjesecu...ali lose zavrsilo se u sedmom mjesecu... I nakon toga nece primiti se nikako... Drugi mjesec sam na klomifenu a do M jos desetak dana i vec sada osjecam da opet nista ni ovog puta.... [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

nemoj tako ,pozitivne misli , drzim fige da je uspjesnoo  :Smile: 
kod mene se cervix podignuo i kao da se mrvu omeksao i mrvu otvorio ,tako da je valjda M sutra .. grudi me uopce ne.bole, prije menge me inace boluckaju..a kad sam bila trudna u locetku su me malo bolile ali kasnije nisam mogla hodati od bolova

----------


## EmaG.

Meni se čini da bi mengu trebala dobiti oko 35. dana ovaj ciklus, dok mi inače prije dolazi. 
Tek sam 21. dan imala ovulaciju. 
Za sad ništa ne osjećam posebno, sve ok, ali sam odlučila ne pokušavati više ´čitati´ simptome, jer ne znači apsolutno ništa dok ja ne vidim drugu crticu. 
A prvi test planiram raditi tek 36. dan, ako gospođa ne dođe prije.

Tako da samo polako, ako ne uspije ovaj mjesec, probat ćemo opet sljedeći  :Smile: 
Ne znam kak da objasnim ovoliku dozu flegme  :Joggler:

----------


## Viki88

> Meni se čini da bi mengu trebala dobiti oko 35. dana ovaj ciklus, dok mi inače prije dolazi. 
> Tek sam 21. dan imala ovulaciju. 
> Za sad ništa ne osjećam posebno, sve ok, ali sam odlučila ne pokušavati više ´čitati´ simptome, jer ne znači apsolutno ništa dok ja ne vidim drugu crticu. 
> A prvi test planiram raditi tek 36. dan, ako gospođa ne dođe prije.
> 
> Tako da samo polako, ako ne uspije ovaj mjesec, probat ćemo opet sljedeći 
> Ne znam kak da objasnim ovoliku dozu flegme


sretnoo  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> nemoj tako ,pozitivne misli , drzim fige da je uspjesnoo 
> kod mene se cervix podignuo i kao da se mrvu omeksao i mrvu otvorio ,tako da je valjda M sutra .. grudi me uopce ne.bole, prije menge me inace boluckaju..a kad sam bila trudna u locetku su me malo bolile ali kasnije nisam mogla hodati od bolova


Ja nisam imala ama bas nikakve simptome prije 5 tjedana onda krenulo povracanje...a prsa postala bolno tek oko 9mjeseca trudnoce ...i tako u svakoj trudnoce.... 

Mene trenutno samo drzi napuhnutost i jutarn.temp.zasad 37.6 a nisam bolesna... Inace ni temper.bas kod mene nije pokazatelj posto i prije znala takva biti ali od T nista.... Ja planiram u cetvrtak raditi test to bude mislim 10dno... Nije sigurno bas ali bar pripremim se i cekat cu M ... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam bila na folik.10dc to bio petak i rekao gin.da O bit ce za dva tri dana pa racunam najduze da u pon.bila i sutra bi kao bio tjedan dana nakon O ..

10dc jedan folik.na desnom jajniku 20mm endom.6mm bas i nije idealni ali do O jos bi trevao podebljati se... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

pisite mi 1 DC

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 04.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## EmaG.

Samo da napomenem da bi meni trebalo pisati 30. dc, a ne 32.

----------


## iva_777

I meni je 17dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Može cure sorry, ne znam što se desilo sa danima, kopirala sam zadnju objavljenu listu i dodala dane, 
evo ispravak liste


 Lista za 04.02.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 05.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## iva_777

Kod mene smo otkrili slijedece. Nemam cisti, polipa ili mioma. Ovulacija potvrdjena. Folikul puknuo u nedjelju navecer sto sam bome fino i osjetila. Pokrili sve te dane, pa sta bude bit ce. Problem je taj jako zadebljan endometrij.
Dobila duphaston slijedeca dva tjedna, brdo vitamina i u planu je slijedeci ciklus poceti sa utrogestanima.

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene smo otkrili slijedece. Nemam cisti, polipa ili mioma. Ovulacija potvrdjena. Folikul puknuo u nedjelju navecer sto sam bome fino i osjetila. Pokrili sve te dane, pa sta bude bit ce. Problem je taj jako zadebljan endometrij.
> Dobila duphaston slijedeca dva tjedna, brdo vitamina i u planu je slijedeci ciklus poceti sa utrogestanima.


Bravoooo[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Sretno draga!!!!


Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Kod mene smo otkrili slijedece. Nemam cisti, polipa ili mioma. Ovulacija potvrdjena. Folikul puknuo u nedjelju navecer sto sam bome fino i osjetila. Pokrili sve te dane, pa sta bude bit ce. Problem je taj jako zadebljan endometrij.
> Dobila duphaston slijedeca dva tjedna, brdo vitamina i u planu je slijedeci ciklus poceti sa utrogestanima.


Koji vitamine pijes???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Napisala je B vitamin, magnezij, omega 369, i koenzim q10

----------


## ljube555

> Napisala je B vitamin, magnezij, omega 369, i koenzim q10


I ja to pijem osim koenzim q10... Jos i vitamin E pijem 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

cure ima koja mozda iz Zg? trebam preporuku za ok ginica

----------


## ljube555

> cure ima koja mozda iz Zg? trebam preporuku za ok ginica


Ja iz Varazdina

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 06.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Kod mene smo otkrili slijedece. Nemam cisti, polipa ili mioma. Ovulacija potvrdjena. Folikul puknuo u nedjelju navecer sto sam bome fino i osjetila. Pokrili sve te dane, pa sta bude bit ce. Problem je taj jako zadebljan endometrij.
> Dobila duphaston slijedeca dva tjedna, brdo vitamina i u planu je slijedeci ciklus poceti sa utrogestanima.


Super iva, ovo zvuči obečavajuće, držim fige!!!




> cure ima koja mozda iz Zg? trebam preporuku za ok ginica


ja sam ti iz zg, tražiš preporuku za soc gin? koji si dio grada?


*ljube* kako si ti? kakav ti je osjećaj za ovaj ciklus? hoće biti kakvih testova?

*angie* i *emaG* vas dvije ste u (Ne)čekalicama vi bi mogle pišnuti koji test  :Yes:  :fige:

----------


## ljube555

> Super iva, ovo zvuči obečavajuće, držim fige!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ja sam ti iz zg, tražiš preporuku za soc gin? koji si dio grada?
> 
> 
> *ljube* kako si ti? kakav ti je osjećaj za ovaj ciklus? hoće biti kakvih testova?
> 
> *angie* i *emaG* vas dvije ste u (Ne)čekalicama vi bi mogle pišnuti koji test


A nikako draga, ispuhala se sam skoro do kraja... Nista ne osjecam nazalost... Osjecam samo neku negativu... Pokrili smo sve ali sumnjam da sta ulovilo se....

Posto ja nakon odnosa imam osjecaj da to sve izaslo van da ustvari uopce nista ne ulazi unutra sjeme... 

Vec sam ja nastrojena za iduci ciklus ali bez klomifena nego cu privat obaviti folikul.i traziti drugo misljenje i obaviti vadenje hormona.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

I muci me ta plodna sluz koju skoro i nemam ko da cervix za vrijeme plodnih dana nije dovoljno otvoren...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

ljube drži se  :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> ljube drži se [emoji813]


[emoji3590]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 07.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## EmaG.

Viki, ja sam u Zg i imam super ginekologa, samo je na zapadnom dijelu grada. Ne znam jel ti to problem. Ugl, javi se u PM  :Wink: 

Purple, hvala ti na pozitivi, ali ja ne pišam na ništa prije subote/nedjelje  :Smile: 
Prije 14. dana od ovulacije ionako testovi nisu 100% i može mi se dogoditi da skužim da je biokemijska (što bolje onda da ne znam, zašto da se nerviram) ili da bude negativno i onda da budem očajna kako je možda prerano za testirati. 

Nema toga od ovog mjeseca. Za vikend ili opet pijem kavu ili dobivam plus i ok sam i s jednim i s drugim  :peace:

----------


## ljube555

> Viki, ja sam u Zg i imam super ginekologa, samo je na zapadnom dijelu grada. Ne znam jel ti to problem. Ugl, javi se u PM 
> 
> Purple, hvala ti na pozitivi, ali ja ne pišam na ništa prije subote/nedjelje 
> Prije 14. dana od ovulacije ionako testovi nisu 100% i može mi se dogoditi da skužim da je biokemijska (što bolje onda da ne znam, zašto da se nerviram) ili da bude negativno i onda da budem očajna kako je možda prerano za testirati. 
> 
> Nema toga od ovog mjeseca. Za vikend ili opet pijem kavu ili dobivam plus i ok sam i s jednim i s drugim


Ovu ned.ppravis test???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Viki, ja sam u Zg i imam super ginekologa, samo je na zapadnom dijelu grada. Ne znam jel ti to problem. Ugl, javi se u PM 
> 
> Purple, hvala ti na pozitivi, ali ja ne pišam na ništa prije subote/nedjelje 
> Prije 14. dana od ovulacije ionako testovi nisu 100% i može mi se dogoditi da skužim da je biokemijska (što bolje onda da ne znam, zašto da se nerviram) ili da bude negativno i onda da budem očajna kako je možda prerano za testirati. 
> 
> Nema toga od ovog mjeseca. Za vikend ili opet pijem kavu ili dobivam plus i ok sam i s jednim i s drugim


Ja ovu ned.probati cu napraviti test

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ovu ned.ppravis test???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da Ljube, jer sam pozitivan ovulacijski test imala na 21. dan ciklusa, pa mi je subota 14. dan od pozitivnog testa, ali pošto ovulacija može nastupiti tek kroz dan kasnije, onda mislim da je bolje da bude nedjelja. 

A i baš mi danas došao paket sa testovima za trudnoću koje sam naručila početkom 12. mjeseca  :Klap: 


Držim fige Ljube da nam je nedjelja dobitna  :Wink:

----------


## ljube555

> Da Ljube, jer sam pozitivan ovulacijski test imala na 21. dan ciklusa, pa mi je subota 14. dan od pozitivnog testa, ali pošto ovulacija može nastupiti tek kroz dan kasnije, onda mislim da je bolje da bude nedjelja. 
> 
> A i baš mi danas došao paket sa testovima za trudnoću koje sam naručila početkom 12. mjeseca 
> 
> 
> Držim fige Ljube da nam je nedjelja dobitna


Ajme draga moja, ja ti ne nadam se poz.rezultatu... ne osjecam nista ..ispuhala se sam do kraja, jedino stolica problem kaj sam zatvorena a samo vjetrovi imam ( sorry na izrazaju)... Ostalo nula bodova...inaci meni bi u pon.bio 14dan ali u ned.svakako bi trebalo pokazati 

Kako ti osjecas se???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ajme draga moja, ja ti ne nadam se poz.rezultatu... ne osjecam nista ..ispuhala se sam do kraja, jedino stolica problem kaj sam zatvorena a samo vjetrovi imam ( sorry na izrazaju)... Ostalo nula bodova...inaci meni bi u pon.bio 14dan ali u ned.svakako bi trebalo pokazati 
> 
> Kako ti osjecas se???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Znam kako je iritantno dok ti netko govori budi pozitivna, bla bla pa ti to neću niti govoriti. 

Ja se osjećam ok, nemam nikakvih simptoma, a imam sve simptome. Ali skužila sam da je dosta tih simptoma psihosomatskih i onda im više ne vjerujem. Tako da ako dobijem mengu, ok, ako dobijem pozitivan test, super.

Ovaj mjesec smo isplanirali puno nekih super aktivnosti i jedno putovanje za ovu godinu, pa sam si s tim dosta olakšala i sad ne igram na sve ili ništa svaki mjesec. Preporučam svima, dosta dobra metoda :D 
Inače me znala ubiti ta psiha, pa razmišljam kolko sam sad trebala biti trudna, pa kako ću ovo, kako ono.... ma zajebi. 
Dogodit će se, ostala sam trudna već jednom, ostat ću i drugi put. 

Stvarno mi je ok. 

(ajme nadam se da neću imati iznenadni živčani u nedjelju  :Laughing: )

----------


## ljube555

> Znam kako je iritantno dok ti netko govori budi pozitivna, bla bla pa ti to neću niti govoriti. 
> 
> Ja se osjećam ok, nemam nikakvih simptoma, a imam sve simptome. Ali skužila sam da je dosta tih simptoma psihosomatskih i onda im više ne vjerujem. Tako da ako dobijem mengu, ok, ako dobijem pozitivan test, super.
> 
> Ovaj mjesec smo isplanirali puno nekih super aktivnosti i jedno putovanje za ovu godinu, pa sam si s tim dosta olakšala i sad ne igram na sve ili ništa svaki mjesec. Preporučam svima, dosta dobra metoda :D 
> Inače me znala ubiti ta psiha, pa razmišljam kolko sam sad trebala biti trudna, pa kako ću ovo, kako ono.... ma zajebi. 
> Dogodit će se, ostala sam trudna već jednom, ostat ću i drugi put. 
> 
> Stvarno mi je ok. 
> ...


A mene vec lovi psiha cim priblizava se dan D[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

To je to. Tako sam si i ja isplanirala sve za ne trudnocu. Tako da mi je na kraju bilo nalo cak i svejedno. Ako bude plus super ako ne, opet dobro. I ostala trudna hahahah
Najgore navike sam taj mjesec imala jer sam bila uvjerena da opet nista. A na kraju plusic. Sve druge mjesece pazila na kavu, cigarete, alkohol... Brojala dane. 
Nema nista od toga, samo stres, zivcanost... Al treba da se neki klik u glavi dogodi. Spasis se

----------


## angie_88

> Super iva, ovo zvuči obečavajuće, držim fige!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ja sam ti iz zg, tražiš preporuku za soc gin? koji si dio grada?
> 
> 
> *ljube* kako si ti? kakav ti je osjećaj za ovaj ciklus? hoće biti kakvih testova?
> 
> *angie* i *emaG* vas dvije ste u (Ne)čekalicama vi bi mogle pišnuti koji test


Kod mene je jos prerano za test, radila sam 2 prekjucer da vidim ima li jos ucinka sroperica, i vidila se crtica blaga na oba. Znaci, jos treba cekati, s obzirom da sam stopericu dobila u petak, O bila sub, pokrili 2 dana poslije i 2 dana prije, danas je 6 dan od O i sinoc sam pocela osjecati pokretanje u jajnicima hhaah. I jutros se nastavlja jace uz blage grceve, napuhanost blaga raste. Taman je period kad bi moglo doci do implantacije, ali i ja sam na pola koplja; bude-ne bude. U poslu sam velikom tako da evo jedva i popratim ovdje situaciju, ali to je bolje za nas i nasu psihu. Od tretiranja hormonima sam dobila od 12.mjeseca 5kg tako da ne bi se bunila i da vidim negativno, jer bih imala jos vremena da se dovedem u red hahah. I taman da rijesim probleme s isijasom i fizikalnu. Moj savjet topli; zaokupirati misli i prepustiti se. Mislim da cemo sve mi imati priliku biti trudne jos, ali grcevito se drzati za nesto i htjeti samo je kontraproduktivno. Znam da cu mozda tj vrlo vjerojatno i ja biti tuzna ako dodje M, iako imam stav kakav imam, ali zivot me naucio da se sve desava u svoje vrijeme i s nekakvim razlogom, pa eto vjerujen i dalje u to. Saljem pozitivu svima i lip dan vam zelim!

----------


## Purple Lu

Dobro curke, bitno da ste sve ok i polako, uživajte u vikendu!!!

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 08.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## justme409

Lista za 09.02.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## justme409

Sad sam tek skuzila, trebala sam prebaciti ljubu u ne čekalice. Ako stignem poslije prebacim se na laptop pa to rjesim  :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Sad sam tek skuzila, trebala sam prebaciti ljubu u ne čekalice. Ako stignem poslije prebacim se na laptop pa to rjesim


Nema problema...dobro mi je i tako.[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Ja sam jutro započela s kavom  :peace: 

Tako da prijavljujem 1. dc, vraćam se na kraj reda i idemo u nove pobjede! :alexis:

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam jutro započela s kavom 
> 
> Tako da prijavljujem 1. dc, vraćam se na kraj reda i idemo u nove pobjede!


Zao mi je draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart: Lista za 11.02.2019. :Heart:  

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

EmaG žao mi je  :grouphug:  samo hrabro dalje!

ljube već 27dc  :Heart:  :Heart:  dobro to izgleda, šta ti misliš, kako se osjećaš?

----------


## EmaG.

Hvala ti Purple, ma bit će to dobro  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube555

> EmaG žao mi je  samo hrabro dalje!
> 
> ljube već 27dc [emoji813][emoji813] dobro to izgleda, šta ti misliš, kako se osjećaš?


Nikak draga, test jucer napravljen neg.je... cekam svaki cas M iako nemam naznaka za to... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Cure koje ste imale vanmatericnu... Kako vam je zvucao phd nalaz? Meni ukratko - jajovod dimenzija tih i tih u kojem se nalazi krvni ugrusak. Krvni ugrusak unutar kojeg ssu vidljive nezrele, degerativno promjenjene posteljicne resice... 
I to je to?!? Nadala sam se vidjeti uzroku zatvorenog jajovoda...

----------


## ljube555

> Cure koje ste imale vanmatericnu... Kako vam je zvucao phd nalaz? Meni ukratko - jajovod dimenzija tih i tih u kojem se nalazi krvni ugrusak. Krvni ugrusak unutar kojeg ssu vidljive nezrele, degerativno promjenjene posteljicne resice... 
> I to je to?!? Nadala sam se vidjeti uzroku zatvorenog jajovoda...


Ja sam imala draga ali mene to bilo rjeseno sa metotrexatom i nije bilo tad ni phd nalaza...  

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 12.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## EmaG.

Ja nisam imala vanmateričnu, ali su mi za phd nalaz rekli da ne očekujem ništa puno informacija od toga, da mi je bitno samo da piše da nije neka patologija, a tako je i pisalo. 
Za sve drugo bi trebalo biti ozbiljnije ispitivanje koje oni ne rade. 

Ali po ovom što si napisala za posteljicu, ako mi ne zamjeraš što kažem, meni se to čini kao da bi i inače s tim plodom bio problem, ne samo zato što je vanmaterična. Tako mi to zvuči.

----------


## justme409

I meni tako zvuci, iako svasta to njima moze znaciti.. Pitati cu na pregledu.
Beta se razvijala odlicno. Srce kucalo...

----------


## Viki88

curke kako ste? ljube ima kaj novoga ? jesi radila jos koji test?

----------


## ljube555

> curke kako ste? ljube ima kaj novoga ? jesi radila jos koji test?


Nisam draga ... Cekam kad stigne M ...trenutno nemam naznaka da stize M a ni T ... Sada cemo viditi dokad cu cekati i na cemu budem... Radila sam 26dc u zadnje T beta 28dc bila oko 58 mozda i yada T ali beta bila manje 26dc pa test od osjetljivosti 25 nije ocitao

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Jos ima vremena doci M... 

Ja sve mislim da ujutro bude dosla

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 13.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 14.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Curke gdje ste???

Nitko se nejavlja i ništa ne prijavljujete  :Grin: 

A sad već ima kandidata za testiće  :Very Happy:

----------


## Viki88

oce biti koja valentinovska bebica

----------


## Viki88

:Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Curke gdje ste???
> 
> Nitko se nejavlja i ništa ne prijavljujete 
> 
> A sad već ima kandidata za testiće


Evo me... 

Ja sam radila test 27dc koji bio neg. I vise necu raditi nego cekam kad moj M stigne .. 

Ako dr.ne zeznuo na uzv da bi O bila negdje 13dc onda mi kasni vec ali ako zeznuo i krivo procenio inda ce mi svaki cas doci M... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Meni je O bila 17dc...tak da cekam bar do 35dc za test, ako ne dodje prije naravno.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni je O bila 17dc...tak da cekam bar do 35dc za test, ako ne dodje prije naravno.


I ja cekam do 35ako ne dode prije

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angie_88

Jutro ekipa, ja sam vadila beta hcg 11dpo- negativno. Znam tocno kad je bila O, jer sam dan prije dobila štopericu, i išli smo na tempirani odnos. Tako da sam sad u čekanju da prokrvarim, danas je 13 dpo. Prosli mjesec inseminacija, ovaj tempirani odnos.. Ništa nije urodilo plodom.. Žao mi je jer sam se naravno nadala s obzirom da dva mjeseca sam išla konstantno u ginekologa, sve je praćeno.. Ali evo neće i neće. Imam zadnja dva dana lagani smeđi iscjedak i jedvaaaaa čekam da krene krvarenje da mogu vidjeti sama sa sobom i ginekologom što ćemo ovaj ciklus. Nadam se da će kod vas ostalih biti više sreće

----------


## ljube555

> Meni je O bila 17dc...tak da cekam bar do 35dc za test, ako ne dodje prije naravno.


Pozdrav.... Kako osjecas se?? Dal imas kakve simptome???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva_777

Ljube moja i nikakve i svakakve. Pokusavam ne misliti na nista. Kisem, smrcem, puno mi se spava, jedem kao vuk, ali to je sve i u pms-u.
Jedini sigurni znak su uvijek bile cice, al sad su i one izdajice, nikakvog znaka  :lool:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 15.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Jutro ekipa, ja sam vadila beta hcg 11dpo- negativno. Znam tocno kad je bila O, jer sam dan prije dobila štopericu, i išli smo na tempirani odnos. Tako da sam sad u čekanju da prokrvarim, danas je 13 dpo. Prosli mjesec inseminacija, ovaj tempirani odnos.. Ništa nije urodilo plodom.. Žao mi je jer sam se naravno nadala s obzirom da dva mjeseca sam išla konstantno u ginekologa, sve je praćeno.. Ali evo neće i neće. Imam zadnja dva dana lagani smeđi iscjedak i jedvaaaaa čekam da krene krvarenje da mogu vidjeti sama sa sobom i ginekologom što ćemo ovaj ciklus. Nadam se da će kod vas ostalih biti više sreće


angie 11dpo je možda prerano jer koliko znam do implatacije normalno dolazi 9-12dpo. 
A što se štoperice tiče, ja sam ju davala 36 sati prije inseminacije i niti jednom mi nije bio puknut folikul kad sam došla na inseminaciju, znači još nije bila ovulacija... 
Kakva je danas situacija?

----------


## angie_88

> angie 11dpo je možda prerano jer koliko znam do implatacije normalno dolazi 9-12dpo. 
> A što se štoperice tiče, ja sam ju davala 36 sati prije inseminacije i niti jednom mi nije bio puknut folikul kad sam došla na inseminaciju, znači još nije bila ovulacija... 
> Kakva je danas situacija?


Piši 1dc. Došla je. Idemo dalje, ali mislim da ovaj mjesec samo vadim hormone sto mi ginekolog kaze, sve prirodno i dalje. U pon startam s treningom i vracam se na paleo prehranu, idem uz to i kontrolirati stitnjacu da vidim sto Hashimoto radi. Vjerujem da je i tu situacija pogorsana, osjecam u tijelu jaku napetost, em bolovi od išijasa, em terapije... Stred oko posla, nespavanja.. Sve to utjece, pa onda stres od iscekivanja. Moram malo srediti glavu, sada je 6 mjeseci neuspjelih iza nas. Meni nisu gledali ni prosli ni ovaj mjesec da li je folikul puknuo.. Sad imam priliku i izgubiti ovih par kg koje sam dobila uzimajuci sinteticje hormone. Cure sretno vam, pratim i dalje

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube moja i nikakve i svakakve. Pokusavam ne misliti na nista. Kisem, smrcem, puno mi se spava, jedem kao vuk, ali to je sve i u pms-u.
> Jedini sigurni znak su uvijek bile cice, al sad su i one izdajice, nikakvog znaka


Kod mene isto ni za M ni za T... Tu i tam osjetim malo jajnike i temp.stalno od 37.2 do 37.6 ... Ja cu cekati jos tjedan dana...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Piši 1dc. Došla je. Idemo dalje, ali mislim da ovaj mjesec samo vadim hormone sto mi ginekolog kaze, sve prirodno i dalje. U pon startam s treningom i vracam se na paleo prehranu, idem uz to i kontrolirati stitnjacu da vidim sto Hashimoto radi. Vjerujem da je i tu situacija pogorsana, osjecam u tijelu jaku napetost, em bolovi od išijasa, em terapije... Stred oko posla, nespavanja.. Sve to utjece, pa onda stres od iscekivanja. Moram malo srediti glavu, sada je 6 mjeseci neuspjelih iza nas. Meni nisu gledali ni prosli ni ovaj mjesec da li je folikul puknuo.. Sad imam priliku i izgubiti ovih par kg koje sam dobila uzimajuci sinteticje hormone. Cure sretno vam, pratim i dalje


[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Žao mi je Angie. 
To i inače dobiješ m prije 14. dana nakon ovulacije? Meni je uvijek točno 14. dan, pa sam pretpostavila da je tako uvijek. 

Inače, događa mi se i jučer i danas da me u nekoliko navrata na kratko probode desni jajnik. Boli i onda prestane i to je to. Ali kad zaboli, moram stati od boli. I to baš desni koji mi je navodno bolji i jači, pa se bojim da li je to ok i da li se vama to događa početkom ciklusa, a nakon m?

----------


## justme409

Kakva je paleo prehrana? Ona gdje se jede sto su jeli nasi preci? Nema suzdrzavanja od neke skupine namirnica?
Pitam jer znam slucajeve gdje su si cure s ketom poremetile hormone. A tako nesto nama je treba. 
Druge sretno!! Bacim oko da vidim ima li sto novo  :Smile:

----------


## angie_88

> Kakva je paleo prehrana? Ona gdje se jede sto su jeli nasi preci? Nema suzdrzavanja od neke skupine namirnica?
> Pitam jer znam slucajeve gdje su si cure s ketom poremetile hormone. A tako nesto nama je treba. 
> Druge sretno!! Bacim oko da vidim ima li sto novo


AIP paleo, tj autoimuni protokol paleo. Savjet endokrinologa zbog Hashimota. Eliminiras namirnice koje su alergeni, i onda ih nakon nekog vremena vracas i gledas kako tijelo djeluje na njih. Znaci, sam ispitujed dcoje tijelo sto ti od hrane odgovara a sto ne. Eto ukratko sustina te prehrane. Ja sam vec prosla taj period kroz zadnju godinu, ali sam zbog obaveza i manjka vremena pocela jesti sto mi ne odgovara, napuhuje me, a slabo se i krecem jer sam projektant privatnik i dnevno sjedim za kompom preko 12 h, a posao nosim i kuci. Tako da sve to utjece, najvise mi stradaju kosti i imam napuhan i bolan stomak. Prehrana gdje se jede ono sto su jeli nasi preci je LCHF i meni ne odgovara. Probala sam, po meni previse masnoca-ok, zdravih, ali mom tijelu to ne odgovara. Pogotovo meso, ja samo mogu piletinu.

----------


## angie_88

> Žao mi je Angie. 
> To i inače dobiješ m prije 14. dana nakon ovulacije? Meni je uvijek točno 14. dan, pa sam pretpostavila da je tako uvijek. 
> 
> Inače, događa mi se i jučer i danas da me u nekoliko navrata na kratko probode desni jajnik. Boli i onda prestane i to je to. Ali kad zaboli, moram stati od boli. I to baš desni koji mi je navodno bolji i jači, pa se bojim da li je to ok i da li se vama to događa početkom ciklusa, a nakon m?


Lutealna faza je pretpostavljrna na 14dana, dio ciklusa od O. Ali opet ovisi od zene do zene, i tu su opet hormoni krivi kad stize. Tj koliko traje. Meni je M dosla 13dc. Jucer. Jedino ako O nije bila dan ranije, tj ako folikul nije puknuo prije djelovanja stoperice, onda je i meni 14dpo. Nije jos krvarenje, ustvari tamna krv je bez onih komada-ne znam kako bih se drugacije izrazila, tako da mislim da je to mozda prvo izbacivanje nekakve zaostale krvi. A da ce danas krenuti pravi potop

----------


## angie_88

> Žao mi je Angie. 
> To i inače dobiješ m prije 14. dana nakon ovulacije? Meni je uvijek točno 14. dan, pa sam pretpostavila da je tako uvijek. 
> 
> Inače, događa mi se i jučer i danas da me u nekoliko navrata na kratko probode desni jajnik. Boli i onda prestane i to je to. Ali kad zaboli, moram stati od boli. I to baš desni koji mi je navodno bolji i jači, pa se bojim da li je to ok i da li se vama to događa početkom ciklusa, a nakon m?


To bi mogla biti rana O.? Kakav ti je inace period? Mene probada pred O u jajnicima, a boli pred M. Grči. Možda ovuliraš ranije, jel pratiš ciklus kod ginekologa ili LH trakicama? Ako ih imaš, pišni jednu i provjeri, moj savjet. Iako ne mora biti ništa, ja sam prošli ciklus isto tako oko 8dc imala iscjedak s sukrvicom i probadalo me u jajniku, 11dc sam bila narucena na folikulom uvjerena da je bila rana O. Ali ginekolog je rekao da nije. A na moje putanje zasto se to desila, poceo je pricati nesto cega se iskreno ne sjecam, kao da je to sve normalno suma sumarum.

----------


## ljube555

Pozdrav...kod mene definitivno nema T .. posto test neg.a kad bude dosla M neznam... 
Bas sam jadna

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Pisite 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 16.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 1.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

cure žao mi je  :grouphug: 

Samo jedan mali info, lchf prehrana nije baš što su jeli naši stari, nego podrazumjeva jedenje malo ili ništa ugljikohidrata a puno masnoća (low carb high fat).
Meni osobno je bila ok, ali moja prilagođena verzija, koja nije bila baš prava lchf prehrana, jer neke stvari tipa mrkve ili banana koje se nebi "smjele" jesti nisam izbacila.
Stvarno sam se bolje osjećala, ali to konstantno razmišljanje unaprijed i pripreme što ću jesti su mi postale prenaporne jer život i obveze te jednostavno pojedu, barem je meni tako bilo...

----------


## EmaG.

> To bi mogla biti rana O.? Kakav ti je inace period? Mene probada pred O u jajnicima, a boli pred M. Grči. Možda ovuliraš ranije, jel pratiš ciklus kod ginekologa ili LH trakicama? Ako ih imaš, pišni jednu i provjeri, moj savjet. Iako ne mora biti ništa, ja sam prošli ciklus isto tako oko 8dc imala iscjedak s sukrvicom i probadalo me u jajniku, 11dc sam bila narucena na folikulom uvjerena da je bila rana O. Ali ginekolog je rekao da nije. A na moje putanje zasto se to desila, poceo je pricati nesto cega se iskreno ne sjecam, kao da je to sve normalno suma sumarum.


Pa nisam sigurna da je O jer mi je inače oko 19. dc, a prošli mjesec i 21. I za svaki slučaj sam jučer probala s LH trakicama i ništ, ofkors. 
Inače preko trakica pratim jer su mi dosta pouzdane i kužimo se, pa mi nije problem. Prošli mjesec sam bila kod ginekologa i on mi je potvrdio ono što su trakice nagovijestile, a to je da kroz par dana imam O i imala sam.

Inače me u vrijeme O bole jajnici, ali nikad baš poslije m, to mi je malo čudno. 
Samo se bojim za taj desni pošto mi je jači i bolji, da mu se šta ne dogodi :Love: 
Svjesna sam kako ovo zvuči, sve mi je jasno  :Laughing:

----------


## justme409

Daaaa paleo, aip hahaha. Bila sam na aipu prosle godine. Izdrzala mjesec dana. Bila preslaba, pojela cokoladu. Nista nisam otkrila osim da od cokolade nemam problema, nego imam problem ZA cokoladom. Sanjala da sam jela "zabranjene namirnice".
I da LCHF je low carb high fat. Ja jedem,, ajmo reci slicno (kad se drzim normalne prehrane). Ali ne ogranicavam kolicinu uh. Dapace, jednom u 2 tj i pojedem stogod pristojno. I jednom dnevno jedem pristojnu kolicinu voca ili paste. Samo pazim da ne kombiniram uh i m u istom obroku.
Zasto govorim ovo - treba stvarno jako dobro prouciti sto se jede i na sto stvarno utjece sve prehrana. Ja sam otkrila tezim putem mozda malo. Ali na srecu nisam najtezim, sto sam vidjela u slucajevima nekih poznanica koje su totalno poremetile razinu testosterona, estrogena... Tako da, pametna prehrana ne uskracuje ni jedan element p.piramide, a pomaze uspostavljanju ravnoteze svega, pa cak i hormona. Ne znam koliko drasticno, ali meni je takva prehrana plus tjelesna aktivnost pomogle tsh dovesti do 4 cca.
Pazite, cuvajte zdravlje. I oprostite ako sam odužila.

----------


## justme409

A sad drugi post za ovaj spolni dio hahaa
Ma, jeli vama, nakon trudnoce, ostala ta "velicina" prsa ali se ispuhale. Meni su onako malo veće, al moguce da je i hrana napravila svoje. Plus ostale su mi sve one vene koje nisam imala, a cini m ise da mi je tako ostala i jedna od prosle t kad je spontani bio. Plus danas me cijeli dan svako malo probode nesto uz bradavicu, kao da da me netko iglom bode. Dosta neugodno. Pa  eto, iskustva... Pogotovo za ovo bockanje

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 17.02.2019.  :Heart:  

(Ne) čekalice 

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## ljube555

> A sad drugi post za ovaj spolni dio hahaa
> Ma, jeli vama, nakon trudnoce, ostala ta "velicina" prsa ali se ispuhale. Meni su onako malo veće, al moguce da je i hrana napravila svoje. Plus ostale su mi sve one vene koje nisam imala, a cini m ise da mi je tako ostala i jedna od prosle t kad je spontani bio. Plus danas me cijeli dan svako malo probode nesto uz bradavicu, kao da da me netko iglom bode. Dosta neugodno. Pa  eto, iskustva... Pogotovo za ovo bockanje


Meni nakon par mjeseca ispuhali se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Znaci vjv cekamo jos koji tjedan...

----------


## ljube555

> Znaci vjv cekamo jos koji tjedan...


[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Ja sam to isto bockanje imala,nisam znala koji je uzrok,pojavljivalo mi se pred kraj dojenja,par puta,pa se uspanicila,pregledavala dojke,al ništa...hvala Bogu.a nakon dojenja i ovo malo sto sam imala ispuhalo se,i doslovno sam ravna ko daska cak i kad trebam dobit M mi se vise ne napuhuju kao prije poroda  :Sad:

----------


## angie_88

> A sad drugi post za ovaj spolni dio hahaa
> Ma, jeli vama, nakon trudnoce, ostala ta "velicina" prsa ali se ispuhale. Meni su onako malo veće, al moguce da je i hrana napravila svoje. Plus ostale su mi sve one vene koje nisam imala, a cini m ise da mi je tako ostala i jedna od prosle t kad je spontani bio. Plus danas me cijeli dan svako malo probode nesto uz bradavicu, kao da da me netko iglom bode. Dosta neugodno. Pa  eto, iskustva... Pogotovo za ovo bockanje


Meni su ostale kao u trudnoci, ako ne i vece. Ja sam izdajala 39 dana dok mi sin nije umro, nismo imali priliku za dojenje, pa ne znam da li bi to utjecalo.. Izdajala sam i danima nakon koliko sam mogla jer dam mrzila svaki dio sebe tih dana, ali sam morala da ne dodje do upale i redovito masirati.. Ali, da, ostale su onakve kao u trudnoci, i sada kada mi krene pms napušu se broj veće i uvijek se vide jakooo žile

----------


## Viki88

angie ,ljube zao mi je

----------


## iva_777

> Ja sam to isto bockanje imala,nisam znala koji je uzrok,pojavljivalo mi se pred kraj dojenja,par puta,pa se uspanicila,pregledavala dojke,al ništa...hvala Bogu.a nakon dojenja i ovo malo sto sam imala ispuhalo se,i doslovno sam ravna ko daska cak i kad trebam dobit M mi se vise ne napuhuju kao prije poroda


Ista prica i kod mene. Poslije svakog poroda sve manje. Bas sam zakljucila ako jos koji puta rodim ostat ce mi samo bradavice  :Laughing: 
Inace meni temp jutros pala za 0.8 stupnjeva, sto bi znacilo cekam vjesticu sutra...tocno 14 dana nakon O.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 18.02.2019.  :Heart:  

(Ne) čekalice 

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc

----------


## chicha

Hahaha ja vec sad imam samo bradavice.
Znaci tebi dolazi vjestica

----------


## chicha

> Ista prica i kod mene. Poslije svakog poroda sve manje. Bas sam zakljucila ako jos koji puta rodim ostat ce mi samo bradavice 
> Inace meni temp jutros pala za 0.8 stupnjeva, sto bi znacilo cekam vjesticu sutra...tocno 14 dana nakon O.


Nešto mi mob poludio pa pola poruke poslao.
Ja isto mjerim bazalnu i jos stoji na 36.7. I molim Boga da nikako ni ne padne

----------


## iva_777

Stigla vjestica za dobro jutro. Pisite 1dc  :Wink:

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 19.02.2019.  :Heart:  

(Ne) čekalice 

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

žao mi je iva  :grouphug:

----------


## chicha

zao mi je ive, evo ostala ja zadnja nada u nečekalicama...
jel netko od vas čitao o onom sunčanom iscjetku?
ja to baš kod sebe primjetila jučer, pa me zanima jel itko to imao kao rani znak trudnoće? :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> zao mi je ive, evo ostala ja zadnja nada u nečekalicama...
> jel netko od vas čitao o onom sunčanom iscjetku?
> ja to baš kod sebe primjetila jučer, pa me zanima jel itko to imao kao rani znak trudnoće?


Ja sam imala svaki ciklus svasta i na zadnje nista od T pa mozda kod tebe bude drugac...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Sretno draga!!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Dok sam ni imala ni jedan simptom tad je bila T...a dok puno simptoma tad uvijek stigla M

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

A znam ljube, tako isto ja drugima govorim :Laughing:  al držim se za nit iako imam filing da ću svako malo procurit...iako samo sve odradili po planu i programu :Cekam:

----------


## justme409

Onaj mjesec kad sam "100% znala da opet nije t" bila je... Mozda je to jedini siguran rani znak prije m hahahahaha

----------


## ljube555

> Onaj mjesec kad sam "100% znala da opet nije t" bila je... Mozda je to jedini siguran rani znak prije m hahahahaha


Sta imas u planu za dalje???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 20.02.2019.  :Heart:  

(Ne) čekalice 

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## justme409

> Sta imas u planu za dalje???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nista iskreno. Nista jos ne znam. Cekam m koja bi trebala stici sljedeci tj ako bude kao inace. Nakon nje idem na pregled. Pa, pretpostavljam brisevi, prohodnost jajovoda... Sto vec treba obaviti. Cula sam da caj od hrastove kore pomaze, moram se i o tome raspitati. Sve sam ostavila za vrijeme nakon sto dobijem. Razmisljam i o 4d uvz. Znam za slucaj gdje je curi, nakon puuuno god mucenja, doktor s 4d uvz otkrio par problema.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 21.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## chicha

Imam filing da smo svi potonuli sa ovako dugim odbrojavanjem i u međuvremenu razočaranjima koja du nas zatekla....razuvjerite me?!

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 22.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Imam filing da smo svi potonuli sa ovako dugim odbrojavanjem i u međuvremenu razočaranjima koja du nas zatekla....razuvjerite me?!


chicha mislim da si upravu! 
Baš dugo traje ovo odbrojavanje, ali to nije ni čudno, lista je u nekim trenutcima bila skoro prazna!
Zaključak je da uskoro pada novo odbrojavanje, jednostavno statistički mora se dogoditi!
Kako se ti osjećaš??

----------


## angie_88

Hm... Potonula.. Nisam potonula vec sam u upitnicima. Zbunjrna jer ne shvacam svoju situaciju, tj sto je uzrok. Sad smo u 7.mjesecu pokusavanja, iza sebe imam jedan AIH i TO, jucer sam bila narucena kod ginek, rekao je da cemo se dog koje pretrage da radim. Tu sam se jako iznervirala jer sam mu se javila 1dc, narucili su me 7dci on mi daje samo hormone koji se vade od 3-5dc. I onda kaze da idemo opet na AIH. Ja ga pitam mogu li sto ovaj ciklus napraviti, neke pretrage, da ne cekam bezveze jos mjesec dana-posto su meni ciklusi po cca 35dana. A on meni kaze "mozete molit Boga". Eto, kako biti normalan s takvim pojasnjenjima. Jos je rekao ako ne bude nista nakon inseminacije, onda radimo ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda. Iskreno, ja imam filing da je kod mene situacija blokada od stresa, jer mi se nakon svega javila velika zelja za djetetom, i grcevito to zelim i blokiram samu sebe. Ovaj mjesec ionako nisam planirala nikakve stimulanse da uzimam sve da mi je i preporucio, ali sam ocekivala da mozemo odraditi neke pretrage da ne cekam jos par mjeseci.. Ne znam, ja cu i dalje vjerovati da prirodno mogu, jednom sam uspjela, a prosli mjesec smo shvatili da ipak moji folikuli i endometrij funkcioniraju, ali kasnije se bude, sto je i normalno s obzirom na duge cikluse. Vidit cemo, mislim da cu na svoju ruku obaviti ovaj mjesec neke pretrage, ne da mi se cekati ako vec sada mogu.

----------


## chicha

> chicha mislim da si upravu! 
> Baš dugo traje ovo odbrojavanje, ali to nije ni čudno, lista je u nekim trenutcima bila skoro prazna!
> Zaključak je da uskoro pada novo odbrojavanje, jednostavno statistički mora se dogoditi!
> Kako se ti osjećaš??


Jutros radila test, negativan, a temperatura mi je još povišena, pa se nadam da ću kroz dan-dva procurit...

----------


## chicha

> Hm... Potonula.. Nisam potonula vec sam u upitnicima. Zbunjrna jer ne shvacam svoju situaciju, tj sto je uzrok. Sad smo u 7.mjesecu pokusavanja, iza sebe imam jedan AIH i TO, jucer sam bila narucena kod ginek, rekao je da cemo se dog koje pretrage da radim. Tu sam se jako iznervirala jer sam mu se javila 1dc, narucili su me 7dci on mi daje samo hormone koji se vade od 3-5dc. I onda kaze da idemo opet na AIH. Ja ga pitam mogu li sto ovaj ciklus napraviti, neke pretrage, da ne cekam bezveze jos mjesec dana-posto su meni ciklusi po cca 35dana. A on meni kaze "mozete molit Boga". Eto, kako biti normalan s takvim pojasnjenjima. Jos je rekao ako ne bude nista nakon inseminacije, onda radimo ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda. Iskreno, ja imam filing da je kod mene situacija blokada od stresa, jer mi se nakon svega javila velika zelja za djetetom, i grcevito to zelim i blokiram samu sebe. Ovaj mjesec ionako nisam planirala nikakve stimulanse da uzimam sve da mi je i preporucio, ali sam ocekivala da mozemo odraditi neke pretrage da ne cekam jos par mjeseci.. Ne znam, ja cu i dalje vjerovati da prirodno mogu, jednom sam uspjela, a prosli mjesec smo shvatili da ipak moji folikuli i endometrij funkcioniraju, ali kasnije se bude, sto je i normalno s obzirom na duge cikluse. Vidit cemo, mislim da cu na svoju ruku obaviti ovaj mjesec neke pretrage, ne da mi se cekati ako vec sada mogu.


Angie, razumjem u potpunosti tvoje stanje, ja sam na isti način nestrpljiva, ono htjela bi da se u jednom ciklusu sve ispita,riješi,vidi se u čemu je problem, uzme terapija ukoliko je potrebna,da ima nekog pomaka....ne nego ćemo tek sljedeći ciklus hormone, pa ćemo onaj tamo jajovode vidit, pa ćemo za tri mjeseca nešto sljedeće....a vrime leti....i tako prođe godina, dvi, tri a djeteta nigdje....možda zvuči glupo....al meni to tako i u mom slučaju izgleda....

----------


## chicha

I još jedna stvar, angie, za tu žarku želju za djetetom i stresa...ja sam pokušavala o tom ne mislit, kao opustit se i bit će šta bude,

al realno je stanje ovako....daj pij vrkutu,uzimaj konopljiku, mjeri bazalnu,sve kako bi došli do bebe i sad opusti se i ne misli o tom, pa kako?!?!ako sve radim da ga dobijem a da ne razmišljam o tom....baš mi sve to stvara pritisak  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Slazem se s gornjim navodom... Duga lista. Zato sam morala izaci i malo bez toga.
I toga je mene strah - da se pretrage ne rastegnu na godinu dana... Jos sam u 20tima, ali evo vec ove godine punim 29. Nisam pesimisticna previse, ali vidim sto se dogadja zenama koje se muce. I strah me toga. Mozda sam ja napravila glupost i uhvatila se toga previše. Ali isto bi htjela pevo dijete imati najkasnije s 30, a nakon ovog svega ne znam ni bili isla na 2.

----------


## EmaG.

Mislim da je najgori savjet koji nam netko može dati - nemoj se toliko brinuti, stres samo šteti, pokušaj se opustiti. 
Ako se brineš, to je normalno. Ako si radi toga pod stresom - i to je normalno. 
Moramo biti manje oštre prema sebi. 

Na kraju krajeva, ljudi ostaju trudni u puno, puno stresnijim situacijama, ne piju nikakve vrkute, nikakve trave, nikakve lijekove, nikakve sve te dodatne stvari i bude sve ok. Nikad ne znaš, kvragu...

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart: Lista za 24.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> Hm... Potonula.. Nisam potonula vec sam u upitnicima. Zbunjrna jer ne shvacam svoju situaciju, tj sto je uzrok. Sad smo u 7.mjesecu pokusavanja, iza sebe imam jedan AIH i TO, jucer sam bila narucena kod ginek, rekao je da cemo se dog koje pretrage da radim. Tu sam se jako iznervirala jer sam mu se javila 1dc, narucili su me 7dci on mi daje samo hormone koji se vade od 3-5dc. I onda kaze da idemo opet na AIH. Ja ga pitam mogu li sto ovaj ciklus napraviti, neke pretrage, da ne cekam bezveze jos mjesec dana-posto su meni ciklusi po cca 35dana. A on meni kaze "mozete molit Boga". Eto, kako biti normalan s takvim pojasnjenjima. Jos je rekao ako ne bude nista nakon inseminacije, onda radimo ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda. Iskreno, ja imam filing da je kod mene situacija blokada od stresa, jer mi se nakon svega javila velika zelja za djetetom, i grcevito to zelim i blokiram samu sebe. Ovaj mjesec ionako nisam planirala nikakve stimulanse da uzimam sve da mi je i preporucio, ali sam ocekivala da mozemo odraditi neke pretrage da ne cekam jos par mjeseci.. Ne znam, ja cu i dalje vjerovati da prirodno mogu, jednom sam uspjela, a prosli mjesec smo shvatili da ipak moji folikuli i endometrij funkcioniraju, ali kasnije se bude, sto je i normalno s obzirom na duge cikluse. Vidit cemo, mislim da cu na svoju ruku obaviti ovaj mjesec neke pretrage, ne da mi se cekati ako vec sada mogu.


angie puno žena se bori sa istim problemima, strpljivost je nešto s čime se moraš oboružati jer ćeš izluditi u suprotnom!
Na tvom mjestu bi našla dobrog ginekologa (kojem vjerujem, ako treba i privatnog). 
U dogovoru s njim što prije obavila sve pretrage, i definitivno nastavila sa folikulometrijama i ciljanim, ako već ne želiš AIH.
Ako i imaš PCOS to ne znaci da nećeš ostati trudna prirodno nikada, ali će ti vjerojatno puno više vremena trebati!
Ako uzmemo u obzir da ženama koje nemju nikakvih problema treba do godine dana da ostanu trudne, onda nije realno za očekivati da AIH ili ciljani uspje iz prve...
Što hoću reći: treba biti strpljiv, realan, dobro se informirati i nadati se najboljem!

chicha žao mi je za minus, ali tvoji ciklusi su duži, jel tako? Jel moguće da je bila kasnije O pa da si prerano radila test?




> Slazem se s gornjim navodom... Duga lista. Zato sam morala izaci i malo bez toga.
> I toga je mene strah - da se pretrage ne rastegnu na godinu dana... Jos sam u 20tima, ali evo vec ove godine punim 29. Nisam pesimisticna previse, ali vidim sto se dogadja zenama koje se muce. I strah me toga. Mozda sam ja napravila glupost i uhvatila se toga previše. Ali isto bi htjela pevo dijete imati najkasnije s 30, a nakon ovog svega ne znam ni bili isla na 2.


justme nemoj si stavljati tako veliki teret na sebe, to s godinama i do 30 prvo dijete. Sad je sve više žena koje u 40-ima imaju prvo dijete.
Imala si loše i teško iskustvo, trebaš se oporaviti prvo, a godine su i onako samo broj na papiru....

----------


## justme409

Hvala purple <3
Trudim se za sad ni ne misliti. I veselim se uskoro pretragama. Stigla m 2 dana ranije na kraju tako da, uskoro krecemo na put

----------


## chicha

> Lista za 24.02.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
> ...


Ma tko je to pozurio s listom? :Smile: 
Moja M jos ne dolazi,jutros za 0.1 mi se povecala bazalna,ujutro cu opet odradit test ako do tad ne procurim...

----------


## Purple Lu

Joj slucajno, to je bila lista za 23.02,krivi datum napisala

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 24.02.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Lista za 24.02.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
> ...


Ja danas 9dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

I ja sam 33dc.M ni na vidiku,bazalna povisena,test negativan...

----------


## Purple Lu

Ma ja sam sve pobrkala, datume, dane, sve krivo!!!  :Grin: 
Sutra ce biti sve tocno obecajem!

----------


## ljube555

> I ja sam 33dc.M ni na vidiku,bazalna povisena,test negativan...


Tako bilo i kod mene prosli ciklus ali dosla onda na 32dc..   otidi izvadi betu... 

Tebi zelim poz.ishod

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Napokooooon, 1DC  :Smile:  i tek jutros pala temp.

----------


## ljube555

> Napokooooon, 1DC  i tek jutros pala temp.


Zao mi je....    [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]    Tako i kod mene ...bas zeznuto to... Do zadnjeg neznam kad dode M posto temp.padne u isti dan...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

Bok curke!!! 
Već par dana nisam mogla pristupiti forumu pa zato nema liste, a koliko vidim ni vi niste pisale!
Sad ne znam jel lista uopće dobra,
javite ako sam nešto krivo pa ispravim!!

 :Heart:  Lista za 27.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Odbrojavalice

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 28.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc

----------


## Viki88

nesto sa forumom nije bilo u redu, nije se moglo pristupiti forumu. kod mene stima 25 dc. 
nego ja sam na 100 muka, u ponedjeljak sam narucena na ct sinusa, u jako losem sam stanju sa sinusima i moram podhitno obaviti ct da se vidi kaj dalje. i dobila sam teemin na Rebru za pon. zna se kako je kod nas tesko dobiti termin . u pon mi je 10 dpo barem mislim tako.. i kaj sad? otici ili ne?

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 28.02.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> nesto sa forumom nije bilo u redu, nije se moglo pristupiti forumu. kod mene stima 25 dc. 
> nego ja sam na 100 muka, u ponedjeljak sam narucena na ct sinusa, u jako losem sam stanju sa sinusima i moram podhitno obaviti ct da se vidi kaj dalje. i dobila sam teemin na Rebru za pon. zna se kako je kod nas tesko dobiti termin . u pon mi je 10 dpo barem mislim tako.. i kaj sad? otici ili ne?


Možda da nazoveš i pitaš postoji li mogućnost da ti prebace termin za 10-ak dana.
Objasni situaciju,postoji šansa za trudnoću pa da ti izađu ususret...
Ili privatno pa ideš kad tebi paše...

----------


## Viki88

odgodila sam, necu se igrati

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 02.03.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 03.03.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## angie_88

> Lista za 03.03.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
> ...


Ja sam 17dc, mislim da je kriva jer je ljube555 16dc...ne znam za ostale

----------


## chicha

Jutro cure,
ja sam danas* 8dc* 

viki88 kad radiš test? :Very Happy:

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 04.03.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam 17dc, mislim da je kriva jer je ljube555 16dc...ne znam za ostale


Ne draga... Ja 17dc danas

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ja sam 17dc, mislim da je kriva jer je ljube555 16dc...ne znam za ostale


Dobro napisano... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Dobro napisano... 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Mislim tablica

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

evo upravo sam ga napravila ,tj 3 u istom urinu .ali trakice sa ebaya. sva tri jeedva vidljiva druga crta, blago blago roza i jedva jedvice vidljiva. nekih 9,10 dpo je danas

----------


## Viki88

ali bojim.se opet biokemijske jer iscjedak imam zuti a briseve mi nije napravio jos. mozda je neka bakterija i mozda je bila biokemijska prije 4-5 mj radi toga

----------


## ljube555

> evo upravo sam ga napravila ,tj 3 u istom urinu .ali trakice sa ebaya. sva tri jeedva vidljiva druga crta, blago blago roza i jedva jedvice vidljiva. nekih 9,10 dpo je danas


Ajme... BrAvo...jos je rano da bi bila jako vidljiva ... A i ne treba znaciti... Ja sam imala isto jedva vidljivu na betu od 70... Drzim palcevi da bude sve uredu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Ajme... BrAvo...jos je rano da bi bila jako vidljiva ... A i ne treba znaciti... Ja sam imala isto jedva vidljivu na betu od 70... Drzim palcevi da bude sve uredu
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


dobro meni je stvarno rano, trebam kroz 4 dana dobiti. menesamo brine sad taj iscjedak

----------


## Viki88

> Lista za 04.03.2019. 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
> EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc
> 
> Odbrojavalice
> 
> ...


meni je 29 dc

----------


## EmaG.

Meni je danas 24. dan, ali Purple hvala ti što i dalje vodiš listu  :Wink: 

Viki, držim fige :Heart:

----------


## Viki88

> Meni je danas 24. dan, ali Purple hvala ti što i dalje vodiš listu 
> 
> Viki, držim fige


hvala

----------


## Želim

Pozdrav!!! Nova sam ovdje i vidim da su datumi relativno davni( ne snalazim se još uvijek na forumu) ali se nadam da će me neko vidjeti..   :Smile: 
Skoro već dvije godine pokušavamo dobit bebača, sve super divno bajno, mi mladi...ali ipaaaaaak neće... Iskustva....

----------


## Viki88

danas mrvu tamnija crtica, ono vidim ju i u kuci, ne moram izlazidi van na svjetlost

----------


## ljube555

> danas mrvu tamnija crtica, ono vidim ju i u kuci, ne moram izlazidi van na svjetlost


Izbrisi por.u boxu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 05.03.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Nadam se da je sad lista ok! Ako nije javite pa mjenjam!

viki čestitam, držim fige da sve bude ok!

----------


## iva_777

Purple ja sam danas 15dc

----------


## Viki88

> Izbrisi por.u boxu
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


jesam jos jucer  :Smile:

----------


## chicha

> danas mrvu tamnija crtica, ono vidim ju i u kuci, ne moram izlazidi van na svjetlost


Viki dao Bog da nam otvoris novo odbrojavanje

----------


## ljube555

Viki, hoces vaditi betu ili???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

rekao je ginic cekamo menstruaciju ako ne dode onda ce mi dati za vadenje bete. joj tako me strah da je opet biokemijska

----------


## ljube555

> rekao je ginic cekamo menstruaciju ako ne dode onda ce mi dati za vadenje bete. joj tako me strah da je opet biokemijska


Pa zasto mislis da bi bila opet, misli poz.i reci sama sebi ...ja sam trudna i bit ce sve uredu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Pa zasto mislis da bi bila opet, misli poz.i reci sama sebi ...ja sam trudna i bit ce sve uredu
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


lakse reci nego uciniti  :Undecided:

----------


## Viki88

danas nisu bas tamniji testovi neg jucer..skoro nista.  :Undecided:

----------


## ljube555

> danas nisu bas tamniji testovi neg jucer..skoro nista.


A da ti otides izvaditi betu ipak da ne cekas dal bude dosla M ili ne???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> A da ti otides izvaditi betu ipak da ne cekas dal bude dosla M ili ne???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


jesam,cekam nalaze ,rekli su oko 12

----------


## Viki88

bhcg 12 dpo ili eventualno 13 dpo je 58,3. premalo??

----------


## ljube555

> bhcg 12 dpo ili eventualno 13 dpo je 58,3. premalo??


Odlicno....[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> bhcg 12 dpo ili eventualno 13 dpo je 58,3. premalo??


Ja sam imala 14dpo 70

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

onda je ok?

----------


## justme409

Ja sam isto oko 14, 15 ili cak i kasnije imala oko 40 60... Dva dana kasnije se uduplala cak i malo vise. I bilo je super sve sa plodom. Za pocetak bitno ida ima neceg  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Koje ja gluposti pisem hahahahaahah
Meni je 35 dan bila 422. Nista ovo prije.

----------


## Viki88

> Koje ja gluposti pisem hahahahaahah
> Meni je 35 dan bila 422. Nista ovo prije.


sad si me nasmijala bas  :Smile: . cek 35 dan ciklusa ili kaj?

----------


## justme409

Da. 35dc. Stigne se tvoja uduplati do tad bez beda.

----------


## Viki88

> Da. 35dc. Stigne se tvoja uduplati do tad bez beda.


dobro sve ovisi kada je tebi bila O tada.. meni je oko 19dc. ali osjecam kao da cu procuriti svaki tren

----------


## justme409

O je bila 26.12. Ili 27.12., a ova beta 422 17.01. Znaci cca 21dpo.
I meni je bio takav osjecaj kad sam pocela razmisljati hahahaah.

----------


## Viki88

sinoc je test bio dosta svjetliji nego jucer u jutro ..a danas je dosta svjetliji nego sinoc. pa kako je to moguce? dali je to do kineskih testova ili je moguce da bhcg preko noci opadne.. iako me danas grudi vise bole nego jucer i mokrim kao luda

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 06.03.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 07.03.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc

----------


## justme409

Vili pricekaj jos sutra i idi vaditi betu. Poluditi ces inace. Ja sam svasta mislila ovaj put. Svaki dan nesto novo. 3 puta ocekivala spontani. Na kraju se plod super razvio.

----------


## Viki88

> Vili pricekaj jos sutra i idi vaditi betu. Poluditi ces inace. Ja sam svasta mislila ovaj put. Svaki dan nesto novo. 3 puta ocekivala spontani. Na kraju se plod super razvio.


ma bas mi je krivo sto sam ga danas uopce isla raditi. sinoc sam bas bila sretna sto je bio tamniji i danas eto opet svjetliji.

----------


## EmaG.

Za kolko trebaš dobili m?
Aj samo probaj jedan dan preskočiti s testom, pa vidjeti onda kad si trebala dobili da testiraš.

Znam da je lakše reći, ali ja sam tako probala prošli tjedan i stvarno mi je bilo draže da nisam testirala jer sam ionako dobila m valjda u sekundu kak je trebala doći.

----------


## Viki88

> Za kolko trebaš dobili m?
> Aj samo probaj jedan dan preskočiti s testom, pa vidjeti onda kad si trebala dobili da testiraš.
> 
> Znam da je lakše reći, ali ja sam tako probala prošli tjedan i stvarno mi je bilo draže da nisam testirala jer sam ionako dobila m valjda u sekundu kak je trebala doći.


danas ili sutra treba doci. znam da ,ako je i ova biokemijska vise ne testiram do dana kad trebam dobiti. doduse mislim ako je biokemijska da pravim pauzu od svega

----------


## ljube555

> danas ili sutra treba doci. znam da ,ako je i ova biokemijska vise ne testiram do dana kad trebam dobiti. doduse mislim ako je biokemijska da pravim pauzu od svega


Ides sutra vaditi betu???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Ides sutra vaditi betu???
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


da ako ne procurim

----------


## ljube555

> da ako ne procurim


Ma neces[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Viki hoće ujutro vadit ponovno betu? da vidiš dal se dupla?

----------


## chicha

Aha, sorry sad vidim da si ljubi odgovorila....ma nećeš procurit!!!!misli pozitivno :Very Happy: , i javi nam nalaze sutra, a taj test svijetliji može značiti i manja koncentracija urina ili loš test...tako da ne moraš odmah mislit na najgore.

----------


## justme409

Da. Ti testovi variraju ful. Meni je prvi test bio najtamniji. Sto su dani isli dalje bio je svjetliji hahaahah. Crta je crta.
Ja sam bila na prvoj kontroli. 3 mj moram cekati, tako da ni kao 4, 5 mogli poceti,, ali mislim da cu u 5tom mj na jos jednu kontrolu prije da vidimo gdje je ovulacija pa onda. Po izracunima bi tad trebala biti na pravom. Sad se nadamo da je drugi jajovod dobar.

----------


## Viki88

> Da. Ti testovi variraju ful. Meni je prvi test bio najtamniji. Sto su dani isli dalje bio je svjetliji hahaahah. Crta je crta.
> Ja sam bila na prvoj kontroli. 3 mj moram cekati, tako da ni kao 4, 5 mogli poceti,, ali mislim da cu u 5tom mj na jos jednu kontrolu prije da vidimo gdje je ovulacija pa onda. Po izracunima bi tad trebala biti na pravom. Sad se nadamo da je drugi jajovod dobar.


to pricas za ovu zadnju trudnocu ? vanmatericnu? ah svjetlili su ti valjda jer je beta opadala?
eti.drzim fife da sve bude u redu sa jajovodom i da nam brzo otvoris odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

curke sretan vam dan zena  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Nije beta opadala. Beta je rasla. Govorim da, o njoj. Beta je dosla do 4500 kad sam isla na op. A testove sam radila prije prvog vadjenja krvi. Jesi vadila opet krv? 


I sretan svima dan zena!!!!

----------


## Viki88

> Nije beta opadala. Beta je rasla. Govorim da, o njoj. Beta je dosla do 4500 kad sam isla na op. A testove sam radila prije prvog vadjenja krvi. Jesi vadila opet krv? 
> 
> 
> I sretan svima dan zena!!!!


ahaa ... maah jesam vec su trebali stici nalazi. rekli su oko 12.. igraju mi se sa zivcima

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 08.03.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc

----------


## Viki88

beta 147. danas dan Menge, 14 dana od O

----------


## iva_777

Fantasticno...meni je 14 dana od O bila 113. Cestitaaaaaaam!

----------


## EmaG.

Viki čestitam draga <3 

Dobre vijesti na dan žena! 

Jel planiraš zvati ginekologa i naručiti se na prvi pregled?

----------


## Viki88

budem u ponedjeljakzvala, danas je u jutro radio. hvala curke, cestitajte mi kad srceko prokuca  :Smile:

----------


## Babonka

Pozdrav cure. Ja danas vadila betu. Rezultat je 2,5 (referentna vrijednost pise do 10). Nula bodova od trudnoce? Nikad mi nije kasnila,ali sad sam svjesna da mi ocito kasni zbog utrića..

----------


## Purple Lu

> budem u ponedjeljakzvala, danas je u jutro radio. hvala curke, cestitajte mi kad srceko prokuca


viki čestitam ti i sad i budem opet, nema frke  :Heart: 
želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću  :grouphug:

----------


## justme409

Eto viki  :Smile:  čestitam sad a i cestitati cu za srce ❤️

----------


## Viki88

<3

----------


## angie_88

Žene moje.. Ne znam odakle krenuti.. Upoznate ste s mojom situacijom, od 8.mjeseca pokusavamo, nije bilo uspjesno. 12mjesec inseminacija, 1.mjesec tempirani odnos i ništa. Ginekolog mi je nakon toga rekao da idemo na potpomognutu jer ovako nećemo ništa. Tokom ovog ciklusa sam imala osjecaj negdje 8dc da krece nekakav iscjedak, a njegov vrhunac je bio oko 10-11dc tj sluzavi iscjedak kao bjelanjak. Zvala sam ginekologa da vidim hocemo folikulom raditi ali on je rekao da nema od toga nista, jer prosli mjesec smo pratili svaka 3 dana i folikul bio 18mm tek 23dc, a mengu dobila 34dc. Imala sam odnose svaka 2-3dana. Prekjucer radim test, jer sam osjecala se cudno. I vidim na svakome blagu crticu. Jucer 22dc odem vaditi betahcg. Nalaz dodje <0.1 znaci nisam trudna. Mene hvata lagano pritisak oko maternice, bol u ledjima nisko, nakon ručka legnem i mučnine krenu. Skroz se čudno osjecam. Posaljem mail laboratoriju da mi pojasne nalaz jer imam pozitivne blage testove. Oni mi odg da ce prekontrolirat opet krv, ali da je nalaz negativan kad je manje od 0.1. Nakon 4h zove me nepoznat br. Zove zenska iz laba koja je radila analize. Kaze nisam ovo dozivila, ponovila nalaz i beta pozitivna. 37.4 vrijednost. Ponovila jos 10 puta, svaki put je pozitivan. Zenska me pita uzimam li neke multivitamine da je to moglo prekriti pravi nalaz. Ja kazem ne. Ona se ispricava i zahvaljuje sto sam im ukazala na gresku. Ja zbunjena, sretna ali jako zbunjena. Zovem ginekologa, on kaze u pon ponoviti betu, ali po mojoj racunici, kad sam imala iscjedak i mogucu O, jucer je bio 10 ili 11 dpo. Beta 37.4. Još sam u šoku, ne znam što reći, da li je to T ili ne.. Kako ce napredovati... Ostaje mi samo pratiti i moliti se do pon da beta nastavi rasti.

----------


## angie_88

Znam da je predug post, ali ovo sma sve napisala samo da cujete moje iskustvo. Ginekolozi su me poslali svi na MPO otpisali me, rekli nema O a ako ima nekvalitetno sve, onda odjednom da imam policisticne jajnike. Sve ovo sam obavljala preglede kod najboljih privatnika, tako da nije situacija da sam išla u nekog kvazi doktora. Privatno vađenje krvi također. Ovo je dokaz da treba sebe slušati prije svega, jer ja sam osjetila i O i T. Unatoč nalazima..

----------


## Viki88

angie drzim fige da je to to. ma tako su ti i meni pricali, pcos ,anovulatorni ciklusi ,moram na potpomognutu , evo 3-a trudnoca prirodno..

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 09.03.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 10.03.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc

----------


## chicha

Viki drzim fige da se dobro dobro zakaci i prokuca❤
Angie takva prica nam svima daje "vjetar u leđa"  i snagu da nikad ne odustajemo...presretna sam radi tebe,i posto vjerujem,znam da Bogu nista nije nemoguće....
Javljajte nam stanje

----------


## Viki88

> Viki drzim fige da se dobro dobro zakaci i prokuca❤
> Angie takva prica nam svima daje "vjetar u leđa"  i snagu da nikad ne odustajemo...presretna sam radi tebe,i posto vjerujem,znam da Bogu nista nije nemoguće....
> Javljajte nam stanje


iz tvojih usta u bozje usi

----------


## Purple Lu

Lista za 11.03.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc

----------


## justme409

Samo cu reci wow ❤️

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pozdrav drage cure! 
Ja bih vam se rado pridruzila u odbrojavanju. Ispratila sam ih nekoliko prije par godina a onda sam se malo maknula da prestanem misliti o svemu. 

Suprug i ja pokusavamo vec 3 godine, uz manje pauze koje smo uzimali radi vjencanja i slicno, iako su odnosi cijelo vrijeme nezasticeni. Danas sam po prvi puta bila kod ginekologa kao netko tko zeli poceti sa pretragama. Muz mora napraviti sgram, a moj danasnji pregled je pokazao sljedece: 8dc -folikul od 16mm i endometrij od 8mm. 
Ciklusi su redovni 27-30dana. 

Sad kad smo se pokrenuli i u medicinskom smislu voljela bi opet biti dio odbrojavanja.

----------


## Viki88

poslala aam ginicu nalaze bete, trazi da ponovim sutra, po njemu su ti iznosi dosta niski,iako kazem da je 147 bio na dan M i poduplala se  :Undecided: . malo me zabrinuo sad

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Viki, drzim fige da sutrasnja beta samo potvrdi da je sve oke, i da uskoro zakuca srceko! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Viki88

> Viki, drzim fige da sutrasnja beta samo potvrdi da je sve oke, i da uskoro zakuca srceko! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


uh muka mi je sad,to mu je napravio i sa proslim djetetom. splasio me, a meni dugi ciklusi a oni gledaju kaoda je 28 dana

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ma nemas se sta plasiti. Kolkim zenama su svasta nagovorili doktori. Od toga da nisu trudne a bile su, do toga da nikad nece imati djece pa sad nunaju doma. Znam, svasta je moguce. Ali ako mozes preusmjeri nekako misli i nemoj si nabijati stres nepotreban. Ja sam u cekaoni srela zenu kojoj je gin reko da nije trudna a bila je. Gledaj na tu betu sutra kao definitivnu potvrdu

----------


## Viki88

> Ma nemas se sta plasiti. Kolkim zenama su svasta nagovorili doktori. Od toga da nisu trudne a bile su, do toga da nikad nece imati djece pa sad nunaju doma. Znam, svasta je moguce. Ali ako mozes preusmjeri nekako misli i nemoj si nabijati stres nepotreban. Ja sam u cekaoni srela zenu kojoj je gin reko da nije trudna a bila je. Gledaj na tu betu sutra kao definitivnu potvrdu


hvala ti na ljepim i utjesnim rijecima.
i ja tebi zelim sto prije plusic  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ma daj, koje gluposti govore i oni. Ne razumiju snagu rijeci. 
Rekla sam ti da sam ja ja 21dpo imala 422 po svim mogucim tablicama bete bila je ispod granice ili na donjoj granici. Na kraju se za dva dana uduplala na 1000i nesto. 
Nista ti to nemoj slusati. Beta se izlucuje cudno i ni mi ni doktori ne mogu govoriti ista o tome. Bitno da se dupla... Samo to je bitno.

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 12.03.2019.  :Heart:  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~ 9.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

Pozdrav *jagodicabobica*, dobrodošla! Dodala sam te na listu, nadam se da je to ok!

*viki88* meni to isto izgleda kao odlična beta i ne bi se previše obazirala na komentare dr.
Ideš danas opet vaditi?

----------


## Viki88

sa elenom sam dosla na pregled kad sam saznala da sam trudna a bio mi neki 45 dc, i kaze on ovdje se nista ne vidi nesto nije u redu.. ja  njemu ali meni kasne O i po 2 tj..kaze da vadim betu pa cemo vidjeti.. sad sam isto dosta visoko u ciklusu ,O je kasnila 5 dana i njemu ocito to pre malo za te dane ciklusa.. aljepo sam napisala kojj je dan iza O ..
sad mi teta u labosu kaze: pa super je beta bila, ljepo se ooduplala ,kaj opet vadis?

----------


## Viki88

Bhcg 739.10  :Smile: .. trebala biti 580 da se podupla ,ovo je i vise od duplo

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Bhcg 739.10 .. trebala biti 580 da se podupla ,ovo je i vise od duplo


Jaoooo bas mi je drago!! Taman sam uletila prije novog odbrojavanja vidim

----------


## Viki88

> Jaoooo bas mi je drago!! Taman sam uletila prije novog odbrojavanja vidim


aaa pa ja ni neznam kako.se to otvara  :Wink:

----------


## Andydea123

Pozz cure! Moju pricu mozete procitati na upoznavanju. Odavno vas pratim ali tek se sad ukljucujem. Htjela bi biti na odbrojavanju. Ciklusi su mi uvijek bili na 28-29 dana. Zadnju godinu,godinu ipo skratili su se na 25-26. Trenutno sam na 14.dc i aktivno radimo na bebi. Dakle,vjesticu mengu ne zelim!!! Proslo je 6 mj od kiretaze i dr.ne vidi prepreku trudnoci. Od pocetka ovog ciklusa pijem vrkutu ( nemoze odmoci),a vec dva mjeseca sam na dijeti. Smrsavila sam 10 kg i nadam se da ce to pomoci s malo zbrckanim hormonima. Znam da necu tako lako zatrudniti ali zivim u uvjerenju da ce i za mene jedan ciklus biti dobitan. Paaa krenimo i javno u borbu! Pozdrav svim zenama koje vode istu bitku! Kiss!

----------


## chicha

Viki,divnooooo

----------


## Purple Lu

:Heart:  Lista za 13.03.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc +++++
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~10.dc

----------


## Purple Lu

> aaa pa ja ni neznam kako.se to otvara


*viki* super beta!!! Odbrojavanje se otvara nakon što napraviš prvi uzv, kad dobiješ potvrdu da srceko kuca! Otvoriš novu temu na ovom podforumu. Kada uđeš na temu Prije žačeća imaš veliki gumb lijevo gore _+Otvori novu temu_ nazoveš ju Odbrojavanje 3/2019 by viki88, napišeš prvi post, baciš malo trudničke prašine na cure koje još rade na trudnoći i to je to  :utezi: 




> Pozz cure! Moju pricu mozete procitati na upoznavanju. Odavno vas pratim ali tek se sad ukljucujem. Htjela bi biti na odbrojavanju. Ciklusi su mi uvijek bili na 28-29 dana. Zadnju godinu,godinu ipo skratili su se na 25-26. Trenutno sam na 14.dc i aktivno radimo na bebi. Dakle,vjesticu mengu ne zelim!!! Proslo je 6 mj od kiretaze i dr.ne vidi prepreku trudnoci. Od pocetka ovog ciklusa pijem vrkutu ( nemoze odmoci),a vec dva mjeseca sam na dijeti. Smrsavila sam 10 kg i nadam se da ce to pomoci s malo zbrckanim hormonima. Znam da necu tako lako zatrudniti ali zivim u uvjerenju da ce i za mene jedan ciklus biti dobitan. Paaa krenimo i javno u borbu! Pozdrav svim zenama koje vode istu bitku! Kiss!


*Andydea123* dobrodošla, dodala sam te na listu  :Wink: 

*ema*, *angie* i *ljube* ništa se nejavljate, ima li kakvih novosti, simptoma, tastova, beta??? Sve ste u nečekalicama tako da držim fige svima!

----------


## ljube555

> Pozz cure! Moju pricu mozete procitati na upoznavanju. Odavno vas pratim ali tek se sad ukljucujem. Htjela bi biti na odbrojavanju. Ciklusi su mi uvijek bili na 28-29 dana. Zadnju godinu,godinu ipo skratili su se na 25-26. Trenutno sam na 14.dc i aktivno radimo na bebi. Dakle,vjesticu mengu ne zelim!!! Proslo je 6 mj od kiretaze i dr.ne vidi prepreku trudnoci. Od pocetka ovog ciklusa pijem vrkutu ( nemoze odmoci),a vec dva mjeseca sam na dijeti. Smrsavila sam 10 kg i nadam se da ce to pomoci s malo zbrckanim hormonima. Znam da necu tako lako zatrudniti ali zivim u uvjerenju da ce i za mene jedan ciklus biti dobitan. Paaa krenimo i javno u borbu! Pozdrav svim zenama koje vode istu bitku! Kiss!


Dobro dosla, i ja sam imala kiretazu u 7mjesecu i od tad nece zakvaciti se... Pila sam vrkutu ali ukinula to nije mi ona isla isusila me... Presla sam na vitamine od kojih sam dobila sluz i O ... Bila dva mjeseca na klomifenu ni to nije pomoglo...ovaj ciklus vadila hormone i sada cekam M pa da vidimo sta i kako dalje...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> *viki* super beta!!! Odbrojavanje se otvara nakon što napraviš prvi uzv, kad dobiješ potvrdu da srceko kuca! Otvoriš novu temu na ovom podforumu. Kada uđeš na temu Prije žačeća imaš veliki gumb lijevo gore _+Otvori novu temu_ nazoveš ju Odbrojavanje 3/2019 by viki88, napišeš prvi post, baciš malo trudničke prašine na cure koje još rade na trudnoći i to je to 
> 
> 
> 
> *Andydea123* dobrodošla, dodala sam te na listu 
> 
> *ema*, *angie* i *ljube* ništa se nejavljate, ima li kakvih novosti, simptoma, tastova, beta??? Sve ste u nečekalicama tako da držim fige svima!


Kod mene nista ovaj ciklus ...zakasnili mi ..[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Viki, jel možemo skupa otvoriti odbrojavanje?

Izgleda da je ovaj mjesec bio sretan i za nas :Heart:  +

----------


## ljube555

> Viki, jel možemo skupa otvoriti odbrojavanje?
> 
> Izgleda da je ovaj mjesec bio sretan i za nas[emoji813] +


Ajme draga, cestitam... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Viki, jel možemo skupa otvoriti odbrojavanje?
> 
> Izgleda da je ovaj mjesec bio sretan i za nas[emoji813] +


Koliko kasni???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Koliko kasni???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Kasni dva dana, ali nemam osjećaj da ću dobiti. Nikakvi grčevi ovaj put, skroz je drugačije nego zadnji put (što uzimam kao dobar znak s obzirom kako je završilo zadnji put).
Test mi je bio pozitivan već 12dc, ali sam se prepala da nije biokem. pa sam čekala da kasni da bude ´službeno´.

----------


## Purple Lu

EmaG čestitam  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

evo curke da i ovdje prijavim, kao što vidite iz moga potpisa moja beta danas 243  :Grin: 
Tako da se nadam da će natko drugi preuzeti listu...

----------


## EmaG.

Ajme jesi ti onda Purple četvrta s naše liste koja je trudna ovaj mjesec?  :Heart: 

Hvala ti, čestitam i ja tebi :grouphug: 
Samo neka nam svi ostanu!

----------


## ljube555

> EmaG čestitam [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> evo curke da i ovdje prijavim, kao što vidite iz moga potpisa moja beta danas 243 
> Tako da se nadam da će natko drugi preuzeti listu...


Cestitam draga!!! Pa trebamo mi pozuriti se[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Sto je ovo? Plodno proljece hahahahaha
Bas mi je drago, ❤️

----------


## Andydea123

*Andydea123* dobrodošla, dodala sam te na listu  :Wink: 

Hvaaalaaa!!! I čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa vi sad recite da Jagodica nije donjela srecu!! Haha, kak sam skromna.
Ajme cure cestitam od srca svima, jedva cekam da se javite za uzv-a. 
Evo mm ide 22.3. na VV na sgram, ja danas pisnula lh trakicu. 11.10 je gin reko da je folikul 16mm i da bi O mogla biti oko 20.2. pa sam pocela danas kao da ne potrosim puno trakica, i ono peak!! Usokirala sam se jer prosli mj nisam uhvatila i nisam ocekivala tak rano.

----------


## Viki88

ajmeeee  Ema g. , Purple Lu cestitke od srca .bravo bravo..

----------


## Viki88

jagodicabobica ,sad  u akciju i da za 14 dana i ti prijavis +++

----------


## Andydea123

Hvala. A koje vitamine pijes?

----------


## bubekica

Curke, cestitam svima na plusicima!
Mali ispravak za novo odbrojavanje - broj oznacava redni broj odbrojavanja, a ne mjesec  :Wink:

----------


## EmaG.

Jagodicabobica stvarno jesi  :Wink: 

Imam pitanje, odnosno zanima me šta mislite... zvala sam danas da se naručim na uvz i sestra me naručila za tri tjedna. Što je u jednu ruku super jer ću, nadam se, izbjeći one silne odlaske ginekologu ko prošli put kad nikako još nije kucalo srce i ti odlasci njemu su bili grozna neizvjesnost, a u drugu ruku bojim se šta ako bi, da me naručila prije, onda i ranije mogao vidjeti da je vanmaternična? Nije li bolje to saznati što prije?

Ne paničarim, samo ovaj put imam manje neopterećenog poleta oko svega, a malo više opreznosti...

----------


## Viki88

> Jagodicabobica stvarno jesi 
> 
> Imam pitanje, odnosno zanima me šta mislite... zvala sam danas da se naručim na uvz i sestra me naručila za tri tjedna. Što je u jednu ruku super jer ću, nadam se, izbjeći one silne odlaske ginekologu ko prošli put kad nikako još nije kucalo srce i ti odlasci njemu su bili grozna neizvjesnost, a u drugu ruku bojim se šta ako bi, da me naručila prije, onda i ranije mogao vidjeti da je vanmaternična? Nije li bolje to saznati što prije?
> 
> Ne paničarim, samo ovaj put imam manje neopterećenog poleta oko svega, a malo više opreznosti...


mozes par put vaditi bhcg, kod vanmaternice hormon raste jako puno i nepravilno, ako se ne varam

----------


## EmaG.

Misliš na svoju ruku odem kod dr. opće prakse i tražim uputnicu? Rekla je sestra da na taj pregled dođem s krvnim nalazom, ne znam kolko ima smisla se sad 4-5 puta pikati do onda?

----------


## ljube555

> mozes par put vaditi bhcg, kod vanmaternice hormon raste jako puno i nepravilno, ako se ne varam


Neznam bas da puno raste... Meni sa 8tt skoro bio tek 2600beta

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Misliš na svoju ruku odem kod dr. opće prakse i tražim uputnicu? Rekla je sestra da na taj pregled dođem s krvnim nalazom, ne znam kolko ima smisla se sad 4-5 puta pikati do onda?


Otidi sutra i u pon na betu i znat ces dal uredu ili ne...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Neznam bas da puno raste... Meni sa 8tt skoro bio tek 2600beta
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


aha, pa znam da obicno sumnjaju na vanmaternicnu kad je beta jako velika

----------


## iva_777

Dakle cureeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  CESTITAM!!! Kakvo ce ovo novo odbrojavanje biti!

----------


## Viki88

ja se jucer i danas osjecam kak da nisam.trudna.. prekjucer su me grudi ubijqle, umor, glava..jucer i danas nista. grudi manje bole, osjecam se dobro... nisam umorna  :Undecided:

----------


## justme409

Kod trudnoce svaki dan su drugi simptomi. Ili ih jedan dan ima, drugi dan nema. Pa opet za 5 dana ima, pa onda opet malo nema. Dok se ne udje dublje.


Stigli nalazi briseva. Svi dobri ❤️

----------


## ljube555

Pisite 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Pisite 1dc
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


zao mi je  :Sad: .. ajde sad u radne pobjede. drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

> Kod trudnoce svaki dan su drugi simptomi. Ili ih jedan dan ima, drugi dan nema. Pa opet za 5 dana ima, pa onda opet malo nema. Dok se ne udje dublje.
> 
> 
> Stigli nalazi briseva. Svi dobri ❤️


onda dobro. 
ajme bravo za briseve  :Klap:

----------


## ljube555

> Misliš na svoju ruku odem kod dr. opće prakse i tražim uputnicu? Rekla je sestra da na taj pregled dođem s krvnim nalazom, ne znam kolko ima smisla se sad 4-5 puta pikati do onda?


Dal ti macu pila i za vrijeme M ????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

EmaG , ti isla vaditi betu ili ipak odlucila da nbe ides???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Ej Ljube odgovorit ću ti i ovdje čisto ako još nekog zanima to s macom. 
Da, kad sam ju pila, pila sam ju cijeli mjesec. Jedino kad mi je test pokazao da sam trudna, onda sam prestala jer sam negdje bila pročitala da se u trudnoći ne pije. 

U svakom slučaju meni osobno je maca super za balans hormona. Inače sam oprezna u tome da pripišem neke simptome nečemu jer može biti puno faktora, ali za macu sam sigurna. 
Ne može štetiti u svakom slučaju, tako da samo nastavi i držim ti fige.

----------


## EmaG.

> EmaG , ti isla vaditi betu ili ipak odlucila da nbe ides???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Nisam išla vaditi jer danas ne stignem, ali sam mislila pričekati ponedjeljak i onda otići i probati. 
Ali stvarno još ne znam jer moj ginekolog je tome tako opušteno pristupio, kao i neke frendice koje su trudne i nisu vadile betu niti pratile da li se dupla, da razmišljam još da li da idem. 
Zadnji put sam izgubila trudnoću u 6. tjednu. Znači sad ako odem u 5. ili 6. opet nije nikakva sigurnost da se neće isto dogoditi recimo 7. tjedan. 

Eto, ne znam, nisam pametna...

----------


## ljube555

> Ej Ljube odgovorit ću ti i ovdje čisto ako još nekog zanima to s macom. 
> Da, kad sam ju pila, pila sam ju cijeli mjesec. Jedino kad mi je test pokazao da sam trudna, onda sam prestala jer sam negdje bila pročitala da se u trudnoći ne pije. 
> 
> U svakom slučaju meni osobno je maca super za balans hormona. Inače sam oprezna u tome da pripišem neke simptome nečemu jer može biti puno faktora, ali za macu sam sigurna. 
> Ne može štetiti u svakom slučaju, tako da samo nastavi i držim ti fige.


Pijem nju ali nisam znala dal mogu u toku M... Posto danas 1dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ema g. U mom slucaju se na uvz nista nije vidilo dok beta nije presla 1000. Tek nakon sto je presla tu brojku vidjeli su vanmatericnu. Opet u mom slucaju je sve glupo bilo i realno od pocetka nije bilo dobro, tako da, nakon ovog, ja predlazem - ako ne krvaris, a test je pozitivan, cekati lijepo prvi uvz sa 6, 7 tj kad se vec radi, i kad se vidi srce tako da se izbjegne prerano gledanje jer i ovako i onako nista nece vidjeti, a beta je samo potvrda trudnoce koju imas i sa testom.
Sad samo mozete uzivati cure. Sunce je srecom  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema g. U mom slucaju se na uvz nista nije vidilo dok beta nije presla 1000. Tek nakon sto je presla tu brojku vidjeli su vanmatericnu. Opet u mom slucaju je sve glupo bilo i realno od pocetka nije bilo dobro, tako da, nakon ovog, ja predlazem - ako ne krvaris, a test je pozitivan, cekati lijepo prvi uvz sa 6, 7 tj kad se vec radi, i kad se vidi srce tako da se izbjegne prerano gledanje jer i ovako i onako nista nece vidjeti, a beta je samo potvrda trudnoce koju imas i sa testom.
> Sad samo mozete uzivati cure. Sunce je srecom


Slažem se justme, mislim da ću tako probati. Probati se opustiti, pričekati prvi uvz i onda vidjeti šta dalje.

Angie se ne javlja, a bila je u pon na vađenju bete, ako se dobro sjećam...

----------


## justme409

Tesko je pratiti sad ovu navalu pozitivnih testova hahah. Koliko ih je? 4?tesko je opustiti se, ali kad ti dodju neke misli sto ako... Samo prebaci na nesto lijepo

----------


## angie_88

Jutro ženice moje. Ovako, Angie je u težem neredu u glavi..  Zadnje sam javila za pozitivnu betu, ponovljena je bila negativna opet. Nitko mi ne zna pojasniti situaciju, samo kazu da je nevjerojatno i čudno, jer nema šanse da u 2 dana beta bude 38 pa onda 0. Ponovljena je i u bolnickom labu, i negativna je. Jedino mi ostaje misliti da su ovi u Analize napravili nevjerojatnu grešku i pogrešan rezultat mi rekli. Još sam im rekla nemojte mi govoriti ako niste sigurni, sin mi je umro prije 2god,jos se oporavljam od svega i ubit ce me ako mi dajete krivu info. Oni su rekli ne neeee, trudni ste. Jel mozete to vjerovati????!! Ovo je slucaj za u novine... Jako sam bila tuzna, i dolazila k sebi zadnjih dana, pratila sam razvoj situacije i vama ženice od srca čestitam!!!! Volila bi da sam ja u društvu kao četvrta trudnica, ali evo izgleda da ništa... Danas mi je 29dc, ciklus 33-34dana, tako da samo želim da novi krene da ovo sve ostavim iza sebe.. Dok ne krene M još sam u nekom nadanju, početkom tjedna sam imala 2 dana nekakav smeđi iscjedak, vodenasti više, sada je stalo i čekam M.

----------


## angie_88

Da mogu ovdje bih vam stavila nalaze da vidite tu situaciju, ali ne znam da li se to protivi pravilima foruma? Isto tako, vrlo rado bih prozvala laboratorij koji mi je dao te nalaze, ali eto neka je njima na dušu... Svakome se može desiti greška, ali onda se ne govori ženi sto posto ste trudni, u tome je bit... I to još kažu da su par puta ponavljali test i svaki put pozitivan. Ma jeste li vi ikada čule za ovakav slučaj???

----------


## Viki88

angie 88 mozda je biokemijska? mada tocno to nemoguce da je beta 38 pa za 2 dana 0. meni prije 8 mj su nekih 5 dana bili poz testovi ali su svijetlili i kad sam radila betu nakon tih 5-6 dana bila je 19, znaci polagano je padala.
nevjerovatno kako se tako mogu igrati sa tudim osjecajima ;-(

----------


## EmaG.

Kvragu, pa znači zeznuli su nešto s prvim testom, ali rekla si da si imala simptome- mučninu i to... mada to sa simptomima ja nikad ne vjerujem jer kad želimo nešto, onda svašta zamislimo. Znam po sebi..

Ne bi htjela nikom davati lažnu nadu, ali možda je O bila kasnije nego šta si mislila i možda je to krvarenje početkom tjedna bilo impantacijsko, ako je bilo oko 25dc...

Ne znam, stvarno. U svakom slučaju žao mi je što ne samo da je čekanje muka, još su ti i te testove pomiješali...

----------


## Purple Lu

> Ajme jesi ti onda Purple četvrta s naše liste koja je trudna ovaj mjesec? 
> 
> Hvala ti, čestitam i ja tebi
> Samo neka nam svi ostanu!


Tako je, svima divne trudnoće!!
Nisam ja na listi jer sam u mpo Jedno vrijeme sam bila na listi dok smo doma pokušavali, pa sam ju nastavila objavljivati i dalje dok ju netko drugi ne preuzme.

Hvala svima na čestitkama!





> Kod trudnoce svaki dan su drugi simptomi. Ili ih jedan dan ima, drugi dan nema. Pa opet za 5 dana ima, pa onda opet malo nema. Dok se ne udje dublje.
> 
> 
> Stigli nalazi briseva. Svi dobri ❤️


super za briseve!!




> Pisite 1dc
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


ljube žao mi je  :grouphug:  jesi razmišljala da odete kod mpo dr, ipak oni imaju drugačiji pristup od "redovnih" ginekologa




> Jutro ženice moje. Ovako, Angie je u težem neredu u glavi..  Zadnje sam javila za pozitivnu betu, ponovljena je bila negativna opet. Nitko mi ne zna pojasniti situaciju, samo kazu da je nevjerojatno i čudno, jer nema šanse da u 2 dana beta bude 38 pa onda 0. Ponovljena je i u bolnickom labu, i negativna je. Jedino mi ostaje misliti da su ovi u Analize napravili nevjerojatnu grešku i pogrešan rezultat mi rekli. Još sam im rekla nemojte mi govoriti ako niste sigurni, sin mi je umro prije 2god,jos se oporavljam od svega i ubit ce me ako mi dajete krivu info. Oni su rekli ne neeee, trudni ste. Jel mozete to vjerovati????!! Ovo je slucaj za u novine... Jako sam bila tuzna, i dolazila k sebi zadnjih dana, pratila sam razvoj situacije i vama ženice od srca čestitam!!!! Volila bi da sam ja u društvu kao četvrta trudnica, ali evo izgleda da ništa... Danas mi je 29dc, ciklus 33-34dana, tako da samo želim da novi krene da ovo sve ostavim iza sebe.. Dok ne krene M još sam u nekom nadanju, početkom tjedna sam imala 2 dana nekakav smeđi iscjedak, vodenasti više, sada je stalo i čekam M.


angie žao mi je, želim ti puno snage da prebrodiš sve i da ti se tvoja želja što prije ispuni  :Heart:

----------


## Purple Lu

Evo cure, posljednja lista od mene! 
Pratiti ću vas i dalje povremeno.
Nadam se da će netko preuzeti listu!
Svima sretno dalje i nadam se da se uskoro družimo i na nekim drugim temama  :Heart: 

 :Heart:  Lista za 15.03.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc +++++
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~12.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, *****u... Zao mi je kaj je M stigla...

JustMe bravo za briseve, odlicna vijest!

Angie, bas mi je zao, mogu samo misliti kak ti je bilo...vidis kao da si imala neki osjecaj kad si im rekla da ne govore ako nisu sigurni...
Drzi se.

Di su nam friske trudnice sa simptomima? Dajte da malo prozivljavamo kroz vas haha.

Ja sam jako zadovoljna ovim ciklusom!
10dc idem pisnuti lh, kao pocet cu s desetim danom da ih ne potrosim puno, kad ono PEAK!! 
Jucer 11.dc pisnem oko podne, jos tamnija testna nego dan prije, pisnem opet oko 17h, i dalje tamnija testna! I tocno sam osjecala, bas me je bolilo na lijevoj strani, ko sto je gin. i prognozirao. I to me bolilo od jucer posljepodne skroz do danas ujutro. I danas osjetim na momente. Na danasnjoj lh su jednake testna i kontrolna. Dakle i dalje poz ali pocela je svijetliti. Za tjedan dana muz ide na sgram. Sve se nadamo da nam nece ni trebati nalazi...

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, *****u... Zao mi je kaj je M stigla...
> 
> JustMe bravo za briseve, odlicna vijest!
> 
> Angie, bas mi je zao, mogu samo misliti kak ti je bilo...vidis kao da si imala neki osjecaj kad si im rekla da ne govore ako nisu sigurni...
> Drzi se.
> 
> Di su nam friske trudnice sa simptomima? Dajte da malo prozivljavamo kroz vas haha.
> 
> ...


Daj boze[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

sto se tice simptoma nista posebno. malo me bole grudi pa malo ne.. sve mi ide na zivce, malo sam umornija ali nista strasno i zima mi je..glad kao u pms-u.. u prvoj trudnoci mi se puunoo vise spavalo i puno su me vise grudi bolile nego sada

----------


## ljube555

> sto se tice simptoma nista posebno. malo me bole grudi pa malo ne.. sve mi ide na zivce, malo sam umornija ali nista strasno i zima mi je..glad kao u pms-u.. u prvoj trudnoci mi se puunoo vise spavalo i puno su me vise grudi bolile nego sada


Meni ni u jednoj trudnoci grudi nisu boljeli... Tek u 8mjesecu poceli biti bolni a do tad nista

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Trudnice, kad ste naruceni na uzv????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ljube, *****u... Zao mi je kaj je M stigla...
> 
> 
> Di su nam friske trudnice sa simptomima? Dajte da malo prozivljavamo kroz vas haha.
> 
> Ja sam jako zadovoljna ovim ciklusom!
> 10dc idem pisnuti lh, kao pocet cu s desetim danom da ih ne potrosim puno, kad ono PEAK!! 
> Jucer 11.dc pisnem oko podne, jos tamnija testna nego dan prije, pisnem opet oko 17h, i dalje tamnija testna! I tocno sam osjecala, bas me je bolilo na lijevoj strani, ko sto je gin. i prognozirao. I to me bolilo od jucer posljepodne skroz do danas ujutro. I danas osjetim na momente. Na danasnjoj lh su jednake testna i kontrolna. Dakle i dalje poz ali pocela je svijetliti. Za tjedan dana muz ide na sgram. Sve se nadamo da nam nece ni trebati nalazi...


Jagodice, ja sam sad isto imala jako jako tamnu testnu liniju. Do sad je uvijek znala biti tamnija i onda bi znala da je peak, ali sad je bila baš jako tamna, tako da možda nastaviš sretan niz  :Very Happy: 

Što se tiče simptoma, imam osjećaj da ih još uvijek nemam, osim što imam prehladu već neka 2 tjedna i za to sam slučajno naišla da je prvi simptom jer ti imunitet padne da tijelo ne bi odbcilo strano tijelo. Zbog toga po noći dosta kašljem i slabije spavam pa sam cijeli dan umorna, tako da umor tome pripisujem. Ali ipak se osjećam iscrpljenije nego inače, što je valjda dobro. 
Drugih simptoma nemam. Prošli put sam imala mučnine, bolile su me grudi jako, ali ne sjećam se iskreno da li je to odmah počelo. Smiješno je kako sam već te detalje zaboravila..
Ali inače, napravila sam test dva dana prije nego sam mislila jer mi je bilo čudno kako se moja pesekica ponaša prema meni. Inače je privržena, ali sad stalno spava pored mene, čak i kad kašljem jadna se muči i ne može spavati, ali je kod mene, stalno ide zamnom, pa sjedne i gleda me  :Heart:  Tako da ako netko želi uštediti na testovima za trudnoću, pošaljem vam svoju pesekicu :D

----------


## EmaG.

> Trudnice, kad ste naruceni na uzv????
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ja sam tek 2.4. i tada bi trebala biti 7t2d, pa se nadam da ću, ako sve do onda bude dobro, tad već čuti srce. Mislim da bi tad stvarno trebala, iako bi zbog O trebala tad biti 6t6d

----------


## chicha

Čestitam svim novim srcima,plusicima,bas se razveselim kad vidim nove vijesti.
Angie zao mi je,budi samo ustrajna i jaka,sve to ima svoje zašto....
Novim curama želim dobrodoslicu i da sto prije odu u trudnicke teme

----------


## Viki88

> Čestitam svim novim srcima,plusicima,bas se razveselim kad vidim nove vijesti.
> Angie zao mi je,budi samo ustrajna i jaka,sve to ima svoje zašto....
> Novim curama želim dobrodoslicu i da sto prije odu u trudnicke teme


hvala  :Very Happy:

----------


## EmaG.

Hvala ti chicha :Heart: 

Sad vidim da smo listu zaboravile..

Evo budem ja sad napravila, pa ako netko želi preuzeti, samo nastavite..

 :Heart:  Lista za 17.03.2019.  :Heart: 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc +++++
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~14.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc

----------


## EmaG.

Samo da vas nešto pitam, bit će mi lakše ako je netko imao takve simptome i bilo sve ok..
Ugl, prije neka dva sata sam se poslije wc-a brisala i na papiru je bilo sluzi (obično kao i inače) ali koja je imala svijetlo, svijetlo ružičastu nijansu. Od onda sam bila 2-3x na wc-u i ništa.
Čitala sam dosta zadnjih tjedan dana o 4-5 tjednu i često sam nailazila na to da krvarenje ili spoting u ranoj trudnoći bude normalna pojava, ali ipak se brinem. 
Jel netko od vas to imao?

----------


## ljube555

> Samo da vas nešto pitam, bit će mi lakše ako je netko imao takve simptome i bilo sve ok..
> Ugl, prije neka dva sata sam se poslije wc-a brisala i na papiru je bilo sluzi (obično kao i inače) ali koja je imala svijetlo, svijetlo ružičastu nijansu. Od onda sam bila 2-3x na wc-u i ništa.
> Čitala sam dosta zadnjih tjedan dana o 4-5 tjednu i često sam nailazila na to da krvarenje ili spoting u ranoj trudnoći bude normalna pojava, ali ipak se brinem. 
> Jel netko od vas to imao?


Imam lose iskustvo... Ali ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla na hitnu... I sve prokontrolirala... Oni naprave uzv, pregled vag.i izvade betu... I bit ces mirna... To ja bi napravila... A ti kako odlucis...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Samo da vas nešto pitam, bit će mi lakše ako je netko imao takve simptome i bilo sve ok..
> Ugl, prije neka dva sata sam se poslije wc-a brisala i na papiru je bilo sluzi (obično kao i inače) ali koja je imala svijetlo, svijetlo ružičastu nijansu. Od onda sam bila 2-3x na wc-u i ništa.
> Čitala sam dosta zadnjih tjedan dana o 4-5 tjednu i često sam nailazila na to da krvarenje ili spoting u ranoj trudnoći bude normalna pojava, ali ipak se brinem. 
> Jel netko od vas to imao?


Dobit ces i terapiju progesterona za sigurnost i bit ces mirna

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Ema,odi na pregled ako nisi do sad,ista stvar mi se dogodila pretprosli mjesec kad je bila biokemijska....al ne bi te htjela plasit,nista to ne mora znaciti...

----------


## chicha

Ema,javi nam kakvo je stanje?
I ja sam ZA da nam ti ažuriraš listu

----------


## Viki88

Ema javi se , mislimo na tebe .  :Love:

----------


## Andydea123

Pozz cure. Tu sam ali ne stignem pisati. Danas mi je 20.dc i uzasno me boli lijevi jajnik. Trne mi noga do prstiju. Za ovulaciju je ocito kasno jer imam ciklus od max. 26 dana. Nije mi jasno... Pomagajte. Sto bi to moglo biti? Ako i je O zar ne treba druga faza ciklusa biti duza od ovih mojih 6 dana? Jer ne vjerujem da ce mi M kasniti. Osim ako se nije nesto poremetilo sa ciklusom... Svakako,cijeli ciklus pokrivamo sa odnosima. Uhhh to cekanje...

----------


## Viki88

> Pozz cure. Tu sam ali ne stignem pisati. Danas mi je 20.dc i uzasno me boli lijevi jajnik. Trne mi noga do prstiju. Za ovulaciju je ocito kasno jer imam ciklus od max. 26 dana. Nije mi jasno... Pomagajte. Sto bi to moglo biti? Ako i je O zar ne treba druga faza ciklusa biti duza od ovih mojih 6 dana? Jer ne vjerujem da ce mi M kasniti. Osim ako se nije nesto poremetilo sa ciklusom... Svakako,cijeli ciklus pokrivamo sa odnosima. Uhhh to cekanje...


moje ovulacije su takve da me boli jajnik i nemogu stati na nogu na toj strani. ne da me noga boli nego svaki korak mi stvara dodatnu bol u jajniku.. mozda je kasnija O , pa ce mozda ovaj mj kasnije doci M. ili ne doci  :Very Happy:

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema,odi na pregled ako nisi do sad,ista stvar mi se dogodila pretprosli mjesec kad je bila biokemijska....al ne bi te htjela plasit,nista to ne mora znaciti...


Isto tako malo i jako svijetli rozo-smeđkasti iscjedak? Jesi ga stalno imala ili s vremena na vrijeme? Ja sam imala sinoć dva puta i jutros najsvijetliji do sada. Sad cijeli dan ništa...
Zvala sam ginekologa, rekao je da dođem na pregled, ali je primao još 45 minuta kad sam zvala a bila na drugom kraju grada. Pa sam rekla sutra doći odmah na početku radnog vremena.
I rekao je ako se pogorša da idem u bolnicu. Nadam se da neće..

Ali ja ne znam, ja sam inače nekad prepozitivna u svakakvim situacijama, ali možda se samo dublje primio plod ili se polako rasteže maternica jer raste. Prošli put nije rastao, pa možda zato to nisam imala... možda je i do toga, mislim pa znaju to žene imati taj iscjedak i da je sve ok...

----------


## EmaG.

Evo lista
*
 Lista za 18.03.2019. 

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc +++++
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~15.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc*

----------


## Andydea123

Viki88,Iz tvojih usta u Božje usi! Akcija i veceras za svaki slucaj.

----------


## Viki88

> Viki88,Iz tvojih usta u Božje usi! Akcija i veceras za svaki slucaj.


imas neke druge znakove da bi mozda bila O? cervikalna sluz, povisen i otvoren cervix, pojacan libido?

----------


## chicha

> Isto tako malo i jako svijetli rozo-smeđkasti iscjedak? Jesi ga stalno imala ili s vremena na vrijeme? Ja sam imala sinoć dva puta i jutros najsvijetliji do sada. Sad cijeli dan ništa...
> Zvala sam ginekologa, rekao je da dođem na pregled, ali je primao još 45 minuta kad sam zvala a bila na drugom kraju grada. Pa sam rekla sutra doći odmah na početku radnog vremena.
> I rekao je ako se pogorša da idem u bolnicu. Nadam se da neće..
> 
> Ali ja ne znam, ja sam inače nekad prepozitivna u svakakvim situacijama, ali možda se samo dublje primio plod ili se polako rasteže maternica jer raste. Prošli put nije rastao, pa možda zato to nisam imala... možda je i do toga, mislim pa znaju to žene imati taj iscjedak i da je sve ok...


Ja sam bila 5+2 i to jutro na wc papiru mali mali tanki trag svjetlocrvene sluzi jedva primjetno,i ja naz gin.jer sam se svakako trebala narucit za pregled,i slučajno to napomen,onda meni dodji hitno,i uzv nista ne vidi,vadim betu,niska...za taj stupanj trudnoće,taj dan navecer u 7h prokrvarim...i sve ode

----------


## chicha

> Pozz cure. Tu sam ali ne stignem pisati. Danas mi je 20.dc i uzasno me boli lijevi jajnik. Trne mi noga do prstiju. Za ovulaciju je ocito kasno jer imam ciklus od max. 26 dana. Nije mi jasno... Pomagajte. Sto bi to moglo biti? Ako i je O zar ne treba druga faza ciklusa biti duza od ovih mojih 6 dana? Jer ne vjerujem da ce mi M kasniti. Osim ako se nije nesto poremetilo sa ciklusom... Svakako,cijeli ciklus pokrivamo sa odnosima. Uhhh to cekanje...


Andydea meni se isto to događa,uzasni bolovi al meni je lijevi jajnik policistican i pridajem tu bol pucanju mikrocista,ne znam sta bi tebi moglo bit?jel imas deficit progesterona?
Btw pročitala sam tvoju pricu u drugoj temi....rasplakala si me....i razumim te...

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 19.03.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc +++++
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~16.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc*

Angie i iva, kako ste nam? Jel ima novosti?

----------


## ljube555

> *[emoji813] Lista za 19.03.2019. [emoji813] 
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc +++++
> EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc +++++
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 33.dc
> iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
> 
> ...


Ema , ti bila kod gin.i na uzv???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Evo čekam da idem u 13h na uvz pa vam onda javim. Držte fige da je sve ok :Heart:

----------


## ljube555

> Evo čekam da idem u 13h na uvz pa vam onda javim. Držte fige da je sve ok[emoji813]


Sretno od srca!!!!


Koliko brojis danas tt???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

5t0d prema ovulaciji koja je bila nešto kasnija, 5t4d prema njihovim mjerenjima od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije

----------


## ljube555

> 5t0d prema ovulaciji koja je bila nešto kasnija, 5t4d prema njihovim mjerenjima od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije


Mozda neces cuti jos srceko, ali gest.i zum.ces viditi sigurno[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Sve u svemu sretno od srca..



Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Hvala ti Ljube :Kiss:

----------


## chicha

Ema sretno❤ drzim fige da sve bude dobro

----------


## Viki88

ema sretnoo  :Heart:

----------


## EmaG.

Hvala vam svima, divne ste :Heart: 
Javim vam se čim se vratim

----------


## Andydea123

> imas neke druge znakove da bi mozda bila O? cervikalna sluz, povisen i otvoren cervix, pojacan libido?


Pa iskreno,nisam obracala paznju na sluz ali libido je ovih dana pojacan. Jucer me cijelo popodne bolio jajnik a danas nista. Nadam se da je to bila O. Mislila sam od sljedeceg mjeseca prijeci na lh trakice ako ovog mjeseca ne bude +. E sad,ako je jucer stvarno bila O,onda bi mi M trebala kasniti sigurno 5-6 dana? A test bi bilo glupo radit sad na ocekivani dan M jer ce pokazati -? I jos nesto,od ZM pijem vrkutu,mozda je ona malo produzila ciklus i izazvala kasniju O? Ako je to tako bilo bi super. Jer,ne osjecam svaki mjesec ovakve bolove. Cak sad kad promislim,nisam imala nikakvih bolova kroz ciklus od spontanog prije 6 mj. Drzite fige da je ovaj mjesec to to.

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea meni se isto to događa,uzasni bolovi al meni je lijevi jajnik policistican i pridajem tu bol pucanju mikrocista,ne znam sta bi tebi moglo bit?jel imas deficit progesterona?
> Btw pročitala sam tvoju pricu u drugoj temi....rasplakala si me....i razumim te...


Chicha,pa progesteron mi je ok,policisticne jajnike nemam. Jedino mi je testosteron malo pojacan. 
Draga,ja sam se rasplakala skoro na svaku pricu ovdje. Tesko je to. Svakakvih sudbina ima.

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala vam svima, divne ste[emoji813]
> Javim vam se čim se vratim


Ema, cekamo te!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, cekamo te!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ej pa evo bila sam na pregledu i dobra stvar je da je ispalo da je to krvarenje ostatak implantacijskog krvarenja i kaže moj ginekolog da nije tad jedino kad krvarimo, da kako se rasteže maternica i plod se bolje prima da je normalno da s vremena na vrijeme bude sukrvice. Izvadio je još sluzi i nigdje nije bilo niti malo krvi, što je dobro. Vidio je gestacijsku i žumanjčanu vrećicu, ali je plod premali da se išta konkretnije vidi ili čuje srce. 

E sad ono šta je mene skroz  zbunilo i malo zabrinulo (naravno) je to što je prema njegovom mjerenju veličine vrećice plod star 4t1d, a trebao bi biti po mojoj procjeni zbog ovulacije 5t0d i po njihovoj 5t3d. On me uvjeravao da je to ok, da nekad kasnije dođe do ovulacije, da ne vjerujem aplikacijama koje kažu koliko je plod star, da se to tako ne gleda, ali nije mi jasno. Pa ako je po prvom danu zadnje menstruacije, onda bi trebao biti 5t3d. Kako sad odjednom ne mora biti tako, možda je 4t1d i da to bude normalno?

Ja osobno mislim da želi da budem mirna i da se ne brinem i da je zato to rekao, ali realno da je plod manji nego što bi trebao biti i bojim se da je to naznaka sličnog scenarija kao i prošli put.

----------


## Viki88

ema daj si racunaj od ovulacije kolikk ti je, to je pk meni najrealnije ..jee ova 2 tj prije ni nisi trudan.drago mi je da je sve super  :Very Happy:

----------


## EmaG.

Po ovulaciji (odnosno kad je bio peak) bi trebala biti 5t0d iliti 4t7d, kak ko gleda. 
U tom slučaju razlika je 5-6 dana. 

Ah ne znam, pokušat ću se pripremiti za najgori scenarij, ali mislim da onda uzimam malo pauzu, previše mi malo svega.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Po ovulaciji (odnosno kad je bio peak) bi trebala biti 5t0d iliti 4t7d, kak ko gleda. 
> U tom slučaju razlika je 5-6 dana. 
> 
> Ah ne znam, pokušat ću se pripremiti za najgori scenarij, ali mislim da onda uzimam malo pauzu, previše mi malo svega.


Jel moguce da je tih 5-6 dana razlike onaj razmak izmedu ovulacije i implantacije? 
Ako je po peaku 5t0d minus 5-6dana kolko je potrebno da se desi implantacija, taman bi ispalo 4t1d. Nisam nikad dosla do toga pa ne znam, ali ima mi neke logike ...

----------


## justme409

Ema pomalo. Ovo je sve za sad dobro. Drzim fige da i dalje bude.

Cure koje su se susrele vise puta s problemima, jeli... Kako vi reagirate kad netko vama blizak ostane neplanirano trudan?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

I Ema, znam da razrocaranje boli. Ne znam kolko jer nikad nisam iskusila tu bol, i znam da se bojis nadati. Ali nemoj se pripremati za najgori scenarij, vjerujem da ti nece biti nista lakse ako se ne daj Boze i desi najgore. Ja vjerujem da pozitivna misao privlaci pozitivu, i obrnuto. Vjeruj da je sve u redu, i da ce sve biti u redu. Znam da je lako meni tipkati za druge (sto bi rekli, tudjim k***em po koprivi mlatiti), ali evo drzim fige na najjace i tebi i ostalim curama da sve bude savrseno!

----------


## EmaG.

> Jel moguce da je tih 5-6 dana razlike onaj razmak izmedu ovulacije i implantacije? 
> Ako je po peaku 5t0d minus 5-6dana kolko je potrebno da se desi implantacija, taman bi ispalo 4t1d. Nisam nikad dosla do toga pa ne znam, ali ima mi neke logike ...


Ha, ima smisla. Tako nekako i treba za implantaciju. Ok, Jagodice, hvala na zdravom razumu, izgleda da se moj pogubio negdje zadnjih tjedan dana...

----------


## EmaG.

> I Ema, znam da razrocaranje boli. Ne znam kolko jer nikad nisam iskusila tu bol, i znam da se bojis nadati. Ali nemoj se pripremati za najgori scenarij, vjerujem da ti nece biti nista lakse ako se ne daj Boze i desi najgore. Ja vjerujem da pozitivna misao privlaci pozitivu, i obrnuto. Vjeruj da je sve u redu, i da ce sve biti u redu. Znam da je lako meni tipkati za druge (sto bi rekli, tudjim k***em po koprivi mlatiti), ali evo drzim fige na najjace i tebi i ostalim curama da sve bude savrseno!


Sad tek ovo vidim. Hvala ti Jagodice :Heart:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

> Ema pomalo. Ovo je sve za sad dobro. Drzim fige da i dalje bude.
> 
> Cure koje su se susrele vise puta s problemima, jeli... Kako vi reagirate kad netko vama blizak ostane neplanirano trudan?


Meni se dva puta desilo, osjetila sam naravno onaj ubod krivnje "zasto to nismo mi" ali na kraju bi mi uvijek bilo drago i zanimalo me kak prolazi trudnoca. Jedino na prvu mi malo zao zbog nas, al na kraju ipak drago zbog njih.

Cure, ima ko iskustva sa sgramom na VV? Mi idemo u Petak prvi put!

----------


## justme409

Ajde druge isto mi pisite. Zelim znati da nisam jedina luda. Saznala sam za neplaniranu trudnocu i samo je probudilo sve zakopano. Pa, barem da nisam jos i luda uz to

----------


## ljube555

> Ajde druge isto mi pisite. Zelim znati da nisam jedina luda. Saznala sam za neplaniranu trudnocu i samo je probudilo sve zakopano. Pa, barem da nisam jos i luda uz to


U kojem ja krugu nalazim se , svi su trudni....

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Nisi luda kako god da si reagirala. Frendica s kojom sam dugo imala zezanciju da ćemo skupa ostati trudna mi je na dan kad sam išla na pobačaj rekla da je trudna (i to dva tjedna manje nego ja). Bila sam ful sretna radi njih jer su godinu i pol pokušavali, ali sam isplakala dušu radi nas. Jedno vrijeme sam pokušavala izbjeći da naiđem na nju (živimo jedna do druge), ali s vremenom postalo lakše.
Još uvijek se brinem vidjeti njenu malu sad kad dođe, ali postat će i to lakše s vremenom.

----------


## justme409

Po zbrajanju i racunanju izgleda da je ova ostala trudna otprilike kad se meni otkrila vanmatericna. I onda mi jos nije sama mogla reci kao da se ne ljutim na nju i da mi ne bude tesko. To me jos vise pogodilo. Znam da nije ona kriva, niti itko oko mene od ljudi. Ne krivim nikoga, ali tuga jos uvijek postoji u meni i nju ne mogu izbaciti. Inace dobro stoji unutra, i ne izlazi, ali ovo je bio okidac danas malo.

Realno, svjesna sam da, u ovim krugovima i stranicama, nisam prozivila nesto nemoguce, i nesto "prestrasno". I jos se nadam da ce biti 3.sreca dok neke zene nadaju se u 10tu srecu npr. I zato mi je ugodno ovdje malo iztresti dusu kad mi je tesko. Ljudi oko mene ne zele nista spominjati i ne zele ulaziti u preduboke razgovore o tome jer je njima to prestrasno i nemaju mi sto reci, a kad i govore govore gluposti - bit ce bolje i sl. Neki put bi samo se pozalio i  da ti netko da blagoslov da imas pravo biti tuzan i ljut i samo poslusa.
Danas mi je tezak dan. 

Ali za kraj nesto lijepo za nase trudne cure. Ajde otvorite novu listu da se vratim na nju hahahaha. Definitivno sto je meni pomoglo u stalnom nerviranju i brizi, da prebacim misli - zamisljala bi samo tamo odmaklu trudnocu i bebacha. Da to nisam radila poludila bi od brige tih 2 tjedna. Probajte, nadam se da ce vam pomoci dok ne vidite srceko. A nakon toga i bebacha ❤️

----------


## Riri92

> Ajde druge isto mi pisite. Zelim znati da nisam jedina luda. Saznala sam za neplaniranu trudnocu i samo je probudilo sve zakopano. Pa, barem da nisam jos i luda uz to


Ja vas ovdje pratim da vidim kroz šta ću prolaziti za par mjeseci ali ne pišem još.  :lool: 
Samo sam ti htjela na ovo nešto napisati. Nisam bila u ovoj situaciji ali jesam u obrnutoj. Nedavno sam neplanirano ostala trudna i inače prijateljici javim odmah sve što se dogodi jer smo jako bliske, ali kad sam vidjela pozitivan test bilo mi je nekako glupo zvati nju da joj kažem, jer ona i njen muž pokušavaju neke 3 godine već. Koliko god sam joj htjela reći, nisam znala kako i na koji način. Onda sam nekoliko dana nakon plusića prelomila i nazvala je. I onda sam saznala da je ona to već čula od druge osobe i naravno, pogodilo ju je. Tako da eto, zeznila sam se kao i tvoja prijateljica ali ne iz loše namjere nego jednostavno nisam znala kako. Ali nisi luda, prirodno je pomisliti što god pomislimo. To su samo misli koje prolaze kroz glavu, pozitivne ili negativne.  :Smile:  

U biti bilo bi bolje da nisam ni vodila nikakav razgovor s njom jer je kod mene na kraju bila biokemijska, a ona je rekla neke stvari koje bih ja radije da je zadržala samo u mislima ali eto, što je bilo bilo je. 

Ne znam jel ti pomaže ovo moje iskustvo barem malo, ali samo sam ti htjela reći da te vjerojatno povrijedila baš iz straha da te ne povrijedi.

I sretno vam svima, ja ću se pridružiti listama kad se udam.  :lool:

----------


## Viki88

> Ajde druge isto mi pisite. Zelim znati da nisam jedina luda. Saznala sam za neplaniranu trudnocu i samo je probudilo sve zakopano. Pa, barem da nisam jos i luda uz to


nisi luda, i ja sam oplakala svaku koja je ostala trudna a ja nemogu. mislim da je to normalno.. sretqn si zbog njih ali i tuzan zbog sebe

----------


## chicha

> Po ovulaciji (odnosno kad je bio peak) bi trebala biti 5t0d iliti 4t7d, kak ko gleda. 
> U tom slučaju razlika je 5-6 dana. 
> 
> Ah ne znam, pokušat ću se pripremiti za najgori scenarij, ali mislim da onda uzimam malo pauzu, previše mi malo svega.


Ema, ne znam zašto se plašiš, odlično je što ti je vidio GV i ŽV, i da je plod u maternici...za veličinu ne brini to nikad nije pouzdano....uživaj i opusti se :grouphug:

----------


## chicha

> Ajde druge isto mi pisite. Zelim znati da nisam jedina luda. Saznala sam za neplaniranu trudnocu i samo je probudilo sve zakopano. Pa, barem da nisam jos i luda uz to


Nisi luda, kad čujem takvu vijest nešto me probode kroz prsa, na sekund mi srce pukne, pa se sastavi...uglavnom se u krevetu isplačem i kad sam sama....a tim ljudima pokažem da sam sretna radi njih što naravno i jesam, jer sam radosna radi svakog novog života...al da me boli što ne mogu ja bit u toj poziciji,boli strašno....

----------


## justme409

Hvala cure. I da riri, pomoglo je. Da cujem i drugu stranu price.

Ema, da... Meni se nikad nije vidjelo ovo sve sto si ti nabrijala u maternici. To je odlican znak.

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, ne znam zašto se plašiš, odlično je što ti je vidio GV i ŽV, i da je plod u maternici...za veličinu ne brini to nikad nije pouzdano....uživaj i opusti se


Ma chicha plašim se jer je tako bilo i s prvom trudnoćom kad je plod uvijek bio manji nego je trebao biti i onda sam ga izgubila. Ali probat ću ne uspoređivati i biti sretna šta je uopće uspjelo. 

Justme, nemoj da ti bude bed tu s nama podijeliti takve stvari. Ovo što kažeš da znaš da nije nešto najstrašnije šta si prošla, ali da se nekad samo želiš požaliti nekome... jednom sam čula jednu ženu koja je rekla da reći nekome da ne bi trebao biti tužan jer je drugima gore nego njemu je isto kao i reći nekome da ne bi trebao biti sretan jer je netko drugi sretniji od njega.

----------


## EmaG.

Jedva sam našla zadnju listu, kolko smo pisale. I neka smo :grouphug: 

* Lista za 20.03.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc +++++
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc

Odbrojavalice

chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~17.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc*

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja bi se samo nadovezala na JustMe. Nemoj drzati tugu pospremljenu u sebe. Nema nista neobicno ni sramotno u tome da te vijesti o trudnoci slome. Nadi vremena za sebe i odradi emocije. Ljuti se, isplaci se, nemoj ih u sebe zakopavati. I ovo sto kazes da ti molis za 3. srecu a neke zene za 10., svakome je njegov problem najveci, bez obzira koliki bio u usporedbi s tudim. Svakome je njegova tuga najgora, bez obzira sto bi netko eto platio da ima moje "probleme", ja si nikad ne oduzimam pravo da budem tuzna i razrocarana ako se tak osjecam. 

Nas sutra ceka odlazak na VV na spermio, a uskoro ce pasti i neki test...

----------


## justme409

Da. Slazem se s tom zenom. Mudra neka. Hahaha. 
Hvala vam. Ja se inace super drzim, valjda su dosli dani kad mi je svega previse.

Ema procitaj po netu, ima masu slucajeva gdje je plod bio manji ili ga cak i nije bilo, pa na kraju sve super. Mozda se tvoj plod bas razvio bakon uvz malo brze. Nisu svi bebachi isti. 
Rekla san prije, meni je beta bila na donjoj granici, da bi na kraju se uvecala za skoro vise od duplo i bila idealna. Ne mozemo se drzati slijepi nekih brojeva kada je oplodnja, ravoj bebacha nesto sto se ne moze uopce staviti u kalup. 
Jeli ti ono crvenkasto stalo?

----------


## Andydea123

Realno, svjesna sam da, u ovim krugovima i stranicama, nisam prozivila nesto nemoguce, i nesto "prestrasno". I jos se nadam da ce biti 3.sreca dok neke zene nadaju se u 10tu srecu npr. I zato mi je ugodno ovdje malo iztresti dusu kad mi je tesko. Ljudi oko mene ne zele nista spominjati i ne zele ulaziti u preduboke razgovore o tome jer je njima to prestrasno i nemaju mi sto reci, a kad i govore govore gluposti - bit ce bolje i sl. Neki put bi samo se pozalio i  da ti netko da blagoslov da imas pravo biti tuzan i ljut i samo poslusa.
Danas mi je tezak dan.[/QUOTE]

Justme,tocno tako kako si napisala i ja se osjecam. Okolina ne razumije. Nitko. I onda se ispred svih ponasam kao da je sve u redu a iznutra patim. Kad netko od obitelji vidi da sam odlutala ili ako su mi se zasuzile oci odmah govore da je to bilo i proslo i da idem dalje,da ne mislim o tome. Ispada da je zabranjeno biti tuzan. Ili je ok biti tuzan ali neko odredeno vrijeme,zbog obzirnosti za okolinu,mjesec-dva valjda i onda sve bude ok?! A nitko nezna kako je to iz mjeseca u mjesec moliti Boga da M ne stigne jer se svim silama boris stvoriti novi zivot,a ona uporno stize,na vrijeme,svaki mjesec. I kad se sjetim da bi za koji dan drzala svoje malo zlato u rukama,da je bilo sve u redu,kako da budem ok? I tako,drzim sve te osjecaje u sebi i nadam se. Nadam... Hvala na ovoj grupi jer barem ovdje mogu naici na razumijevanje, podrsku...ono sto nitko ne razumije tko nije prosao slicno.

----------


## justme409

Da. Hvala vam cure. Koliko god je tuzno, lijepo je naci nekog tko je prosao i razumije u potpunosti. Meni ne ovih dana trebalo proci prvo tromjesecje pa me zato valjda malo i sjetilo. Mada, koliko god mi je tesko sto je bila vanmatericna sad imam dokaz da moze, da nemam problema sa zacecem. Pa se s tim tjesim. Plus moj najvjerovatniji problem polupropusnosti tog desnog jajovoda je bio vjerovatno bas zbog upale slijepog crijeva i zato sam osjecala svaku ovulaciju na desnoj strani puno jace. Provjerite cure jajovode, inzistirajte na tome. Ja sam imala znakove, ali nisam uopce ni pomislila da bi to mogli biti znakovi prvo polupropusnosti (sperma je prosla ali jajna stanica ne).

----------


## ljube555

> Realno, svjesna sam da, u ovim krugovima i stranicama, nisam prozivila nesto nemoguce, i nesto "prestrasno". I jos se nadam da ce biti 3.sreca dok neke zene nadaju se u 10tu srecu npr. I zato mi je ugodno ovdje malo iztresti dusu kad mi je tesko. Ljudi oko mene ne zele nista spominjati i ne zele ulaziti u preduboke razgovore o tome jer je njima to prestrasno i nemaju mi sto reci, a kad i govore govore gluposti - bit ce bolje i sl. Neki put bi samo se pozalio i  da ti netko da blagoslov da imas pravo biti tuzan i ljut i samo poslusa.
> Danas mi je tezak dan.


Justme,tocno tako kako si napisala i ja se osjecam. Okolina ne razumije. Nitko. I onda se ispred svih ponasam kao da je sve u redu a iznutra patim. Kad netko od obitelji vidi da sam odlutala ili ako su mi se zasuzile oci odmah govore da je to bilo i proslo i da idem dalje,da ne mislim o tome. Ispada da je zabranjeno biti tuzan. Ili je ok biti tuzan ali neko odredeno vrijeme,zbog obzirnosti za okolinu,mjesec-dva valjda i onda sve bude ok?! A nitko nezna kako je to iz mjeseca u mjesec moliti Boga da M ne stigne jer se svim silama boris stvoriti novi zivot,a ona uporno stize,na vrijeme,svaki mjesec. I kad se sjetim da bi za koji dan drzala svoje malo zlato u rukama,da je bilo sve u redu,kako da budem ok? I tako,drzim sve te osjecaje u sebi i nadam se. Nadam... Hvala na ovoj grupi jer barem ovdje mogu naici na razumijevanje, podrsku...ono sto nitko ne razumije tko nije prosao slicno.[/QUOTE]Zao mi je... Takoder osjecam se i ja tako... I imam ponekad osjecaj da stojim na jednom mjestu i nema napredka... A ustvari vrijeme ide a do trudnoci ne dolazi[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

[QUOTE=ljube555;3094291]Justme,tocno tako kako si napisala i ja se osjecam. Okolina ne razumije. Nitko. I onda se ispred svih ponasam kao da je sve u redu a iznutra patim. Kad netko od obitelji vidi da sam odlutala ili ako su mi se zasuzile oci odmah govore da je to bilo i proslo i da idem dalje,da ne mislim o tome. Ispada da je zabranjeno biti tuzan. Ili je ok biti tuzan ali neko odredeno vrijeme,zbog obzirnosti za okolinu,mjesec-dva valjda i onda sve bude ok?! A nitko nezna kako je to iz mjeseca u mjesec moliti Boga da M ne stigne jer se svim silama boris stvoriti novi zivot,a ona uporno stize,na vrijeme,svaki mjesec. I kad se sjetim da bi za koji dan drzala svoje malo zlato u 3

----------


## Viki88

> Justme,tocno tako kako si napisala i ja se osjecam. Okolina ne razumije. Nitko. I onda se ispred svih ponasam kao da je sve u redu a iznutra patim. Kad netko od obitelji vidi da sam odlutala ili ako su mi se zasuzile oci odmah govore da je to bilo i proslo i da idem dalje,da ne mislim o tome. Ispada da je zabranjeno biti tuzan. Ili je ok biti tuzan ali neko odredeno vrijeme,zbog obzirnosti za okolinu,mjesec-dva valjda i onda sve bude ok?! A nitko nezna kako je to iz mjeseca u mjesec moliti Boga da M ne stigne jer se svim silama boris stvoriti novi zivot,a ona uporno stize,na vrijeme,svaki mjesec. I kad se sjetim da bi za koji dan drzala svoje malo zlato u rukama,da je bilo sve u redu,kako da budem ok? I tako,drzim sve te osjecaje u sebi i nadam se. Nadam... Hvala na ovoj grupi jer barem ovdje mogu naici na razumijevanje, podrsku...ono sto nitko ne razumije tko nije prosao slicno.


Zao mi je... Takoder osjecam se i ja tako... I imam ponekad osjecaj da stojim na jednom mjestu i nema napredka... A ustvari vrijeme ide a do trudnoci ne dolazi[emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Necu ti nista govoriti, zelim ti samo poslati  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Andydea123

Bas tako... Vrijeme ide a do trudnoce ne dolazi. Godine idu. Lete! A mi vise od 5 godina pokusavamo. Nije to malo. I sad kad mi netko kaze da se opustim,ne mislim,ono,dogodit ce se,mladi ste... Ma opalila bi im tresku da im sve te rijeci izadju na usi!

----------


## EmaG.

> Jeli ti ono crvenkasto stalo?


Da, odmah drugi dan sam još imala minimalno nekog iscjetka, ali baš se vidjelo da je na odlasku. I više ništa. Na pregledu je pogledao i rekao da nema krvarenja i da je to zaostatak implantacijskog. 


Drago mi je da si to spomenula justme, čitam sad sve ove vaše postove i tako je teško vidjeti šta je svaka od nas do sada prošla i koliko se sve trudimo biti pozitivne. A o reakcijama i glupim izjavama koje smo čule bi valjda mogle još jedan topic otvoriti... ah.. :Nope:

----------


## justme409

To je super znak! Da je bilo ista ozbiljno krvarenje nebi sigurno stalo  :Smile:  sad mozes malo odahnuti. Al znam, ja cu morati paziti da ne nosim crvene mudante kad budem trudna da nebi ni pomislila da je krv u traccima jer cu poluditi inace hahahaha

Mozemo jedan topic o tome hahaha mozda ovi jadni oko nas skuze kakve su to gluposti haahahah. Da, ta, mlada si, doci ce, opusti se. Hahahahahahaahahahahah cekaj da nadjem prekidac u dupetu pa da stisnem i opustim se. Doduse, ne mogu reci, zadnji put kad sam ostala trudna taj mjesec sam stvarno bila - bas me briga. Pisala sam vec. Cak sam uzimala dodatke za trening s ogromnom dozom kofeina i pusila ko smuk jer sam "znala" da nista od toga i ovaj mjesec. A mozda ja i zelim do 30te roditi prvo djete, pa se i ne osjecam toliko mladom bas kad znam da to ne ide bas odmah.
Mah. Zato si mi ovdje sluzimo. 

I jedva cekam novu temu otvoriti, bas se veselim

----------


## iva_777

Prijavljujem 1.dc

----------


## Andydea123

> Prijavljujem 1.dc


Iva,bas mi je zao.

----------


## Viki88

> Prijavljujem 1.dc


 iva  :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## Andydea123

Drage moje,pomagajte! Evo 3. dan imam dnevnu temperaturu 37,0-37,2 i vrtoglavicu. Kada ustanem zamraci mi se na par sekundi i moram se necega uhvatiti jer imam osjecaj da cu se srusiti. Tlak oduvijek nizak ( 100/50) i meni je to normalno i s njim funkcioniram odlicno. Danas sam izmjerila i bio je 115/65. Haha nikad bolji! Mislite li da moze biti do toga? A kao slag na torti izbacio mi je herpes na usni i to veliki! Cak je na 3 mjesta! Ne sjecam se kad sam imala ovakav herpes. Moze li temperatura biti poveznica sa njim mozda? Ili je jednostavno do proljeca samo? Ja samo znam da se uzasno osjecam.

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 21.03.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc +++++
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~18.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc*

----------


## EmaG.

> Drage moje,pomagajte! Evo 3. dan imam dnevnu temperaturu 37,0-37,2 i vrtoglavicu. Kada ustanem zamraci mi se na par sekundi i moram se necega uhvatiti jer imam osjecaj da cu se srusiti. Tlak oduvijek nizak ( 100/50) i meni je to normalno i s njim funkcioniram odlicno. Danas sam izmjerila i bio je 115/65. Haha nikad bolji! Mislite li da moze biti do toga? A kao slag na torti izbacio mi je herpes na usni i to veliki! Cak je na 3 mjesta! Ne sjecam se kad sam imala ovakav herpes. Moze li temperatura biti poveznica sa njim mozda? Ili je jednostavno do proljeca samo? Ja samo znam da se uzasno osjecam.


Išla sam sad tražiti tvoje stare postove i vidim da imaš ranije ovulacije, a danas ti je 23dc... mislim ne bi htjela davati lažnu nadu (stvarno sam ovo već puno puta napisala na ovoj temi, ispričavam se  :Laughing:  ), ali pad imuniteta, odnosno herpes ti može biti jedan od najranijih znakova. Ja sam ovaj ciklus imala strašnu prehladu i već sam mislila ´nadam se da se nije primilo na ovako loš imunitet´ i onda kad je bio pozitivan test idem čitati da li je to opasno, kad ono pehlada i općenito pad imuniteta je jedan od najranijih znakova trudnoće jer naše tijelo sruši imunitet kako se ne bi mogao ´boriti´ protiv stranog tijela i na taj način pomaže plodu. Mislim ak to ne pokazuje kak je ova priroda savršena, ja ne znam :Klap:

----------


## Viki88

cure kod mene gestacijska i zumancana bez plaoda  :Sad:   :Sad:  . gestacijska velika 15mm ..doktor misli da je rana trudnoca i za 12 dana uvz..  poludit cu do tada skroz

----------


## justme409

Viki, ti si cca 6 tjedana trudna? Niti?
Pa i po meni je prerano jos. Rjetko kome se vidi ista vise od ovog sto si spomenula prije punih 6ipo, 7 tjedana. Jesi betu mozda vadila? Izvadi si to da si u miru ako imas mogucnosti.

----------


## Viki88

vadila sam bila 3 outa betu uredno se duplala, po meni je 5+9 pk ovulaciji, po zadnjoj mengi 6+3 ali je kasnija O. 
dr isto kaze da je ranija trudnoca ali me brine velicina vrecice jer je dosta velika bez zametka

----------


## Andydea123

> Išla sam sad tražiti tvoje stare postove i vidim da imaš ranije ovulacije, a danas ti je 23dc... mislim ne bi htjela davati lažnu nadu (stvarno sam ovo već puno puta napisala na ovoj temi, ispričavam se  ), ali pad imuniteta, odnosno herpes ti može biti jedan od najranijih znakova. Ja sam ovaj ciklus imala strašnu prehladu i već sam mislila ´nadam se da se nije primilo na ovako loš imunitet´ i onda kad je bio pozitivan test idem čitati da li je to opasno, kad ono pehlada i općenito pad imuniteta je jedan od najranijih znakova trudnoće jer naše tijelo sruši imunitet kako se ne bi mogao ´boriti´ protiv stranog tijela i na taj način pomaže plodu. Mislim ak to ne pokazuje kak je ova priroda savršena, ja ne znam


Stvarno?! 
Nemam inace takvih problema... Cekaj! Sad kad malo bolje promislim,imala sam herpes i onaj mjesec u kojem sam zatrudnila! Prije testa par dana isto tako imunitet nula. Spavalo mi se kroz popodne nenormalno. A bilo ljeto,vruce, ubijala se od posla,i to sam bila prepisala tome. Kako mi je M kasnila jedan dan napravim test jer nikad mi ne kasni- samo zna uraniti,i on pozitivan! 27.dc. Ako je to stvarno to na sto ti sumnjas...eeee zeno moja rijeci ti se pozlatile!!!

----------


## EmaG.

> cure kod mene gestacijska i zumancana bez plaoda   . gestacijska velika 15mm ..doktor misli da je rana trudnoca i za 12 dana uvz..  poludit cu do tada skroz


Viki, meni je isto napisao da je ´mogući embrionalni odjek´. Ništa se osim žumanjčane još ne vidi, malo je, ja se nisam čak niti zabrinula na to. 
A i gestacijska mi puuuno manja od tvoje - 3,9mm.


Andydea, pričekaj onda još koji dan pa napravi test :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

> Andydea, pričekaj onda još koji dan pa napravi test


A naravno da hocu sad kad si mi ubacila bubu u uho. :Smile:   :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Viki88

> Viki, meni je isto napisao da je ´mogući embrionalni odjek´. Ništa se osim žumanjčane još ne vidi, malo je, ja se nisam čak niti zabrinula na to. 
> A i gestacijska mi puuuno manja od tvoje - 3,9mm.
> 
> 
> Andydea, pričekaj onda još koji dan pa napravi test


e pa toga me strah jer je gestacijska velika a nema ploda ;-(

----------


## justme409

Pomalo viki. Ako je o doktor rekao da je prerano, stvarno je. Sada mozes ponoviti betu da vidia dali se do sad uduplala kako spada, ako je vjerujem da ke to onda sve dobro. Cisto da se umiris malo.

----------


## Viki88

da ali po beti da de ok dupla sad vec i na 72h trebala bi biti oko 10000a na tome se mora vidjeti plod kaj ne? opet da je blited owum jel bi bila i zumanjcana vrecica u gestacinskoj?

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 22.03.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47.dc +++++
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~19.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## Viki88

cure moja beta je 14670 a lloda znaci nema..zadnji put je na tu betu srce kucalo  :Sad:

----------


## justme409

Viki jesi zvala gin da njega pitas?

Stvarno ne znam za pravila  znam samo za slucajeve gdje neki nisu vidjeli nista do 7 tj. Barem sam citala tako.

----------


## Viki88

poslala sam nalaz bete na mail pa cekam odgovor

----------


## justme409

Ajde javi cim nesto saznas. ja cu biti i dalje optimisticna u tvoje ime. Znam da ti je tesko sad. Nada postoji dok ne kazu da je nema

----------


## EmaG.

Viki javi nam čim se javi ginekolog. Cijelo vrijeme mislim na tebe, ne znam šta da kažem, ja nisam pratila bete do sad pa ih uopće ne kužim, ali moguće da se tad samo nije vidjelo i da će se onda vidjeti. Javi čim ti se javi gin.

----------


## Viki88

nije se dr uopce javio ,mislim da niti nece vise. nije mi jasno zasto beta lijepo raste gotovo identicno kao sa elenom ,a nesto ne valja.. kako ,kakoo

----------


## justme409

Meni je sad lako govoriti,, znam. I znam da bi i ja ludila isto ko i ti, mozda i gore.
Ali ovako hladne glave mogu jedino reci da mozda nazoves gin i pitas ili bolnicu mozda i zamolis ih za savjet. Ne znam dali beta savrseno raste kad je u pitanju blighted ovum, nekako ja mislim da ne. Ali jedino sto te moze smiriti je da ti doktor to kaze

----------


## justme409

Nasla na nekoj stranici:

Znaci 9ti tj i beta ne raste pravilno:

Bitna je dinamika porasta vrijednosti beta-HCG-a. Druga vrijednost koja se određuje 48 h nakon prve trebala bi biti dvostruko veća ili bar najmanje 66 % veća od prethodne i ovakva dinamika porasta vrijednosti beta-HCG-a ukazuje na uredan razvitak trudnoće. Ako je druga vrijednost veća, ali manje od 66 % prve vrijednosti beta-HCG-a, trudnoća se ne razvija dobro te ako se UZV-im pregledom u 9. tjednu amenoreje ne vidi plod, onda je to tzv. prazna gestacijska vrećica (blighted ovum)

----------


## Viki88

ah neznam vise ni sama, ugl narucila sam se u iducu srijedu popodne privatno na uvz jer nemogu ja cekati 12 dana, jednostavno ne mogu

----------


## Viki88

otisla sam u petrovu, rekla sam da imam bolove. ugl.bebica je tu i srceko kuca. eto

----------


## ljube555

> otisla sam u petrovu, rekla sam da imam bolove. ugl.bebica je tu i srceko kuca. eto


Hvala bogu!!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

A bas sam planirala ti napisati da ne sekiras se posto i mene na betu od 15000i nesto bila prazna gest.i nakon par dana kucalo srceko... Ali si me preduhitila i bas sam sretna zbog tebe!!!![emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji2956][emoji2956][emoji2956]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Hvala bogu!!!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> A bas sam planirala ti napisati da ne sekiras se posto i mene na betu od 15000i nesto bila prazna gest.i nakon par dana kucalo srceko... Ali si me preduhitila i bas sam sretna zbog tebe!!!![emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji2956][emoji2956][emoji2956]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


hvala ti 
laknulo mi je

----------


## justme409

Eto, to je to. Otvara se brojanje novo ❤️
Sad mozes odahnuti malo

----------


## justme409

Ili cekamo emu pa duplo brojanje?

----------


## Viki88

> Ili cekamo emu pa duplo brojanje?


cekamo Emu naravno  :Heart:

----------


## EmaG.

Ajme meni koje je ovo lijepo iznenađenje :Very Happy: 
Pa ovo nam svima daje takvu nadu! Znači nije sve konačno i ako je ´lošiji´ nalaz kod ginekologa, opet može biti do uvz-a!
Ali najbitnije je da mi nakon 34 stranice ovog topica imamo novo malo srce i novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## EmaG.

Ja ću sutra biti u gužvi pa vam sad šaljem listu za sutra :Smile: 

* Lista za 23.03.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc 
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~20.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## EmaG.

> cekamo Emu naravno


Meni svejedno, Viki ti vidi ako ti nije bed čekati :Heart:  :Heart: 

Ako se meni nešto zakomplicira na sljedećem pregledu, odo i ja tvojom strategijom u Petrovu ´radi bolova´  :Smile:  možda ću imati i istu sreću :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Ma nikakve komplikacije. Do sad smo isli uvijek u duetima i grupama. Par pozitivnih testova, jednoj krene lose, svima krene lose. Sad je jednoj krenulo dobro i tako ce nastaviti. Otvaramo novo brojanje uskoro ❤️
Duplo i kratko

----------


## Viki88

ema upravo to ,nikakve komplikacije. skupa otvaramo odbrojavanje i točka  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Bas se veselim, nebi da ja otvaram hahahaha

Ugl, kratka uvertira.... Obiteljsko druzenje, rodjendan. Skoro pa maloljetna sestra trudna slucajno s drugim djetetom. Ostala trudna taman kad se meni ono dogodilo. Ppo meni totalno neodgovorno... I eto. Sad cekam da vidim koliko cu uspjeti dobro izdrzati to deuzenje

----------


## EmaG.

Hehe može Viki dogovoreno :Heart:  :Heart: 

justme, sretno danas. Mislim da se svi grozimo takvih druženja i tih ´slučajnih´ trudnoća :Raspa:

----------


## justme409

Prezivjela hahahahahah nismo ulazili u te teme na srecu.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sad citam zaostatke i prozivljavam 1000 emocija po sekundi za Viki. Sva sreca da je sve oke!!

JustMe, uh bas zeznuta situacija, i emotivno i psihicki. Drago mi je da je dobro proslo.

Mm i ja jucer isli na VV dati uzorak za sgram, receno nam da nalazi vec sljedeci tjedan! Meni papa nalaz ukazuje na upalu (moguce gljivice) pa se moram naruciti za briseve, barem cu i to odma rjesiti. Momentalno 9dpo, jos nemam nikakve umisljenje simptome. 

Svima saljem pozdrave!

----------


## Viki88

> Sad citam zaostatke i prozivljavam 1000 emocija po sekundi za Viki. Sva sreca da je sve oke!!
> 
> JustMe, uh bas zeznuta situacija, i emotivno i psihicki. Drago mi je da je dobro proslo.
> 
> Mm i ja jucer isli na VV dati uzorak za sgram, receno nam da nalazi vec sljedeci tjedan! Meni papa nalaz ukazuje na upalu (moguce gljivice) pa se moram naruciti za briseve, barem cu i to odma rjesiti. Momentalno 9dpo, jos nemam nikakve umisljenje simptome. 
> 
> Svima saljem pozdrave!


 :Heart:  
drzim fige,mozda i kod vas nesto bude.. ma nikakvi simptomi barem do 14 dpo

----------


## Andydea123

Viki,cestitam!!!

----------


## Viki88

> Viki,cestitam!!!


hvala  :Heart:

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 24.03.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 26.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~21.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

Angie, draga, javi se kad ćeš moći da čujemo kako si  :Heart: 

Chicha i Andydea, kako stojite s mogućim testiranjem?  :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Stigli nalazi trombofilije. Sve normalan tip jedino ne za MTHFR pisalo heterozigotan (c/t). Cekam da gin vidi poruku sutra pa da javi misljenje.

----------


## chicha

Viki,procitala sam torturu....hvala Bogu pa srceko tu...
Ja sam odlučila prije 33dc se ne testirat...ako do tad ne dobijem i ako mognem izdržat...glupo mi je svaki mjesec razocaravat...
Jel se ikom događalo da im se bazalna ne poklapa sa sluzi?tipa kad je najniza temp.da je sluz kao bjelanjak/vodenasto/prozirno?

----------


## Andydea123

> * Lista za 24.03.2019.  
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49.dc  
> EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc +++++
> angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
> chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc
> Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 26.dc
> ...


Test je kupljen. Danas sam trebala dobiti ali jos nema nikakvog znaka da M stize. Inace mi i do dva dana prije M bude neko pocetno brljavljenje pa onda krene. A sad nista. Nadam se da ce tako i ostati  za test cu pricekati koji dan. Javim!

----------


## EmaG.

> Test je kupljen. Danas sam trebala dobiti ali jos nema nikakvog znaka da M stize. Inace mi i do dva dana prije M bude neko pocetno brljavljenje pa onda krene. A sad nista. Nadam se da ce tako i ostati ������ za test cu pricekati koji dan. Javim!


 :fige:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Test je kupljen. Danas sam trebala dobiti ali jos nema nikakvog znaka da M stize. Inace mi i do dva dana prije M bude neko pocetno brljavljenje pa onda krene. A sad nista. Nadam se da ce tako i ostati [emoji2] za test cu pricekati koji dan. Javim!


Sretnooooo!!!? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Sretnooooo!!!? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Hvala ti.

----------


## chicha

Ema kad ti ideš na pregled? 
otvarajte više novo odbrojavanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   ne mogu gledat ovih 35stranica :Laughing:

----------


## ljube555

> Ema kad ti ideš na pregled? 
> otvarajte više novo odbrojavanje  ne mogu gledat ovih 35stranica[emoji38]


[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Test je kupljen. Danas sam trebala dobiti ali jos nema nikakvog znaka da M stize. Inace mi i do dva dana prije M bude neko pocetno brljavljenje pa onda krene. A sad nista. Nadam se da ce tako i ostati ������ za test cu pricekati koji dan. Javim!


drzim figeee .. ajmo trostruko odbrojavanjee

----------


## Viki88

> Viki,procitala sam torturu....hvala Bogu pa srceko tu...
> Ja sam odlučila prije 33dc se ne testirat...ako do tad ne dobijem i ako mognem izdržat...glupo mi je svaki mjesec razocaravat...
> Jel se ikom događalo da im se bazalna ne poklapa sa sluzi?tipa kad je najniza temp.da je sluz kao bjelanjak/vodenasto/prozirno?


 i ja kazem ,Hvala Bogu.
koliko ti inace ciklusi traju? 
ja ne mjerim bazalnu pa ti nemogu pomoci oko toga.

----------


## chicha

oko 30-tak dana, +/- 2dana
Ma čudan mi ciklus bio nekako , sluz mi gusta i bijela bila a graf pokazuje ovulaciju, čak sam i osjećala ovulacijsku bol tih dana, al me ta gusta sluz zbunjuje :Sad:  prozirna i vodenasta mi bila 6/7dc a tad mi je temp.vrludala gore/dolje...nemam pojma.
8.4.idem na kompletan pregled pa ću se malo dublje pozabavit svime.

----------


## Andydea123

Cure moje,jos nista od M. 27.dc. Po prijasnjim ciklusima vec je trebala doci. Izludit cu od iscekivanja. Test se bojim radit da se ne razocaram.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure moje,jos nista od M. 27.dc. Po prijasnjim ciklusima vec je trebala doci. Izludit cu od iscekivanja. Test se bojim radit da se ne razocaram.


Hajd test, dal to sada ili sutra isto ti je... Cim prije saznas na cemu si tad ces manje zivcirati se[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 25.03.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~22.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema kad ti ideš na pregled? 
> otvarajte više novo odbrojavanje  ne mogu gledat ovih 35stranica


Imam 2.4. pregled, znači sljedeći tjedan, ali ako se onda ništa ne vidi mogu tek za 10 dana ići na sljedeći.

----------


## chicha

Pa daj onda pravi test sta cekas!!

----------


## EmaG.

Andydea, moj savjet ti je da ne radiš test sad nego ujutro, ako ćeš raditi prije nego dođe (ili dosta zakasni). Uvijek se može dogoditi da se sad ne vidi, a da bi se ujutro vidjela svijetla crta.

----------


## ljube555

> Andydea, moj savjet ti je da ne radiš test sad nego ujutro, ako ćeš raditi prije nego dođe (ili dosta zakasni). Uvijek se može dogoditi da se sad ne vidi, a da bi se ujutro vidjela svijetla crta.


Ako M kasni onda test vec treba pokazati...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Hajd test, dal to sada ili sutra isto ti je... Cim prije saznas na cemu si tad ces manje zivcirati se[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da,ali muci me onaj 20.dc... jer tada sam imala probadajucu bol u lijevom jajniku kao da imam ovulaciju. I da napravim test mogao bi biti lazno negativan. U tom slucaju,kad bi mi bilo pametno napraviti test? (ako prije ne procurim)

----------


## EmaG.

Ako si 20. dc imala tu bol za koju misliš da bi mogla biti ovulacija, onda će ti menga doći 34 ili 35 dc (ako je stvarno to bila ovulacija). Znači pričekaj onda barem do 34dc pa ako tad ne dođe možeš testirati. 
Samo ako si nestrpljiva, možeš i prije napraviti test, pogotovo ako ti kasni. Ali da, onda riskiraš da bude negativan, a da u konačnici ne mora biti negativan pa ništa nisi napravila s ranijim testiranjem  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

> Ako si 20. dc imala tu bol za koju misliš da bi mogla biti ovulacija, onda će ti menga doći 34 ili 35 dc (ako je stvarno to bila ovulacija). Znači pričekaj onda barem do 34dc pa ako tad ne dođe možeš testirati. 
> Samo ako si nestrpljiva, možeš i prije napraviti test, pogotovo ako ti kasni. Ali da, onda riskiraš da bude negativan, a da u konačnici ne mora biti negativan pa ništa nisi napravila s ranijim testiranjem


slazem se sa svime. bolje pricekaj jos jer ako je 20dc stvarno bila O tek bi mozda oko 32dc mogla imati poz test

----------


## Andydea123

> Hajd test, dal to sada ili sutra isto ti je... Cim prije saznas na cemu si tad ces manje zivcirati se[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Da,ali muci me onaj 20.dc... jer tada sam imala probadajucu bol u lijevom jajniku kao da imam ovulaciju. I da napravim test mogao bi biti lazno negativan. U tom slucaju,kad bi mi bilo pametno napraviti test? (ako prije ne procurim)

----------


## Andydea123

> slazem se sa svime. bolje pricekaj jos jer ako je 20dc stvarno bila O tek bi mozda oko 32dc mogla imati poz test


Tako sam i mislila ako ne bude prije stigla M. A znam da cu se i ovaj mjesec razocarati.

----------


## justme409

Ma, ja se divim vama kako uspijete cekati s testom kuci hahahahah
Ja to odmah sve pa... Ako ne dodje jos ponovim svakih par dana. Potrosim psr stotina kuna i mirna sam. Ionako ne idem nigdi tih dana pa se castim testovima

----------


## EmaG.

Naručite si preko ebaya jeftino testove i nećete trošiti tolko para na njih  :Wink: 
justme, jel reko kaj ginekolog oko nalaza?

----------


## justme409

Jesam jednu turu i sad zadnji put sam ih potrosila prateci rast te crtice hahaaha
Rekao je da moram piti folnu od kad bude test pozitivan. Da nije nista strasno to i da ne uzrokuje spontani, a niti vanmatericnu sto se meni sve dogodilo. Ali proucavajuci malo ba stranim strucnim stranicama vidjela sam da zapravo ta mutacija ne dopusta 100% koristenje te folne pa sam se malo raspitivala i odlucila umjesto one folne piti neki metil folat sto je zapravo procisceni oblik. Nesto tako. I cim budem vidjela pozitivnj testic pocet cu s time.

Recite, bili itko mogao poslati link od testova pliz? Da vidim jesam uopce narucila najjeftinije hahaha

----------


## EmaG.

> Jesam jednu turu i sad zadnji put sam ih potrosila prateci rast te crtice hahaaha
> Rekao je da moram piti folnu od kad bude test pozitivan. Da nije nista strasno to i da ne uzrokuje spontani, a niti vanmatericnu sto se meni sve dogodilo. Ali proucavajuci malo ba stranim strucnim stranicama vidjela sam da zapravo ta mutacija ne dopusta 100% koristenje te folne pa sam se malo raspitivala i odlucila umjesto one folne piti neki metil folat sto je zapravo procisceni oblik. Nesto tako. I cim budem vidjela pozitivnj testic pocet cu s time.
> 
> Recite, bili itko mogao poslati link od testova pliz? Da vidim jesam uopce narucila najjeftinije hahaha


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Test-Di-Gra...GgPBAQma7OJaDQ
https://www.ebay.com/itm/10pc-Early-...8AAOSwzbVa~pLz

Ja sam naručila ove prije par mjeseci i još ih imam. Ovi imaju besplatni s(kršitelj koda)ing, a stvarno se ne mogu požaliti niti jedan (ni hcg ni lh) mi nije bio loš do sad.

Super da si našla to za baš specifično tvoje da ne paše folna, al što se tiče korištenja čudno mi je da je rekao da počneš tek kad bude test pozitivan. Zapravo možda tako svima bude, meni su samo dali da počnem piti tri mjeseca prije nego počnem raditi na trudnoći jer pijem neke antiepileptike, pa možda zato.

----------


## justme409

Realno, svaki doktor ima drugacije stavove. Rekao mi je da mogu poceti prije ali da nema potrebe. Da je dosta i tad. Do tad cu se truditi jesti sto vise hrane koja prirodno sadrzi folnu. Mislim da mi je to isto bolji izvor od tableta. Ako ne bude islo kroz 3 mjeseca mozda pocnem i tablete te piti. Za sad idem opet opusteno...
Realno, uspjeli smo, razvilo se, srce je kucalo tako da mislim da nebi trebalo biti problema opet u oplodnji. Samo da ovaj put pogodi mjesto.

Hvala za link ❤️

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 26.03.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc +++++
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice

jagodicabobica~~~~~~~23.dc
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## Viki88

da i ja sam vjerna testovima sa ebaya, i u prvoj trudnoci, i kad je bila biokemijska i sada. cak prepoznaju trudnocu prije ovih nasih iz ljekarne. meni bili poz. 10 dpo

----------


## Viki88

isto te one step

----------


## justme409

Ja narucujem danas opet. Mada sam znala i s lh trakicama detektirati. Za ovu proslu mi je lh bila jaca nego ikada. 

Angie jesi napravila test?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja cekam s ebaya da stignu lh i hcg. Danas pao testic na 12dpo, negativan je. Ali dobro kaj je tu je, 11.4. idem kod gina na briseve, do tad ce stici i nalazi sgrama i onda cemo vidjeti sta dalje. Vjerujem da je za mene sljedeci korak pregled prohodnosti. A i papa je sad ukazala na neku upalu tako da bi to htjela provjeriti.

----------


## justme409

Jagodicabobica... Nisam popratila, koliko dugo vi pokusavate?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

3 godine. S time da smo tek sad krenuli s pretragama, do sad sam pratila neko vrijeme s lh, pa neko vrijeme nismo pratili nista i tako... Sad smo se odlucili krenuti kak spada. S time da ja imam uredne cikluse. Znaci nakon pregleda prohodnosti jajovoda morala bi svakako i spolne hormone prekontrolirati.

----------


## justme409

Bome. Da da. Prohodnost jajovoda def. Nikad nije doslo do oplodnje ili?

----------


## Andydea123

Cure,ja jucer dobila. Pisite 2.dc. eto.

----------


## Viki88

> Cure,ja jucer dobila. Pisite 2.dc. eto.


 :Sad:  zao mi je

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Andydea...*****u! Drzi se...

JustMe, ne nije nikad doslo do oplodnje. Eto stigli nam i nalazi sgrama. To nam je prvi i ovak laicki kolko razumijemo sve izgleda super! Tako da ja sad moram sebe provjeriti jer imam uredne cikluse i ovulacije.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

P.S. jel zna netko, papa je pokazala upalu pa idem obaviti briseve. Jesu to isti brisevi koji se rade prike hsg-a?

----------


## ljube555

> P.S. jel zna netko, papa je pokazala upalu pa idem obaviti briseve. Jesu to isti brisevi koji se rade prike hsg-a?


Da isti su

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Dobrooooo jutroooo cure,
Upravo radjen test,imamo dvije crtice

----------


## chicha

Gledam i nevjerujem,testna puno tamnija od kontrolne...
Idem odmah danas kod dr. Da mi da tablete...strah me biokemijske...

----------


## Purple Lu

Ajme chicha otvorim ovu temu nakon tjedan dana i vidim tvoje porukice!!!!!
Cestitam od srca, i da ti sve prođe sretno!!!

----------


## chicha

Hvalaa,samo molim Boga da sve dobro prodje...

----------


## ljube555

> Dobrooooo jutroooo cure,
> Upravo radjen test,imamo dvije crtice


Bas lijepo proljece krenulo onda cemo i mi ostali doci na red sa poz.testom[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Dobrooooo jutroooo cure,
> Upravo radjen test,imamo dvije crtice


Čestitam chicha  :Heart:

----------


## EmaG.

:Heart:  Lista za 28.03.2019.  :Heart:  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc   :Heart: 
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48.dc +
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32.dc +
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc

Jučer mi je umrla jako bliska osoba tako da nemojte zamjeriti ako ove dane ne budem redovita s listom.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chicha ajme! Cestitam od srca! 

EmaG. Moja sucut...

----------


## chicha

Ema,Jagodicabobica hvala vam...
Ema moja sućut i drzi se,misli na sebe i bebu.

----------


## justme409

Aaaa  cestitam ❤️

----------


## chicha

> Aaaa  cestitam ❤️


hvalaaa :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Jesi bila kod doktora? Koliko si trudna cca?

----------


## Viki88

wooowww chica  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Heart:  kaj je rekao ginekolog? evo nam trostrukog odbrojavanja

----------


## Viki88

Ema zao mi je ,moje saucesce, drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## chicha

> Jesi bila kod doktora? Koliko si trudna cca?


4+3,da bila sam...tek u ponediljak i sridu mi beta...za sad samo folna....ne zeli mi dat progesterone na pamet...ne mogu vam opisat strah i taj grc,cilo vrime imam filing da cu procurit,svako malo grceve,ne znam jel to normalno il nije....ne sjecam se da sam to u prvoj trudnoći imala?itko?

----------


## chicha

Otvorite vi novo odbrojavanje svakako dok sacekamo moj uzv...ne zelim se previse veselit kao pretprosli mjesec s biokemijskom...ne mogu vjerovat kako mi se uvukao neki strah u kosti...

----------


## Viki88

> 4+3,da bila sam...tek u ponediljak i sridu mi beta...za sad samo folna....ne zeli mi dat progesterone na pamet...ne mogu vam opisat strah i taj grc,cilo vrime imam filing da cu procurit,svako malo grceve,ne znam jel to normalno il nije....ne sjecam se da sam to u prvoj trudnoći imala?itko?


to je sasvim normalno tako mi je bilo i u prvoj i sada  :Smile:  nije radio uvz ?

----------


## chicha

Nije odmah je rekla da se nista nece vidjet i da nema smisla...

----------


## Viki88

> Otvorite vi novo odbrojavanje svakako dok sacekamo moj uzv...ne zelim se previse veselit kao pretprosli mjesec s biokemijskom...ne mogu vjerovat kako mi se uvukao neki strah u kosti...


znam i meni prosla bila biokemijska i bilo me je strah uzasno. sve ce biti ok.

----------


## justme409

Znas i sama da ne mozes nista utjecati hoce ili nece. Grcevi su normalni. Samo pokusaj sad kad god dodju strahovi okrenuti na pozitivne misli. Znam da je meni lako govoriti, i znam, da cete meni isto morati govoriti jedan dan  :Smile:  drzim fige za svee ❤️

----------


## Viki88

> Znas i sama da ne mozes nista utjecati hoce ili nece. Grcevi su normalni. Samo pokusaj sad kad god dodju strahovi okrenuti na pozitivne misli. Znam da je meni lako govoriti, i znam, da cete meni isto morati govoriti jedan dan  drzim fige za svee ❤️


bravo ,potpisujem svaku rijec .. i kod biokemijske crta nije tako jaka i tamna.. barem kod mene nije bila, i svijetlila je svakim danom sve vise.

----------


## angie_88

Cure, cestitam vam svima od srca. Sto se mene tice, nisam javila jer nisam stigla na forum, ali evo ja sam danas 6dc. Pa kada budete mijenjali da stavite. Ovaj mjesec su samo kontrole kod mene, odlucila sam napraviti pauzu od mjesec dana psihicku. Ako sto bude, Bogu hvala, ali mislim da su sanse jako male dok ne rijesim sve pretrage. A vama ekipa sretno i cuvajte seee

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chica, ne znam iz iskustva ali znam s ovog foruma da u su pocetku trudnoce normalni grcevi i pobadanja i svakakve boli. Svasta se dole desava i to je sve okej, sad naravno i puno vise sve dozivljavas jer osluskujes. Ja mislim da i bolje da nisi radila uzv jer stvarno tako rano te moze samo zbedirati ono sto nisi vidjela, umj. da te umiri ono sto si vidjela. Samo hrabro i pozitivno, ako imas onih jeftinih testova doma, pisni jedan svaki drugi dan. Iako kod tih kineza varira jacina crte od testa do testa pa sam ti mozda dala i los savjet... Ma nemoj nis pisati! Zaokupi se necim kolko god mozes. 

Ja sam jucer navecer (14dpo) pisnula Gravignost mini, i nista. Tako da mi sad preostaje nadati se da ce mi brisevi biti sterilni da u 5om mj mogu na hsg. 

Kak su nase trudnice?

----------


## ljube555

> Chica, ne znam iz iskustva ali znam s ovog foruma da u su pocetku trudnoce normalni grcevi i pobadanja i svakakve boli. Svasta se dole desava i to je sve okej, sad naravno i puno vise sve dozivljavas jer osluskujes. Ja mislim da i bolje da nisi radila uzv jer stvarno tako rano te moze samo zbedirati ono sto nisi vidjela, umj. da te umiri ono sto si vidjela. Samo hrabro i pozitivno, ako imas onih jeftinih testova doma, pisni jedan svaki drugi dan. Iako kod tih kineza varira jacina crte od testa do testa pa sam ti mozda dala i los savjet... Ma nemoj nis pisati! Zaokupi se necim kolko god mozes. 
> 
> Ja sam jucer navecer (14dpo) pisnula Gravignost mini, i nista. Tako da mi sad preostaje nadati se da ce mi brisevi biti sterilni da u 5om mj mogu na hsg. 
> 
> Kak su nase trudnice?


Ako test 14dno minus trebala bi danas dobiti M , nisi jos dobila???? Ako ne dode napravi za par dana opet test

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Pa trebala bi dobiti 31.3. to bi bilo 28dc (odnosno 1dc jel...) A ovulaciju sam uhvatila na lh peak, i osjetila. E sad, dal ce doci ipak malo ranije ne znam, ali obicno su mi rane O (oko 12dc) a ciklusi oko 28dana...

----------


## Viki88

> Pa trebala bi dobiti 31.3. to bi bilo 28dc (odnosno 1dc jel...) A ovulaciju sam uhvatila na lh peak, i osjetila. E sad, dal ce doci ipak malo ranije ne znam, ali obicno su mi rane O (oko 12dc) a ciklusi oko 28dana...


mislim kad imas peak na lh trakici da O nastupa tek za dan ili dva, ako se ne varam ha? po tome bi ti 14dpo bio na 28 dc .. meni uvijek nakon 14 dana stigne M tj tocno na 14 dpo dode

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Uhvatila sam ja peak na 11dc, 12dc je bila jos tamnija, taj dan posljepodne me pocela boliti ljeva strana (na kojoj je bio par dana prije folikul od 16mm) i 13dc je bila svjetlija. Najcesce luteinska faza je 14 dana, ali u principu 10-16 tako da nis cudno da je meni mozda 16dana. Problem je jedino kad je luteinska faza kraca, onda moze stvarati problem u ostvarivanju trudnoce ja mislim. Isto kao i kad O nastupi prerano, odn. kad je prva faza (endometrijska?) Kratka.
A meni su ciklusi 26-30 dana, al vrte se ugl. oko 27-28. 

Ali ne varas se Viki, peak u biti ne pokazuje ovulaciju, nego ju nagovjesta.

----------


## justme409

Kako ste nam sve? Chicha kako ide?

----------


## ljube555

> Kako ste nam sve? Chicha kako ide?


Sve postarom[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ja prijavljujem danas 2.dc. 
Nisam se razrocarala, to sam obavila s negativnim testom, tako da sam ocekivala.
Predivan je dan, nadam se da imate priliku malo setati, hvatati sunce, opustiti se i uzivati u Nedjelji!

----------


## justme409

Tesko je vidjeti m ili neg test, al barem se blizi opet vrijeme za novi pokusaj  :Smile:

----------


## Viki88

> Ja prijavljujem danas 2.dc. 
> Nisam se razrocarala, to sam obavila s negativnim testom, tako da sam ocekivala.
> Predivan je dan, nadam se da imate priliku malo setati, hvatati sunce, opustiti se i uzivati u Nedjelji!


zao mi je.
dan je ljep ali ja sam u stresu, sutra malena ide na op. krajnika  :Sad:

----------


## chicha

Cure,ja sam ok,al samo ok...i dalje u grču,nikako se ne mogu opustit.ujutro beta,javim vam rezultate.

----------


## justme409

Chicha totalno te razumijem. Ja cu biti u grcu vjv dok ne rodim hahaahah. Jedva cekam cuti betu. To te mozda barem mrvicu opusti

----------


## Viki88

> Cure,ja sam ok,al samo ok...i dalje u grču,nikako se ne mogu opustit.ujutro beta,javim vam rezultate.


drzim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Andydea123

Cure,jutro! Cestitam svim plusicima i zelim vam ugodne i skolske trudnoce. Evo ja jutros zvala ginekologa,u cetvrtak idem kod njega. U petak me zabolio lijevi jajnik i bol je bila tako jaka da nisam mogla nista nego leci. U subotu se bol pojacala tako da me bolilo i na straznjoj strani,ja pretpostavila da je bubreg,a onda se prosirilo na lumbalni dio u ledima. Danas je puno bolje ali svakako zelim prekontrolirati jajnike. Pitat cu ga jel mi moze pratiti ovulacije,kad mogu vaditi ponovno spolne hormone i moze li mi on dati neku terapiju za uspjesno zacece. Jer vrijeme ide a nista tom mom ginu nije zurno. Isto tako,imam od lani uputnicu za HSG pa bi i to nevoljno ali ipak napravila. Problem je sto mi gin radi 2 dana u tjednu i pretrpan je poslom,ali on to sve polako i nazalost nisam u mogucnosti ici kod drugog. Jos se mislim kako bi najbolje bilo da mi da uputnicu za MPO pa da to polako pocnem rijesavati. Do sada sam i ja sve polako,jer sam se nadala prirodnoj T ali do nje ne dolazi. I da vas pitam,jeli vas soc.gin vama daje duphastone,progesterone i te slicne lijekove ili kako? Zbunjena sam jer mi nikada nije spomenuo neku takvu terapiju lijekovima. Mislim da bi morao biti u mogucnosti. Kako je s vama situacija?

----------


## ljube555

> Cure,jutro! Cestitam svim plusicima i zelim vam ugodne i skolske trudnoce. Evo ja jutros zvala ginekologa,u cetvrtak idem kod njega. U petak me zabolio lijevi jajnik i bol je bila tako jaka da nisam mogla nista nego leci. U subotu se bol pojacala tako da me bolilo i na straznjoj strani,ja pretpostavila da je bubreg,a onda se prosirilo na lumbalni dio u ledima. Danas je puno bolje ali svakako zelim prekontrolirati jajnike. Pitat cu ga jel mi moze pratiti ovulacije,kad mogu vaditi ponovno spolne hormone i moze li mi on dati neku terapiju za uspjesno zacece. Jer vrijeme ide a nista tom mom ginu nije zurno. Isto tako,imam od lani uputnicu za HSG pa bi i to nevoljno ali ipak napravila. Problem je sto mi gin radi 2 dana u tjednu i pretrpan je poslom,ali on to sve polako i nazalost nisam u mogucnosti ici kod drugog. Jos se mislim kako bi najbolje bilo da mi da uputnicu za MPO pa da to polako pocnem rijesavati. Do sada sam i ja sve polako,jer sam se nadala prirodnoj T ali do nje ne dolazi. I da vas pitam,jeli vas soc.gin vama daje duphastone,progesterone i te slicne lijekove ili kako? Zbunjena sam jer mi nikada nije spomenuo neku takvu terapiju lijekovima. Mislim da bi morao biti u mogucnosti. Kako je s vama situacija?


Meni moj da klomifen  ali duphaston nece nikako...a trebao bi i to dati posto klomifen tanji endom.i pila sam klomifen tri mjeseca a do trudn.ne dolazi... I vise ga nezelim ni piti...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Duphaston, odnosno progesterone sam ja dobivala samo uslucaju krvarenja. Tj prijeteci pobačaj. Nista prije nisam dobila. Do sad 2 x trudna. Prvi spontani, drugi exica

----------


## Andydea123

Cure,jutro! Cestitam svim plusicima i zelim vam ugodne i skolske trudnoce. Evo ja jutros zvala ginekologa,u cetvrtak idem kod njega. U petak me zabolio lijevi jajnik i bol je bila tako jaka da nisam mogla nista nego leci. U subotu se bol pojacala tako da me bolilo i na straznjoj strani,ja pretpostavila da je bubreg,a onda se prosirilo na lumbalni dio u ledima. Danas je puno bolje ali svakako zelim prekontrolirati jajnike. Pitat cu ga jel mi moze pratiti ovulacije,kad mogu vaditi ponovno spolne hormone i moze li mi on dati neku terapiju za uspjesno zacece. Jer vrijeme ide a nista tom mom ginu nije zurno. Isto tako,imam od lani uputnicu za HSG pa bi i to nevoljno ali ipak napravila. Problem je sto mi gin radi 2 dana u tjednu i pretrpan je poslom,ali on to sve polako i nazalost nisam u mogucnosti ici kod drugog. Jos se mislim kako bi najbolje bilo da mi da uputnicu za MPO pa da to polako pocnem rijesavati. Do sada sam i ja sve polako,jer sam se nadala prirodnoj T ali do nje ne dolazi. I da vas pitam,jeli vas soc.gin vama daje duphastone,progesterone i te slicne lijekove ili kako? Zbunjena sam jer mi nikada nije spomenuo neku takvu terapiju lijekovima. Mislim da bi morao biti u mogucnosti. Kako je s vama situacija?

----------


## Andydea123

Sorry,pobjegao mi post 2 puta. Znaci,ja mogu ginu spomenuti i neke lijekove da mi da? Lakse bi mi bilo kad bi on to prepisivao nego me za svaku stvar slao po bolnicama. svakako,prvo cu traziti ponovno spolne hormone.

----------


## ljube555

> Cure,ja sam ok,al samo ok...i dalje u grču,nikako se ne mogu opustit.ujutro beta,javim vam rezultate.


Cekamo betu

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

> Cekamo betu
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk



Beta 4458

----------


## chicha

> Beta 4458


Pola mi poruke ne posalje...moguca blizanacka,ujutro uzv.
Jel itko imao ovako visoku betu na 5+0

----------


## Viki88

> Beta 4458


woow koja beta .moja je na 4+3 bila 750

----------


## ljube555

> Pola mi poruke ne posalje...moguca blizanacka,ujutro uzv.
> Jel itko imao ovako visoku betu na 5+0


Ja ... Ali trojkice bili

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

> woow koja beta .moja je na 4+3 bila 750


Mislis da je previsoka?bas sam u strahu...

----------


## chicha

> Ja ... Ali trojkice bili
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Ljube jel ostao jedan plod ili?

----------


## Viki88

> Mislis da je previsoka?bas sam u strahu...


ma ne mislim, mozda je tvoja implantacija bila prije nego moja, puno urednih ttudnoca je sa vecom betom, ustvari nije toliko bitno kolika je nego dali se pravilno dupla

----------


## Andydea123

> Beta 4458


Chicha,drzim fige da je sve u redu i da te ceka prekrasno razdoblje i slatko iscekivanje bebice/a.  :fige:  :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Chica, drzim fige i s nestrpljenjem iscekujem izvjestaj s uzv-a.

Adydea123, da li je partner radio spermiogram? Meni ginekolog isto nije htio nista obaviti dok nije muz rjesio sgram. A i svakako ce ti to trebati.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Cure... Kak mi se cini da niko listu ne vodi...
Ja bi cak i preuzela, ali se iskljucivo preko mobitela javljam pa bolje da netko drugi mozda

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube jel ostao jedan plod ili?


Ni jedan...ali ne brini ...nismo isti

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube jel ostao jedan plod ili?


Definitivno,  da ides na uzv sada vec bi vidilo se na tako veliku betu... Moj vidio tri gestac.unutra u matern.i mene to tjesilo da unutra na mjestu a onda za tjedan dana kucali srceki 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube jel ostao jedan plod ili?


Ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla na hitnu i rekla da imam bolovi i oni bi napravili uzv odmah... To sam ja... 

Kad inace trebas kod gin.???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

> Chica, drzim fige i s nestrpljenjem iscekujem izvjestaj s uzv-a.
> 
> Adydea123, da li je partner radio spermiogram? Meni ginekolog isto nije htio nista obaviti dok nije muz rjesio sgram. A i svakako ce ti to trebati.


Da,radio je i sve je ok. Kod mene su spolni hormoni poviseni. Tj,ukupni testosteron,prolaktin, DHEA-S i androstendion. Za to nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju. I od tad je proslo skoro 2 godine ( zato bi to ponovno vadila). Zato i pitam jeli on moze dati neku terapiju kao soc.gin bez da me salje po bolnicama?

----------


## chicha

> Ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla na hitnu i rekla da imam bolovi i oni bi napravili uzv odmah... To sam ja... 
> 
> Kad inace trebas kod gin.???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Pa ujutro mi je uzv,mogu se strpit do tad...
Vjerujem u dobro

----------


## ljube555

> Pa ujutro mi je uzv,mogu se strpit do tad...
> Vjerujem u dobro


A onda super... Mislila sam za koji tjedan dana... A vadis i drugu betu ili ???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

ja sam svoj sutrasnji uvz otkazala za cetvrtak, jer su nam sutra stavili operaciju. Ema, chicca sretno sutra

----------


## ljube555

> ja sam svoj sutrasnji uvz otkazala za cetvrtak, jer su nam sutra stavili operaciju. Ema, chicca sretno sutra


Ne sjecam se vise posto puno vas trudnica[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Dal ti vec ula srceko ili trebala tek sutra???

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Cure... Kak mi se cini da niko listu ne vodi...
> Ja bi cak i preuzela, ali se iskljucivo preko mobitela javljam pa bolje da netko drugi mozda


Jagodice, ja sam bila malo odsutna ove dane, nisam sjedala za komp. Danas mi je sve loše završilo pa se vraćam normalnom ritmu, ali ako netko želi preuzeti listu, slobodno.

Chica, sutra je uvz? Meni isto zvuči kao blizančana, pogledaj tablice na netu tamo se vidi kolike su ok vrijednosti. 
Ajde držim fige da sve bude dobro i da sutra dobijemo bar još jedno srce

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 01.04.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 57.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 52.dc +
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc +*
*
Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~3.dc*

Evo cure, provjerite jel su svima dc ok

----------


## ljube555

> Jagodice, ja sam bila malo odsutna ove dane, nisam sjedala za komp. Danas mi je sve loše završilo pa se vraćam normalnom ritmu, ali ako netko želi preuzeti listu, slobodno.
> 
> Chica, sutra je uvz? Meni isto zvuči kao blizančana, pogledaj tablice na netu tamo se vidi kolike su ok vrijednosti. 
> Ajde držim fige da sve bude dobro i da sutra dobijemo bar još jedno srce


Ti vec cula srceko ili tek ces ici na uzv????

Ja sam napuhnuta tako da cu puknuti i danas celi dan bas intenzivni grcevi kojih 10cm ispod pupka... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Ne sjecam se vise posto puno vas trudnica[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Dal ti vec ula srceko ili trebala tek sutra???
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


cula sam jer sam otisla na hitnu i rekla da me boli trbuh .dan prije mi je ginic rekao da nema ploda.
sutra je trebao biti uvz i brisevi ali u cetvrtak ce onda biti

----------


## Viki88

> * Lista za 01.04.2019.  
> 
> (Ne) čekalice 
> 
> viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 57.dc  
> EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 52.dc +
> chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36.dc +*
> *
> Odbrojavalice
> ...


meni stima :Smile:

----------


## justme409

Bome zanimljiv rasplet ovog odbrojavanja ❤️
I meni mirise na blizance. Ne znam niti jedan drugi razlog tolikog povecanja bete. Ili stvarno par dana ranija ovulacija koja je prošla neopazeno. Sto god bilo, veselim se sutrasnjem uvz. 

Dajte trudnice, pricajte nama drugima malo kako vam je, kako se osjecate, kako ste se osjecale prije testa i to. Znam da nema simptoma trudnoce. Moj jedini je bio sto mi (.) (.) nisu splasnule par dana prije m, pa cak ni kad je krvarenje krenulo. I ispuhivanje krvi iz nosa, a nisam bila bas prehladjena. Plus neke ideje tipa, moram dobro oprati voce, trudnice moraju na to paziti (ovo sam se sama sebi smijala kad mi je palo na pamet). Za par dana mi je bilo jasnije.

----------


## Viki88

kod menesimptomi na pocetku malko bolne grudi ali nista posebno i osjecaj kao da cu dobiti M ,tek sa 6 tj je krenulo ,sad me full grudi bole, bradvice nesmijem dotaknuti, mucnine ali kad pojedem krecu,dok ne jedem samo podrigujem na prazan zeludac,ali kad pojedem pocinje nadutost, kamenje u zeludcu, zgaravica, podrigivanje,muka.. i smrdi mi kuhana dinstana hrana uzasno..

----------


## Viki88

umor i nervozu sam zaboravila  :Wink:  sve mi ide na zivce

----------


## justme409

Hahahaahha nikad dosadno u trudnoci hahahah

----------


## EmaG.

> Ti vec cula srceko ili tek ces ici na uzv????


Ej Ljube, nisam još čula, sutra ako je sve u redu bi trebala biti najmanje 6t1d što znači ako ne čujem opet nije konačno, ali ja se nadam čuti jer ne može toliko lošeg biti u tako malo vremena. 

A šta se simptoma tiče.. umor, grudi bole, ali je izdržljivo. Mučnina zna biti gadnija nego prvi put, baš bi mi pasalo ispovraćati se, ali ako nejde samo neću ništa forsirat.
Ma samo da sutra sve bude dobro, da se plod razvija cijelo vrijeme po planu i još ako čujem srce, onda zadnjih tjedan dana ima nekog smisla...

----------


## sarasvati

Lijepo je doći! Pozdrav svima!!

Čestitam na plusićima i odavno je bilo vrijeme za novo odbrojavanje!  Ja sam zatrudnila u četvrtom mjesecu prosle godine..., veseli da se ova tema zatvara i nastavlja zivjeti s trostrukim (jesam dobro popamtila?) odbrojavanjem!

----------


## chicha

Jutro cure,uzv prosao,imamo za sad jednu GV. dr.zadovoljna,dala mi duphaston i folacin,slj.pon.opet uzv,to ce biti 6+1pa se nadamo da cemo vidit plod.
Malo imam mučnina,povracanja jos ne i uzasan umor,ledja i cice me bole,i ponekad koji grc kako da cu dobit M.

----------


## justme409

Bome da, trostruko odbrojavanje nakon godinu dana hahahaaha
Nadam se da se nikad vise nece ponoviti

----------


## justme409

Mislim ba temu od godinu dana, ne trostruko odbrojavanje

----------


## EmaG.

Jao cure moje... imamo malo srce  :Heart: 

120 otkucaja i još smo dostigli onaj zaostatak od prošlog puta. Trebalo je biti 6 tjedana+1 dan, ali je 6 tjedana+6 dana  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Maše vam mali djecak od ovog odbrojavanja! :D

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 02.04.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 58.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc +
*
*Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## justme409

❤️
Predivno 

Sad ja imam pitanje... Tko jemaher za lh trakice? Testiram malo kao pripremu ali nije mi nesto bas jasno pa bi u pp poslala sliku

----------


## chicha

Ajmee Ema super❤

----------


## EmaG.

Hvala vam, još ne mogu vjerovati  :Heart: 

justme, ja sam dosta ok s tim trakicama pa pošalji da vidimo

----------


## justme409

Mozes mi reci kako poslati privatnu poruku? Hahaahha nikad nisam skuzila kako ju poslati.

----------


## justme409

Ili jos bolje, koji je ono program za slike staviti s linkom? Zaboravila sam opet

----------


## ljube555

Ajme cure, bas sam sretna zbog vas i cestitam svima od srca!!!! Valjda cemo i mi jednog dana dobiti te dvje crtice blazeni[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Hvala ti Ljube, kako smo krenule, mislim da ćemo isprazniti listu brzo  :grouphug: 

justme, e to ti ne znam  :Sad:

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala ti Ljube, kako smo krenule, mislim da ćemo isprazniti listu brzo 
> 
> justme, e to ti ne znam


Daj boze[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Oce oce, pomalo ❤️ cekamo sad chichu?

----------


## ljube555

Cure pitanje i iskustvo mozda tko imao... Danas 20dc i primetim pri brisanju na papiru najvise ko sluz slicna u plodne dane a na dnevnom ulosku vise ko mlijecno vodenasto... Ciklus od 27dana inace i 12dc potvrdeno da O nastupa 13dc... A danas 20dc...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

EmaG, cestitam na malenom srceku!
A tebi Sarasvati na malom pisonji, tebe se sjecam jos sa nekih starih odbrojavanja od prije koju godinu. Taman si dosla negdje u vrijeme kad sam se ja povukla, hehe!

JustMe, probaj meni poslati, mislim da mozes kliknuti na moj nick pa ima negdje opcija. 

Ljube, imamo slicne cikluse. Ja obicno imam sluz do O, onda kad nastupi O mi je koji dan suho razdoblje, ali onda opet imam sluzi skroz do M. A to moze i varirati iz ciklusa u ciklus, ali eto kod mene uobicajena sluz kroz skoro cijeli ciklus. Ne znam dal ti to ista pomaze jer ne znam tocno kaj te muci. 

Usput receno, ova promjena vremena i dolazak Proljeca cesto zna malo i zmrdati cikluse, imajte i to na umu.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, skroz gore na vrh stranice u uzglavlju u desnom kutu imas tockice i povecalo. Klik na tockice i tamo mozes poslati pp

----------


## justme409

Hvala vam ❤️

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 03.04.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 59.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 54.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc +
*
*Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~5.dc*

----------


## ljube555

Chicha, dal vadis danas betu ponovo ili ne????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

hej ne vadim danas, dr. zakazala sljedeći uzv u ponediljak. bit će to 6+1 ne znam dal ćemo čut  :Heart:  pa da napokon to odbrojavanje otvorimo?

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, jesi se snasla s trakicama? 

Pozdrav svima, kak smo danas?

----------


## justme409

Jagodicabobica jesam jesam. Objasnila mi dobra dusa. Izgleda da sam uvatila peak jucer na 16dpo, znaci ovulacija danas. Ciklus, ako bude jos 14 dana 30 dana.

----------


## ljube555

> Jagodicabobica jesam jesam. Objasnila mi dobra dusa. Izgleda da sam uvatila peak jucer na 16dpo, znaci ovulacija danas. Ciklus, ako bude jos 14 dana 30 dana.


Posalji meni sliku da vidim bas

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Jesam  :Smile: 
Vidjeti cemo bas kako ce ispasti

----------


## EmaG.

> hej ne vadim danas, dr. zakazala sljedeći uzv u ponediljak. bit će to 6+1 ne znam dal ćemo čut  pa da napokon to odbrojavanje otvorimo?


Chicha, onda čekamo tebe i otvarano novo odbrojavanje? :Smile:

----------


## ljube555

> Jesam 
> Vidjeti cemo bas kako ce ispasti


Da da da... Jucer bio bas pravi pik... Ja nisam nikad uspjela uhvatiti pik... Mene znala tamniti ali pik nisam nikad uhvatila

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ja sam slucajno uspjela. Bez veze mi doslo i eto. Al nismo ga pokrili. Previse obaveza, stresa, posla... Mozda su ti testovi slabije osjetljivosti. Mozda ti trebaju malo jaci. A i vidis, meni je peak bio u 2 sata, u 6 vec nista. Bas ovisi o satima.

----------


## ljube555

Cure, ako ovaj ciklus od 27 dana dal vec mogu 25dc napraviti test??? Inaci nisam ljubitelj toga ali bar cu prije znati i biti mirna

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

jutro, evo mene sa pregleda, po njegovom sam.7+4  trudna beba je velika 12mm.

----------


## chicha

> jutro, evo mene sa pregleda, po njegovom sam.7+4  trudna beba je velika 12mm.


ajmeee viki super  :Heart:  divnoo, jel vam dugo mene čekat do ponediljka za odbrojavanje?

viki, ema ima te li povraćanja i mučnina?

----------


## chicha

> Cure, ako ovaj ciklus od 27 dana dal vec mogu 25dc napraviti test??? Inaci nisam ljubitelj toga ali bar cu prije znati i biti mirna
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


a znaš da može biti lažno negativan, ja sam ipak sigurnija kad je dan kad treba M doć ili dan kasnije...

----------


## Viki88

> ajmeee viki super  divnoo, jel vam dugo mene čekat do ponediljka za odbrojavanje?
> 
> viki, ema ima te li povraćanja i mučnina?


joj imam ,jutros sam dusu izbacila. 
naravno da te cekamo

----------


## Viki88

> Cure, ako ovaj ciklus od 27 dana dal vec mogu 25dc napraviti test??? Inaci nisam ljubitelj toga ali bar cu prije znati i biti mirna
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


meni je 4 dana prije M bio pozitivan ali onaj sa ebaya

----------


## ljube555

> jutro, evo mene sa pregleda, po njegovom sam.7+4  trudna beba je velika 12mm.


Prekrasnooooo[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> meni je 4 dana prije M bio pozitivan ali onaj sa ebaya


Hvala... Uzela i ja sam takve ...oni osjetljivost od 10ml

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Najsladja mucnina i povracanje ikad. Nisam stigla doci do toga ni u jednoj t. Tako da, kad vam dodje tesko os toga, samo se sjetitw razloga ❤️

----------


## Viki88

> Najsladja mucnina i povracanje ikad. Nisam stigla doci do toga ni u jednoj t. Tako da, kad vam dodje tesko os toga, samo se sjetitw razloga ❤️


istina

----------


## Viki88

> Hvala... Uzela i ja sam takve ...oni osjetljivost od 10ml
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


da da, taj mi je uvijek pokazao prije M
kad mislis raditi test?

----------


## ljube555

> da da, taj mi je uvijek pokazao prije M
> kad mislis raditi test?


U ned.bi ce 25dc... O bila 13dc

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Andydea123

Jutro cure! Evo ja bila na pregledu. Imam ovulacije,potvdeno! Stize ovulacija za 3 dana po ultrazvuku sa lijevog jajnika! Kakvo olaksanje... A onda sam mu rekla da su mi muski hormoni bili poviseni prije 2 god i moze li to utjecati na zacece mozda. Rekao mi je da ce mi napisati uputnicu za testosteron i slobodni testosteron pa da dodem ponovno do njega kad stignu nalazi pa da cemo vidjet sto i kako dalje jer sve je drugo ok. Pozitivan gin danas hahaha rekao je da cemo sve rijesiti. I bas sam sretna! Eto,pitanje je vremena za T ali sada sam puuuno opustenija i imam vjere!  :Kiss:  :Naklon:  :Sing:  :Very Happy:  :grouphug:

----------


## EmaG.

> ajmeee viki super  divnoo, jel vam dugo mene čekat do ponediljka za odbrojavanje?
> 
> viki, ema ima te li povraćanja i mučnina?


Naravno da čekamo  :Heart: 

Ja imam mučnine, nekad jače, nekad slabije ali stalno nešto, ali nisam još povraćala. Mada mi nekad zna biti tako muka da bi najrađe povratila...

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 04.04.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 60.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 55.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc +
*
*Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~6.dc*

----------


## justme409

Jel se barem malo smrsavi od tih mucnina, meni bi bas dobro doslo. Natukla 10tak kg u mirovanju ovom.

----------


## justme409

Par pitanja
1. Kako vasi muzevi podnose to "ganjanje" oko ovulacije. I tezna za bebachem? 
2. Dali sudjeluju u svemu tome ili samo u pokrivanju hahahaha
3. Kako ste rekle muzevima?

----------


## justme409

Ja cu prva. Ja svog nisam ni uputila u plodne dane, ne zelim da bude pod stresom i ovako je bio pa nije jadam vise mogao hahahaha.
A i vise volim neke stvari kad mi je tesko drzato za sebe. Ne zelim slusati one opusti se i sl. Znaci moj samo sudjeluje u pokrivanju. 
Ja sam mu za proslu exicu poslala sliku na viber testa za trudnocu. Na testu je bisalo HCG. On jadan isao guglati da vidi sto je HCG i skuzio da je to hormon trudnoce ali je mislio da je opet nesto lose jer testna crtica i kontrolna crtica nisu digle se do one oznake dokle umociti test hahahahaha

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Moj muz sve zna, upucen je u sve. Svaki negativni test samnom trazi sjene, i cak ih on kupuje cesce nego ja. Pokrivanje mu nikad nije problem, bas smo skupa u svemu jer nikome drugome nismo nista pricali da nam ne nabijaju presing, tako da se oslanjamo jedno na drugo.

Sto se tice testova, nekom curama su pozitivni vec na 10dpo, a nekima jos ni na dan menge me pokaze. Ovisi od testa najvise ja mislim, ali tesko je znati i kad je TOCNO bila O i nakon koliko se desila implantacija.

Andydea, bas mi je drago da si imala pozitivno iskustvo, drzim fige da u tom tonu nastavi i dalje.

Viki, divne vijesti!! 

Jedva cekam mucnineeeee haha

----------


## justme409

Ja cu sa svojim razgovarati kad prodje neko jos vrijeme. Mada nadam se da ni necu toliko dugo cekati.
Ako progovorim o tome, progovorila sam o problemu i on postoji. Ako ne, lakse mi je

----------


## Jagodicabobica

JustMe, kolko dugo pokusavate vec? Sori nisam pohvatala. Skuzila sam jedino da je doslo do trudnoce.

Meni stiglo 25hcg i 50lh s ebaya. Hihihi

----------


## ljube555

> JustMe, kolko dugo pokusavate vec? Sori nisam pohvatala. Skuzila sam jedino da je doslo do trudnoce.
> 
> Meni stiglo 25hcg i 50lh s ebaya. Hihihi


Ja sam narucila  samo 10 za T ...sutra bi trebalo doci... To potrosim i vise ne kupujem[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

> Par pitanja
> 1. Kako vasi muzevi podnose to "ganjanje" oko ovulacije. I tezna za bebachem? 
> 2. Dali sudjeluju u svemu tome ili samo u pokrivanju hahahaha
> 3. Kako ste rekle muzevima?


Moj dragi sve prolazi samnom. Imamo jako ravnopravan i otvoren odnos i puno komuniciramo o svemu, pa onda i o osjećajima i strahovima. Neki dan je frendici objasnio razliku između hcg i lh i ja sam se skoro rasplakala od sreće  :Heart:  Ne bi mogla zamisliti da napravim test bez njega i onda čekam danima (kako znam vidjeti na youtube-u da ljudi znaju raditi da iznenade) da mu kažem. Ovo sve je dosta stresno i bude lakše ako podijeliš to s nekim. Nakon svega kroz šta mi tijelo prolazi, šta je prošlo i kroz šta će proći sljedećih mjeseci, to što će biti pod stresom zajedno samnom je najmanja stvar  :Smile: 
Jedino u čemu se nismo pogodili je način na koji smo se nosili sa pobačajem. On je imao potrebu govoriti prijateljima o tome i pričati o tome šta je bilo, a ja sam htjela da to ostane među nama jer mi je ta prva trudnoća već toliko sreće oduzela od ove, da nisam htjela da oduzme i to da kad prijateljima i obitelji kažemo da budu skroz iznenađeni.

----------


## justme409

Mi ne pokusavaml dugo. Imali smo jednu trudnocu prije 2 godine vec skoro "slucajnu" koja me toliko razveselila. Znam da glupo zvuci ali odmah drugi dan sam znala da sam trudna. Umrla 2 tjedna cekajuci pozitivan test. Bas sam sretna bila, iako je kao slucajno bilo. Brzo je zavrsila spontanim. I tada sam napravila glupost jer sam se i ja zatvorila u sebe. Nisam bas puno pricala s nikim o tome, tako ni s njim. Onda vise nismo htjeli riskirati kao do pira, nego tek nakon. U 8.mj 2018 smo se ozenili i tad smo opet poceli. U 12 mj sam ostala trudna, ali sam otkrila jer mi je krvarenje bilo cudno. Trudnoca se po beti savrseno razvijala ali se na kraju ispostavilo da je extraut.u jajovodu (i vidila sam prve otkucaje). Izvadili su mi taj jajovod cijeli. Ne smatram da imam neki problem zbog toga, al kad vidim kako ljudi sa svim djelovima reproduktivnog sustava muce se malo me bude strah.
Mislim da sam ja malo cudna i da imam neki problem zapravo, jer kad sad pogledam.. Nikad nisam voljela pokazati probleme, strahove i sumnje jer bi im kao onda dala tezinu i postali bi stvarni. Ovako sam si ja super  i odbijam uopce misliti o icemu.

----------


## Viki88

> Jel se barem malo smrsavi od tih mucnina, meni bi bas dobro doslo. Natukla 10tak kg u mirovanju ovom.


ja imam 1 kg manje nego na proslom vaganju

----------


## Buncek

Pozdrav cure, pridruzujem vam se u odbrojavanju. Trebala bih dobiti 16.4. Imali smo samo 1 odnos u plodnim danima (12 dc) pa se ne nadam previse. Prosla m mi je bila prva nakon spontanog, nisam ni sigurna kad je tocno pocela (ponedjeljak ili utorak) trajala je jako dugo.

----------


## justme409

Viki, jos jedna pozitivna strana, barem meni hahahaha.

----------


## ljube555

> Pozdrav cure, pridruzujem vam se u odbrojavanju. Trebala bih dobiti 16.4. Imali smo samo 1 odnos u plodnim danima (12 dc) pa se ne nadam previse. Prosla m mi je bila prva nakon spontanog, nisam ni sigurna kad je tocno pocela (ponedjeljak ili utorak) trajala je jako dugo.


Dobro dosla, draga!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 05.04.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 61.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 56.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40.dc +
*
*Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~7.dc*

----------


## EmaG.

> Pozdrav cure, pridruzujem vam se u odbrojavanju. Trebala bih dobiti 16.4. Imali smo samo 1 odnos u plodnim danima (12 dc) pa se ne nadam previse. Prosla m mi je bila prva nakon spontanog, nisam ni sigurna kad je tocno pocela (ponedjeljak ili utorak) trajala je jako dugo.


Dobro došla na odbrojavanje :Smile:  Žao mi je radi spontanog... reci samo, koji si dan ciklusa pa da te dodam na listu?

----------


## Buncek

Danas mi je 19 dc. Hvala na dobrodoslici!

----------


## ljube555

Cure... Ja sam napravila kineza ali neg.je... mislim da nista ni ovog puta... Nazalost... Ako O bila 13dc kako dr.rekao danas je 10dno i minus ...mislim to je to.... 

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure koji trudnice , koji dan ciklusa ste imali O a koji dan ciklusa ste radili test???? Dal jos nadam se ili ne????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, ne zelim ti davati lazne nade, ali ne vidi se svima tak rano. Probaj ako ces imati zelju za dva dana s prvim jutarnjim. Tad bi vec trebala biti neka sjenica, iako ni to nije pravilo. 

Buncek, dobrodosla. Zao mi je zbog spontanog. Drzim fige!

JustMe, svi smo mi drugaciji.  Nekima je lakse da pricamo, nekima da gurnemo pod tepih. Jedino sto sve to sto guramo kad tad izade, pa zna biti onda jos gore... Ja mislim da se niko sa nikime ne treba usporedivati. Odraduj emocije kako osjecas da mozes i da ti pase. Ali vazno je imati bar jednu osobu kojoj mozes sve reci.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, ne zelim ti davati lazne nade, ali ne vidi se svima tak rano. Probaj ako ces imati zelju za dva dana s prvim jutarnjim. Tad bi vec trebala biti neka sjenica, iako ni to nije pravilo. 
> 
> Buncek, dobrodosla. Zao mi je zbog spontanog. Drzim fige!
> 
> JustMe, svi smo mi drugaciji.  Nekima je lakse da pricamo, nekima da gurnemo pod tepih. Jedino sto sve to sto guramo kad tad izade, pa zna biti onda jos gore... Ja mislim da se niko sa nikime ne treba usporedivati. Odraduj emocije kako osjecas da mozes i da ti pase. Ali vazno je imati bar jednu osobu kojoj mozes sve reci.


Hvala draga... Nemam ja inaci nikakvu nadu... Posto od osmog mjeseca imam stalno neg.test pa sam vec i navikla na to....neznam vise sta kosi nas stvarno... zadnja trudnoca bila iz prve prije toga takoder.. a sada nece i nece i nece

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

Ljube, meni se vidjelo 12dpo i to jako, jako svijetlo. Ona crta šta stvarno sumnjaš da ludiš jer misliš da ju vidiš.
Mislim da sam 10dpo napravila da ne bi ništa imala, bilo bi negativno.

Plus što sam ja imala tri različita testa s e-bay-a i na dva na koja je osjetljivost 10miu se vidjelo 12dpo već to svijetlo, a na jednom (na kojem mi ne piše osjetljivost, ali brijem da nije manje od 30-40) se tek vidjelo nakon što su ovi testovi postali jako tamni. Sad kad se popišam i na taj najmanje osjetljiv (nisam već tjedan dana i nadam se da neću više) onda odmah izađe i testna linija. 

Oću reći, moglo bi biti prerano, pričekaj još bar tri dana jer ne znaš ni kad ti se primilo, ako se primilo. 

Držim fige Ljube

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, meni se vidjelo 12dpo i to jako, jako svijetlo. Ona crta šta stvarno sumnjaš da ludiš jer misliš da ju vidiš.
> Mislim da sam 10dpo napravila da ne bi ništa imala, bilo bi negativno.
> 
> Plus što sam ja imala tri različita testa s e-bay-a i na dva na koja je osjetljivost 10miu se vidjelo 12dpo već to svijetlo, a na jednom (na kojem mi ne piše osjetljivost, ali brijem da nije manje od 30-40) se tek vidjelo nakon što su ovi testovi postali jako tamni. Sad kad se popišam i na taj najmanje osjetljiv (nisam već tjedan dana i nadam se da neću više) onda odmah izađe i testna linija. 
> 
> Oću reći, moglo bi biti prerano, pričekaj još bar tri dana jer ne znaš ni kad ti se primilo, ako se primilo. 
> 
> Držim fige Ljube


Poslala sam ti PP

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Buncek

Čini mi se da sam već odgovorila, ali evo jos jednom; danas mi je 19 DC.
JustMe, ja sam rekla svima za spontani nakon sto je proslo desetak dana. Htjela sam da svi znaju koju sam tragediju prozivjela i da mi je trenutno teško. Bilo mi je i lakše kad bih o tome pričala baš zato što je to (po meni) bila mala beba koja je zbog nekog razloga umrla u skroz ranom stadiju svog zivota. Iako se cak ni moj muz pa ni mama ne slazu samnom oko toga. Za mene prešućivati taj dogadjaj bi bila negacija postojanja tog voljenog bića. Da bilo je samnom, s nama, samo dva-tri mjeseca ali bilo je u mom srcu, životu i dio mene je umro zajedno s tom mucicom.

----------


## justme409

Ljube, mislim da je cak nemoguce imati pozitivan test na 10dpo cak i u slucaju trudnoce. Meni je gin rekao nikako test raditi dok ne kasni barem 3 dana. I stvarno, u prosloj trudnoci je testa crtica bila pristojno tamna tek kad je kasnio m par dana

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, mislim da je cak nemoguce imati pozitivan test na 10dpo cak i u slucaju trudnoce. Meni je gin rekao nikako test raditi dok ne kasni barem 3 dana. I stvarno, u prosloj trudnoci je testa crtica bila pristojno tamna tek kad je kasnio m par dana


Hvala draga!!!! Tvoje rijeci u bozje usi[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 06.04.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 62.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 57.dc  
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41.dc +
*
*Odbrojavalice

ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~8.dc*

----------


## justme409

Realno od 15dana (od ovulacije do m) pola od toga jajna stanica putuje do mjesta i gnjezdi se. Beta se povecava tek kad se ugnjezdi. Ako se dupla svakidrugi dan a pocinje realno od 0.5 cca treba joj ipak malo vremena da se udupla

----------


## Buncek

Meni je danas 20 dc.

----------


## Buncek

Meni se u prvoj trudnoci vidio jasno plus tek kad je kasnila 3 dana, a kad je kasnila 1 dan se vidjelo ful nesto blijedo. U drugoj trudnoci se vidio plus tek nakon 5 dana kasnjenja na gravignost.

----------


## ljube555

> Meni se u prvoj trudnoci vidio jasno plus tek kad je kasnila 3 dana, a kad je kasnila 1 dan se vidjelo ful nesto blijedo. U drugoj trudnoci se vidio plus tek nakon 5 dana kasnjenja na gravignost.


Hvala draga!!!!!

Znaci nasa Viki imala srecu da tako rano ugledala plusic[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ema g sad sam vidjela da su tebi otpisali uooce mogucnost trudnoce, tj odmah htjeli na potpomognutu. A vidi te sad ❤️
Predivno.

----------


## Buncek

Hehe, al isto je do mog ciklusa koji je oko 24 dana, pa onda kad meni kasni m 3 dana je ustvari 27 dc.

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 07.04.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 63.dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 58.dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42.dc +
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
*
*Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~21. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~13.dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~9.dc*

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema g sad sam vidjela da su tebi otpisali uooce mogucnost trudnoce, tj odmah htjeli na potpomognutu. A vidi te sad ❤️
> Predivno.


Da, kad sam došla na prvi pregled kao najaviti da bi počela raditi na trudnoći pa da napravim pregled su mi rekli da nema smisla da gubim vrijeme ako želim zatrudniti i da odmah idem na potpomognutu. U ciklusu kad sam prvi put ostala trudna ginekologinja mi je rekla ´Nije nemoguće, ali je malo vjerojatno´. I evo ga sad imamo i srce malo  :Heart:

----------


## justme409

Predivno. Bas mi je drago ❤️
Imas neku posebnu bebicu onda. Za inat gin evo je. Sto si ona misli

----------


## EmaG.

> Predivno. Bas mi je drago ❤️
> Imas neku posebnu bebicu onda. Za inat gin evo je. Sto si ona misli


Da, baš je  :Heart:  hvala ti :grouphug:

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 08.04.2019.  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 64. dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 59. dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43. dc +
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~26. dc
*
*Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~22. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~19. dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 16. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~14. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~10. dc*

----------


## chicha

Cure moje,odgodjen mi uzv za srijedu,gin otišla na sluzbeni put...pa nikako dočekati!!!
danas cemo samo vidit nalaze krvi i urina.

----------


## sarasvati

Jagodice, puno je je proslo od tada. Just je spomenula negdje da je prije dvije godine bila trudna, a ja sam, mislim, tad vec imala staza na listi. Zao mi je sto je i moje odbrojavanje isto ispalo dugacko.

Ema, a koju ste dijagnozu dobili kad su vam takve prognoze dali?

----------


## EmaG.

> Ema, a koju ste dijagnozu dobili kad su vam takve prognoze dali?


Ne znam točno, nisam sad kod kuće da pogledam u nalaze, ali problem nam je bio spermiogram i ja sam godinama imala policistične jajnike radi čega mi je ginekolog i ginekologinja nakon uvz-a rekli da preporučuju odmah na potpomognutu. Doslovno sam morala pitati ´pa jel mi ne bi trebali reći da prvo probamo barem 3 mjeseca?´ :D Sjećam se da je odgovor na to bio da misli da je bolje ne gubiti vrijeme. Ne moram ni pričati kakvu su nam paniku unijeli oboje. S tim da mi je taj ginekolog i dalje ginekolog i zadovoljna sam s njim, stručan je, sve objasni. Tako da ne znam jesmo mi imali samo lude sreće ili šta.

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Sarasvati, ma nek je dugo trajalo, gle kolko je plusica donjelo! 

Cure, kako ste? Ima kakvih novosti? 
Ja jucer (9dc) krenula s lh. Da li si vi spremate te trakice? Ja valjda imam blagi OKP pa si ih lijepim u biljeznicu, svaki mj na novu stranicu, i pored svake trakice dc i vrijeme pisanja  :Yes:

----------


## ljube555

Nista cure ocjekujem M , danas napravila test i neg.je, sutra jos izvadimo betu da to potvrdimo i idemo dalje.... Nazalost nece i nece uloviti se...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Nista cure ocjekujem M , danas napravila test i neg.je, sutra jos izvadimo betu da to potvrdimo i idemo dalje.... Nazalost nece i nece uloviti se...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


pa mislim da nemas potrebe vaditi betu ako je test negativan..sacekaj mengu pa ako ti bude kasnila onda napravi betu ili ponovi test

----------


## EmaG.

Slažem se s Viki. Nemoj se mučiti sad još s betom... samo pričekaj mengu i onda ponovno. Ovako ćeš opet prolaziti kroz stres..
Kolko si ono rekla da ti traju ciklusi?

----------


## ljube555

> Slažem se s Viki. Nemoj se mučiti sad još s betom... samo pričekaj mengu i onda ponovno. Ovako ćeš opet prolaziti kroz stres..
> Kolko si ono rekla da ti traju ciklusi?


Od 26 do 30... Ali potvrdeno bilo na uzv 12 da O nastupa iduci dan

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

> Slažem se s Viki. Nemoj se mučiti sad još s betom... samo pričekaj mengu i onda ponovno. Ovako ćeš opet prolaziti kroz stres..
> Kolko si ono rekla da ti traju ciklusi?


Moram nalaz poslati dr.zato idem vaditi betu inace ne bi

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

cure kako ste? ja se nemogu oteti dojmu da nesto nije ok i to me zadnja 2 dana bas muci.. evo grudi me manje puno bole nego inace, mucnine nisu vise nesto izrazene i do sada sam isla spavati u 21,22 h i to sam jedva izdrzala a sad zadnja 2 dana uopce ne spavam ,znaci takva nesanica uzasna

----------


## ljube555

> cure kako ste? ja se nemogu oteti dojmu da nesto nije ok i to me zadnja 2 dana bas muci.. evo grudi me manje puno bole nego inace, mucnine nisu vise nesto izrazene i do sada sam isla spavati u 21,22 h i to sam jedva izdrzala a sad zadnja 2 dana uopce ne spavam ,znaci takva nesanica uzasna


Kad imas iduci uzv??? Ako ti  strah otidi na hitnu sa izgovorom da imas bolovi i sve bude rijeseno odmah i tvoj strah...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

tek za 4 tjedna jeiduci.. pa nemogu opet to ,to sam napravila prije 3 tj

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, zao mi je zbog testa negativnog.

Viki, moju prijateljicu su citavu trudnocu grudi bolile na mahove, a nesanice se isto pojavljuje u trudnoci.

----------


## EmaG.

> ja se nemogu oteti dojmu da nesto nije ok


Viki, ja bi samo radi ovoga išla na hitnu. Ako imaš osjećaj da nešto nije kako treba biti, vjeruj mu, iako se nadam i vjerujem da te osjećaj vara.
Mene isto tako recimo grudi bole navečer, po noći i rijetko kad po danu, mučnina isto tako, ali ja jednostavno znam da je sve ok. Ne znam kak, ali znam da je. 

Dok recimo sam s prošlom trudnoćom imala jedan dan kad sam se probudila i osjetila da više nisam trudna. Samo tako, jednostavno sam znala da je gotovo i poklapao mi se taj datum s onim šta je ginekolog rekao kad je plod prestao rasti... ne znam šta da ti kažem. Nadam se da ti se samo panika javlja jer je pregled tek za 4 tjedna, ali ako će te to smiriti, odi na hitnu.

----------


## EmaG.

* Lista za 09.04.2019. :heart  

(Ne) čekalice 

viki88~~~~~~~~~~~~ 65. dc  
EmaG~~~~~~~~~~~~ 60. dc 
chicha~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44. dc +
ljube555~~~~~~~~~~~27. dc
*
*Odbrojavalice

Buncek~~~~~~~~~~~~23. dc
iva_777~~~~~~~~~~~20. dc
angie_88~~~~~~~~~~ 17. dc
Andydea123~~~~~~~~~15. dc
jagodicabobica~~~~~~~11. dc*

----------


## ljube555

> tek za 4 tjedna jeiduci.. pa nemogu opet to ,to sam napravila prije 3 tj


Pa to je bilo prije tri tjedna... Ja sam prije u trudn.svako malo isla na hitnu ili svaki drugi dan kod gin.i uvijek me primili i bar sam tad smirila se

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Viki, ja bi samo radi ovoga išla na hitnu. Ako imaš osjećaj da nešto nije kako treba biti, vjeruj mu, iako se nadam i vjerujem da te osjećaj vara.
> Mene isto tako recimo grudi bole navečer, po noći i rijetko kad po danu, mučnina isto tako, ali ja jednostavno znam da je sve ok. Ne znam kak, ali znam da je. 
> 
> Dok recimo sam s prošlom trudnoćom imala jedan dan kad sam se probudila i osjetila da više nisam trudna. Samo tako, jednostavno sam znala da je gotovo i poklapao mi se taj datum s onim šta je ginekolog rekao kad je plod prestao rasti... ne znam šta da ti kažem. Nadam se da ti se samo panika javlja jer je pregled tek za 4 tjedna, ali ako će te to smiriti, odi na hitnu.


mislim da sam se krivo izrazila, ja nemam taj osjecaj da vise nisam trudna, nego me strah da nesto nije ok zbog tog "gubitka" simptoma

----------


## justme409

Simptomi su na mahove. Ja sam u zadnjoj trudnoci po par dana imala simptome pa par dana nista, pa bi u tim trenucima kad nema simptoma pokopala sve, pomirila se sa spontanim itd. Onda vidim betu uduplanu pa se vrate simptomi... Itd

----------


## justme409

Ali ako ni nemirna i zabrinuta radje odi stvarno na pregled da te umiri.

----------


## ljube555

Beta neg.kako sam i rekla...!!!stvarno vise nemam snage i volje... Moram vas napustiti nakratko dok sve poslozim u glavi ... Jednostavno sam umorna vise od racunanja i pracenja i brojanja svega toga...

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Viki88

> Beta neg.kako sam i rekla...!!!stvarno vise nemam snage i volje... Moram vas napustiti nakratko dok sve poslozim u glavi ... Jednostavno sam umorna vise od racunanja i pracenja i brojanja svega toga...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


zao mi je  :Sad:  drzi se

----------


## Viki88

> Simptomi su na mahove. Ja sam u zadnjoj trudnoci po par dana imala simptome pa par dana nista, pa bi u tim trenucima kad nema simptoma pokopala sve, pomirila se sa spontanim itd. Onda vidim betu uduplanu pa se vrate simptomi... Itd


pa ono nije da me uopce ne bole grudi ,bole me kao sa 5-6tj ali onda od 6-8 tjedna su me bolile uzaaasnooo nisam smjela dotaknuti.. a sad me bole kad grudnjak skinem pa me taj tren tako bradavice bole ali nakon sat vremena kad se prilagode biti bez grudnjaka je opet manja bol dosta

----------


## justme409

Svaka trudnoca je drugacija. Nekima neki simptomi traju do 12 tj, nekima do 8., nekima do kraja... Ja se nebi zabrinjavala ako nema krvarenja. ❤️

----------


## Viki88

> Svaka trudnoca je drugacija. Nekima neki simptomi traju do 12 tj, nekima do 8., nekima do kraja... Ja se nebi zabrinjavala ako nema krvarenja. ❤️


uh nema hvala bogu . hvala curke

----------


## EmaG.

> Beta neg.kako sam i rekla...!!!stvarno vise nemam snage i volje... Moram vas napustiti nakratko dok sve poslozim u glavi ... Jednostavno sam umorna vise od racunanja i pracenja i brojanja svega toga...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk


Drži se Ljube :grouphug:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Ljube, bas mi je zao... Uzmi si predah ako osjecas da ti treba. Nekad stvarno preveliki presing osjecamo od svega toga. Nadam se da ces nam se vratiti. Drzi se! 

Viki, nemoj se stvarno zamarati tim sitnicama. Trudnoce se razlikuju, najgore je usporedivati.

Cure, kako ste?
Ja sam jucer u pola devet navecer uhvatila peak.

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube, bas mi je zao... Uzmi si predah ako osjecas da ti treba. Nekad stvarno preveliki presing osjecamo od svega toga. Nadam se da ces nam se vratiti. Drzi se! 
> 
> Viki, nemoj se stvarno zamarati tim sitnicama. Trudnoce se razlikuju, najgore je usporedivati.
> 
> Cure, kako ste?
> Ja sam jucer u pola devet navecer uhvatila peak.


Bravoooooo!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## chicha

Hvala Bogu, imamo ❤,otvarajte novo odbrojavanje!!!!

----------


## Viki88

> Hvala Bogu, imamo ❤,otvarajte novo odbrojavanje!!!!


ooo bravoooo .. cestitam. tko ce otvoriti? ja se bas ne kuzim u to

----------


## EmaG.

Bravo Chicha!!!!! Imamo treće srce  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 

Evo probam ja sad otvoriti pa se vidimo NAPOKON na novoj temi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube555

> Hvala Bogu, imamo [emoji173],otvarajte novo odbrojavanje!!!!


Cestitam draga!!!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Bas sam sretna zbog vas tri [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Ja jos cekam M nazalost!!!

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ljube555

Cure ako od jutro do 16 popoldne trajao smedi iscjedak a tek nakon 16 popoldne krenulo crveno ali  malo dal racunam danas 1dc ili od sutra????

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Ljube otvorena nova tema  :Smile: 
I ja pisem za taj 1dc

----------


## ljube555

> Ljube otvorena nova tema 
> I ja pisem za taj 1dc


Gdje??? Nnemogu naci

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## justme409

Temu, dvije istpod ove. 01/2019 pocinje

----------


## ljube555

> Temu, dvije istpod ove. 01/2019 pocinje


Nema kod mene na mob.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## čokolada

ključ.

----------

